# Lace Party - March 4, 2018 - WIPs & Things



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!). 

We are kicking off a new Topic which it will be my pleasure to moderate. Having just finished up a big project (the temperature muffler), I've decided to once again pickup my cobweb lace stole. This has been an interesting project for me because it is my first true experience with cobweb weight yarn. I've knitted with very fine cotton thread (probably equivalent to a size crochet 50 weight), but working with wool is always a special joy for me. I came to have this yarn because my friend, Laury of the crochet dress renown, gave me some funds as a birthday gift a number of years ago which I used to purchase some yarn from Lithuania. I found the yarn listed on EBay of all places and couldn't believe the remarkably inexpensive price; so decided to treat myself. Unfortunately, my friend Laury and her husband have recently sold their cattle ranch and will be moving away. So as a parting gift, I wanted to make her something special and something that she couldn't do for herself (she is very skilled and accomplished, but not at knitting). One idea led to another and here I am today working on the tail end of a stole, being made with some of the yarn that she gifted to me, and now being pressured with a departure date less than a month away.

To make matters a bit simpler for myself, I decided to use one of Dee O'Keeffe's patterns -- The Liz Stole. But of course, the pattern was written for a much heavier weight yarn; so I had to change the number of patterns repeats and stitch counts. So far, I've finished one half of the stole, but left the stitches on a needle in a live state; joined a second ball at the center back and worked the majority of the second side. So another 80 rows or so and it should be long enough. When I reach the end, if necessary I can add additional length to both ends before binding off. Included is a picture of part of the "wad" laying on a table. As with all lace, it looks more like a rag than anything else, but blocking will reveal its full loveliness. 

Would love hearing what you are working on, always love looking at pictures, and sharing the goings on in our lives. So please join in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, DeEtta for starting us off. Your shawl is so beautiful. We haven't been out for 2 days. Yesterday is was very icy. Today we have had 2 inches of snow. We are way down on the gritting priority so suck we are. However, there is an upside. I have christened our next door neighbour the Michelangelo of snowmen.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

What a wonderful idea , one I shall follow with great pleasure . I class myself as a just passed Novice lace knitter. Could you repost your photograph so it can be admired width ways ? Perhaps a pin or two ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, DeEtta for starting us off. Your shawl is so beautiful. We haven't been out for 2 days. Yesterday is was very icy. Today we have had 2 inches of snow. We are way down on the gritting priority so suck we are. However, there is an upside. I have christened our next door neighbour the Michelangelo of snowmen.


Just popped in as I was wondering how your back was Norma , hoping the new medication works for you , Love your new neighbour , we have one too ????


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh please count me in! I don't post a lot but I am a lace lover so this is perfect.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> What a wonderful idea , one I shall follow with great pleasure . I class myself as a just passed Novice lace knitter. Could you repost your photograph so it can be admired width ways ? Perhaps a pin or two ?


Welcome to our group. Since the stole is based generally on Dee O'Keeffe's pattern - The Liz Stole, here is a link to the Ravelry site where the pattern can be found. It is much easier to see the design here.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole

I have posted a picture, but unblocked and laying against my pale grey blocking mats, you really can't tell much. My target is to have a finished stole about 18" wide and 70" long. In order to get there, I had to change the proportions on the pattern repeats from the original. It remains to be seen, if the altered proportions will be balanced and as attractive as the original.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, DeEtta for starting us off. Your shawl is so beautiful. We haven't been out for 2 days. Yesterday is was very icy. Today we have had 2 inches of snow. We are way down on the gritting priority so suck we are. However, there is an upside. I have christened our next door neighbour the Michelangelo of snowmen.


Norma -- great snowperson. Did you do that??? I kind of hope so because it is great to release the "kid" in ourselves. He looks like a fine fellow. Generally, the snow we get here is not wet enough to make snow people. We get the dry powdered kind of snow that is great for blowing around and drifting, but not so much fun for snow people.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

momtat said:


> Oh please count me in! I don't post a lot but I am a lace lover so this is perfect.


Momtat -- Great to have you with us. We've been doing this now for a few years and love to people join. Don't hesitate to jump in at any time or just come along for the companionship. I must warn you that we love photos -- of WIPs, of finished projects, or friends, family, locations, birds, you name -- we just like to share with our friends and fellow needleworkers. Although we tend to focus on knitting, we also have some very talented friends who crochet and tat. So please join in.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I am just going to start my first shawl with a little lace in it! With yarn my daughter gave me. Would love a beginner paragraph or two. I also tat and have just set up by bobbin lace. Pillows etc. to get into it. again. If I can remember how to do it I will post a picture. Love all things lace!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just popped in as I was wondering how your back was Norma , hoping the new medication works for you , Love your new neighbour , we have one too ????


I haven't started the medication as I couldn't get to the doctors for my appointment yesterday. It looks to have been brutal for you, Sonja. We are just at a standstill because it is a 1 in 10 year event :sm06:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for going to that trouble ! Lots of amazing work there . So kind to make it for your friend . I suspect most of us give our work away though !


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh don't worry there will be pictures )) And you'll be seeing me around!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Di Colo said:


> I am just going to start my first shawl with a little lace in it! With yarn my daughter have me. Would love a beginner paragraph or two. I also That and have just set up by bobbin lace. Pillows etc. to get into it. again.


I had a load of kit for bobbin lace last Christmas. I made lace 30 years ago but stopped. I haven't started again because of a trapped nerve in my neck. Perhaps I will have a little go again. Welcome to our new friends. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I haven't started the medication as I couldn't get to the doctors for my appointment yesterday. It looks to have been brutal for you, Sonja. We are just at a standstill because it is a 1 in 10 year event :sm06:


Darn , hope you can get there soon , yes we have had quite a lot of snow over the week and bitterly cold - temperatures , I now has muscles like Arne after shoveling our long driveway and elderly neighbours 3 times this week , free gym workouts ????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Darn , hope you can get there soon , yes we have had quite a lot of snow over the week and bitterly cold - temperatures , I now has muscles like Arne after shoveling our long driveway and elderly neighbours 3 times this week , free gym workouts ????????


Well that is one way to look at it :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your work never ceases to amaze me, DeEtta! So lovely whether blob or blocked!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have just received the 2018 catalog of heirloom plants/seeds ... only 2-3 initial items immediately wanted, but haven't finished looking. :sm15: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I've not seen the movie "Black Panther" but there was a post on KP about Nakia's Wrap. It's quite beautiful and there are 2 groups on Ravelry trying to reverse pattern it from pictures. I'm watching these 2 threads. It's pretty and very Spring inspired (says she still deep in winter white...)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, that is looking lovely! I have used cobweb yarn before and it is a challenge! Shall need to see if I have any pictures of it still.

I am working on a scarf/wrap in mohair/wool. And have started an Guernsey for hubby. In a lovely blue. Need to download those pictures before posting them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have just received the 2018 catalog of heirloom plants/seeds ... only 2-3 initial items immediately wanted, but haven't finished looking. :sm15: :sm24:


Do you have a web site you can share? I don't remember just now what I was looking for, but maybe I can bump my memory if I go looking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the start, DeEtta. That stole looks amazing. Can't wait to see it stretched out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, DeEtta for starting us off. Your shawl is so beautiful. We haven't been out for 2 days. Yesterday is was very icy. Today we have had 2 inches of snow. We are way down on the gritting priority so suck we are. However, there is an upside. I have christened our next door neighbour the Michelangelo of snowmen.


Wow, Norma, more snow. Have you gotten more than normal this year? It seems as if you have talked of it often.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

momtat said:


> Oh please count me in! I don't post a lot but I am a lace lover so this is perfect.


Welcome, Momtat. Glad to have you aboard. We are an easy group, you should fit right in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to our group. Since the stole is based generally on Dee O'Keeffe's pattern - The Liz Stole, here is a link to the Ravelry site where the pattern can be found. It is much easier to see the design here.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole
> 
> I have posted a picture, but unblocked and laying against my pale grey blocking mats, you really can't tell much. My target is to have a finished stole about 18" wide and 70" long. In order to get there, I had to change the proportions on the pattern repeats from the original. It remains to be seen, if the altered proportions will be balanced and as attractive as the original.


Oh, yes, VERY NICE. I just knew it would be gorgeous stretched out a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Norma, more snow. Have you gotten more than normal this year? It seems as if you have talked of it often.


Norma said to me it was at least a once in ten years snow fall. I have heard it said that the fall in Scotland is once in 50 years.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick check in before I call it a day -- it has been a long one and somewhat frustrating at times. Julie, I remember you saying you were having trouble with linen stitch (or at least I think it was you about a week ago). When I read that, I thought to myself -- what? how can that be for such an excellent knitter? Well, I found out today. I was trying to put a project on needles to work when I'm visiting Mom. I have enough Caron Simply Soft for one last project so decided to do a linen stitch baby blanket. Did all the math, etc this morning and today decided to cast on (160 st) and get started. Had to cast on twice and then once I actually got going I found my rhythm kept breaking. For whatever reason I just couldn't seem to concentrate enough to make it from one marker to the next without mishap. Well, finally the project is on the needles, and I have 5 solid rows done. Think it is rolling now -- I hope. And now I know EXACTLY how it feels to be just a bit off-balance when doing something that should have been an easy chore. So off to bed and a refreshing sleep. Good night all.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


looks so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick check in before I call it a day -- it has been a long one and somewhat frustrating at times. Julie, I remember you saying you were having trouble with linen stitch (or at least I think it was you about a week ago). When I read that, I thought to myself -- what? how can that be for such an excellent knitter? Well, I found out today. I was trying to put a project on needles to work when I'm visiting Mom. I have enough Caron Simply Soft for one last project so decided to do a linen stitch baby blanket. Did all the math, etc this morning and today decided to cast on (160 st) and get started. Had to cast on twice and then once I actually got going I found my rhythm kept breaking. For whatever reason I just couldn't seem to concentrate enough to make it from one marker to the next without mishap. Well, finally the project is on the needles, and I have 5 solid rows done. Think it is rolling now -- I hope. And now I know EXACTLY how it feels to be just a bit off-balance when doing something that should have been an easy chore. So off to bed and a refreshing sleep. Good night all.


I am glad I am not the only one! I have found it counter intuitive. Mine sits by my chair in the sittingroom untouched until more important WIP's are completed!
Sleep well, DeEtta!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Norma, more snow. Have you gotten more than normal this year? It seems as if you have talked of it often.


Yes, the last time we had this much snow was 2007. We are not used to it :sm25:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

At the moment I'm knitting/crocheting at the other end of the yarn weights;we are off Canada/Alaska in April so I'm making hats and headbands. I'm trying to decide what to take with me as a project which will certainly be on the lighter side ! I really dislike chunky needles !


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello! I will be following along as knitting lace is definitely my happy place


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Simone, I am happy to meet you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> At the moment I'm knitting/crocheting at the other end of the yarn weights;we are off Canada/Alaska in April so I'm making hats and headbands. I'm trying to decide what to take with me as a project which will certainly be on the lighter side ! I really dislike chunky needles !


Welcome, Purdeygirl. Would love to see some pics of hats and headbands. Also, pics from your trip later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> Hello! I will be following along as knitting lace is definitely my happy place


Welcome!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,now you didn’t tell us you had a fan club! Lovely to see purdeygirl,Swedenme (I know you have popped in before )momtat ,DiColo and Simone 54 in our midst and hope you will all hang around for a long time .
I am not sure why you are having any doubt about your work De Etta as it is always superb and sure nothing will be different this time .You may think it looks like a rag but I bet you wouldn’t try washing the floor with it .
I am hoping to do a new test for Toni but struggling to get some yarn together .I wanted a ball of contrast and none of the suppliers have the right colour in stock .Have to re-assess my stash later .I have learnt a lesson though and that is to add new yarn to the stash in Ravelry together with a detailed description as soon as it arrives .I have been lax in the past and have a few mystery skeins !


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Purdeygirl. Would love to see some pics of hats and headbands. Also, pics from your trip later.


Really ? They are definitely not very delicate !!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

purdeygirl said:


> At the moment I'm knitting/crocheting at the other end of the yarn weights;we are off Canada/Alaska in April so I'm making hats and headbands. I'm trying to decide what to take with me as a project which will certainly be on the lighter side ! I really dislike chunky needles !


Purdeygirl, where are you going to visit in Canada? Staying in British Columbia or venturing further afield?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> looks so soft and cuddly!


NancyLea -- it is soft. I'm anticipating that once completed and blocked, "diaphanous, but warm" will be the effect. I should probably admit to suffering from second sock syndrome though. Only this time it is second end..... With a few days of concentrated effort it would be done, but I sure am finding lots of distractions not the least of which is getting ready for my new countertops which are supposed to be installed next Saturday. Right now, my kitchen is a state. Had a couple of young males here last Friday and they moved my refrigerator so I could clean around it -- sad to say, there was years of accumulated living underneath it. Tomorrow, I'm going to be cleaning the tops of all the cabinets that are above the current countertops. Then next Friday, I need to disconnect the kitchen plumbing and remove the garbage disposal, etc. Maybe, my attention is just too fractured at the moment to concentrate..... Sounds like a great excuse doesn't it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one! I have found it counter intuitive. Mine sits by my chair in the sittingroom untouched until more important WIP's are completed!
> Sleep well, DeEtta!


I was so shocked yesterday since I've worked several linen stitch projects before. At the moment, I'm blaming all my shortcomings on lack of focus. Today, I'm hoping that while I visit Mom, I don't make any make OOPS. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- it is soft. I'm anticipating that once completed and blocked, "diaphanous, but warm" will be the effect. I should probably admit to suffering from second sock syndrome though. Only this time it is second end..... With a few days of concentrated effort it would be done, but I sure am finding lots of distractions not the least of which is getting ready for my new countertops which are supposed to be installed next Saturday. Right now, my kitchen is a state. Had a couple of young males here last Friday and they moved my refrigerator so I could clean around it -- sad to say, there was years of accumulated living underneath it. Tomorrow, I'm going to be cleaning the tops of all the cabinets that are above the current countertops. Then next Friday, I need to disconnect the kitchen plumbing and remove the garbage disposal, etc. Maybe, my attention is just too fractured at the moment to concentrate..... Sounds like a great excuse doesn't it.


We've all been there... When I made the decision to return to school part time while still working I think I had the cleanest, most organized home always around assignment and exam time :sm06: 
Your wrap looks lovely. Can't wait to see it blocked :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> At the moment I'm knitting/crocheting at the other end of the yarn weights;we are off Canada/Alaska in April so I'm making hats and headbands. I'm trying to decide what to take with me as a project which will certainly be on the lighter side ! I really dislike chunky needles !


I'm with you in not enjoying working with larger needles and heavier yarns any more. It seems almost counter-intuitive, but the older I get the more I enjoy working with the very light weight yarns. Maybe its the weight on my hands???? But unfortunately that benefit is offset by not being able to easily see what I'm working on. Fortunately, I've found that my finger tips communicate as much to me as my eyesight when I'm knitting. But your headbands and hats sound like great take along, housewarming gifts. How about working on a shawl. I remember somewhere in one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books she talked about doing a circular shawl on trips and how beneficial it was to have a project that developed its own "bag" to hold the ball of yarn. I used to travel a lot by air and found that to be absolutely true and working with circs in a vehicle is actually doable for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> Hello! I will be following along as knitting lace is definitely my happy place


Welcome Simone54. Please feel free to just jump right in. Love to hear what you are working on and get to know you!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,now you didn't tell us you had a fan club! Lovely to see purdeygirl,Swedenme (I know you have popped in before )momtat ,DiColo and Simone 54 in our midst and hope you will all hang around for a long time .
> I am not sure why you are having any doubt about your work De Etta as it is always superb and sure nothing will be different this time .You may think it looks like a rag but I bet you wouldn't try washing the floor with it .
> I am hoping to do a new test for Toni but struggling to get some yarn together .I wanted a ball of contrast and none of the suppliers have the right colour in stock .Have to re-assess my stash later .I have learnt a lesson though and that is to add new yarn to the stash in Ravelry together with a detailed description as soon as it arrives .I have been lax in the past and have a few mystery skeins !


You certainly get a lot of test work done, Ann. Its nice to have very skilled knitters working the designer's patterns. And particularly wonderful that Toni has keeps you busy. Everyone wins. It is nice to see Toni accomplishing so much creative work. And I love to see your finished tests.

I've thought about inventorying my stash, but, frankly, don't have the courage to do it. Right now it needs to be reorganized and compressed -- I seem to have a lot of half or partially full tubs. As for listing on Ravelry, don't think I have the discipline to do that and actually don't know what the real benefit is other than as a memory aid. Over the last five or six years, I've been whiddling away at the none-lace weight or fingering weight yarns that I had accumulated. Still have a few, but most of the bigger stuff is now gone. I'm trying to get ready for an orgy of lace knitting. When the day comes that I have uninterrupted time, I'd like to try my hand at pattern design along the line of Herbert Niebling. I love that style of lace - basically pictorial. Don't know if I can do it, but it is important to have a goal.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

The pictures of the snowstorm in Scotland was quite amazing.
Imagine it will take days before some can get out.
Strnge weather all over this year.

Peggy


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> Purdeygirl, where are you going to visit in Canada? Staying in British Columbia or venturing further afield?


Hello Vickie 
We fly from UK to Calgary for a few days then taking the Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver. There we are joining a cruise along the Alaskan coast. Very excited


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Hello Vickie
> We fly from UK to Calgary for a few days then taking the Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver. There we are joining a cruise along the Alaskan coast. Very excited


That sounds wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Hello Vickie
> We fly from UK to Calgary for a few days then taking the Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver. There we are joining a cruise along the Alaskan coast. Very excited


Sounds wonderful. And this is a good time of year to travel. Everything is just coming out of winter and so the earth is regenerating. You'll have a wonderful time and get to see so much!! Hope you'll take some pictures and share with us who are sitting at home and being adventurous.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

purdeygirl said:


> Hello Vickie
> We fly from UK to Calgary for a few days then taking the Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver. There we are joining a cruise along the Alaskan coast. Very excited


That is an amazing train trip! When I was a teenager, many, many moons ago, we drove across Canada from Ottawa.
That trip was the last trip we took as a family and I treasure that trip and all I saw.
I'm sure you know but in Alaska you will be able to buy Quivit yarn. Very expensive but it is local.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> That is an amazing train trip! When I was a teenager, many, many moons ago, we drove across Canada from Ottawa.
> That trip was the last trip we took as a family and I treasure that trip and all I saw.
> I'm sure you know but in Alaska you will be able to buy Quivit yarn. Very expensive but it is local.
> Enjoy!!!


Quivit yarn !!! Thanks for reminding me ! First grandchildren arriving (God willing) in July and August , perfect project , small but gorgeous !


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Really ? They are definitely not very delicate !!!


We do all kinds of knitting here. Would love to see your work.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> We do all kinds of knitting here. Would love to see your work.


OK . 
My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting 

Sorry about the photo bomb !


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Purdey girl ,have a great time .Just up my street that .
Look out for Linda ,here ,she is in Staffs .


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Purdey girl ,have a great time .Just up my street that .
> Look out for Linda ,here ,she is in Staffs .


Thank you , I already feel at home in this happy group. 
Linda ... will do


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I find it easier to look for a yarn when it is in the database .Saves rooting around in drawers most of the time .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Those will help to keep you warm ...I hope , Purdey .
Going off the PC as the internet is going at a snails ‘ pace to-Night .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I was so shocked yesterday since I've worked several linen stitch projects before. At the moment, I'm blaming all my shortcomings on lack of focus. Today, I'm hoping that while I visit Mom, I don't make any make OOPS. We'll just have to see.


Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Aloha from Hawaii! We got here Friday and went to the Ukulele Festival in Waikaloa, about 40 miles north of us yesterday. We saw an amazing ukulele artist, Kris Fuchigami, and bought one of his CDs. My granddaughter got a ukulele for Christmas last year and takes ukulele lessons, she is 7. I asked the artist to sign the CD to her. Learned that the correct pronunciation is not a long U at the beginning but “oo”. Today, we are going to the farmers market and plan to take a swim. 

The project looks, DeEtta! Thanks for getting us started. I brought two small projects with me, an entrelac scarf and socks, which I swore I would never do again, but you don’t need much suitcase space for them. I don’t like using DPNs and my circular needle isn’t long enough for magic loop. Also I didn’t have two circulars the same size and there wasn’t time to buy one. So, I’m using the circular for one side and two dpn’s for the other side in somewhat of a pretend making socks on two needles. Time will tell if that works.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Enjoy the time away ,Barbara .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> OK .
> My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting
> 
> Sorry about the photo bomb !


They are great. You work beautifully :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Aloha from Hawaii! We got here Friday and went to the Ukulele Festival in Waikaloa, about 40 miles north of us yesterday. We saw an amazing ukulele artist, Kris Fuchigami, and bought one of his CDs. My granddaughter got a ukulele for Christmas last year and takes ukulele lessons, she is 7. I asked the artist to sign the CD to her. Learned that the correct pronunciation is not a long U at the beginning but "oo". Today, we are going to the farmers market and plan to take a swim.
> 
> The project looks, DeEtta! Thanks for getting us started. I brought two small projects with me, an entrelac scarf and socks, which I swore I would never do again, but you don't need much suitcase space for them. I don't like using DPNs and my circular needle isn't long enough for magic loop. Also I didn't have two circulars the same size and there wasn't time to buy one. So, I'm using the circular for one side and two dpn's for the other side in somewhat of a pretend making socks on two needles. Time will tell if that works.


That sounds a great start to your holiday. Sorry to disagree with the artist but ukulele is pronounced with a U.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Do you have a web site you can share? I don't remember just now what I was looking for, but maybe I can bump my memory if I go looking.


https://www.rareseeds.com/

The catalog I ordered is free (what the company people stated in one of my emails received by them). Happy drooling!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness !! I just had a peek at the seed website, some of the items looked like works of art !!Amazing !!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a great start to your holiday. Sorry to disagree with the artist but ukulele is pronounced with a U.


It also depends on what your native language is. Some Hawaiians still speak their original language.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Goodness !! I just had a peek at the seed website, some of the items looked like works of art !!Amazing !!


I cannot say if this company will mail to any other continent besides North/South America. I have seed saved from last year... my "wish list" has thankfully reduced. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> OK .
> My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting
> 
> Sorry about the photo bomb !


I love the Seaman's hat!!! I have made several. So warm. The wrist warmers, hats and ear warmers look great also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Aloha from Hawaii! We got here Friday and went to the Ukulele Festival in Waikaloa, about 40 miles north of us yesterday. We saw an amazing ukulele artist, Kris Fuchigami, and bought one of his CDs. My granddaughter got a ukulele for Christmas last year and takes ukulele lessons, she is 7. I asked the artist to sign the CD to her. Learned that the correct pronunciation is not a long U at the beginning but "oo". Today, we are going to the farmers market and plan to take a swim.
> 
> The project looks, DeEtta! Thanks for getting us started. I brought two small projects with me, an entrelac scarf and socks, which I swore I would never do again, but you don't need much suitcase space for them. I don't like using DPNs and my circular needle isn't long enough for magic loop. Also I didn't have two circulars the same size and there wasn't time to buy one. So, I'm using the circular for one side and two dpn's for the other side in somewhat of a pretend making socks on two needles. Time will tell if that works.


Yay, Barbara!! Soak up some warmth and sun for us. Good luck with your mismatched needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> https://www.rareseeds.com/
> 
> The catalog I ordered is free (what the company people stated in one of my emails received by them). Happy drooling!


Oh, my, Karen. What an amazing website. Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a great start to your holiday. Sorry to disagree with the artist but ukulele is pronounced with a U.


All of the natives here pronounce it "oo".


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> All of the natives here pronounce it "oo".


Funny!!! When I read your original post I thought you were talking about the man's name FU..... something pronounced "oo". OOps. Duh.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love the Seaman's hat!!! I have made several. So warm. The wrist warmers, hats and ear warmers look great also.


ditto PurdeyGirl (hope I spelled that correctly). Loved seeing some of your recent work. I've been eyeing the Seaman's hat, but haven't got around to trying it yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara -- enjoy yourself, take lots of pictures and then tease us with them. So as we look outside at the white stuff or the rain or listen to the wind, we can dream of being in a tropical paradise. I've been to Hawaii in March many years ago and it was a lovely time of year to visit. So do enjoy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick check in before I call it a day -- it has been a long one and somewhat frustrating at times. Julie, I remember you saying you were having trouble with linen stitch (or at least I think it was you about a week ago). When I read that, I thought to myself -- what? how can that be for such an excellent knitter? Well, I found out today. I was trying to put a project on needles to work when I'm visiting Mom. I have enough Caron Simply Soft for one last project so decided to do a linen stitch baby blanket. Did all the math, etc this morning and today decided to cast on (160 st) and get started. Had to cast on twice and then once I actually got going I found my rhythm kept breaking. For whatever reason I just couldn't seem to concentrate enough to make it from one marker to the next without mishap. Well, finally the project is on the needles, and I have 5 solid rows done. Think it is rolling now -- I hope. And now I know EXACTLY how it feels to be just a bit off-balance when doing something that should have been an easy chore. So off to bed and a refreshing sleep. Good night all.


I am so glad I am not the only one! And I was only doing a 12 inch afghan block!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Simone54 said:


> Hello! I will be following along as knitting lace is definitely my happy place


 :sm24: :sm24: And it looks so pretty when finished!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- it is soft. I'm anticipating that once completed and blocked, "diaphanous, but warm" will be the effect. I should probably admit to suffering from second sock syndrome though. Only this time it is second end..... With a few days of concentrated effort it would be done, but I sure am finding lots of distractions not the least of which is getting ready for my new countertops which are supposed to be installed next Saturday. Right now, my kitchen is a state. Had a couple of young males here last Friday and they moved my refrigerator so I could clean around it -- sad to say, there was years of accumulated living underneath it. Tomorrow, I'm going to be cleaning the tops of all the cabinets that are above the current countertops. Then next Friday, I need to disconnect the kitchen plumbing and remove the garbage disposal, etc. Maybe, my attention is just too fractured at the moment to concentrate..... Sounds like a great excuse doesn't it.


Oh my, that is a lot to get done before Friday. Be careful on those ladders to get the top of the cabinets, etc.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Quivit yarn !!! Thanks for reminding me ! First grandchildren arriving (God willing) in July and August , perfect project , small but gorgeous !


Please remember we love pictures! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> OK .
> My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting
> 
> Sorry about the photo bomb !


Very purdey! (Couldn't resist :sm12: )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aloha from Hawaii! We got here Friday and went to the Ukulele Festival in Waikaloa, about 40 miles north of us yesterday. We saw an amazing ukulele artist, Kris Fuchigami, and bought one of his CDs. My granddaughter got a ukulele for Christmas last year and takes ukulele lessons, she is 7. I asked the artist to sign the CD to her. Learned that the correct pronunciation is not a long U at the beginning but "oo". Today, we are going to the farmers market and plan to take a swim.
> 
> The project looks, DeEtta! Thanks for getting us started. I brought two small projects with me, an entrelac scarf and socks, which I swore I would never do again, but you don't need much suitcase space for them. I don't like using DPNs and my circular needle isn't long enough for magic loop. Also I didn't have two circulars the same size and there wasn't time to buy one. So, I'm using the circular for one side and two dpn's for the other side in somewhat of a pretend making socks on two needles. Time will tell if that works.


Safe arrival! Enjoy your time there. I didn't know about the pronunciation, thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> https://www.rareseeds.com/
> 
> The catalog I ordered is free (what the company people stated in one of my emails received by them). Happy drooling!


Thank you! Saved it and will look more later. :sm24:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Please remember we love pictures! :sm11:


H! is that pictures of gorgeous quivit or babies ?!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

purdeygirl said:


> OK .
> My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting
> 
> Sorry about the photo bomb !


Those will keep you nice and warm! Your Seaman's hat is lovely :sm02:


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> OK .
> My Alaskan adventure knitting and crocheting
> 
> Sorry about the photo bomb !


Love your Seaman's hat! May I ask the source of the pattern? I wasnt able to find it on Ravelry


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Simone54 said:


> Love your Seaman's hat! May I ask the source of the pattern? I wasnt able to find it on Ravelry


I think it's the 1898 Hat free on Ravelry.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> H! is that pictures of gorgeous quivit or babies ?!!


Yes..... do we have to make a choice????


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes it is 
1898 Hat
by Kristine Byrnes


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, spent a bit of time yesterday trying to get what I'm going to call the CSS blanket (Caron Simply Soft - just have saying the whole phrase) going. Not sure, if I like it or not. Here is a picture of it as of where I left it last night. It now measures 3" in length and basically shows 1/2 of the row repeats. So there would be another black stripe, same space as you see, on the other side of the green, then a wide band of white and the whole thing repeated. Unfortunately, when I measured its width it is only 32" and I had wanted 36". That plus the fact that I'm not satisfied with the yarn joins (surprise, surprise she says out of the side of her mouth) and that there are many mistakes in the first inch or so of the blanket, tell me I have to rip it out and try again, if I'm sticking with this pattern. I really don't know if I like it. Unfortunately, these are the only colors I have to work with and the portions are 5 white to 2 black to 1 green. What I do like is the tidiness of the overall effect. The resulting fabric is flexible and slightly squishy. Thoughts??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, spent a bit of time yesterday trying to get what I'm going to call the CSS blanket (Caron Simply Soft - just have saying the whole phrase) going. Not sure, if I like it or not. Here is a picture of it as of where I left it last night. It now measures 3" in length and basically shows 1/2 of the row repeats. So there would be another black stripe, same space as you see, on the other side of the green, then a wide band of white and the whole thing repeated. Unfortunately, when I measured its width it is only 32" and I had wanted 36". That plus the fact that I'm not satisfied with the yarn joins (surprise, surprise she says out of the side of her mouth) and that there are many mistakes in the first inch or so of the blanket, tell me I have to rip it out and try again, if I'm sticking with this pattern. I really don't know if I like it. Unfortunately, these are the only colors I have to work with and the portions are 5 white to 2 black to 1 green. What I do like is the tidiness of the overall effect. The resulting fabric is flexible and slightly squishy. Thoughts??


That is a real nuisance it is short- I like the effect of the stripes.
Does this bring you to the end of your CCS stash?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, spent a bit of time yesterday trying to get what I'm going to call the CSS blanket (Caron Simply Soft - just have saying the whole phrase) going. Not sure, if I like it or not. Here is a picture of it as of where I left it last night. It now measures 3" in length and basically shows 1/2 of the row repeats. So there would be another black stripe, same space as you see, on the other side of the green, then a wide band of white and the whole thing repeated. Unfortunately, when I measured its width it is only 32" and I had wanted 36". That plus the fact that I'm not satisfied with the yarn joins (surprise, surprise she says out of the side of her mouth) and that there are many mistakes in the first inch or so of the blanket, tell me I have to rip it out and try again, if I'm sticking with this pattern. I really don't know if I like it. Unfortunately, these are the only colors I have to work with and the portions are 5 white to 2 black to 1 green. What I do like is the tidiness of the overall effect. The resulting fabric is flexible and slightly squishy. Thoughts??


I think the colors and patterns look great. I applaud you for sticking with the yarn you have.....because....I'm absolutely terrible about just going out and buying more yarn for a project and substituting or adding colors , that is if it's yarn still available. And the CSS yarns seem to be everywhere! I also have a pile of this yarn and am very interested in how others choose to use the last bits. If I ever get to the last bits! I have also used the idea of a ratio of skeins or balls of yarn to how many rows of each color, and it's worked out pretty well. I'm glad someone else uses that approach also. Your description of the fabric made from this stitch sounds wonderful for a blanket, to me any way. Since there are only a few inches so far, I would take measurements for a more accurate gauge, frog and start over. It's a pain in the neck (and everywhere else too!), but you will probably be much more satisfied with the new piece. Whenever I leave a mistake in something, it's the first thing my eye goes to every time I look at it. For me personally, it would be easier to frog and re-knit than to try to figure out a border. A border for me would be hard to figure since there is a limit to the amount of yarn. And that might lead to buying more yarn, which I really don't want to do right now. You may feel the same way if you are trying to use yarn up instead of building a stash! These are just my ideas. You no doubt have much more experience than I do, and what ever you decide will probably turn out fabulous. Please keep us posted, especially with photos!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I think the pattern is very (can I say ? ) nice .If you are unhappy rip it now not after doing more rows and still feeling the same .I have done that and wasted time instead of starting over .


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I find it quite character building pulling something out . 

I find the pattern very pleasing though . Is that the one you were discussing earlier ?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a real nuisance it is short- I like the effect of the stripes.
> Does this bring you to the end of your CCS stash?


Yes. I've been sitting on 4 skeins of white and 2 black waiting until Laury finished up with her stash (we were working simultaneously to wipe out our stashes of CSS). She finished her last afghan a few weeks ago and gave me about 1 1/2 skeins of white and 1 of pistachio (the paler green). So with this effort, we will be clear of that yarn. Both of us had taken advantage of some spectacular sales about 10 years or more ago -- at a time when I was anticipating grandchildren and Laury who is younger than I was anticipating great grandchildren. Well, she is a great grandmother twice over now and my hopes were dashed with the death of my son. What with the impending (now actual) sale of their cattle ranch she has been trying to reduce the volume of her overall stash. So all the CSS is now at my house and this final project represents the real END.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I think the colors and patterns look great. I applaud you for sticking with the yarn you have.....because....I'm absolutely terrible about just going out and buying more yarn for a project and substituting or adding colors , that is if it's yarn still available. And the CSS yarns seem to be everywhere! I also have a pile of this yarn and am very interested in how others choose to use the last bits. If I ever get to the last bits! I have also used the idea of a ratio of skeins or balls of yarn to how many rows of each color, and it's worked out pretty well. I'm glad someone else uses that approach also. Your description of the fabric made from this stitch sounds wonderful for a blanket, to me any way. Since there are only a few inches so far, I would take measurements for a more accurate gauge, frog and start over. It's a pain in the neck (and everywhere else too!), but you will probably be much more satisfied with the new piece. Whenever I leave a mistake in something, it's the first thing my eye goes to every time I look at it. For me personally, it would be easier to frog and re-knit than to try to figure out a border. A border for me would be hard to figure since there is a limit to the amount of yarn. And that might lead to buying more yarn, which I really don't want to do right now. You may feel the same way if you are trying to use yarn up instead of building a stash! These are just my ideas. You no doubt have much more experience than I do, and what ever you decide will probably turn out fabulous. Please keep us posted, especially with photos!


Joyce -- thanks for your comments. We are very similar in our thinking. The only limitation I have which turns out to be a good one is that I can't just go out and buy more since I'm literally hundreds of miles away from a store that sells CSS. Otherwise, I might be tempted too. I agree with the frogging and I think I'll stick with this pattern approach. I really do like it, a bit unusual perhaps, but it will take care of my problem and not be unsightly. Think I'll just let it sit there in a heap until this evening and let my ideas perk while I'm cleaning the tops of the kitchen cabinets today.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I think the pattern is very (can I say ? ) nice .If you are unhappy rip it now not after doing more rows and still feeling the same .I have done that and wasted time instead of starting over .


Sure you can. I've always thought NICE is a functional word -- very useful in many different applications and particularly valuable when used verbally with the appropriate inflection. A wide variety of meanings just float through the air.

Whenever I get to a point like this, I can hear that little voice in my brain saying quietly "if its worth doing, it is worth doing right." This seems to be the family mantra and ignoring it causes real guilt and, ultimately, dissatisfaction.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> I find it quite character building pulling something out .
> 
> I find the pattern very pleasing though . Is that the one you were discussing earlier ?


Yes, Purdeygirl. I tend to mull ideas around and around and around. They strike out in a direction and follow that course to the bitter end. With age, the ends are getter better, but I've been known to have some spectacular failures. Fortunately, the success usually are more common.

As for character -- full agreement there which probably explains why I have a fair amount!!!! Lots of ripping out -- or is that just plain old stubbornness?????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Yes. I've been sitting on 4 skeins of white and 2 black waiting until Laury finished up with her stash (we were working simultaneously to wipe out our stashes of CSS). She finished her last afghan a few weeks ago and gave me about 1 1/2 skeins of white and 1 of pistachio (the paler green). So with this effort, we will be clear of that yarn. Both of us had taken advantage of some spectacular sales about 10 years or more ago -- at a time when I was anticipating grandchildren and Laury who is younger than I was anticipating great grandchildren. Well, she is a great grandmother twice over now and my hopes were dashed with the death of my son. What with the impending (now actual) sale of their cattle ranch she has been trying to reduce the volume of her overall stash. So all the CSS is now at my house and this final project represents the real END.


That still has to be satisfying. Close one chapter (type of yarn) and start anew...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> That still has to be satisfying. Close one chapter (type of yarn) and start anew...


You are correct Vickie, just as soon as I get the project done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes. I've been sitting on 4 skeins of white and 2 black waiting until Laury finished up with her stash (we were working simultaneously to wipe out our stashes of CSS). She finished her last afghan a few weeks ago and gave me about 1 1/2 skeins of white and 1 of pistachio (the paler green). So with this effort, we will be clear of that yarn. Both of us had taken advantage of some spectacular sales about 10 years or more ago -- at a time when I was anticipating grandchildren and Laury who is younger than I was anticipating great grandchildren. Well, she is a great grandmother twice over now and my hopes were dashed with the death of my son. What with the impending (now actual) sale of their cattle ranch she has been trying to reduce the volume of her overall stash. So all the CSS is now at my house and this final project represents the real END.


I never said anything before,- you don't say much on the subject DeEtta- but you have a very sincere hug from me, as one who also knows the grieving for a child. Bronwen took a very long time to find a spouse, but I must not appear to gloat now having my two grandchildren. There's actually three of us in that boat.

I am glad you are working to the end of the CSS- I had to import some for an afghan project for the Tea Party- I usually try to avoid acrylics- I am attempting to cut out all poly whatevers- being so close to the sea, as we are in New Zealand it is a very real problem. You will miss having your friend close by.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never said anything before,- you don't say much on the subject DeEtta- but you have a very sincere hug from me, as one who also knows the grieving for a child. Bronwen took a very long time to find a spouse, but I must not appear to gloat now having my two grandchildren. There's actually three of us in that boat.
> 
> I am glad you are working to the end of the CSS- I had to import some for an afghan project for the Tea Party- I usually try to avoid acrylics- I am attempting to cut out all poly whatevers- being so close to the sea, as we are in New Zealand it is a very real problem. You will miss having your friend close by.


Thanks Julie for the hug. I can always use one. I don't talk much about the loss of my son because it happened when I was taking care of my Mom before I had to place her in the facility and the two loss are really just one big emotionally painful happening. So when Mom too has finally finished her journey, I'm hoping that I can find some equilibrium in my life and start rebuilding. In the meantime, we stay busy and focus on being positive.

Its a gorgeous day here even though it is cold and windy and I'm busy attacking the years of filth on top of my kitchen cabinets. Unfortunately they don't go all the way to the ceiling so their tops became a wonderful resting place for years of flour dust. Frankly its yucky. Rest assured, I'm winning the war, though. Once my new countertops are installed I want to look at the kitchen and be proud that it is in tip-top form -- or at least as much as I can make it. Pretty exciting goings on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, spent a bit of time yesterday trying to get what I'm going to call the CSS blanket (Caron Simply Soft - just have saying the whole phrase) going. Not sure, if I like it or not. Here is a picture of it as of where I left it last night. It now measures 3" in length and basically shows 1/2 of the row repeats. So there would be another black stripe, same space as you see, on the other side of the green, then a wide band of white and the whole thing repeated. Unfortunately, when I measured its width it is only 32" and I had wanted 36". That plus the fact that I'm not satisfied with the yarn joins (surprise, surprise she says out of the side of her mouth) and that there are many mistakes in the first inch or so of the blanket, tell me I have to rip it out and try again, if I'm sticking with this pattern. I really don't know if I like it. Unfortunately, these are the only colors I have to work with and the portions are 5 white to 2 black to 1 green. What I do like is the tidiness of the overall effect. The resulting fabric is flexible and slightly squishy. Thoughts??


DeEtta, I really like it. The end result of flexible and squishy is to be desired in a baby blanket.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,so sorry about the loss of your son .Julie ,may I correct you ? There are at least 4 of you .There may be others who have not spoken of it .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, spent a bit of time yesterday trying to get what I'm going to call the CSS blanket (Caron Simply Soft - just have saying the whole phrase) going. Not sure, if I like it or not. Here is a picture of it as of where I left it last night. It now measures 3" in length and basically shows 1/2 of the row repeats. So there would be another black stripe, same space as you see, on the other side of the green, then a wide band of white and the whole thing repeated. Unfortunately, when I measured its width it is only 32" and I had wanted 36". That plus the fact that I'm not satisfied with the yarn joins (surprise, surprise she says out of the side of her mouth) and that there are many mistakes in the first inch or so of the blanket, tell me I have to rip it out and try again, if I'm sticking with this pattern. I really don't know if I like it. Unfortunately, these are the only colors I have to work with and the portions are 5 white to 2 black to 1 green. What I do like is the tidiness of the overall effect. The resulting fabric is flexible and slightly squishy. Thoughts??


I really like the design and the colors. But, I am a fan of frogging if I am not completely happy, so cannot comment on that part.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Julie for the hug. I can always use one. I don't talk much about the loss of my son because it happened when I was taking care of my Mom before I had to place her in the facility and the two loss are really just one big emotionally painful happening. So when Mom too has finally finished her journey, I'm hoping that I can find some equilibrium in my life and start rebuilding. In the meantime, we stay busy and focus on being positive.
> 
> Its a gorgeous day here even though it is cold and windy and I'm busy attacking the years of filth on top of my kitchen cabinets. Unfortunately they don't go all the way to the ceiling so their tops became a wonderful resting place for years of flour dust. Frankly its yucky. Rest assured, I'm winning the war, though. Once my new countertops are installed I want to look at the kitchen and be proud that it is in tip-top form -- or at least as much as I can make it. Pretty exciting goings on.


Along with Julie, I am sending hugs your way also in reference to the losses. And the knowledge of no grandchildren. That is something I still want and know it will never happen. Things just never seem to work out the way we want them to. {{hugs}}

Oh my, my cabinets don't go all the way to the ceiling either. I force myself to clean them every six months or so on the top. I am so glad that CeCe, my girl kitty, is too old to jump from the counter top to the top of the refrigerator and then to the top of the cabinets and into the open space between the kitchen and living room. She is 12 years old this month. Starting to show her age in small ways.

Hope you post pictures of your new kitchen!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is one of my two current WIPs. Size 2 (US) needles, and a 2 weight (3 ply) mohair/wool yarn. It really has a lovely halo! I am getting to the end of the second skein. Just a simple reversible pattern. Once I block it, it might work as a light shoulder wrap, or a wide scarf! Time will tell. Not for me, it all depends on which relative loves greens I think.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,so sorry about the loss of your son .Julie ,may I correct you ? There are at least 4 of you .There may be others who have not spoken of it .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, so sorry for your loss.


Thank you also, Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Along with Julie, I am sending hugs your way also in reference to the losses. And the knowledge of no grandchildren. That is something I still want and know it will never happen. Things just never seem to work out the way we want them to. {{hugs}}
> 
> Oh my, my cabinets don't go all the way to the ceiling either. I force myself to clean them every six months or so on the top. I am so glad that CeCe, my girl kitty, is too old to jump from the counter top to the top of the refrigerator and then to the top of the cabinets and into the open space between the kitchen and living room. She is 12 years old this month. Starting to show her age in small ways.
> 
> Hope you post pictures of your new kitchen!


Thank you, JanetLee. You are correct, life is an adventure. As they say, "roll with the punches" isn't such a bad approach.

As for the cabinets -- well the deed is done --- the tops are cleaned and what a horrible job!!! I'm still paying the price of running a major bakery in my kitchen. First of all, I never had time to do all those smart, periodic deep cleaning exercises and secondly, there was and to some extent even 7 years after closing the business, a fair amount of very fine dust and/or flour in the air. I used to have the worst time keeping my forced are furnace filters unclogged. Imagine following the directions and washing them with water every few months. Let me say, that water and flour don't play nicely. Finally, another furnace professional told me to use a heavy, duty automotive degreaser to clean my filters. And now at least, I can keep them reasonably unclogged. Well, today's exercise was all about major cleanup of years of hard work. Thank heavens its done now and in the future it will never get to that extreme again.

I'm about half way through cleaning and oiling all the oak cabinets. Finished the upper cabinets and tomorrow I'm going to go after the bottom cabinets. I must say, the top cabinets really needed to be hydrated, but they shine so nicely now. Truly amazing.

To all of you ladies who really kept a nice clean house -- my hat's off to you. You are definitely better housekeepers than I. Of course, it doesn't help that I'd rather knit........ But knitting won't get this job done.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my two current WIPs. Size 2 (US) needles, and a 2 weight (3 ply) mohair/wool yarn. It really has a lovely halo! I am getting to the end of the second skein. Just a simple reversible pattern. Once I block it, it might work as a light shoulder wrap, or a wide scarf! Time will tell. Not for me, it all depends on which relative loves greens I think.


Like the green scarf. Is that an i-cord edging knitted as you go that I see? In any case, the color has a lot of life and I like it although I'm not much of a green person myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Julie for the hug. I can always use one. I don't talk much about the loss of my son because it happened when I was taking care of my Mom before I had to place her in the facility and the two loss are really just one big emotionally painful happening. So when Mom too has finally finished her journey, I'm hoping that I can find some equilibrium in my life and start rebuilding. In the meantime, we stay busy and focus on being positive.
> 
> Its a gorgeous day here even though it is cold and windy and I'm busy attacking the years of filth on top of my kitchen cabinets. Unfortunately they don't go all the way to the ceiling so their tops became a wonderful resting place for years of flour dust. Frankly its yucky. Rest assured, I'm winning the war, though. Once my new countertops are installed I want to look at the kitchen and be proud that it is in tip-top form -- or at least as much as I can make it. Pretty exciting goings on.


 :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving. It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,so sorry about the loss of your son .Julie ,may I correct you ? There are at least 4 of you .There may be others who have not spoken of it .


Corrected, Ann and no hard feelings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my two current WIPs. Size 2 (US) needles, and a 2 weight (3 ply) mohair/wool yarn. It really has a lovely halo! I am getting to the end of the second skein. Just a simple reversible pattern. Once I block it, it might work as a light shoulder wrap, or a wide scarf! Time will tell. Not for me, it all depends on which relative loves greens I think.


Looks lovely, is that an i-cord edging?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee. You are correct, life is an adventure. As they say, "roll with the punches" isn't such a bad approach.
> 
> As for the cabinets -- well the deed is done --- the tops are cleaned and what a horrible job!!! I'm still paying the price of running a major bakery in my kitchen. First of all, I never had time to do all those smart, periodic deep cleaning exercises and secondly, there was and to some extent even 7 years after closing the business, a fair amount of very fine dust and/or flour in the air. I used to have the worst time keeping my forced are furnace filters unclogged. Imagine following the directions and washing them with water every few months. Let me say, that water and flour don't play nicely. Finally, another furnace professional told me to use a heavy, duty automotive degreaser to clean my filters. And now at least, I can keep them reasonably unclogged. Well, today's exercise was all about major cleanup of years of hard work. Thank heavens its done now and in the future it will never get to that extreme again.
> 
> ...


That is not me, DeEtta- my house accumulates dust while I knit, plus I have a little dog who rubs on the paintwork as he runs around the house- the grease builds up, but to be honest I will probably save up and PAY someone to tackle the worst for me (one day).
I think we are all in awe of your skills in the kitchen!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
> It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
> Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving. It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


What a lovely thing to do. And something made with feeling for the family to wrap the little one in...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Like the green scarf. Is that an i-cord edging knitted as you go that I see? In any case, the color has a lot of life and I like it although I'm not much of a green person myself.


No, it isn't, but it is a good idea for the next one! Thanks!

Yes, it is a lively color, someone with a pale complexion would not be able to wear this one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
> It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
> Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving. It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


What an adventurous day! Hope your hip is feeling all right with all that exercise.

And yarn on sale! Cannot go wrong there. :sm24:

That is a lovely cloak. It is a shame they are needed, but a blessing to those who make them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks lovely, is that an i-cord edging?


Thank you! No, not an i-cord, just the edge rolling. But, a good idea.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not me, DeEtta- my house accumulates dust while I knit, plus I have a little dog who rubs on the paintwork as he runs around the house- the grease builds up, but to be honest I will probably save up and PAY someone to tackle the worst for me (one day).
> I think we are all in awe of your skills in the kitchen!


 :sm24: :sm24: Definitely! Baking I like to do but not in bulk! Just the thought is enough to make me want to sneeze. But, I bet it did smell lovely in your house.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
> It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
> Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving. It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


Julie -- that is an intriguing piece. I'm assuming that is the loom I can see in the background. Such a nice service your class is performing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Definitely! Baking I like to do but not in bulk! Just the thought is enough to make me want to sneeze. But, I bet it did smell lovely in your house.


I too love that "fresh from the oven" smell. I've been asked to do some Irish Soda Bread for St. Patrick's Day - along with 4 dozen shamrock cookies. Normally, that would be an easy request, but with the kitchen torn up, I'm hoping everything gets put back together quickly. I need to deliver on the 13th. If worse comes to worse, I'll mix everything up here and then take it to Mom's house and bake it. Let's hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I too love that "fresh from the oven" smell. I've been asked to do some Irish Soda Bread for St. Patrick's Day - along with 4 dozen shamrock cookies. Normally, that would be an easy request, but with the kitchen torn up, I'm hoping everything gets put back together quickly. I need to deliver on the 13th. If worse comes to worse, I'll mix everything up here and then take it to Mom's house and bake it. Let's hope that doesn't happen.


Oh dear, I hope not also!

That reminds me of the time I wanted to make an angel food cake. Turned on the oven, made the cake, went to put it in the oven and the oven was deader than a doornail! Oh my! Called my neighbor who lived just up the lane and she said come on over, she was turning her oven on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a lovely thing to do. And something made with feeling for the family to wrap the little one in...


 :sm24: Thank you, Vickie!

I am also making beanies for the maternity ward- in small sizes and not all wool.
I am looking forward to doing the Taniko section!
I will probably make another preemie sized one then I am out on my own making one I hope for my old friend Angus from Primary School days. My friend Whetu who had been my other intended recipient died last June, so I have run out of time on that idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What an adventurous day! Hope your hip is feeling all right with all that exercise.
> 
> And yarn on sale! Cannot go wrong there. :sm24:
> 
> That is a lovely cloak. It is a shame they are needed, but a blessing to those who make them.


The hip is good, thanks JanetLee- I need to get out more regularly to overcome the muscular problem with my legs- I was pleased I got the uphill done, but I did take it slowly!
40% is not to be sniffed at!
Some of the Korowai that have been made, are absolutely exquisite- I don't like to go around photographing them though I am happy to record my own work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! No, not an i-cord, just the edge rolling. But, a good idea.


Jolly edges!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- that is an intriguing piece. I'm assuming that is the loom I can see in the background. Such a nice service your class is performing.


Thank you!
It is more of a frame, DeEtta, than a loom- traditionally it was just two sticks hammered into the ground that tensioned the work.
I will be glad actually to get something finished- my previous three have been unpicked to salvage the materials, because back in the day with my hip playing up, my attendance was erratic. People thought I was not coming back.
The cost of the full size one becomes my problem- I need to get out and explore the $2 shops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I too love that "fresh from the oven" smell. I've been asked to do some Irish Soda Bread for St. Patrick's Day - along with 4 dozen shamrock cookies. Normally, that would be an easy request, but with the kitchen torn up, I'm hoping everything gets put back together quickly. I need to deliver on the 13th. If worse comes to worse, I'll mix everything up here and then take it to Mom's house and bake it. Let's hope that doesn't happen.


I do hope your kitchen will be usable in time- but good you do have a 'plan b'!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my two current WIPs. Size 2 (US) needles, and a 2 weight (3 ply) mohair/wool yarn. It really has a lovely halo! I am getting to the end of the second skein. Just a simple reversible pattern. Once I block it, it might work as a light shoulder wrap, or a wide scarf! Time will tell. Not for me, it all depends on which relative loves greens I think.


Love this, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee. You are correct, life is an adventure. As they say, "roll with the punches" isn't such a bad approach.
> 
> As for the cabinets -- well the deed is done --- the tops are cleaned and what a horrible job!!! I'm still paying the price of running a major bakery in my kitchen. First of all, I never had time to do all those smart, periodic deep cleaning exercises and secondly, there was and to some extent even 7 years after closing the business, a fair amount of very fine dust and/or flour in the air. I used to have the worst time keeping my forced are furnace filters unclogged. Imagine following the directions and washing them with water every few months. Let me say, that water and flour don't play nicely. Finally, another furnace professional told me to use a heavy, duty automotive degreaser to clean my filters. And now at least, I can keep them reasonably unclogged. Well, today's exercise was all about major cleanup of years of hard work. Thank heavens its done now and in the future it will never get to that extreme again.
> 
> ...


Wow, way to go,DeEtta. Lots of work, but a wonderful result


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
> It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
> Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


Lovely, Julie. Thanks for doing that. It's an acknowledgement of their grief and a balm in a hard time.

It sounds like a lovely outing with a surprise sale. Wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely, Julie. Thanks for doing that. It's an acknowledgement of their grief and a balm in a hard time.


 :sm24: It is good to contribute something hopefully to ease their grief.

It was most opportune!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This is one of my two current WIPs. Size 2 (US) needles, and a 2 weight (3 ply) mohair/wool yarn. It really has a lozvely halo! I am getting to the end of the second skein. Just a simple reversible pattern. Once I block it, it might work as a light shoulder wrap, or a wide scarf! Time will tell. Not for me, it all depends on which relative loves greens I think.


It is very pretty. The gray has a greeny tinge from the other greens? Sweet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another hug on it's way.
> It will be wonderful, when those countertops are installed at last!
> Had a successful outing to the cut-price shop, although it took me 5 buses, and I did the final leg by taxi- because it was heating up, and much of what I had bought was frozen. I left home early, so it would be cooler, walked the uphill to the bus route, and by the time I got out to the right precinct Spotlight- our only local purveyor of yarn was open, and what was even better they had a 72 hour 40% discount, which I had been unaware of, I will take a pic. when I reunite my camera and SD card! I have yarn to do the Taniko work on the little Korowai (cloak)I am weaving. It is preemie size for those that don't make it, for whatever reason- our class has made over a hundred, and the hospital still wants more- what a lot of heartbreak.


So sad and such a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So sad and such a wonderful thing to do.


I think it must be a real comfort for the girls who have lost their little ones- but I was staggered at just how many are needed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings my fellow LPers and our newcomers! I am finally caught up after having been away for the weekend. Love all the knitting photos, and of course the snowman. Safe journeys to the travelers.

Julie - glad your hip is allowing you to walk more, and uphill!

Norma - I hope you can get some relief for your shoulder. I am truly amazed that it has taken over a year for you to get help.

DeEtta - thanks for the great start. Good luck with the cleaning expedition. When DH and I did the new kitchen a few years ago I made sure our cabinets went to the ceiling - that is one space that surely collects stuff.


Knitting update: I am still plodding along with the Heads Will Roll MKAL scarf. The Broceliande baby blanket border add-on is coming along too - I am turning the third corner and will start the final side this week. Yay!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta, adding my virtual hug for the loss of your son. <3


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,your scarf is very attractive and someone will be grateful.
Julie ,pity you have to knit for such circumstance .Very sad .
Knitting v cleaning .It wouldn’t be a battle to decide on the first .I have just finished cooking some Welsh Cakes .A kind neighbour just loves them so she has had a fee warm and will come back for a few to have on hand .The kitchen smells of baking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility. 
We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow !! Well done !!!love the ice bag photograph , which lady are you ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings my fellow LPers and our newcomers! I am finally caught up after having been away for the weekend. Love all the knitting photos, and of course the snowman. Safe journeys to the travelers.
> 
> Julie - glad your hip is allowing you to walk more, and uphill!
> 
> ...


It is the muscles that really need the workout, Melanie! But once I get out there I can go quite a distance. My stroller/walker is a real boon- I had it loaded up with about 12 KG- butter, cheese, and all the frozen stuff. The bag I knitted out of garden sisal is such a help- people often comment on it, asking if it is crochet, or macrame. I did have to ask the bus drivers to put the ramp down to get on and off if they were not close enough to the curb. Home day today- lots of knitting to be done.

The yarn I bought yesterday:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,your scarf is very attractive and someone will be grateful.
> Julie ,pity you have to knit for such circumstance .Very sad .
> Knitting v cleaning .It wouldn't be a battle to decide on the first .I have just finished cooking some Welsh Cakes .A kind neighbour just loves them so she has had a fee warm and will come back for a few to have on hand .The kitchen smells of baking.


I am sure that the girls will appreciate what people are contributing, Ann. Amongst Maori there is very high addiction to cigarettes, so my suspicion is that few are really properly prepared. The Government is trying to tackle the issue by adding more and more tax. But that does not really get to the root of the problem.

I love the smell of baking- especially when I've made bread or buns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Well done Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Wow !! Well done !!!love the ice bag photograph , which lady are you ?


That is Melanie, I think she is the one on the left, but could be wrong.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Well done Melanie and congratulations!!! That is an awesome total! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it must be a real comfort for the girls who have lost their little ones- but I was staggered at just how many are needed.


I sew preemie bereavement clothing that is donated to local hospitals. Your feelings are heart felt and shared by me. If the day ever comes that these things are no longer needed, I will certainly be shouting with joy. Awful situation for a girl/woman to find herself in, no matter what her circumstances.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is Melanie, I think she is the one on the left, but could be wrong.


Thank you


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Congratulations!!!!! Such a great cause and so much commitment on your part. Looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time. A big thank you for your contribution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I sew preemie bereavement clothing that is donated to local hospitals. Your feelings are heart felt and shared by me. If the day ever comes that these things are no longer needed, I will certainly be shouting with joy. Awful situation for a girl/woman to find herself in, no matter what her circumstances.


Good on you, Joyce! I am sure they appreciate the loving thoughts.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers for you, Melanie! Raising much needed funds to benefit a worthy cause....doing something you enjoy doing (that's also good for your health). Doesn't get much better than that! Hubby, who rides much shorter runs for MS that are close to home, is much impressed with your ride. Way to go! Virtual high five!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thank you


 :sm24: she is not exceptionally tall, but very slender, but the lass on the right looks quite short.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you, Joyce! I am sure they appreciate the loving thoughts.


It would be too hard, emotionally, for me to work directly with bereaved moms. The items I make go through an organization, then to the hospital staff member who would distributed needed items. So I don't know the mom's reactions, just hope for the best. Many years ago, I heard from 2 different sources that deceased preemies were sent for cremation naked, in brown paper bags. I just couldn't bear the thought. Here in the U.S., there just aren't any retail sources of clothing suitable for these tiny ones. Even doll clothes that might have been used when I was born are almost impossible to find now. I was born 2 months early and was one of the few lucky ones to survive, and with almost no harmful effects, but it could have been me. That was almost 65 years ago, when doctors didn't have the miraculous equipment, medicines, and procedures that they have now. When I told my mom about this, we both had a good cry. And that's why I have a soft spot in my heart for mothers in such a heart breaking situation.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Wow !! Well done !!!love the ice bag photograph , which lady are you ?


Thanks  I am on the right of the frame at the Start and on the Ice, on the left at the Finish. I am the only girl in the other one, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: she is not exceptionally tall, but very slender, but the lass on the right looks quite short.


Definitely not tall, lol! Barely 5'4" (162.5 cm). And not quite so slender anymore, but working on that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you, Vickie!
> 
> I am also making beanies for the maternity ward- in small sizes and not all wool.
> I am looking forward to doing the Taniko section!
> I will probably make another preemie sized one then I am out on my own making one I hope for my old friend Angus from Primary School days. My friend Whetu who had been my other intended recipient died last June, so I have run out of time on that idea.


I knit quite a few premie hats for use at work. All the babies having an MRI had a hat placed on their head to keep them warm as the scanner needed to be kept cool to function.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the muscles that really need the workout, Melanie! But once I get out there I can go quite a distance. My stroller/walker is a real boon- I had it loaded up with about 12 KG- butter, cheese, and all the frozen stuff. The bag I knitted out of garden sisal is such a help- people often comment on it, asking if it is crochet, or macrame. I did have to ask the bus drivers to put the ramp down to get on and off if they were not close enough to the curb. Home day today- lots of knitting to be done.
> 
> The yarn I bought yesterday:


You did well and I really love the green yarn. And I'm usually not a lover of green :sm06:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure that the girls will appreciate what people are contributing, Ann. Amongst Maori there is very high addiction to cigarettes, so my suspicion is that few are really properly prepared. The Government is trying to tackle the issue by adding more and more tax. But that does not really get to the root of the problem.
> 
> I love the smell of baking- especially when I've made bread or buns.


Canada has just kept increasing the "sin taxes". Smoking has been banned in bars, restaurants, schools, your own car in your workplace, hospitals and hospital grounds ( I remember when the students in my high school finally got a smoking lounge. When my Dad was in ICU after having had his heart attack the first thing our Family Dr did when meeting us in the waiting room there was to offer my Mom a cigarette and they both proceeded to smoke). Our smoking rates are way down to the point that I kind of feel bad for smokers, almost...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

:sm24: that happens so easily! This is in response to Melanie saying she is working on her weight, I am using my phone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I knit quite a few premie hats for use at work. All the babies having an MRI had a hat placed on their head to keep them warm as the scanner needed to be kept cool to function.


I wonder if that could be one reason the hospital wants the hats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> You did well and I really love the green yarn. And I'm usually not a lover of green :sm06:


It's a very soft colour, some greens can be a bit harsh.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if that could be one reason the hospital wants the hats!


It's astounding the amount of heat that is lost through the head. And babies ad especially the premature babies' head is a greater percentage of their total body mass. So hats are placed on their heads when in a crib and also in an incubator.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if that could be one reason the hospital wants the hats!


I have heard that the hats are not used more than once and classed as disposable items because of cross infection. (Not washed) This may account for the necessity for so many. 
Saying that, I suspect all hospitals have their own policy . It would be interesting to find out .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Canada has just kept increasing the "sin taxes". Smoking has been banned in bars, restaurants, schools, your own car in your workplace, hospitals and hospital grounds ( I remember when the students in my high school finally got a smoking lounge. When my Dad was in ICU after having had his heart attack the first thing our Family Dr did when meeting us in the waiting room there was to offer my Mom a cigarette and they both proceeded to smoke). Our smoking rates are way down to the point that I kind of feel bad for smokers, almost...


Pity they don't take a similar approach to alcohol, especially the RTD 's (ready to drink)cans that are sold in corner shops, often so close to the schools.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's astounding the amount of heat that is lost through the head. And babies ad especially the premature babies' head is a greater percentage of their total body mass. So hats are placed on their heads when in a crib and also in an incubator.


I will be interested to find out if I have got the sizing right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I have heard that the hats are not used more than once and classed as disposable items because of cross infection. (Not washed) This may account for the necessity for so many.
> Saying that, I suspect all hospitals have their own policy . It would be interesting to find out .


That sounds a very valid point. I guess I will find out if I ask when I deliver them!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings my fellow LPers and our newcomers! I am finally caught up after having been away for the weekend. Love all the knitting photos, and of course the snowman. Safe journeys to the travelers.
> 
> Julie - glad your hip is allowing you to walk more, and uphill!
> 
> ...


I am glad you are in one piece after the bike ride. I have my prescription and will start it tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are in one piece after the bike ride. I have my prescription and will start it tonight.


That's great news, hoping all goes well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Brilliant. I love the cooling off :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

purdeygirl said:


> I have heard that the hats are not used more than once and classed as disposable items because of cross infection. (Not washed) This may account for the necessity for so many.
> Saying that, I suspect all hospitals have their own policy . It would be interesting to find out .


Our hospital gave the hat to the baby/family so there is a constant need.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been away for a few days helping with our younger grandson's birthday party and before that was busy making and decorating his cake so I was way behind. I've skimmed through to catch up with you all. DeEtta your Liz stole will be beautiful - I have made that one but I did it as written in lace weight. It turned out plenty big enough to wear as a a stole. 
Norma, I'm glad you have a diagnosis, especially one which doesn't preclude knitting. I hope your medication gives you relief.
You did a great job on your ride, Melanie and I love your photos.

Where about in Staffs are you PurdeyGirl - I'm in Stoke-on-Trent?

I am working on a test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood at the moment and this
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isola-ral--kal

The construction looked interesting.

Sorry not to comment on more posts - it would take me for ever; you've all been very chatty.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I've been away for a few days helping with our younger grandson's birthday party and before that was busy making and decorating his cake so I was way behind. I've skimmed through to catch up with you all. DeEtta your Liz stole will be beautiful - I have made that one but I did it as written in lace weight. It turned out plenty big enough to wear as a a stole.
> Norma, I'm glad you have a diagnosis, especially one which doesn't preclude knitting. I hope your medication gives you relief.
> You did a great job on your ride, Melanie and I love your photos.
> 
> ...


Hello Linda I was told to look out for you !!. I live in a village the other side of Stafford. My eldest daughter lives in Stone . 
My name is Jean


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I have heard that the hats are not used more than once and classed as disposable items because of cross infection. (Not washed) This may account for the necessity for so many.
> Saying that, I suspect all hospitals have their own policy . It would be interesting to find out .


The hospitals in my area do wash some of the hats and reuse, but most of them have the policy of "once something goes in the isolette/crib, it stays there with that baby". Most of the hats here are given to the baby and are taken home when he or she is discharged. In the case of babies who pass away, the hats are offered as a keepsake of their lost baby. I make a lot of extra hats for the hospitals to use in their nurseries, and for donated bereavement clothes that don't come with a hat.

Individual hospitals do have a lot of rules about what they will and won't accept, for both living and deceased infants. Anyone interested in making things to donate should check with their intended place to donate to for regulations about color, sizes, fiber content, and things like rolled brims and pom poms. These places usually have very definite ideas about how things ought to be. Some places are so strict, I've wondered if they discourage people from donating to them. And it's not like they can go online and order from some person or company. Once navigating through all the rules, it is a very satisfying thing to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Yay, Melanie. Thanks so much for doing what you do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the muscles that really need the workout, Melanie! But once I get out there I can go quite a distance. My stroller/walker is a real boon- I had it loaded up with about 12 KG- butter, cheese, and all the frozen stuff. The bag I knitted out of garden sisal is such a help- people often comment on it, asking if it is crochet, or macrame. I did have to ask the bus drivers to put the ramp down to get on and off if they were not close enough to the curb. Home day today- lots of knitting to be done.
> 
> The yarn I bought yesterday:


Wow! Great haul, Julie. So happy to hear you talk about getting around and going places again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> It would be too hard, emotionally, for me to work directly with bereaved moms. The items I make go through an organization, then to the hospital staff member who would distributed needed items. So I don't know the mom's reactions, just hope for the best. Many years ago, I heard from 2 different sources that deceased preemies were sent for cremation naked, in brown paper bags. I just couldn't bear the thought. Here in the U.S., there just aren't any retail sources of clothing suitable for these tiny ones. Even doll clothes that might have been used when I was born are almost impossible to find now. I was born 2 months early and was one of the few lucky ones to survive, and with almost no harmful effects, but it could have been me. That was almost 65 years ago, when doctors didn't have the miraculous equipment, medicines, and procedures that they have now. When I told my mom about this, we both had a good cry. And that's why I have a soft spot in my heart for mothers in such a heart breaking situation.


Wow, paper bags. How heartbreaking. Thanks for what you do, Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Great haul, Julie. So happy to hear you talk about getting around and going places again.


 :sm24: Thanks Bev! It is great that it has cooled enough to make it a possibility!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s interesting . Now I have free time on my hands this is what I will be doing. I’ll contact the unit first to see what they require.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I knit quite a few premie hats for use at work. All the babies having an MRI had a hat placed on their head to keep them warm as the scanner needed to be kept cool to function.


Cool. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are in one piece after the bike ride. I have my prescription and will start it tonight.


Praying for a much better situation for you with this med, Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've been away for a few days helping with our younger grandson's birthday party and before that was busy making and decorating his cake so I was way behind. I've skimmed through to catch up with you all. DeEtta your Liz stole will be beautiful - I have made that one but I did it as written in lace weight. It turned out plenty big enough to wear as a a stole.
> Norma, I'm glad you have a diagnosis, especially one which doesn't preclude knitting. I hope your medication gives you relief.
> You did a great job on your ride, Melanie and I love your photos.
> 
> ...


Oh, my, Linda, that looks so amazing! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I've been away for a few days helping with our younger grandson's birthday party and before that was busy making and decorating his cake so I was way behind. I've skimmed through to catch up with you all. DeEtta your Liz stole will be beautiful - I have made that one but I did it as written in lace weight. It turned out plenty big enough to wear as a a stole.
> Norma, I'm glad you have a diagnosis, especially one which doesn't preclude knitting. I hope your medication gives you relief.
> You did a great job on your ride, Melanie and I love your photos.
> 
> ...


Is this the one you are making Linda ? It's a beauty ! How far have you got ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Praying for a much better situation for you with this med, Norma


Thank you so much.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Hello Linda I was told to look out for you !!. I live in a village the other side of Stafford. My eldest daughter lives in Stone .
> My name is Jean


Hi, Jean. Stone I know very well. I live right on the edge of Stoke so Stone is 10 minutes away. We go there a lot, especially for the monthly farmers' market. Our son plays cricket for Little Stoke Cricket Club which is just out of Stone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Is this the one you are making Linda ? It's a beauty ! How far have you got ?


That is the one, Jean. I'm only 17 rows in at the moment - just seeing how it all develops. :sm01:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

linda09 said:


> That is the one, Jean. I'm only 17 rows in at the moment - just seeing how it all develops. :sm01:


It's set me thinking about starting another shawl . I used to love doing them. My husband was my knitting fan club, he used to look at my shawl patterns and say it was like looking at a foreign language ! since he died the bubble burst . Not looking for sympathy, it's just a fact .


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Hi, Jean. Stone I know very well. I live right on the edge of Stoke so Stone is 10 minutes away. We go there a lot, especially for the monthly farmers' market. Our son plays cricket for Little Stoke Cricket Club which is just out of Stone.


Love the Thai restaurant there . ! Where do you buy your yarn from ? Stafford is seriously lacking in yarn shops.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> It's set me thinking about starting another shawl . I used to love doing them. My husband was my knitting fan club, he used to look at my shawl patterns and say it was like looking at a foreign language ! since he died the bubble burst . Not looking for sympathy, it's just a fact .


I can understand that - my hubby feeds my addiction. He is not allowed to accompany me to yarn shops anymore because I always end up spending more than I intended - he loves all the colours.

You have my sympathy anyway, Jean.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Love the Thai restaurant there . ! Where do you buy your yarn from ? Stafford is seriously lacking in yarn shops.


I mostly buy on line, though there is a very good shop on Wolstanton High Street called Knit2together. I have also bought quite a bit from yarn festivals. My daughter and I went to 3 last year - Wonderwool Wales (we go to this one every year), Yarningham in Birmingham though this has changed its venue this year and is harder to get to, so we won't go this year, and Yarn at Junction 13. This was new last year and was quite small but I suspect it will grow. Its main selling point for me is that it is very easy to get to and would be for you too if you drive.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks I'll look out for them. The last one I went to was the Woolfest at Bakewell ; bought some wonderful UK bred Alpaca yarn there;made the Iron Maiden shawl with it .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have finally made it over here and wow there is a lot going on. 
DeEtta, I love that shawl pattern and have bought it, but never got around to making it. Your cobweb lace version is looking gorgeous so far! 

Welcome to all the newcomers who are stopping by. 
Purdeygirl, your upcoming trip sounds like it will be wonderful. All of your knitting looks like it will keep you nice and warm. I love that seamen’s hat especially!

Barbara, so glad you made it to Hawaii safe and sound. That ukulele concert sounds like it was delightful no matter how it is pronounced
Pg 5


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, I do like your blanket- the color and the stitch. But you will know best about what size will feel right for it. Best to frog now if you have to, then be dissatisfied at the end. 
So sorry about the loss of your son and that your good friend is moving away- hugs from me too. 
Wow, good for you getting that cabinet cleaning job done! I too have cabinets that don’t go to the ceiling and they do catch the dust and grease. But it is a nice feeling to get it clean and now you are all ready for your new counters!

Very lovely scarf, JanetLee. I like that blend of greens. 

Sounds like a great and rewarding outing you had Julie. And I love your sweet woven cloth. And what a kind gesture for the people who will need them. What is the Taniko section like? 

Ann, those cakes must be yummy and I too love the smell of fresh baking! I try not too bake though, as then I eat too much. 

Great riding Melanie- that’s a lot of miles. Thanks again for raising all that money for this worthy cause. 

Linda, that is a beautiful shawl you are working on. 

Well, I think I made it to the present. I am sorry if I missed things, I must admit I did start skimming at the end there. 

I am trying to finish some projects I started a while ago. One is called Byzantine dishcloth which has a design created with slip stitches. The other is called The Secret Garden Gradiance Shawl. It is the first circular shawl I have ever attempted.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've been away for a few days helping with our younger grandson's birthday party and before that was busy making and decorating his cake so I was way behind. I've skimmed through to catch up with you all. DeEtta your Liz stole will be beautiful - I have made that one but I did it as written in lace weight. It turned out plenty big enough to wear as a a stole.
> Norma, I'm glad you have a diagnosis, especially one which doesn't preclude knitting. I hope your medication gives you relief.
> You did a great job on your ride, Melanie and I love your photos.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Linda. Bet your grandson had a wonderful birthday in no small part thanks to your efforts. Took a look at Isola shawl and it is intriguing. Sounds like a fun concept and resulting shawl will be lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thanks I'll look out for them. The last one I went to was the Woolfest at Bakewell ; bought some wonderful UK bred Alpaca yarn there;made the Iron Maiden shawl with it .


I love UK Alpaca yarn and bought 2 cones to make a jacket. That Bakewell show is good. I didn't make it last year but did the year before.
I have a weakness for alpaca and alpaca/silk yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome back Linda. Bet your grandson had a wonderful birthday in no small part thanks to your efforts. Took a look at Isola shawl and it is intriguing. Sounds like a fun concept and resulting shawl will be lovely.


Thank you, DeEtta. the party was fun and the cake a bid success so I am happy about that. The shawl is proving to be an interesting project.
I saw one of you photos and it seems you finally got some of the snow your area needs; was it enough, or just a drop in the ocean?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, DeEtta. the party was fun and the cake a bid success so I am happy about that. The shawl is proving to be an interesting project.
> I saw one of you photos and it seems you finally got some of the snow your area needs; was it enough, or just a drop in the ocean?


It was a tease. We are about 25-30% of normal which means we will be facing drought again this year. Last year we got a huge amount which was very fortunate because it broke a 7 year drought. All the locals were hoping for another hard winter, but what we got just isn't going to do the job. Not going to complain though because every little bit we get is needed. On the other hand, it has been real easy to drive back and forth to town to visit Mom. We could still get more snow which might help in the higher hills where we really need a snow pack. The old-timers always say snow season ends on July 4th and begins on Labor Day and in the 19 years that I've been here, I can attest that they are correct. Last year we had snow in late May.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, I do like your blanket- the color and the stitch. But you will know best about what size will feel right for it. Best to frog now if you have to, then be dissatisfied at the end.
> So sorry about the loss of your son and that your good friend is moving away- hugs from me too.
> Wow, good for you getting that cabinet cleaning job done! I too have cabinets that donât go to the ceiling and they do catch the dust and grease. But it is a nice feeling to get it clean and now you are all ready for your new counters!
> 
> ...


I will do a two colour design- probably with chevrons or triangles, have not yet made up my mind- this is what the pink and purple yarns that I bought yesterday are for. Far from traditional, but those are the colours I was given to work with. Taniko weaving is more 'dense' than the weave holding the weft fibres so far.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do a two colour design- probably with chevrons or triangles, have not yet made up my mind- this is what the pink and purple yarns that I bought yesterday are for. Far from traditional, but those are the colours I was given to work with. Taniko weaving is more 'dense' than the weave holding the weft fibres so far.


Oh that is a very lovely design, Julie. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh that is a very lovely design, Julie. Thanks for the explanation.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do a two colour design- probably with chevrons or triangles, have not yet made up my mind- this is what the pink and purple yarns that I bought yesterday are for. Far from traditional, but those are the colours I was given to work with. Taniko weaving is more 'dense' than the weave holding the weft fibres so far.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> It's set me thinking about starting another shawl . I used to love doing them. My husband was my knitting fan club, he used to look at my shawl patterns and say it was like looking at a foreign language ! since he died the bubble burst . Not looking for sympathy, it's just a fact .
> 
> My hubby is my biggest fan club. How you must miss that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I love UK Alpaca yarn and bought 2 cones to make a jacket. That Bakewell show is good. I didn't make it last year but did the year before.
> I have a weakness for alpaca and alpaca/silk yarn.


You and me both.I love alpaca yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do a two colour design- probably with chevrons or triangles, have not yet made up my mind- this is what the pink and purple yarns that I bought yesterday are for. Far from traditional, but those are the colours I was given to work with. Taniko weaving is more 'dense' than the weave holding the weft fibres so far.


Looks like it should work up beautifully, Julie I really like the design


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hip is good, thanks JanetLee- I need to get out more regularly to overcome the muscular problem with my legs- I was pleased I got the uphill done, but I did take it slowly!
> 40% is not to be sniffed at!
> Some of the Korowai that have been made, are absolutely exquisite- I don't like to go around photographing them though I am happy to record my own work.


Totally understand about not photographing someone else's work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jolly edges!


Thanks! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love this, JanetLee


Thanks, Bev. Been a very busy few days and have not been able to knit a lot. But, I have done a lot of yard work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty. The gray has a greeny tinge from the other greens? Sweet.


Thanks, Norma. :sm02: The greens are definitely loud and proud!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,your scarf is very attractive and someone will be grateful.
> Julie ,pity you have to knit for such circumstance .Very sad .
> Knitting v cleaning .It wouldn't be a battle to decide on the first .I have just finished cooking some Welsh Cakes .A kind neighbour just loves them so she has had a fee warm and will come back for a few to have on hand .The kitchen smells of baking.


Thanks, Ann. Yes, someone will love it and I will be happy to gift it to a good home. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A few photos from my bike ride. It was a good ride and the weather cooperated. Well mostly, day two was windy - 15 to 20 mph headwinds. We even had to pedal on the bridge descent (the bridge has a 65' boat mast clearance so it is quite high). I had one mishap about mile 122 having hit a bad pothole and getting a flat rear tire. But a friend was behind me and stopped and put the new tube in and off we went. There is SAG support for the ride so I knew that eventually someone would be along to help so I have about a half mile or so on foot, lol. Next year I must train more, at least train some, lol. But perseverance won the day and I kept pedaling for those who lose their mobility.
> We cyclists raised almost $600,000 dollars this year for the MS Society! Yay!!


Very good! That is a lot of money to a good cause. And yes, training is needed for that many miles! Never thought to sit on bags of ice though. :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the muscles that really need the workout, Melanie! But once I get out there I can go quite a distance. My stroller/walker is a real boon- I had it loaded up with about 12 KG- butter, cheese, and all the frozen stuff. The bag I knitted out of garden sisal is such a help- people often comment on it, asking if it is crochet, or macrame. I did have to ask the bus drivers to put the ramp down to get on and off if they were not close enough to the curb. Home day today- lots of knitting to be done.
> 
> The yarn I bought yesterday:


Pretty colors! These are good decisions to make, what to make with the yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Is this the one you are making Linda ? It's a beauty ! How far have you got ?


Oh my, that is gorgeous! I did one of her KALs a few years back. She does beautiful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, I do like your blanket- the color and the stitch. But you will know best about what size will feel right for it. Best to frog now if you have to, then be dissatisfied at the end.
> So sorry about the loss of your son and that your good friend is moving away- hugs from me too.
> Wow, good for you getting that cabinet cleaning job done! I too have cabinets that don't go to the ceiling and they do catch the dust and grease. But it is a nice feeling to get it clean and now you are all ready for your new counters!
> 
> ...


Thank you, re: scarf in greens. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks like it should work up beautifully, Julie I really like the design


 :sm24: Thanks Bev- just need to locate some graph paper, or print up some squares.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Totally understand about not photographing someone else's work.


 :sm24: It is a bit like a breach of copyright!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Pretty colors! These are good decisions to make, what to make with the yarn.


 :sm24: Thank you, JanetLee- yes a good decision to have to make!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is a bit like a breach of copyright!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It was a tease. We are about 25-30% of normal which means we will be facing drought again this year. Last year we got a huge amount which was very fortunate because it broke a 7 year drought. All the locals were hoping for another hard winter, but what we got just isn't going to do the job. Not going to complain though because every little bit we get is needed. On the other hand, it has been real easy to drive back and forth to town to visit Mom. We could still get more snow which might help in the higher hills where we really need a snow pack. The old-timers always say snow season ends on July 4th and begins on Labor Day and in the 19 years that I've been here, I can attest that they are correct. Last year we had snow in late May.


Then I will keep my fingers crossed that you get more. Of course over here we have had our heaviest snowfall for about 10 years in some parts of the country - some of yours got diverted, it seems.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do a two colour design- probably with chevrons or triangles, have not yet made up my mind- this is what the pink and purple yarns that I bought yesterday are for. Far from traditional, but those are the colours I was given to work with. Taniko weaving is more 'dense' than the weave holding the weft fibres so far.


This looks interesting, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You and me both.I love alpaca yarn.


Mmmmm! Warm, soft and light and there is something about how it takes on colour - never looks harsh.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Then I will keep my fingers crossed that you get more. Of course over here we have had our heaviest snowfall for about 10 years in some parts of the country - some of yours got diverted, it seems.


I think you are right about the diversion -- it seems that all points East of us got unusual amounts of precipitation. Sounds like the East Coast of the US is expecting another go around in the next few days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are right about the diversion -- it seems that all points East of us got unusual amounts of precipitation. Sounds like the East Coast of the US is expecting another go around in the next few days.


Here, today, it actually feels as though Spring is on its way. I need to get into the garden soon.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are right about the diversion -- it seems that all points East of us got unusual amounts of precipitation. Sounds like the East Coast of the US is expecting another go around in the next few days.


Even as far south as North Carolina, we may get a little "wintry" weather in the next day or two. ugh. I have been toting my potted flower bulbs back and forth between the front porch and the garage for about a month now. First I was determined that the moles wouldn't get them, then I wondered if the weather whip-lash would harm them......Never a dull moment!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Even as far south as North Carolina, we may get a little "wintry" weather in the next day or two. ugh. I have been toting my potted flower bulbs back and forth between the front porch and the garage for about a month now. First I was determined that the moles wouldn't get them, then I wondered if the weather whip-lash would harm them......Never a dull moment!


Goodness. Here we know better than to plant anything outside until the last week in May and then some years it will all freeze even then. We have an extremely short growing season - barely 3 months. That probably explains why I love to see all of your nature pictures showing wonderful growing things whether they are flowers, weeds, trees, or critters. Well, I also love the knitting stuff too.

Stay dry and warm


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Even as far south as North Carolina, we may get a little "wintry" weather in the next day or two. ugh. I have been toting my potted flower bulbs back and forth between the front porch and the garage for about a month now. First I was determined that the moles wouldn't get them, then I wondered if the weather whip-lash would harm them......Never a dull moment!


I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn’t bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80’s during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course). 

We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year. 

Great job on the bike marathon, Melanie, and the fundraising was impressive. Loved the pic of you sitting on the ice. 

The cape/shawl you are making is lovely, Julie. Nice job to find the yarn on sale. You just have been worn out after all the bus changes to get around. 

One of the projects I brought is giving me fits, it is an entrelac scarf. I have started it three times, hoping third time is a charm. Of course, my attention isn’t strongly on knitting. 

I certainly hope the new medicine works, Norma. 

Sorry to miss anyone else, I am writing from memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you, Barbara! it is quite tiny- only about 9 inches across, I am looking forward to doing the Taniko work.

Enjoy your break, even if it has turned cool. Hawaii looks so beautiful. Nice that you can meet up with your friends.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


Lovely country. So green. We are still in the beige/dried grass color scheme.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous and I like the little yellow bird. We get wild canaries around here in the summer. They are a bit smaller than your fellow. What a lovely change for you. I plan on vicariously enjoying your vacation!!! Many, many years ago I was in Hawaii in March and it was so enjoyable.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! 6 pages generated from pg. 9 till this message!!

The only reason I might attempt to photograph another photo ie if I dare not run the photo through the scanner(s).

Polaroid, and older 610/35mm film comes to mind. Try not to use flash if possible. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


You live in a beautiful location, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


Oh, that sunset! Just glorious.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

It appears most of you ladies have been in this group for a while. I was attracted by the heading with reference to lace. Are there any previous posts /parties I can go back to, to look at samples of your lacework ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> It appears most of you ladies have been in this group for a while. I was attracted by the heading with reference to lace. Are there any previous posts /parties I can go back to, to look at samples of your lacework ?


I put 'Lace Party' in as a Search, it drew up quite a few of the Lace parties, including those started by Dragonfly Lace, back in the day, some two incarnations ago.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> It appears most of you ladies have been in this group for a while. I was attracted by the heading with reference to lace. Are there any previous posts /parties I can go back to, to look at samples of your lacework ?


As Julie suggested do a search for Lace Party -- many of the topics have further information that might direct you to some goodies. The lace party got started several years ago and for a long time, we started a new one every two weeks. In the beginning, each one had a topic and then as time passed we have tended to become more general although sometimes we have a specific topic for the session. But you'll find lace example all the way through the time span.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oops -- how in heavens name, this got into this topic is beyond my understanding. So removed the comment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

DeEtta and Caryn- I wasn't expecting to have to carry the potted bulb flowers back and forth, but boy, it's been cold and windy here. Bulbs are pretty hardy, but the potting soil is so "fluffy" that if a good rain comes along, I've had potting mix splashed out of the pot onto the porch before! We have dodged the bullet here in Winston-Salem, the snow is well off to the western slopes of the mountains which are a pretty good distance from me. Whew! 

Photos of Hawaii are wonderful daydreaming material! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous sunset Barbara. Glad you are enjoying your time away and getting to be with old friends. Hope your entrelac project goes right this time!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You live in a beautiful location, Caryn.


It really is a quite lovely part of North Carolina. We are in the western part of the state and get to enjoy the views of the Blue Ridge mountains.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


What lovely views!

I have been doing yard/flowerbed work off and on since early February. If there are a few days when it is not raining and the temp is at least in the upper 30s to low 40s and it isn't windy, then I will be outside staying ahead of the curve. Especially when it comes to picking up tree debris. Lots of that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


Nice pictures!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I put 'Lace Party' in as a Search, it drew up quite a few of the Lace parties, including those started by Dragonfly Lace, back in the day, some two incarnations ago.


This is what I did a while back while researching Shetland (?) lace shawls. Wow!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you ladies , I'm off to do some hunting ! Mind you, would it be too indulgent of me to ask for a display of your individual favourite pieces ? After all, it is a party and you are allowed show off a bit!!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Linda09, this is a lovely shawl. Please let us know how you get on with this project.

I am working on a test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood at the moment and this
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isola-ral--kal

The construction looked interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Simone54 said:


> Linda09, this is a lovely shawl. Please let us know how you get on with this project.
> 
> I am working on a test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood at the moment and this
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isola-ral--kal
> ...


It is interesting, Simone and so far not actually difficult. I've just started the second chart.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation. 

And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible. 

Not a lot of knitting going on right now. Bev I don't know how you do it -- being a professional cleaning person. Between the caustic cleaners, water and rough textures, my hands are a bit rough too. My hats off to you and all the people who are really good housekeepers -- my Mother was one of them. And although I can do it, I'm really good at finding other things to do instead until it can't be ignored any longer. Well, the chickens have come home to roost!!!!

I'll drop in when possible over the next few days. Best to everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation.
> 
> And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible.
> 
> ...


That is quite a job of work, DeEtta. I hope everything goes smoothly now.
I too have been cleaning for the last 2 days. Some bug bit me and I decided 2 bedrooms had to be bottomed and while I was about it I would sort things out for the tip, recycling, the charity shop and ebay. I'm worn out but there is lots of lovely space and cleaning should be easier in the future. The car is full ready for trips to the tip and charity shop tomorrow - all very satisfying but I hope the bug doesn't bite again soon.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ow those cleaning bugs can be painful ! Sure a good time and some spoiling went on ,Linda and glad you are safely home .I am pleased you have already “spoken “to Jean .You two will be related soon .
Sorry I am way behind in this thread .Good luck with your new pills Norma .
Best wishes to all.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What is this 'cleaning bug' y'all speak of? It it contagious? Does knitting help keep one from getting it? :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Ow those cleaning bugs can be painful ! Sure a good time and some spoiling went on ,Linda and glad you are safely home .I am pleased you have already "spoken "to Jean .You two will be related soon .
> Sorry I am way behind in this thread .Good luck with your new pills Norma .
> Best wishes to all.


Hope you are all straight after your bedroom revamp, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What is this 'cleaning bug' y'all speak of? It it contagious? Does knitting help keep one from getting it? :-D


Knitting is usually a very good preventative, Melanie but it just didn't work this time, I think the onset of Spring made the bug more virulent. I hope I'm over the infection now.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

That is a story and a half ,Linda .Delivery men damaged paintwork so am having a ‘discussion ‘with them. They did a thorough investigation by asking the men who denied doing it .Can you imagine them admitting it ? 
Ah well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> That is a story and a half ,Linda .Delivery men damaged paintwork so am having a 'discussion 'with them. They did a thorough investigation by asking the men who denied doing it .Can you imagine them admitting it ?
> Ah well.


Well that's a recommendation lost then. I'm sorry you are having this hassle, Ann.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


What a gorgeous view!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Tried to catch up this morning on reading the posts. It has started off cool, I am wrapped up in a towel on the lanai because I didn't bring anything very warm. It has been in the low 80's during the day and, of course, very humid. There are some beautiful birds here. Some huge quails that will rattle your brain when they get into a big sing, some black and white birds with bright red heads, and some lovely little yellow birds, a bit bigger than a finch. I tried to capture the yellow ones, you cannot really see them well but can tell they are a very pretty color. We have had lovely sunsets for the last two nights and everyone makes an event out of it by coming out on the lawn to take pictures (our condo is on a golf course).
> 
> We are meeting some friends for dinner tonight who we met on a Viking cruise two years ago. It will be fun to catch up with them. They live in Washington State and come here for a few months in the winter every year.
> 
> ...


WOW! What a sunset :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Simone54 said:


> Linda09, this is a lovely shawl. Please let us know how you get on with this project.
> 
> I am working on a test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood at the moment and this
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isola-ral--kal
> ...


Gorgeous shawl :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation.
> 
> And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible.
> 
> ...


Yoou have been incredibly busy, no wonder the knitting has taken a back seat. But there are sometimes other priorities :sm09: Here's hoping this goes smoothly and you will be delighted with the finished project :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What lovely views!
> 
> I have been doing yard/flowerbed work off and on since early February. If there are a few days when it is not raining and the temp is at least in the upper 30s to low 40s and it isn't windy, then I will be outside staying ahead of the curve. Especially when it comes to picking up tree debris. Lots of that!


Thanks JanetLee. I do enjoy the changes of light and clouds over the mountains. I commend you on getting outside in those temps. I wait until it is in the upper 40s at least! But I am getting some planning done now at least.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thank you ladies , I'm off to do some hunting ! Mind you, would it be too indulgent of me to ask for a display of your individual favourite pieces ? After all, it is a party and you are allowed show off a bit!!


I think this would be fun. I'll have to look and see - hard to decide on a favorite though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation.
> 
> And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of work DeEtta. Good for you to get so much done. I am one of those people who wait til I can't stand it anymore
I much rather be knitting, reading, or gardening! But you really have a good motivation with the new countertops being installed soon! Hope it all comes together perfectly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What is this 'cleaning bug' y'all speak of? It it contagious? Does knitting help keep one from getting it? :-D


I seem to be immune


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Simone54 said:


> Linda09, this is a lovely shawl. Please let us know how you get on with this project.
> 
> I am working on a test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood at the moment and this
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isola-ral--kal
> ...


That one has definitely caught my eye.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I seem to be immune


 :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation.
> 
> And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible.
> 
> ...


Goodness, that is still a lot of cleaning! But the reward will be well worth it.

Sadly, I am one of those folks who does a little bit of cleaning every day. That way it doesn't creep up on me. But, my home is far from spotless! A glance at the windows will tell you that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thank you ladies , I'm off to do some hunting ! Mind you, would it be too indulgent of me to ask for a display of your individual favourite pieces ? After all, it is a party and you are allowed show off a bit!!


Just checked and all my lace projects are on the desktop and I am on the laptop.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.

#1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
#2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
#3 - Tablecloth, Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, Size 10 Crochet Thread
#4 - Fine Lace Edging, Size 70 Crochet Thread, Used this last year for Burial Gown.
#5 - Bedspread, original composition, Size 10 Crochet Thread.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Belle!what an amazing body of work! wow. thanks for sharing


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> Belle!what an amazing body of work! wow. thanks for sharing


Thanks Simone -- All of these were done pre-2010. So in future days, I'll post some more. Don't want to overdo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


What beautiful work, real family heirlooms


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


Your work is outstanding, DeEtta and very, very beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Simone -- All of these were done pre-2010. So in future days, I'll post some more. Don't want to overdo.


I don't think overdoing it is accurate at all, DeEtta- your work is exquisite.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


They are all quite stunning :sm02:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Simone -- All of these were done pre-2010. So in future days, I'll post some more. Don't want to overdo.


please add more the work is too tidy what wool you used for table clothes or bed spread.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Mirror said:


> please add more the work is too tidy what wool you used for table clothes or bed spread.


Mirror, to clarify I used crochet cotton, Size 10 thread for the tablecloth and the bed spread and Size 70 for the lace edging. I personally like working with thread on a cone when I can get it because there are fewer joins. I find it is difficult to hide joins in cotton lace. The cashmere was done with some Italian yarn that came 1200 yards to the skein. As I recall it took about a skein and a half and I spliced that join. The alpaca was some of the first yarn that a friend of mine had spun from her alpacas. So it has a special place in my life since I had the chance to get to know the specific animal. When I worked this shawl, again, I spliced the yarns. Hope that answers your questions.

All of pieces were done in a period between 1992 and 2005. And with the exception of the lace edging, they are still all in my use. The lace edging was incorporated in my Mother's burial dress since it was originally made to embellish a nightgown, but never got used.

Thanks for your lovely comments. I really do have a soft spot in my head for lace objects and I passionately love working with lighter yarns.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, each of your pieces are a masterpiece.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

DeEtta- tired of looking? Seen any pigs flying lately? :sm02:

(I mean this in a good way, of course. Your pieces are so beautiful, I can imagine getting tired of looking at them.) Got a little choked up when reading your comment on how the edging was used.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yours is the most beautiful lacework I have ever seen. Thanks for showing it to me. I can only imagine the hours that these items took to make, and the continued dedication you had to finish them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:

#1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.

#2 - Cotton thread (Size 10) lace doily from Modern Lace Knitting (think you can see it on the cover of one of the books) by M. Kinzel. This picture was as it went to the Fair.

#3 - Merino wool shawl. From a Craftsy class - Clarius shawl.

#4 - Alpaca Square shawl. Original design worked from the center out with border applied last. Pattern written for this one.

#5 - Merino Shawl. Saw this pattern (Glam Shawl) and wanted the experience of working the border with the body.

#6 - Merino Shawl. From a Craftsy class - Skywalker shawl. Interesting stitches and blocking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate where in I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is an acrylic and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for showing us these, DeEtta! Such fine work!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (Belle1) - your workmanship never ceases to amaze! You are one talented knitter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Such beautiful work. I aspire to be as good as you one day. Great inspiration. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous selection of your beautiful work. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Gorgeous sunset Barbara. Glad you are enjoying your time away and getting to be with old friends. Hope your entrelac project goes right this time!


Thanks everyone on the sunset picture. Our condo is on a golf course and the grounds are beautiful. The condo next to us and the first level has gardenias the size of small shrubs about three feet in height. I can get a nice scent from them when the breeze comes my way. Lovely scent. Here is a picture of DH golfing. I had him text me when he was coming to the hole by our condo to take a picture.

DH, my sister and bro-in-law are going snorkeling today on a catamaran. I got seasick when we did it last time and it did not make for a pleasant experience, so I'll sit it out and take a nice walk.

Finally got the entrelac going right. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a busy week this has been and it continues..... Two days now to countertop install and still a lot to do. This morning found me under the kitchen sink taking photographs (not necessarily atmospheric or artistic). My new sink is about 2" deeper than my current sink and is an under counter mount as opposed to my over counter mount. All that means, that the plumbing under the sink will have to be modified to fit the new set up. So today's chore, in addition to going to town to visit Mom, will be to get spare plumbing parts for the refit. I'm reasonably competent at plumbing, but frankly, since this is a major system, I want the work to be done right the first time. I'm pretty comfortable installing faucet and disposals, but the rest will be a first time for actual installation.
> 
> And with the continuing saga of getting ready, all the kitchen cabinets have been cleaned on the exterior and polished. The tops of the cabinets have also been cleaned. Yesterday, the refrigerator got its turn and since it is now out in the middle of the room, I even took the back off and vacuumed the "guts." Tomorrow after I finish preparing food for the weekend, I need to move the range, clean up that area, clear the range exterior, finish doing up the dishes, then disconnect all the plumbing for the sink/faucet/countertop removal. The installers are supposed to be here early on Saturday. I'm hoping that everything that can be done in advance is finished and their job will be as easy as possible.
> 
> ...


That is quite a cleaning job you have been doing, DeEtta. I imagine you are anxious to have it all out together. And I know you will send us pictures. My mother was great at cleaning, too. I always said you could eat off her kitchen floor. It didn't pass to me, however. I, too, find it much easier to be distracted by fun things.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


Gorgeous, gorgeous work, DeEtta. You can't overdo the pictures for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks everyone on the sunset picture. Our condo is on a golf course and the grounds are beautiful. The condo next to us and the first level has gardenias the size of small shrubs about three feet in height. I can get a nice scent from them when the breeze comes my way. Lovely scent. Here is a picture of DH golfing. I had him text me when he was coming to the hole by our condo to take a picture.
> 
> DH, my sister and bro-in-law are going snorkeling today on a catamaran. I got seasick when we did it last time and it did not make for a pleasant experience, so I'll sit it out and take a nice walk.
> 
> Finally got the entrelac going right. ????


Oh so green..... You can tell that winter is wearing on me. I'm ready for vibrant life again. Sounds like you are having a good time and such a wonderful setting. Now that the entrelac is progressing, you can just relax with it when you are ready. Enjoy


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't forget the pending photos of garden and other walk-a-bout treks by those who have posted them before. Sadly I will miss one former participant's addition (she hasn't replied to my friend addition on ravelry).

At least my container gardening will be interesting... need to get the larger ceramic pots (2-5 should be enough). :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


Goofed in my last comment- I CAN'T imagine getting tired of looking at your gorgeous work!
All so very beautiful. Do you have to mail order your yarn, or do you have a retail store within reach? I'm a little nervous about ordering yarn, had some unpleasant surprises in the past. There are several stores in my city that carry yarn, including an independently owned yarn store, but none carry lace weight very often, and when they do it's maybe 2 or 3 colors of yarn. Love the colors of your pieces! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am so enjoying looking at all your beautiful creations DeEtta. Thank you for gathering them all together and posting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks everyone on the sunset picture. Our condo is on a golf course and the grounds are beautiful. The condo next to us and the first level has gardenias the size of small shrubs about three feet in height. I can get a nice scent from them when the breeze comes my way. Lovely scent. Here is a picture of DH golfing. I had him text me when he was coming to the hole by our condo to take a picture.
> 
> DH, my sister and bro-in-law are going snorkeling today on a catamaran. I got seasick when we did it last time and it did not make for a pleasant experience, so I'll sit it out and take a nice walk.
> 
> Finally got the entrelac going right. ????


Sounds like you are enjoying your time there. That golf course looks like it might be difficult to get par  
Glad you got the entrelac sorted!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


Oh my! Love the first one so much! Shall need to see if I can find that one. DH wants me to get started on three wedding shawls for three of his nieces. They are still several years away from needing them, but I know they will take a long while to make.

Your work is exquisite! Oh my, and the patience to make them. Wow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Simone -- All of these were done pre-2010. So in future days, I'll post some more. Don't want to overdo.


I don't think that will be an issue! Of course I will definitely be needing to wear a bib so I don't drool all over my keyboard! :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are definitely quite accomplished with knitting lace! I am in awe of your abilities.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Don't forget the pending photos of garden and other walk-a-bout treks by those who have posted them before. Sadly I will miss one former participant's addition (she hasn't replied to my friend addition on ravelry).
> 
> At least my container gardening will be interesting... need to get the larger ceramic pots (2-5 should be enough). :sm24:


Karen, my Mom was quite the gardener so every year at this time we get inundated with catalogs. I got a very interesting on yesterday from Territorial Seed Company which is based in the NW. There certainly are some interesting things in there. One of my other friends who is into everything purple made a casual remark that she was going to raise a purple garden this year and after looking through this catalogue it actually looks possible. Of all my favorite purple foods is purple potatoes. I think they make such a beautiful shrimp/potato salad. I'll bet you have a wonderful garden this year now that you have settled in.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Goofed in my last comment- I CAN'T imagine getting tired of looking at your gorgeous work!
> All so very beautiful. Do you have to mail order your yarn, or do you have a retail store within reach? I'm a little nervous about ordering yarn, had some unpleasant surprises in the past. There are several stores in my city that carry yarn, including an independently owned yarn store, but none carry lace weight very often, and when they do it's maybe 2 or 3 colors of yarn. Love the colors of your pieces! Thanks for sharing.


Joyce, I'm glad you are enjoying down my road of memories with me. The closest yarn store to me is several hundred miles away. So fortunately for me, I had quite a stash when I moved here in 1999. Since then I have occasionally ordered lace weight yarn. At one time I ordered quite a bit from Uruguay from a regional coop. But Knit picks has been my down fall. As I've been using up the more bulky yarns in my stash the lace weight yarns are becoming the bulk. Frankly, this is fine with me because a) I love working with them, and b) they are almost 100% wool or alpaca or silk, or some other natural fiber. I'm just not fond of working with the acrylics and the sooner they are used up the better for me. For the me, the challenge is how much yarn to buy when I do. Since a large really intricate shawl can easily take 2000 yds, I try to buy at least that much since I'm one of those knitters who is inspired by the yarn and one day will either match it to a pattern or design something for it. Oops, got to run, timer going off in the oven -- making cookies for the installers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


Great design JanetLee. As I was looking at it, I wondered if you did anything to reinforce or stabilize the neck edge? Do you think it will stretch with wear? I like the shape and graduated diamonds very much.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my! Love the first one so much! Shall need to see if I can find that one. DH wants me to get started on three wedding shawls for three of his nieces. They are still several years away from needing them, but I know they will take a long while to make.
> 
> Your work is exquisite! Oh my, and the patience to make them. Wow!


I can't remember if its from the first or second (second I think, but I could check if you want me to) of Kinzel's modern lace knitting. That one took a long time. Toward the end it was taking me more than a hour for each row and I think the stitch count was up around 2000+. As I recall I did it on US 1s and used multiple long (50 inch or more) circular needles. Actually, used them like dpn. Kinzel's patterns are so well charted that I had no problem and I'm sure you wouldn't either.

So you are going to be making wedding shawls for his nieces "hope" chests. Actually, that might be a lot of fun, even if a big commitment. 
I haven't explored ColorMart, but I understand they have lace weight fibers on the cone. And if I was taking on a big project like this and needed yarn, think I might give it a go. I can't remember where I either heard or read that they are great to deal with and will even send samples. Something to keep in mind anyway.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, I'm glad you are enjoying down my road of memories with me. The closest yarn store to me is several hundred miles away. So fortunately for me, I had quite a stash when I moved here in 1999. Since then I have occasionally ordered lace weight yarn. At one time I ordered quite a bit from Uruguay from a regional coop. But Knit picks has been my down fall. As I've been using up the more bulky yarns in my stash the lace weight yarns are becoming the bulk. Frankly, this is fine with me because a) I love working with them, and b) they are almost 100% wool or alpaca or silk, or some other natural fiber. I'm just not fond of working with the acrylics and the sooner they are used up the better for me. For the me, the challenge is how much yarn to buy when I do. Since a large really intricate shawl can easily take 2000 yds, I try to buy at least that much since I'm one of those knitters who is inspired by the yarn and one day will either match it to a pattern or design something for it. Oops, got to run, timer going off in the oven -- making cookies for the installers.


Before I start ordering lace weight yarn, I have loads of heavier yarns that were given to me (mostly) to be used for charitable donations that simply must be used up and sent along their way. Everyday life seems to get in the way, though. Thought I would have a whole week for projects, most of it was taken up making play house type curtains for grandson's new bed, rest of week hubby decided to go to Savannah, Georgia. It was a nice visit, but I didn't get anything done. Some of the things in the pile of projects would have been very useful on the short vacation. Grrrrr. Going to have to get forceful about having time for my own projects, whether they like it or not! I can't seem to get myself to stay up late working on projects, even though they are interesting and fun. Darn.....


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


Wonderful pattern JanetLee. I love the way the diamonds flow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you are enjoying your time there. That golf course looks like it might be difficult to get par
> Glad you got the entrelac sorted!


Par is 72 and he shot an 80, pretty impressive. He said depending upon the direction, the grass floats the ball one way or another. I'm not a golfer and just act impressed. ????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
The first is Spring’s Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace. 
The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great design JanetLee. As I was looking at it, I wondered if you did anything to reinforce or stabilize the neck edge? Do you think it will stretch with wear? I like the shape and graduated diamonds very much.


Paige, the niece who wore the white one, had no problems with it stretching on her. I have worn the other one around the house and so far it has not stretched. But, then again, I used a very tight cast on just so it would not be a problem.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can't remember if its from the first or second (second I think, but I could check if you want me to) of Kinzel's modern lace knitting. That one took a long time. Toward the end it was taking me more than a hour for each row and I think the stitch count was up around 2000+. As I recall I did it on US 1s and used multiple long (50 inch or more) circular needles. Actually, used them like dpn. Kinzel's patterns are so well charted that I had no problem and I'm sure you wouldn't either.
> 
> So you are going to be making wedding shawls for his nieces "hope" chests. Actually, that might be a lot of fun, even if a big commitment.
> I haven't explored ColorMart, but I understand they have lace weight fibers on the cone. And if I was taking on a big project like this and needed yarn, think I might give it a go. I can't remember where I either heard or read that they are great to deal with and will even send samples. Something to keep in mind anyway.


Yes, please let me know. DH found them both on amazon, so they are available to buy. He really likes that one also!

I will need to check out ColorMart. I don't know if I have heard of them. I did bookmark a thread here on KP with cone yarn sales. More research!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful pattern JanetLee. I love the way the diamonds flow.


Thank you, caryn. It was interesting making the increases and keeping the diamond shape. Yes, there was frogging involved! :sm12:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Wonderful, Caryn. I know I've seen them before, but they bear looking at again and again. Just wonderful and the ladies did extraordinary jobs designing. Maybe your posting will encourage others to join us with a "look-back": it is so rewarding to do so.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, please let me know. DH found them both on amazon, so they are available to buy. He really likes that one also!
> 
> I will need to check out ColorMart. I don't know if I have heard of them. I did bookmark a thread here on KP with cone yarn sales. More research!


It is "Springtime" from the First Book of Modern Lace Knitting, but if you have a chance to get both volumes, I would recommend it. Both books have wonderful patterns and I've made things from both. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

And as for ColourMart. here is their website: http://colourmart.com/yarns/view/in_stock.*.rank.*.show_all

(English spelling on color). As I understand it, they are a producer of spun yarns used primarily in weaving for upscale fashion fabrics hence the ability to get interesting fiber contents. The only caution is that you HAVE to wash the item once it is worked to get the manufacturing lubricant of the fibers. Please let us know what you discover. I've been trying to be a "good girl" (not having much success, but still trying) so I haven't tried them out.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


What beautiful work :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


They are lovely, Caryn! 
I really am here by default- I love lace but have done so little compared with many of you.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Its the love that counts...... As with so many things in life....


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful, Caryn. I know I've seen them before, but they bear looking at again and again. Just wonderful and the ladies did extraordinary jobs designing. Maybe your posting will encourage others to join us with a "look-back": it is so rewarding to do so.


Thank you DeEtta. It was fun to look back. I too hope others will join in.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What beautiful work :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Vickie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely, Caryn!
> I really am here by default- I love lace but have done so little compared with many of you.


Julie, you have some lovely lace in your repertoire. But as DeEtta says, it is the love that counts :sm01:
ETA:Oops, forgot to say thank you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, you have some lovely lace in your repertoire. But as DeEtta says, it is the love that counts :sm01:
> ETA:Oops, forgot to say thank you too.


That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Gorgeous color and design!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


Julie -- this gorgeous gansey is no less involved or technical demanding than lace work. In fact, I'd say it was more demanding. It is absolutely gorgeous and it is great to know that it gets worn with love.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It is "Springtime" from the First Book of Modern Lace Knitting, but if you have a chance to get both volumes, I would recommend it. Both books have wonderful patterns and I've made things from both. I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> And as for ColourMart. here is their website: http://colourmart.com/yarns/view/in_stock.*.rank.*.show_all
> 
> (English spelling on color). As I understand it, they are a producer of spun yarns used primarily in weaving for upscale fashion fabrics hence the ability to get interesting fiber contents. The only caution is that you HAVE to wash the item once it is worked to get the manufacturing lubricant of the fibers. Please let us know what you discover. I've been trying to be a "good girl" (not having much success, but still trying) so I haven't tried them out.


Thank you! I think DH will be ordering that book for me! He is a sweet man at times. :sm17:

I did look at that yarn site earlier. They didn't have a lot of white, off white or ecru, but they did have some. And some very lovely colors! Oh my. And marino and cashmere blends. Drool.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely, Caryn!
> I really am here by default- I love lace but have done so little compared with many of you.


While I do lace, I think cables are my first love. But love the looks and actually the knitting of lace. The patterns and charts make so much sense to me. I can look at a chart and imagine what it will look like when finished. Plus, it looks like a blob until you block it. And what a transformations. Wow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


Having made a few of this, I know what work goes into the design and lay out. Your work is so lovely and your attention to detail is superb. You have lovely projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- this gorgeous gansey is no less involved or technical demanding than lace work. In fact, I'd say it was more demanding. It is absolutely gorgeous and it is great to know that it gets worn with love.


Thank you so much, DeEtta- I think I was having a crisis of confidence!

I just found this- re our mutual love of Jamieson's yarns.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, DeEtta- I think I was having a crisis of confidence!
> 
> I just found this- re our mutual love of Jamieson's yarns.


Yummy...... Just want to run my fingers through it, and let my eyes wander over the colors.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:

#1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.

#2 -- lace hat with silk scarf, cotton Size 10 crochet thread and lots of starch.

#3 - "The Cameron" made from my design of Alpaca Shawl shown yesterday. I had just finished drafting the pattern when I got the call to rush to Minnesota to be with my son. The bulk of this shawl was knit while waiting by his hospital bed side. After finishing the shawl, I couldn't bear to have it in the house so gave it to a friend who fell in love with it. Made with merino lace weight wool.

That about rounds out the year 2012.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


Pretty and practical, JanetLee. Nice work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yummy...... Just want to run my fingers through it, and let my eyes wander over the colors.


 :sm24: The colours are jewel like!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bittersweet memories, DeEtta. I just love that hat (as one who has a hat collection, rather than a shoe collection!).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can't remember if its from the first or second (second I think, but I could check if you want me to) of Kinzel's modern lace knitting. That one took a long time. Toward the end it was taking me more than a hour for each row and I think the stitch count was up around 2000+. As I recall I did it on US 1s and used multiple long (50 inch or more) circular needles. Actually, used them like dpn. Kinzel's patterns are so well charted that I had no problem and I'm sure you wouldn't either.
> 
> So you are going to be making wedding shawls for his nieces "hope" chests. Actually, that might be a lot of fun, even if a big commitment.
> I haven't explored ColorMart, but I understand they have lace weight fibers on the cone. And if I was taking on a big project like this and needed yarn, think I might give it a go. I can't remember where I either heard or read that they are great to deal with and will even send samples. Something to keep in mind anyway.


You are right about Colourmart being great to deal with, DeEtta. They sent me several samples when I made this.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/facing-lilies-stole


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Your work is always lovely, Caryn.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Oh my, more to drool over! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

DeEtta- love all the items in your photos, especially the hat. Part of what keeps me from trying something like the hat is I have no occasion to wear it. Very disappointing. Do you wear yours or display it some place to cheer yourself up now and then? Too bad my granddaughter lives so far away, playing dress up would sure be fun with something like that!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You are right about Colourmart being great to deal with, DeEtta. They sent me several samples when I made this.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/facing-lilies-stole


Linda -- don't think I've seen this wonderful stole before. Talk about gorgeous and time consuming, but oh so worth every stitch of effort. just wonderful!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta- love all the items in your photos, especially the hat. Part of what keeps me from trying something like the hat is I have no occasion to wear it. Very disappointing. Do you wear yours or display it some place to cheer yourself up now and then? Too bad my granddaughter lives so far away, playing dress up would sure be fun with something like that!


Mostly it gets pushed around on my sewing table because I have no place to properly store it. Unfortunately, I live in an only "cowboy hat" zone which also extends to baseball style caps. Ugh..


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Mostly it gets pushed around on my sewing table because I have no place to properly store it. Unfortunately, I live in an only "cowboy hat" zone which also extends to baseball style caps. Ugh..


Yes, I remember that from when my parents lived in Klamath Falls! I hope you soon find a great place to display your hat....where you can see it often every day! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Beautiful Caryn. I did a few of Dragonfly Lace's patterns. I learned a lot from her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- don't think I've seen this wonderful stole before. Talk about gorgeous and time consuming, but oh so worth every stitch of effort. just wonderful!!!


Thank you, DeEtta, I loved knitting it but couldn't face so many nupps, especially when knitting with 2 extremely fine strands of silk - so it was beaded instead.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Mostly it gets pushed around on my sewing table because I have no place to properly store it. Unfortunately, I live in an only "cowboy hat" zone which also extends to baseball style caps. Ugh..


Maybe you need to start a new trend, DeEtta; it is a beautiful hat.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, DeEtta, I loved knitting it but couldn't face so many nupps, especially when knitting with 2 extremely fine strands of silk - so it was beaded instead.


Good call. I haven't had much success with nupps either particularly with double strands. I'm sure that would have brought things to an absolute halt and I actually like the beads better anyway. Just a lovely piece.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Very pretty, Caryn. I started Kestrel and Gull before I left for Hawaii. Nice to see the final look.


----------



## DebME (Mar 10, 2018)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


These are so beautiful! Love the Icy Shore Scarf. I would love to attempt that, but don't think my skills are quite good enough as of yet. Oh, and as my Finnish mummu would say with a laugh, "How's your napa?":sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


That is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful, but the hat is exquisite. I could use that here in Hawaii.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is beautiful, Julie.


It was an interesting knit, I had to draft it out, because the pattern went only to XL , and I need 3XL in my experience Ganseys require confidence with arithmetic!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


Such beautiful work Julie. I love this Gansey!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work again DeEtta. A sad memory for that shawl, but nice that it made a friend happy. 
Love that hat! It looks like the ones that are worn for the Kentucky Derby


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are right about Colourmart being great to deal with, DeEtta. They sent me several samples when I made this.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/facing-lilies-stole


Wow, what a labor of love! Very beautiful shawl Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your work is always lovely, Caryn.


Thank you for your kind words Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh my, more to drool over! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Joyce.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Caryn. I did a few of Dragonfly Lace's patterns. I learned a lot from her.


Thanks Melanie. I guess that is really when I learned to do nupps. I had forgotten that. And I learned to read patterns then also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty, Caryn. I started Kestrel and Gull before I left for Hawaii. Nice to see the final look.


Thanks Barbara. It was an interesting knit. I really had to concentrate because it had patterning on both the right side and wrong side!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DebME said:


> These are so beautiful! Love the Icy Shore Scarf. I would love to attempt that, but don't think my skills are quite good enough as of yet. Oh, and as my Finnish mummu would say with a laugh, "How's your napa?":sm02:


Thank you DebMe. You should give Icy Shores a try. You can always ask questions here if you run into trouble. 
Not sure what napa means, but I'm assuming it has to do with my ravatar name, Sisu which is Finnish for "never give up".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Mmmmm! Warm, soft and light and there is something about how it takes on colour - never looks harsh.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I know what you mean. We started turning our raised beds thinking to plant cool weather crops, but it is really cold and windy today and we even had a bit of snow. The mountains do look pretty though.


Beautiful pics, Caryn


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Oh, that sunset! Just glorious.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev I don't know how you do it -- being a professional cleaning person. Between the caustic cleaners, water and rough textures, my hands are a bit rough too. My hats off to you and all the people who are really good housekeepers -- my Mother was one of them. And although I can do it, I'm really good at finding other things to do instead until it can't be ignored any longer. Well, the chickens have come home to roost!!!!
> 
> I'll drop in when possible over the next few days. Best to everyone.


I try not to use chemicals. I use vinegar and water, I use a mixture of vodka, water and a bit of soap, I use a mixture of vinegar, lemon juice and dish soap. My chemicals are toliet bowl cleaner and Soft Scrub. Occasionally I use The Works Tub and Shower, if I have a problem tub.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What is this 'cleaning bug' y'all speak of? It it contagious? Does knitting help keep one from getting it? :-D


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Knitting and photography. :sm08: :sm08:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


DeEtta, your work is stunning. I love the table cloth and bedspread. Amazing stuff.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


Ah, more lovelies. Thanks so for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


Gorgeous, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Great work, Caryn

p20


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, DeEtta- I think I was having a crisis of confidence!
> 
> I just found this- re our mutual love of Jamieson's yarns.


Oh my, what a lovely bouquet of yarn! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely, and oh my, the hat! Wow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Pretty and practical, JanetLee. Nice work.


Thank you, Linda. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are right about Colourmart being great to deal with, DeEtta. They sent me several samples when I made this.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/facing-lilies-stole


Linda, that is lovely! And it took you less than two months! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was an interesting knit, I had to draft it out, because the pattern went only to XL , and I need 3XL in my experience Ganseys require confidence with arithmetic!


Yes they do! And definitely several swatches!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, JanetLee


Thank you, Bev. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I try not to use chemicals. I use vinegar and water, I use a mixture of vodka, water and a bit of soap, I use a mixture of vinegar, lemon juice and dish soap. My chemicals are toliet bowl cleaner and Soft Scrub. Occasionally I use The Works Tub and Shower, if I have a problem tub.


Is the vodka for you????? I was thinking that was a wonderful cleaning aid until I read "soap" -- not sure I want to imbibe now. Although Vodka might have really helped. I was working at getting years of kitchen grime dealt with. Grime plus flour -- a really bad combination. But the oak cabinets are clean and the faces are nice and shiny and as of a bit ago, I even have countertops. In the process, a clean stove and a wonderfully clean frig. Now for a really thorough job on the floor and I'm going to retire from kitchen cleaning for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, what a lovely bouquet of yarn! :sm24:


It is gorgeous, isn't it? Wish I could have a palette like that- I have been able to order from them in the past- but I was working back in the day- and had disposable income!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes they do! And definitely several swatches!


 :sm24: I am a bit lazy- cut back on the number of swatches- not worried if the fit is generous. The one that will demand careful swatching and drafting is the Fair Isle WaterLily jacket from Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Knitting that I have as very high on the bucket list once I can get back to knitting for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Is the vodka for you????? I was thinking that was a wonderful cleaning aid until I read "soap" -- not sure I want to imbibe now. Although Vodka might have really helped. I was working at getting years of kitchen grime dealt with. Grime plus flour -- a really bad combination. But the oak cabinets are clean and the faces are nice and shiny and as of a bit ago, I even have countertops. In the process, a clean stove and a wonderfully clean frig. Now for a really thorough job on the floor and I'm going to retire from kitchen cleaning for a bit.


With good reason! Hoping the countertops go in easily, and that you don't have too onerous a time catering for the workmen's needs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been MIA again- not at all sure I have answered everyone- will be another busy week. Plus a task I am doing for the Tea Party, which demands quite a lot of my computer time.
Just thought I would mention, Norma has been having a very rough run medically, she could do with some positive thoughts from us all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, that is lovely! And it took you less than two months! :sm24:


And in that time I worked on nothing else. :sm06:

Thanks JanetLee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Is the vodka for you????? I was thinking that was a wonderful cleaning aid until I read "soap" -- not sure I want to imbibe now. Although Vodka might have really helped. I was working at getting years of kitchen grime dealt with. Grime plus flour -- a really bad combination. But the oak cabinets are clean and the faces are nice and shiny and as of a bit ago, I even have countertops. In the process, a clean stove and a wonderfully clean frig. Now for a really thorough job on the floor and I'm going to retire from kitchen cleaning for a bit.


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been MIA again- not at all sure I have answered everyone- will be another busy week. Plus a task I am doing for the Tea Party, which demands quite a lot of my computer time.
> Just thought I would mention, Norma has been having a very rough run medically, she could do with some positive thoughts from us all.


Thanks for letting us know, Julie, I've sent her a pm.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Norma -- Just read Julie's post and hear that you are having a tough time. Oh so wish we were a bit closer, but I'd love to lend a hand. Actually, I have an ulterior motive -- I'd also love to get to know you and take a closer look at your knitting. I'm always amazed at your lovely work and it bothers me when someone I "know" isn't feeling well. At least I could share some of the food I prepared for the workman. As it turned out I only needed to feed them one mean rather than the two I prepared, just in case. Just wish there was something we could do other than let you know that you and yours are in our thoughts. Wishing you the best, painfree time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Is the vodka for you????? I was thinking that was a wonderful cleaning aid until I read "soap" -- not sure I want to imbibe now. Although Vodka might have really helped. I was working at getting years of kitchen grime dealt with. Grime plus flour -- a really bad combination. But the oak cabinets are clean and the faces are nice and shiny and as of a bit ago, I even have countertops. In the process, a clean stove and a wonderfully clean frig. Now for a really thorough job on the floor and I'm going to retire from kitchen cleaning for a bit.


Ah shucks, and here I was wondering if you would hire out! :sm08: :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am a bit lazy- cut back on the number of swatches- not worried if the fit is generous. The one that will demand careful swatching and drafting is the Fair Isle WaterLily jacket from Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Knitting that I have as very high on the bucket list once I can get back to knitting for myself.


Is that the one you showed pictures of?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


Wonderful, dear. Love that color and design.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


More lovely work, DeEtta! The hat is my favorite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You are right about Colourmart being great to deal with, DeEtta. They sent me several samples when I made this.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/facing-lilies-stole


Gorgeous, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was an interesting knit, I had to draft it out, because the pattern went only to XL , and I need 3XL in my experience Ganseys require confidence with arithmetic!


Your math skills are wonderful, Julie. I could try, but not sure of the end result.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Is the vodka for you????? I was thinking that was a wonderful cleaning aid until I read "soap" -- not sure I want to imbibe now. Although Vodka might have really helped. I was working at getting years of kitchen grime dealt with. Grime plus flour -- a really bad combination. But the oak cabinets are clean and the faces are nice and shiny and as of a bit ago, I even have countertops. In the process, a clean stove and a wonderfully clean frig. Now for a really thorough job on the floor and I'm going to retire from kitchen cleaning for a bit.




No, it's actually a recipe to clean and shine granite I found on the internet. We always joke about it being absorbed through my hands and making for a happy cleaner. I use 2-3 drops of Castile soap in it.

p23


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:

#1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.

#2 -- Another type of mohair this time a pale beige made into a long wide stole - Old Shale Design.

#3 -- yet another mohair. This one I actually purchased and is very fine, lace weight. The design here was done on the diagonal rather like an elongated corner-to-corner dishcloth. Original design.

I guess one could say that 2013 was the year of mohair, at least as it pertained to lace. 2014 was a very difficult year personally, but it was the year I decided to chart Gloria Penning's pattern book called Suncatchers. I think some of you may have worked one or more of these graphs back in those days. Once I finished the whole project, I sent a bound copy to Mrs. Penning and she was most complimentary.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


I am in awe! Amazing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Is that the one you showed pictures of?


Quite some time back now- yes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful, dear. Love that color and design.


It is a great one to wear, and often gains praise from knitters when I am out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Your math skills are wonderful, Julie. I could try, but not sure of the end result.


Very kind of you to say so Bev! It is where the swatch comes into it's own!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


I am totally in awe of your work, DeEtta!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Linda.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


Such a gorgeous body of work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I have a thing about mohair also. Knits up beautifully.

I seem to remember your sun catchers. So many different lovely shapes.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the reasons I like applying my engineering skills towards sock knitting. It takes a bit of math to correctly get the count for heel/toe ratios. I have now perfected the #s and don't create a huge pencil chart. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Your year of mohair is lovely, DeEtta. I commend you for using it, I really dislike knitting with mohair. Too sticky and itchy for me. The halo it makes is really pretty, though. 

So, so sorry you are still in such pain, Norma. Sending very gentle hugs your way. 

We drove to the tip of the island yesterday to a little town called Hawi, pronounced Havi. Had lunch at the Bamboo Restaurant and my lunch was delicious, vegetables and macadamia nuts in a coconut milk sauce with sticky rice. Yum! We stopped at several beaches on the drive back (not to swim but to watch the waves) a little over an hour’s drive, and saw a beautiful school of yellow fish by a pier. I found some very cute leggings at a store in Hawi that are black with a beautiful tropical design on one leg with a hummingbird in emerald green. Then, we found a ukulele on sale at a store with a case that we bought for our granddaughter’s birthday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been MIA again- not at all sure I have answered everyone- will be another busy week. Plus a task I am doing for the Tea Party, which demands quite a lot of my computer time.
> Just thought I would mention, Norma has been having a very rough run medically, she could do with some positive thoughts from us all.


Julie thank you for relaying this news about Norma. Please let her know that I am so sorry to hear she is having a rough time and I do send healing thoughts and virtual hugs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great work, Caryn
> 
> p20


Thank you Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No, it's actually a recipe to clean and shine granite I found on the internet. We always joke about it being absorbed through my hands and making for a happy cleaner. I use 2-3 drops of Castile soap in it.
> 
> p23


I had read about it as a cleaner for getting hard water stains out of the toilet, but it didn't work. 
Interesting about the use of it for granite- does it actually work?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


Beautiful mohair designs! And I just love those sun catchers. I enjoy looking at the two I made from when you did the knit along with us. Each one of yours is stunning and it is so amazing that you charted them all!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your year of mohair is lovely, DeEtta. I commend you for using it, I really dislike knitting with mohair. Too sticky and itchy for me. The halo it makes is really pretty, though.
> 
> So, so sorry you are still in such pain, Norma. Sending very gentle hugs your way.
> 
> We drove to the tip of the island yesterday to a little town called Hawi, pronounced Havi. Had lunch at the Bamboo Restaurant and my lunch was delicious, vegetables and macadamia nuts in a coconut milk sauce with sticky rice. Yum! We stopped at several beaches on the drive back (not to swim but to watch the waves) a little over an hour's drive, and saw a beautiful school of yellow fish by a pier. I found some very cute leggings at a store in Hawi that are black with a beautiful tropical design on one leg with a hummingbird in emerald green. Then, we found a ukulele on sale at a store with a case that we bought for our granddaughter's birthday.


Sounds like a perfect day! I just heard a song called White Sandy Beach of Hawaii by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole and it reminded me of you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful body of work, DeEtta. I love them all. I remember when you did the Suncatcher charts. Amazing work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been MIA again- not at all sure I have answered everyone- will be another busy week. Plus a task I am doing for the Tea Party, which demands quite a lot of my computer time.
> Just thought I would mention, Norma has been having a very rough run medically, she could do with some positive thoughts from us all.


Have a great week, Julie. Stop in when you can. Thanks for the update on Norma. I will be praying for her.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One of the reasons I like applying my engineering skills towards sock knitting. It takes a bit of math to correctly get the count for heel/toe ratios. I have now perfected the #s and don't create a huge pencil chart. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: Good for you, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I had read about it as a cleaner for getting hard water stains out of the toilet, but it didn't work.
> Interesting about the use of it for granite- does it actually work?


Yes, it does Caryn. 1 3/4 C water, 1/4 C vodka and 2-3 drops of Castile or dish soap. It does not take off hard water stains though. Does pretty good on the windows though-unless you get too much soap in. I actually use it as an all purpose cleaner.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Norma, so sorry to hear you are not doing well. Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way. gentle {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie thank you for relaying this news about Norma. Please let her know that I am so sorry to hear she is having a rough time and I do send healing thoughts and virtual hugs.


Thank you Caryn- next time I speak with her I will mention this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just opened a topic in 'Other Crafts' - the work I have completed this morning in my weaving class. It makes such a difference when you have learned something as a child!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529724-1.html


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed. 

But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.

#1 -- Here is that yarn again. The pinky mohair from Finland that came to me from the estate. I can't remember whose pattern this followed, but it does have a nice symmetry, doesn't it.

#2 -- Large knitted doily made using Knit Picks Size 10 cotton. Several of my friends saw this and ask one -- this one I still have currently sitting on my living room coffee table.

#3 -- Two more repeats of the same doily done in a different color of the Knit Picks yarn. I made the first one as a gift only to discover it had 2 dropped stitches. So did a second which was given away as a birthday gift. The first one was repaired and another friend snatched it so quickly that it actually left my house faster than the gift.

#4 -- Some more of the yarn from the estate. A nice tangarine - a fluffy acrylic (polyamid, I think) that became a matched slouchy hat and scarf. Sold these at an open air market, only to discover that it was the grand daughter of one of my mother's care givers who purchased it. So the grandmother had watched the progress of creation as I was knitting in my Mom's room.

#5 - An original design from the ~1996 that someone ask me to knit for them. Made in 100% alpaca DK weight. A soft, warm scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


You really are a superb knitter, DeEtta. Thank you for sharing more of your work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


They are all gorgeous especially the 2 doilies, the colours are beautiful


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


Melanie -- that is one very fine blanket. Gorgeous as a matter of fact. Love the color and the size looks large enough to use for a good line time. This is worth the endless hour on the edging. The edging looks as if planned in the original design. Excellent. Wow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


By the way: how did you like working with this yarn. I've seen it in online, but haven't worked with it. Sometimes they have very good sales and I've been tempted, but.......


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a perfect day! I just heard a song called White Sandy Beach of Hawaii by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole and it reminded me of you


????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


I love the swirl design in the doilies, DeEtta. However, they are all lovely.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


What a masterpiece, Melanie! I bet you are happy to have it behind you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


This makes a very fine blanket, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


More wonderful work, DeEtta. I love the story of the tangarine hat and scarf. Your doilies are amazing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


Gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


Sending tons of love, hugs and prayers, Norma. Hopefully, the visit to the doctor tomorrow will help.

Thanks, Julie, for keeping us informed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sending tons of love, hugs and prayers, Norma. Hopefully, the visit to the doctor tomorrow will help.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, for keeping us informed.


 :sm24: The least I can do.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: The least I can do.


Julie -- when next you speak to Norma, please convey our best wishes and hugs. She is such a special person and this has been going on for way too long. This is one case where it is very difficult to be a long distance friend. We are so helpless to make her life a little easier other than to assure her we wish for her a quick recovery and a painfree existence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- when next you speak to Norma, please convey our best wishes and hugs. She is such a special person and this has been going on for way too long. This is one case where it is very difficult to be a long distance friend. We are so helpless to make her life a little easier other than to assure her we wish for her a quick recovery and a painfree existence.


 :sm24: You hit it in a nutshell, DeEtta- distance is no enabler. I don't want to go into detail, but there are various compounding problems beyond the shoulder.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


Congratulations!!! Lovely blanket :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it does Caryn. 1 3/4 C water, 1/4 C vodka and 2-3 drops of Castile or dish soap. It does not take off hard water stains though. Does pretty good on the windows though-unless you get too much soap in. I actually use it as an all purpose cleaner.


Thanks Bev. I made a note of it and will give it a try.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just opened a topic in 'Other Crafts' - the work I have completed this morning in my weaving class. It makes such a difference when you have learned something as a child!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529724-1.html


This is looking superb Julie. You are making good progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is looking superb Julie. You are making good progress.


Thank you, Caryn, I am enjoying working the Taniko border, not quite sure yet how I will finish it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


Hoping that all went smoothly with your cookie and soda bread order and that you were able to connect your water! 
Thank you for sharing more of your knitting masterpieces! Those doilies are gorgeous and I really like the bottom alpaca scarf design too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


Yay Melanie! Nice accomplishment. It turned out lovely and the border looks perfect on it. Bet it will be used a lot!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

At risk for 30th page...trying to keep up. :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


Oh no. Sending more love and healing energy. I hope it isn't the new medication that is making things worse! I sure wish the doctor will figure out a way to bring some relief.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


Sending her mine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev. I made a note of it and will give it a try.


You are welcome.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just opened a topic in 'Other Crafts' - the work I have completed this morning in my weaving class. It makes such a difference when you have learned something as a child!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529724-1.html


Julie, looking good! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


The doily pattern is one I have looked at doing. So lovely. The scarf in the fifth picture is gorgeous! Every thing is lovely, but that scarf really grabs my eye.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


How beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


Please pass along to Norma my best wishes and prayers. Sorry she is feeling to poorly and hope the doctors are able to help her.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


They are all lovely!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


I never get tired of seeing your gorgeous work. Old Shale is a favourite 
:sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- Took yesterday off and did a bit of resting so didn't accomplish much. Today will be a different matter. For some reason I agreed to do a special order for a long-term customer (can you imagine at a time when the kitchen is in a state!!!) of two loaves of Jameson's Irish Soda Bread and 4 dozen shamrock decorated sugar cookies. When I went to town yesterday I supposedly got the remaining part needed to connect the water in the kitchen. That will have to be the first chore of the day, quickly followed by sufficient cleaning and minimal rearranging to get this order ready to deliver first thing tomorrow morning. So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> But before getting started for the day, let me grab my photo list and see what appears in 2015.
> 
> ...


It's all beautiful
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


I think my whole house might fit in your kitchen/dining room!!!!!!!
Looks fantastic, although it must be annoying the mixer won't fit where you used to have it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


Your kitchen looks gorgeous, DeEtta. I understand completely about having to retrain yourself after a major refurbishment but that won't take long. Your work tops look very like mine incidentally and will be so easy to clean.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> By the way: how did you like working with this yarn. I've seen it in online, but haven't worked with it. Sometimes they have very good sales and I've been tempted, but.......


The CotLin has a nice hand, it is a reasonably smooth cotton. But it has a surprising amount of lint, lol. There were pink dust bunnies on my kitchen counter. It is finer then dishcloth cotton, more like a sport weight. I would use it again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Norma a few minutes before the hour. She will see the doctor tomorrow. But things are not good- the problem is more than just the shoulder, not that that is helping. Life is very proscribed- she has watched everything on the telly, and read the Lace Party but has no energy to respond, no energy to knit or for the crochet she is working on. Lots of loving positive thoughts needed.


So sorry to hear Norma is continuing to have issues with the shoulder and related problems. Adding my own good thoughts in her direction. <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you DeEtta (Belle), Barbara (Babalou), Julie (Lurker), Bev (eshlemania), Mary Diaz, Caryn (sisu), JanetLee (run4fittness), and Vickie for the kind words about the blanket. It is dry now so I will pack it up and ship it off.

Love the new kitchen DeEtta. When we did ours the fridge stood in the middle of the kitchen for most of the time, getting pushed a foot or two around when necessary, lol. We finally did unplug it and move it into the laundry room for the tile and cabinet install though. I understand about the faucet placement, next time for us too.

I have ordered yarn for the next baby blanket: KnitPicks Comfy sport weight in a light lilac color. I plan to make MMario's Driving Miss Dahlia. It is a circular shawl written for lace weight but I figure the sport weight with smaller needles (than used for lace) will make a suitable blanket. I will skip the loopy bind off for something less snag-able. 
The new baby's name is Dahlia. Otherwise I am knitting along with the Year Of scarves and the Heads Will Roll MKAL scarf (from 2016, lol). I am working on resisting the castonitis bug. I seem to have missed the cleaning bug that went around these parts recently, lol. 

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


Love your kitchen! And your countertops are "nice"! Isn't that always the way? Hindsight, it's sad it's not foresight...


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Belle 1, I love the pass through to the dining room. such a clever idea. Looking forward to seeing in with frig and all.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think my whole house might fit in your kitchen/dining room!!!!!!!
> Looks fantastic, although it must be annoying the mixer won't fit where you used to have it.


Julie -- you are probably correct. I had no intention of getting so much house, but when it rather "fell" into my lap, there was no hesitation and of course, I've managed to fill it. Because I've had so much space, I was able to open and run the bakery as well as store all my yarn and host our monthly teas. All good news, I think.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your kitchen looks gorgeous, DeEtta. I understand completely about having to retrain yourself after a major refurbishment but that won't take long. Your work tops look very like mine incidentally and will be so easy to clean.


Linda -- Out of curiousity, can you tell me what you clean the countertops with. I know there are lots of prepared cleaning solutions, but since I plan on using the surfaces for some food preparation like rolling out dough, kneading, etc I'm hesitate to use chemicals. Got any suggestions? I really like the contrast with the cool black/white/grey and the warm oak wood.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The CotLin has a nice hand, it is a reasonably smooth cotton. But it has a surprising amount of lint, lol. There were pink dust bunnies on my kitchen counter. It is finer then dishcloth cotton, more like a sport weight. I would use it again.


Thanks Melanie for the review. Maybe next time I'm tempted, I won't be able to resist. If that is the case, I'm blaming it all on you....... (snicker, snicker).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you DeEtta (Belle), Barbara (Babalou), Julie (Lurker), Bev (eshlemania), Mary Diaz, Caryn (sisu), JanetLee (run4fittness), and Vickie for the kind words about the blanket. It is dry now so I will pack it up and ship it off.
> 
> Love the new kitchen DeEtta. When we did ours the fridge stood in the middle of the kitchen for most of the time, getting pushed a foot or two around when necessary, lol. We finally did unplug it and move it into the laundry room for the tile and cabinet install though. I understand about the faucet placement, next time for us too.
> 
> ...


I need to do a bit of maintenance on my frig so I left it at the other end of the kitchen until after I get it fixed. Once it is tucked into the "hole" it is a pill to get out again. What a hoot trying to bake was yesterday -- the frig at the opposite end of the long kitchen area, the mixer across the room from all the utensils like spatulas, etc., trying to figure out which countertop to use for rolling and cutting cookies or for kneading soda bread. So much to learn and so many new decisions and habits to make and build. Chaos, that's it, I must be surviving in chaos.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

PatofWi said:


> Belle 1, I love the pass through to the dining room. such a clever idea. Looking forward to seeing in with frig and all.


I'd love to take credit for the pass through, but the house came that way. There is a very large double (back to back) cabinet: one side facing the kitchen and the other facing the formal dining room. On the dining room side the upper portion is the equivalent to a dish hutch with discrete areas for different sets of glassware, dishes, etc. The lower portion is closed in so I use it for "hidden" stuff. On the kitchen side, I use the entire storage areas for storage of food stuffs and dry goods like pasta, beans, gallon jars of lots of ingredients, etc. It is very useful and the operation of my kitchen absolutely depends on it. Where the new cabinet with drawers is, I had an oven installed there before. Before the oven was put in the area was an open knee space rather like a desk area and the pass through was about 8 inches lower. It was a good place for a second oven when I was baking, but the large capacity drawers are really valuable to me now for storage of heavy pots/pans and glass ware like baking dishes, glass mixing bowls, etc.

Thanks for your kind comments. Guess I got carried away; oh well, you can tell it's like the most wonderful holiday right now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- Out of curiousity, can you tell me what you clean the countertops with. I know there are lots of prepared cleaning solutions, but since I plan on using the surfaces for some food preparation like rolling out dough, kneading, etc I'm hesitate to use chemicals. Got any suggestions? I really like the contrast with the cool black/white/grey and the warm oak wood.


I usually just use hot water and washing up liquid. Wash and then dry with a clean, dry cloth. They have kept their shine well (9 years old now) and have only a couple of faint scratch marks.. I don't like using strong chemicals either.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


DeEtta, it looks fabulous! I have one of those right handed controls also. And with me being a leftie, it is difficult! But I do use my left hand on it mostly. Just had to adapt to it.

Bummer about your mixer not fitting where it was. Takes a while to get used to new places.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you DeEtta (Belle), Barbara (Babalou), Julie (Lurker), Bev (eshlemania), Mary Diaz, Caryn (sisu), JanetLee (run4fittness), and Vickie for the kind words about the blanket. It is dry now so I will pack it up and ship it off.
> 
> Love the new kitchen DeEtta. When we did ours the fridge stood in the middle of the kitchen for most of the time, getting pushed a foot or two around when necessary, lol. We finally did unplug it and move it into the laundry room for the tile and cabinet install though. I understand about the faucet placement, next time for us too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the giggles about cleaning! Dh seems to expect it from me now.

I really like the MMario's Driving Miss Dahlia. It has been on my list for a while now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


It is all looking wonderful! Funny how we don't think of these little things until it actually comes time to having to use them. I'm sure your habits will adjust to all the new changes before you know it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you DeEtta (Belle), Barbara (Babalou), Julie (Lurker), Bev (eshlemania), Mary Diaz, Caryn (sisu), JanetLee (run4fittness), and Vickie for the kind words about the blanket. It is dry now so I will pack it up and ship it off.
> 
> Love the new kitchen DeEtta. When we did ours the fridge stood in the middle of the kitchen for most of the time, getting pushed a foot or two around when necessary, lol. We finally did unplug it and move it into the laundry room for the tile and cabinet install though. I understand about the faucet placement, next time for us too.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful design you have chosen, and what a pretty baby name.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


It looks great, DeEtta, and I really like the pass through to the dining room. Too bad about the mixer. It's the things you never think about that cause problems. But it sounds like you have adjusted. Being a leftie causes me t9 adjust all the time. I rarely think about it until I try to pour the water in the coffee pot in the condo. Can't do it left handed. You just be very happy with your "new"kitchen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Norma, Julie. Please let her know she has a lot of LP friends hoping for relief for her. She has really been through it for the last year and it has to be making her very weary. So sad.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Still trying to get everything back into order; so wanted to take a break. Here are a couple more pictures. Chronologically, we have worked out way up to 2016 -- so let me apologize for duplicating previously posted stuff. But you can take a quick peek and perhaps remember some of the good things happening then.

#1 -- This shawl was made in the same wool that I used for The Cameron. It is a blue merino. I've had made this shawl once before, a good ten years earlier, and wanted to do it again because I fondly remembered the swirl pattern. It was the making of this shawl that led directly to the change in design and creation of the tablecloth currently on my kitchen table (see a couple of pictures below).

#2 - Whimple. Once again the pinky mohair appears. This time as a whimple. This is another pattern which I had done roughly ten years +- way back before cowl's became the "thing" to do. This piece is worked in the round with a lot of shaping to expand from a tight fit around the top to a fluted base which easily sits on the shoulders. This ended up going to a cancer patient who as heading for a cold city to extended experimental chemo treatment -- the good news is that she is in full remission.

#3 - Cotton tablecloth. Notice that the center swirl pattern is the same as #1 above. I designed a different edging to fit the table and create the drop. This was done with Knit Picks Size 10 crochet thread. I love working with this yarn and use it as often as I get the chance. I wish that I had made the swirl portion of the cloth slightly bigger. I've noticed that the tablecloth will shrink up after several months of sitting on the table. I need to wash and block it again. think I may add some starch this time to see if it will hold its extended shape a little better.

#4 -- Cotton Lace Curtain. This lace curtain was made using size 20 crochet thread. It took me almost exactly 12 months to design and complete. The curtain was exhibited at the Oregon State Fair 2016 and took Grand Champion of Textiles. It hangs in my front room.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Still trying to get everything back into order; so wanted to take a break. Here are a couple more pictures. Chronologically, we have worked out way up to 2016 -- so let me apologize for duplicating previously posted stuff. But you can take a quick peak and perhaps remember some of the good things happening then.
> 
> #1 -- This shawl was made in the same wool that I used for The Cameron. It is a blue merino. I've had made this shawl once before, a good ten years earlier, and wanted to do it again because I fondly remembered the swirl pattern. It was the making of this shawl that led directly to the change in design and creation of the tablecloth currently on my kitchen table (see a couple of pictures below).
> 
> ...


WOW!! Someday...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> WOW!! Someday...


Wow, but I know I'll never be that good!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Please pass along to Norma my best wishes and prayers. Sorry she is feeling to poorly and hope the doctors are able to help her.


Adding thoughts and prayers to all those already sent.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

brain56 said:


> Adding thoughts and prayers to all those already sent.


From me as well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Still trying to get everything back into order; so wanted to take a break. Here are a couple more pictures. Chronologically, we have worked out way up to 2016 -- so let me apologize for duplicating previously posted stuff. But you can take a quick peek and perhaps remember some of the good things happening then.
> 
> #1 -- This shawl was made in the same wool that I used for The Cameron. It is a blue merino. I've had made this shawl once before, a good ten years earlier, and wanted to do it again because I fondly remembered the swirl pattern. It was the making of this shawl that led directly to the change in design and creation of the tablecloth currently on my kitchen table (see a couple of pictures below).
> 
> ...


It is lovely to see these again, DeEtta. Beautiful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Still trying to get everything back into order; so wanted to take a break. Here are a couple more pictures. Chronologically, we have worked out way up to 2016 -- so let me apologize for duplicating previously posted stuff. But you can take a quick peek and perhaps remember some of the good things happening then.
> 
> #1 -- This shawl was made in the same wool that I used for The Cameron. It is a blue merino. I've had made this shawl once before, a good ten years earlier, and wanted to do it again because I fondly remembered the swirl pattern. It was the making of this shawl that led directly to the change in design and creation of the tablecloth currently on my kitchen table (see a couple of pictures below).
> 
> ...


Stunning work!

Love the Bargello chair seats! :sm24:

Those swirl/vortex patterns are gorgeous. They look so fancy, but seem to be fairly easy to accomplish. I like the lace design you put around the outside. Really compliments the swirls.

What size needles do you use when knitting with crochet thread? I have thought about knitting with some, but not sure what size to use. Go larger like with wool and lace, maybe.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Stunning work!
> 
> Love the Bargello chair seats! :sm24:
> 
> ...


Thanks JanetLee. As for needle size, it depends on the size of the thread. With #10 which is what I did the green tablecloth on I used a size #2 and with the curtain which was done with crochet thread size 20, I used a #1. For both of these projects I did a fair amount of swatching to pick the size that I preferred -- all just based on what I liked most. I think you can get by going up in needle size more readily with wool than cotton probably because cotton just doesn't have the same elasticity. Don't know if there is any science to recommend the correct answer; so personal preference wins the day. I'm trying to remember ever doing anything on size 10 on anything larger than 2s. I know when I did the cotton lace borders (size 70 thread), I used 0s -- man, oh, man did that take a long time to do yards of it, but all in a good cause. I guess I should also add, that I'm a pretty loose knitter -- so I usually go down 1 size from whatever a pattern/yarn recommends.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, but I know I'll never be that good!


You know Julie, there is no competition here -- only a joy of sharing our efforts with one another. With people who can look at it and know what it involves. Each of us has our strengths and we are the richer and wiser because we can share with one another. KP has been a great asset for me. And it is a wonderful experience to meet people from around the world (literally) and form friendships based on mutual respect and concern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You know Julie, there is no competition here -- only a joy of sharing our efforts with one another. With people who can look at it and know what it involves. Each of us has our strengths and we are the richer and wiser because we can share with one another. KP has been a great asset for me. And it is a wonderful experience to meet people from around the world (literally) and form friendships based on mutual respect and concern.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: True!

Thinking of around the world the photo I took at lunch with Shakila pictures her elderly Afghan friend who visited as well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You know Julie, there is no competition here -- only a joy of sharing our efforts with one another. With people who can look at it and know what it involves. Each of us has our strengths and we are the richer and wiser because we can share with one another. KP has been a great asset for me. And it is a wonderful experience to meet people from around the world (literally) and form friendships based on mutual respect and concern.


Very well said, DeEtta. I can remember the first time I posted something on line, I sat and cried over the positive comments and "likes". Having been a pretty solitary knitter all my life, I was overwhelmed that other knitters, people who understood the process and the work and skills involved appreciated my work. For the same reason I love looking at others' work - it is not always something I want to do - but I can still be inspired by their skill. There is as much pleasure in looking at a beautifully constructed sweater as in a delicate lace item.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: True!
> 
> Thinking of around the world the photo I took at lunch with Shakila pictures her elderly Afghan friend who visited as well.


Looks like a feast, Julie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:

#1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.

#2 - This is the largest of the burial blankets. Each blanket was constructed differently to achieve various sizes. All constructed using Shetland Shawl techniques.

#3 - In June and July of 2016 we did two sessions on Shetland Shawl construction and design. This Merino blanket my version of the class project and is full sized. The Lace Party sessions can be found here: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407900-1.html and 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412006-1.html

#4 - The 2016 holiday season found me doing a variety of scarves for friends. This one was made with KnitPicks Hawthorne merino wool. It has a variegated effect . I didn't include the other scarves because they are typically, similar to this one with a variety of yarns and lace patterns. Some are fringed, others not.

#5 - 2017 began with this rendition of The Elizabeth Shawl by Dee O'Keeffe. And YES, there is that pinky mohair, again. Think I'll ever finish using it up??????

For the last year, I've been concentrating more of less on using up of my stash of Caron Simply Soft yarn. This in itself has been an advanture and at the moment the very LAST bit of the yarn is being consumed in the FINAL blanket. This is the one I started in linen stitch a couple of weeks ago. After 3 false starts, I finally threw in the towel last Sunday, ripped it out and decided I just wanted it to be done; so I started a crocheted granny ripple. And even then, it took two starts to get the correct width. So right now, it measures ~40" wide and about 8 inches deep. Heading for about 45" in depth or until I run out of yarn -- whichever one comes first. Once finished, I can dispose of the final bits of yarn, and return to my knitting and finishing up the Cobweb lace stole.

Thank you for accompanying me on this look-back of lace objects. There have been some very successful ventures into design, some creation of useful household goods, some completion of luxury goods, and a lot of challenges throughout period. Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:
> 
> #1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.
> 
> ...


They are all quite exquisite! But I have to say as a retired pediatric nurse the burial sets have touched my heart the most. I don't think you will ever really know how much this means to the families...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They are all quite exquisite! But I have to say as a retired pediatric nurse the burial sets have touched my heart the most. I don't think you will ever really know how much this means to the families...


This came about when I went in to make my own end of life arrangements. The man who operates the business and is well known in the community has already taken care of my Mom's last husband and stands ready to deal with Mom when the time comes. In any case, I digress. When I was talking to him about my issues, he started talking about a recent loss and how extremely difficult it was for the family to find clothing for their premature child. I could not even conjure up how difficult it would be to have lost the life of your child and then be asked to travel literally a 100 or more miles on the hope of finding some doll-style clothing in which to say goodbye to your loved one. So, inspired by several posts that I can seen here on KP, I talked to him again and proposed creating an inventory he could have on hand for these type of situations. He helped me understand the special needs and between us we defined what he would like to offer parents. We hope these will easy someone's grief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks like a feast, Julie.


Shakila always prepares a beautiful meal!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What size needles do you use when knitting with crochet thread? I have thought about knitting with some, but not sure what size to use. Go larger like with wool and lace, maybe.


It would be interesting to see what needle sizes are used with cotton crochet thread by different people! When I was working on the lace bookmark project, I used size 10 cotton crochet thread with size 0 U.S/2mm needles. Because the bookmarks were so small, I used 2 double pointed needles instead of the longer single point needles. Some of the patterns recommended 2.5mm needles, but I kept the same size needles to make it easier to carry around with me. When I have crochet lace pieces, I have used a small steel hook, but then again you can create open areas a number of ways with the chain stitches. The bookmarks depended upon decreases and yarn overs to create open areas, and the areas of stockinette/garter needed to be pretty firm to keep the open areas in place. Cotton threads and yarns have a tendency to stretch out when the item is used, and shrink up when washed, (except for the tablecloth by DeEtta!) so I wouldn't want the knit yarn overs to have too much freedom to roam!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. As for needle size, it depends on the size of the thread. With #10 which is what I did the green tablecloth on I used a size #2 and with the curtain which was done with crochet thread size 20, I used a #1. For both of these projects I did a fair amount of swatching to pick the size that I preferred -- all just based on what I liked most. I think you can get by going up in needle size more readily with wool than cotton probably because cotton just doesn't have the same elasticity. Don't know if there is any science to recommend the correct answer; so personal preference wins the day. I'm trying to remember ever doing anything on size 10 on anything larger than 2s. I know when I did the cotton lace borders (size 70 thread), I used 0s -- man, oh, man did that take a long time to do yards of it, but all in a good cause. I guess I should also add, that I'm a pretty loose knitter -- so I usually go down 1 size from whatever a pattern/yarn recommends.


I've never heard of any scientific method of choosing needles/hooks for cotton thread either. I agree that it's personal preference. Cotton thread can look much too loose (stitches as big as yarn overs for example) when worked with too large needles/hooks....something my mother would have considered very poor workmanship. If stitches are too large, it's just too hard to keep the piece from seriously distorting, wet or dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:
> 
> #1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful work, DeEtta! 
I keep getting side tracked from knitting just now. I had three mornings out this week on various tasks- but I do have my new reading glasses now, and we had an interesting trip up to the Puhoi Cheese Factory. Yesterday one of the members of the Quaker Meeting volunteered that he had time to check out my lap top, to see if it genuinely was in overload, or at least close to capacity, as I feared. Turns out only a quarter of my harddrive memory is in use- so it's been a problem with the RAM memory. That has saved me $120 or so getting the local geek to look at things, and $1,000 at a minimum for a new machine! Thank goodness for kind friends!

Thinking of Friends, I spoke with Norma earlier- she is NOT well, and not getting much joy from the Health System- she is not going to be well enough to start us out for April.
So we are needing an enthusiastic person to help us out for that month- or you may be stuck with me again!

Any ideas, anybody!?

And BTW, this is just housekeeping, and not a reflection on DeEtta- who has been doing a fantastic job of entertaining us with all her glorious projects!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This came about when I went in to make my own end of life arrangements. The man who operates the business and is well known in the community has already taken care of my Mom's last husband and stands ready to deal with Mom when the time comes. In any case, I digress. When I was talking to him about my issues, he started talking about a recent loss and how extremely difficult it was for the family to find clothing for their premature child. I could not even conjure up how difficult it would be to have lost the life of your child and then be asked to travel literally a 100 or more miles on the hope of finding some doll-style clothing in which to say goodbye to your loved one. So, inspired by several posts that I can seen here on KP, I talked to him again and proposed creating an inventory he could have on hand for these type of situations. He helped me understand the special needs and between us we defined what he would like to offer parents. We hope these will easy someone's grief.


DeEtta- I don't live in a small, isolated area by any stretch, but no matter where a person lives, there are no commercial suppliers of preemie bereavement clothing and other items. Doll clothes are rarely available, and now days are not a size that would fit a preemie. I've been making these items through Newborns in Need for several years now, the smallest gowns to fit an 8 oz. baby. My local NIN chapter takes sets of bereavement items to the local hospitals to give to parents or moms who need them. Unfortunately, in my area, there is a high rate of abandonment, so it is sometimes the hospital staff that prepares the tiny baby to be sent off for cremation. The sets usually include a gown or other piece of clothing, a hat, and a blanket. If memory envelopes and booties are available, they are included. It's not only the parents or moms who need some special emotional support offered by these items, they go a long way to help hospital staff deal with a sad situation also. Especially if the mother has left the hospital without the baby taken care of, and the hospital staff is left with the final arrangements. It's a sad, sad situation that can be made much more bearable by the thoughtfulness of needleworkers. The items in your photos are absolutely gorgeous! The pieces I make are much simpler in design, especially the blankets. The smallest blankets I knit are about 16" square. The different sized gowns I make are sewn with French Heirloom techniques. Thank you so much for taking the time to create something so beautiful for someone hurting. You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am at a loss where to start .I have read through and was stunned I was so far behind .
Barbara ,so pleased you are having a good tim and crossing gifts off your list too.
Julie ,you do make great Ganseys .
Bev ,I imagined you frothing at the mouth with your vodka cleaning agent .
Melanie ,beautiful work and you skilfully made a border.
Joyce ,I am sure the garments you make ,simple or not ,are gratefully received .
Sorry if I missed anyone .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,I didn’t miss you out but thought it needed a special post .All the knitting you have shown is absolutely gorgeous .All this amongst entertaining ,making sweets ,visiting your mom and all the other things involved in every day living .I remember when you met the undertaker and despcided to make those pretty garments .Many people will have been comforted by your thoughtfulness .
Your kitchen is certainly looking very smart .How unfortunate the mixer has to be re-located .I moved my sharp knives three weeks ago and am still going to their old place when I need one .Hope you soon get used to the new arrangements .
As for your tap ,I have one which has a rubber,extendable hose inside ,very useful .
Hope all went well with the meeting .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta- I don't live in a small, isolated area by any stretch, but no matter where a person lives, there are no commercial suppliers of preemie bereavement clothing and other items. Doll clothes are rarely available, and now days are not a size that would fit a preemie. I've been making these items through Newborns in Need for several years now, the smallest gowns to fit an 8 oz. baby. My local NIN chapter takes sets of bereavement items to the local hospitals to give to parents or moms who need them. Unfortunately, in my area, there is a high rate of abandonment, so it is sometimes the hospital staff that prepares the tiny baby to be sent off for cremation. The sets usually include a gown or other piece of clothing, a hat, and a blanket. If memory envelopes and booties are available, they are included. It's not only the parents or moms who need some special emotional support offered by these items, they go a long way to help hospital staff deal with a sad situation also. Especially if the mother has left the hospital without the baby taken care of, and the hospital staff is left with the final arrangements. It's a sad, sad situation that can be made much more bearable by the thoughtfulness of needleworkers. The items in your photos are absolutely gorgeous! The pieces I make are much simpler in design, especially the blankets. The smallest blankets I knit are about 16" square. The different sized gowns I make are sewn with French Heirloom techniques. Thank you so much for taking the time to create something so beautiful for someone hurting. You are an inspiration to me!


Joyce, thank you for sharing your local practices. What is NIN? Our hospital doesn't seem to want to deal with these kinds of issues -- but that leads us to a series of other complaints I have with that institution which is also responsible for my Mother. I think in many respects my issues all stem from lack of choices which leads the single provider to be high-handed, non-responsive, and in some cases, uncaring. They have forgotten what business they are in -- it isn't making money it is providing a service!!! Enough of a rant -- shame on me.

In any case, I'm a believer that small acts of kindness enrich people's lives -- both the giver and the receiver. Who knows when we will be on the receiving end, but certainly, it is a good thing to share what talents and resources we have whenever possible.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta- I don't live in a small, isolated area by any stretch, but no matter where a person lives, there are no commercial suppliers of preemie bereavement clothing and other items. Doll clothes are rarely available, and now days are not a size that would fit a preemie. I've been making these items through Newborns in Need for several years now, the smallest gowns to fit an 8 oz. baby. My local NIN chapter takes sets of bereavement items to the local hospitals to give to parents or moms who need them. Unfortunately, in my area, there is a high rate of abandonment, so it is sometimes the hospital staff that prepares the tiny baby to be sent off for cremation. The sets usually include a gown or other piece of clothing, a hat, and a blanket. If memory envelopes and booties are available, they are included. It's not only the parents or moms who need some special emotional support offered by these items, they go a long way to help hospital staff deal with a sad situation also. Especially if the mother has left the hospital without the baby taken care of, and the hospital staff is left with the final arrangements. It's a sad, sad situation that can be made much more bearable by the thoughtfulness of needleworkers. The items in your photos are absolutely gorgeous! The pieces I make are much simpler in design, especially the blankets. The smallest blankets I knit are about 16" square. The different sized gowns I make are sewn with French Heirloom techniques. Thank you so much for taking the time to create something so beautiful for someone hurting. You are an inspiration to me!


Joyce, what you do is very very important. The nursing staff left to deal with this situation can take to heart that someone does care. That's how special what you do is.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, thank you for sharing your local practices. What is NIN? Our hospital doesn't seem to want to deal with these kinds of issues -- but that leads us to a series of other complaints I have with that institution which is also responsible for my Mother. I think in many respects my issues all stem from lack of choices which leads the single provider to be high-handed, non-responsive, and in some cases, uncaring. They have forgotten what business they are in -- it isn't making money it is providing a service!!! Enough of a rant -- shame on me.
> 
> In any case, I'm a believer that small acts of kindness enrich people's lives -- both the giver and the receiver. Who knows when we will be on the receiving end, but certainly, it is a good thing to share what talents and resources we have whenever possible.


While. "Health care" is a business, in Canada we see it as a right. Is it equitable? No! But but we try. When our hospital got a new CEO sometime ago ( and long gone) he upset staff no end with his pronouncement that "this is not a family run business." Our pediatric hospital opened in 1973, the push coming from concerned moms, families and "coffee klatches" and the community. It was funded in part by the community. We actually have staff who have been employed there since Day 1!
We were a "family" and treated the patients and their families as part of our family. While this has changed with 
technology and staff changeover, it is still at it's heart our guiding principle. More hospitals need to find their heart, not just the bottom line... Good for you for speaking up and caring!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (Belle1) - as always I love to see your work. It is inspiring.

Both DeEtta and Joyce - bless both of you for knitting preemie items. That work is such a kindness.

Julie (Lurker) - nice to have a meal with friends. Thanks for the updates on Norma. 


I have completed another chart on the Heads Will Roll MKAL but have discovered a disaster about twelve rows back. Seems I had a dropped stitch that took a couple of weeks to make its appearance. Sigh. I do check my work for such issues and 'things that don't look right' but this particular dropped stitch was sneaky and hid itself from all the tugging and checking. I now have a humongous hole including dropped beads. Repairs will involve YO's, SSK's, K2tog's, K3tog's, and a couple of regular knit stitches. There is not any plain SS in this shawl, which I could have easily fixed. Now I have to up my repair skills or else tink three weeks worth of work. Another sigh. Other than that life is good. I am getting experience on my motorcycle and we have a helicopter gathering at the end of the month so I'll get to go flying soon. I am so looking forward to building hangar and house so I can fly whenever I want to. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, thank you for sharing your local practices. What is NIN? Our hospital doesn't seem to want to deal with these kinds of issues -- but that leads us to a series of other complaints I have with that institution which is also responsible for my Mother. I think in many respects my issues all stem from lack of choices which leads the single provider to be high-handed, non-responsive, and in some cases, uncaring. They have forgotten what business they are in -- it isn't making money it is providing a service!!! Enough of a rant -- shame on me.
> 
> In any case, I'm a believer that small acts of kindness enrich people's lives -- both the giver and the receiver. Who knows when we will be on the receiving end, but certainly, it is a good thing to share what talents and resources we have whenever possible.


NIN is an abbreviated form of Newborns In Need. We have a lot of complaints about local hospitals too, for the same reasons you have said here. Hospitals here can be frustratingly picky about who they help and who they ignore in the infant/pediatric departments. There are some individuals and groups here that work through funeral homes as you do. My concern about funeral homes would be to make sure the little items I've donated are given to those in need, not sold to them. I live in a large enough city that once I handed over the items, I wouldn't be able to check on the funeral home's practices later to make sure they were honoring my request.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:
> 
> #1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.
> 
> ...


Such a pleasure to admire your work - and to gain inspiration from it too.

Incidentally, if you have more of the mohair and like Dee O'Keefe's patterns I can recommend Edwina. I made it in brown mohair which has a gold glitter thread running through it. It made a lovely large shawl - very much enjoyed by the tall daughter of a close friend.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, what you do is very very important. The nursing staff left to deal with this situation can take to heart that someone does care. That's how special what you do is.


I can't even imagine the nurses having to prepare a deceased baby after the mother has left. How awful. At lease a simple gown is much better than a paper bag, which is what I heard about in the mid 1980's.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle1) - as always I love to see your work. It is inspiring.
> 
> Both DeEtta and Joyce - bless both of you for knitting preemie items. That work is such a kindness.
> 
> ...


Dropped stitches- every knitter's worst nightmare!!! You may need to take a break to save your nerves. So, let me see....you want to build a house, and instead of a car garage, you will have a helicopter hanger? What a hoot! People will be coming from miles around to get a look! Way to go. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle1) - as always I love to see your work. It is inspiring.
> 
> Both DeEtta and Joyce - bless both of you for knitting preemie items. That work is such a kindness.
> 
> ...


I think I saw a video by Rosemary Hill showing how she repairs lace, Melanie. It my be on the index of her Ravelry group.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Dropped stitches- every knitter's worst nightmare!!! You may need to take a break to save your nerves. So, let me see....you want to build a house, and instead of a car garage, you will have a helicopter hanger? What a hoot! People will be coming from miles around to get a look! Way to go. :sm02:


Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think I saw a video by Rosemary Hill showing how she repairs lace, Melanie. It my be on the index of her Ravelry group.


I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


That is fantastic! All your "hobbies/loves" in 1 place in a community of like minded people :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


Your craft room is going to be spectacular - feeling rather green here.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> While. "Health care" is a business, in Canada we see it as a right. Is it equitable? No! But but we try. When our hospital got a new CEO sometime ago ( and long gone) he upset staff no end with his pronouncement that "this is not a family run business." Our pediatric hospital opened in 1973, the push coming from concerned moms, families and "coffee klatches" and the community. It was funded in part by the community. We actually have staff who have been employed there since Day 1!
> We were a "family" and treated the patients and their families as part of our family. While this has changed with
> technology and staff changeover, it is still at it's heart our guiding principle. More hospitals need to find their heart, not just the bottom line... Good for you for speaking up and caring!


Vicki -- what you describe is very similar to what we are dealing with. I've just deleted a long diatribe when I realized that I was venting my frustrations here in a forum that would be and is inappropriate. I suspect both of situations are not uncommon, but in my opinion at least, unacceptable. Life and death issues are human and should be treated with compassion, and diligence. Of course, services need to be paid for, but that doesn't negate the need to provide those services in a manner which enhances and enriches the community.

Throughout my life, I've found that knitting lets me channel my emotions into something positive, all the while making something that represents what might be useful, technically component, and hopefully lovely. Knitting has been my life-long psychiatric answer to my version of modern day disenfranchisement.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle1) - as always I love to see your work. It is inspiring.
> 
> Both DeEtta and Joyce - bless both of you for knitting preemie items. That work is such a kindness.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Melanie. Ouch!!!! It is so challenging to repair a whole like that. I know I'd give it a try and then end up tinking it all anyway. Anymore, I just recognize my limitation and just start ripping. But, boy oh boy, it will hurt. I ache for you. But I also know that you'll get it going again. And in the meantime a nice ride and flight may be just the answer to putting things back into perspective. Cheers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> NIN is an abbreviated form of Newborns In Need. We have a lot of complaints about local hospitals too, for the same reasons you have said here. Hospitals here can be frustratingly picky about who they help and who they ignore in the infant/pediatric departments. There are some individuals and groups here that work through funeral homes as you do. My concern about funeral homes would be to make sure the little items I've donated are given to those in need, not sold to them. I live in a large enough city that once I handed over the items, I wouldn't be able to check on the funeral home's practices later to make sure they were honoring my request.


So true -- But one of the benefits of a small town, is that funeral homes "earn" their reputations. The only surviving one we have rarely charges for any of the services associated with dispositions of prematurely born children as well as very young children. The funeral director is a fine man who treats individuals with extraordinary dignity and kindness.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Such a pleasure to admire your work - and to gain inspiration from it too.
> 
> Incidentally, if you have more of the mohair and like Dee O'Keefe's patterns I can recommend Edwina. I made it in brown mohair which has a gold glitter thread running through it. It made a lovely large shawl - very much enjoyed by the tall daughter of a close friend.


I bought several of Dee's patterns a couple of years ago when she was having a sale. I think Edwina may be among those I purchased. I'll have to take a look. My original purchase was motivated by wanting to see her style of pattern writing, but I also like your balanced designs and have now used several of her patterns.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


Yummy!!! Get those footings for the foundation done soon.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Your knitting skills are beyond words!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. As for needle size, it depends on the size of the thread. With #10 which is what I did the green tablecloth on I used a size #2 and with the curtain which was done with crochet thread size 20, I used a #1. For both of these projects I did a fair amount of swatching to pick the size that I preferred -- all just based on what I liked most. I think you can get by going up in needle size more readily with wool than cotton probably because cotton just doesn't have the same elasticity. Don't know if there is any science to recommend the correct answer; so personal preference wins the day. I'm trying to remember ever doing anything on size 10 on anything larger than 2s. I know when I did the cotton lace borders (size 70 thread), I used 0s -- man, oh, man did that take a long time to do yards of it, but all in a good cause. I guess I should also add, that I'm a pretty loose knitter -- so I usually go down 1 size from whatever a pattern/yarn recommends.


Thanks for the information! I am a loose knitter also. I go down 1 or 2 sizes depending on the yarn weight.

I was figuring size 1 or 2 for the size 10 crochet cotton. It doesn't give like wool does, so a knitter does need just a bit of give on lace stitches.

I am currently working on a pullover/Guernsey for DH. Using 3 ply yarn on size 2 (US) needles! Takes me about 12 or 14 minutes to go around the 268 stitches in pattern. Just a simple texture pattern. Takes all day to get just 3 inches done! But, it is what he wanted, so I really don't mind. Especially since I am able to read while knitting it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You know Julie, there is no competition here -- only a joy of sharing our efforts with one another. With people who can look at it and know what it involves. Each of us has our strengths and we are the richer and wiser because we can share with one another. KP has been a great asset for me. And it is a wonderful experience to meet people from around the world (literally) and form friendships based on mutual respect and concern.


Well said! I have also learned a lot from this forum. :sm24: Still so much more to learn! :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: True!
> 
> Thinking of around the world the photo I took at lunch with Shakila pictures her elderly Afghan friend who visited as well.


Looks delicious to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looks delicious to me!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:
> 
> #1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.
> 
> ...


These are exquisite! I now need to do more research on those Shetland Lace Designs.

Sorry to know there is a need for the preemie/burial garments, but it is wonderful that you are doing this. There are many parents out there benefiting from this.

Even if it is more of the pink, it looks lovely on the Elizabeth Shawl. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Well said! I have also learned a lot from this forum. :sm24: Still so much more to learn! :sm06:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


Aren't you the lucky one! Do you have the blueprints for the house/airplane/helicopter house? When does the building start?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.

The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.

The yarn is _Baby Bee Lambkins Baby Boucle_ in the color of Sugarplum. Yes, I know, green buttons on pale lavender, but, looks all right to me and DH isn't here to say _no_! :sm26:

Took a few hours yesterday and then finished it this morning. I have already typed up the pattern, printed it and will pull out a different yarn to test it with.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


How cute! Reminds me of my Mom. She knit, crocheted, did needle work and sewed. One Christmas she sewed nighties and pyjamas for each of my dolls complete with tiny buttons and lace trimming...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> How cute! Reminds me of my Mom. She knit, crocheted, did needle work and sewed. One Christmas she sewed nighties and pyjamas for each of my dolls complete with tiny buttons and lace trimming...


Thanks, Vickie. I was thinking this would be a good pattern to embroider some flowers on to "fancy" it up some. Should be easy enough to do. Something to think about.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Your sweater is adorable. Can you direct me to the pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Your sweater is adorable. Can you direct me to the pattern. Thanks so much.


I just typed it up today, one of mine. It will need to be tested a few time to make sure there are no mistakes. Of which there are always some. :sm12:

Glad you like it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, your work is outstanding and I really appreciate that you are sharing it and we get to admire your talents. 

Julie, that lunch looks and sounds yummy. 

Joyce and DeEtta, what a wonderful and compassionate thing you are doing in making those special burial clothes for those in need at such a sad time. 

Melanie, sorry to hear about your dropped stitches. Hope you can find a way to fix it without having to tink all the way back! I would have no idea how to fix any stitch other than knit, pearl, or yarn over, but would sure like to learn someday. 

I just received the new pattern for this month of the year of Shetland Lace scarf, so that is my next project to get going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, your work is outstanding and I really appreciate that you are sharing it and we get to admire your talents.
> 
> Julie, that lunch looks and sounds yummy.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Very sweet little pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Very cute.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Itch..... Isn't it amazing how our brains work. Of course, we all know the light bulb analogy, but sometimes it is more like lining up cherries on a slot machine. In any case, it certainly works here. Well done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very sweet little pattern.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very cute.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful Itch..... Isn't it amazing how our brains work. Of course, we all know the light bulb analogy, but sometimes it is more like lining up cherries on a slot machine. In any case, it certainly works here. Well done.


Thank you, DeEtta. This is not what I thought I was going to make! But, this is what the yarn wanted to be. Yes, I listen to yarn. And yes, the light bulb analogy and lining up the cherries is very accurate.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Aren't you the lucky one! Do you have the blueprints for the house/airplane/helicopter house? When does the building start?


Hangar plans are done and the hangar contractor is ready (admittedly this is the easy part, lol). As for the house plans, we are close to finishing up the floor plans to send off to an architect and then must go shopping for a builder. We are a ways out. But DH is getting frustrated with the traffic where we currently live so...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Very cute! And I won't tell your DH, lol.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hangar plans are done and the hangar contractor is ready (admittedly this is the easy part, lol). As for the house plans, we are close to finishing up the floor plans to send off to an architect and then must go shopping for a builder. We are a ways out. But DH is getting frustrated with the traffic where we currently live so...


Could you live in a 5th wheel while your house is being built?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute! And I won't tell your DH, lol.


Thanks! He knows I really need help at times when it comes to mixing/matching colors. .. :sm12:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> So true -- But one of the benefits of a small town, is that funeral homes "earn" their reputations. The only surviving one we have rarely charges for any of the services associated with dispositions of prematurely born children as well as very young children. The funeral director is a fine man who treats individuals with extraordinary dignity and kindness.


You are very blessed. The opposite of your statement is true where I live. What a shame.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hangar plans are done and the hangar contractor is ready (admittedly this is the easy part, lol). As for the house plans, we are close to finishing up the floor plans to send off to an architect and then must go shopping for a builder. We are a ways out. But DH is getting frustrated with the traffic where we currently live so...


These projects always take a lot of time. I, for one, don't really understand why, but it seems to be a truism. Now that I think on it, it has been 6 months since I decided to do up the kitchen. Where did the time go??? And it still isn't 100% done. There are a few finishing touches -- aren't there always just a few more things????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Could you live in a 5th wheel while your house is being built?


Yes, but it is easier to just stay in our current house. We won't put it on the market until late in the building process. Too much stuff to store, lol!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Oh my, another gorgeous piece! I can see why you found this to be an interesting project. The different stitches would make for a very non-boring shawl to work on. Sometimes we need simple things just to keep the hands busy, other times we need one that we can't wait to see what happens next. Love the color too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh my, another gorgeous piece! I can see why you found this to be an interesting project. The different stitches would make for a very non-boring shawl to work on. Sometimes we need simple things just to keep the hands busy, other times we need one that we can't wait to see what happens next. Love the color too.


Thank you, Joyce. It is nice to have a shawl with a little more heft sometimes too. I love all the delicate beaded lovelies but this will make a good, practical everyday shawl - a little extra warmth over the shoulders.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> You know Julie, there is no competition here -- only a joy of sharing our efforts with one another. With people who can look at it and know what it involves. Each of us has our strengths and we are the richer and wiser because we can share with one another. KP has been a great asset for me. And it is a wonderful experience to meet people from around the world (literally) and form friendships based on mutual respect and concern.


Beautifully said, DeEtta. I couldn't agree with you more. And thank you for sharing more beautiful work. The premie items are heartbreakingly beautiful. Thanks to you and Joyce for your heartfelt contributions.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


That is just lovely, Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Drat on the dropped stitch, Melanie. Hope you can get it fixed without frogging. 

How nice you will have a craft room in your new house, when you can build it. Sounds like you are making progress. 

It was hot here yesterday. DH golfed and I turned on the air conditioners, holed up, and binge watched Frankie & Grace on Netflix while knitting. It is a show with Jane Fonda, Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen and Sam Waterson, very funny and poignant at times. I have the leg done on one sock and am ready to split for the foot. Maybe I won’t be so negative about socks after this, I have enjoyed it this time. Now, I’m bookmarking all kinds of them. Lol. They are easy projects to cart along for a trip and take very little yarn. I gave up my attempt to use two circular needles to make them, even though I only had one circular and was us8ng DPN’s for the second side. Now I’m using the DPN’s and managing them quite easily by keeping a stopper at the end of each to avoid dropping stitches. I did find a mistake high up in the leg and decided it wasn’t very noticeable and who is really going to see it. I don’t wear socks with short pants, how nerdy would that be? ????


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Oh Linda -- that is one beautiful piece. Very interesting pattern. Like the movement of the various sections. I'm sure when it is worn it will be intriguing on the shoulders. Very nice indeed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


It is a beautiful design beautifully knitted.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl. Love the pattern stitches in it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you, Vickie. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is just lovely, Linda.


Thank you, Barbara. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Drat on the dropped stitch, Melanie. Hope you can get it fixed without frogging.
> 
> How nice you will have a craft room in your new house, when you can build it. Sounds like you are making progress.
> 
> It was hot here yesterday. DH golfed and I turned on the air conditioners, holed up, and binge watched Frankie & Grace on Netflix while knitting. It is a show with Jane Fonda, Lily Tomlin, Martin Sheen and Sam Waterson, very funny and poignant at times. I have the leg done on one sock and am ready to split for the foot. Maybe I won't be so negative about socks after this, I have enjoyed it this time. Now, I'm bookmarking all kinds of them. Lol. They are easy projects to cart along for a trip and take very little yarn. I gave up my attempt to use two circular needles to make them, even though I only had one circular and was us8ng DPN's for the second side. Now I'm using the DPN's and managing them quite easily by keeping a stopper at the end of each to avoid dropping stitches. I did find a mistake high up in the leg and decided it wasn't very noticeable and who is really going to see it. I don't wear socks with short pants, how nerdy would that be? ????


That sounds like a nice relaxing afternoon. I love sock knitting - just finished the first one of Here Be Dragons.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Linda -- that is one beautiful piece. Very interesting pattern. Like the movement of the various sections. I'm sure when it is worn it will be intriguing on the shoulders. Very nice indeed.


Thanks, DeEtta. It sits nicely on the shoulders. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is a beautiful design beautifully knitted.


Thanks, Melanie. Some of the sections make me think of Elizabeth's patterns - cat paw prints. :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Gorgeous piece Linda. I love all the different stitches and the way they fit together. Bet it feels good to wear.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

That is gorgeous!! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Gorgeous piece Linda. I love all the different stitches and the way they fit together. Bet it feels good to wear.


Thank you, Caryn. It does sit nicely on the shoulders.


----------



## JCNewbie (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow, so many rows. Lovely shawl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Wow! That's beautiful


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what an exquisite shawl. It is so beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks! She is over on the couch asking what I am going to make for her next! Greedy girl!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, but it is easier to just stay in our current house. We won't put it on the market until late in the building process. Too much stuff to store, lol!


Understand that! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


What a stunning shawl! Is the pattern on Ravelry?

ETA: Found it! I did one of her KALs a few years back. She has beautiful patterns.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That sounds like a nice relaxing afternoon. I love sock knitting - just finished the first one of Here Be Dragons.


Another added to my Ravelry library!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

You are becoming a prolific designer ,Janet Lee .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,the problem ,here,with builders is they appear to start a job without having all the materials on site so have to keep running off for a piece of skirting here ,some plaster there and so on .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,the problem ,here,with builders is they appear to start a job without having all the materials on site so have to keep running off for a piece of skirting here ,some plaster there and so on .


I hope you are not paying by the hour, Ann!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

They usually quote per job ,Julie .
Did you say the shawl was done with Knit Picks ,Linda ? I have found their yarn to split too .The shawl is tempting me to do one but testing at the moment .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> They usually quote per job ,Julie .
> Did you say the shawl was done with Knit Picks ,Linda ? I have found their yarn to split too .The shawl is tempting me to do one but testing at the moment .


But obviously drag it out!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a stunning shawl! Is the pattern on Ravelry?
> 
> ETA: Found it! I did one of her KALs a few years back. She has beautiful patterns.


She does and thank you. I made a beaded jacket/cardigan by her and the pattern was beautifully written with lots of little details which gave a lovely finish. I ran into trouble after I finished with the shoulders stretching and dropping (my fault, not hers) and she volunteered several helpful suggestions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Another added to my Ravelry library!


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> They usually quote per job ,Julie .
> Did you say the shawl was done with Knit Picks ,Linda ? I have found their yarn to split too .The shawl is tempting me to do one but testing at the moment .


Not KNit Picks, Ann - Phildar Impact 3.5 - sport weight rather than the fingering asked for and 100% acrylic. It is worthy of a nicer yarn, I think but as you have said before not everyone wants the fuss of caring for the really nice yarns.It knitted up quickly - I'm testing too but have been waiting for the final part so I cast on this shawl and a pair of socks. Are you doing Elizabeth's new one?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

If I have missed thanking anyone for your kind comments, my apologies and thank you.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda,I am testing a Hap for Toni .Doing the pet blanket for Elizabeth and both Year of Shetland but one is completely done .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,the problem ,here,with builders is they appear to start a job without having all the materials on site so have to keep running off for a piece of skirting here ,some plaster there and so on .


Understand how that can be really time consuming and off-putting. We have so few options to get materials, that one regularly "over-buys" in order to have enough, because you can't run off to get more. Then you end up with a lot of odds-and-ends or returning materials after the project is all over. Most of us have ample food pantries and similarly, household/mechanic maintenance supplies. I've been going through a multi-year reduction, particularly in food stuffs, and indeed I am making some headway, but sometimes it just doesn't seem like it.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am close to a great number of suppliers ,DeEtta ,well for building materials ,not so many for knitting but compared with you that isn’t too bad either .Black Sheep Wools is a twenty minute drive then the local market has a stall but only has acrylics but they have their uses too.
I imagine you have a lovely storage area for your beautiful knits and crochets or do you gift most of them ?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am close to a great number of suppliers ,DeEtta ,well for building materials ,not so many for knitting but compared with you that isn't too bad either .Black Sheep Wools is a twenty minute drive then the local market has a stall but only has acrylics but they have their uses too.
> I imagine you have a lovely storage area for your beautiful knits and crochets or do you gift most of them ?


I end up disposing of most of what I make. Usually as gifts, but I do have a few plastic tubs of finished objects. I keep my yarn stash in plastic tubs also and right now it is in real need of reorganization. I've used up so much yarn in the last few years, that it is time to reorganize, consolidate and reduce the number of tubs. That will be a daunting task, but a useful one -- so I need to get on with it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,I am testing a Hap for Toni .Doing the pet blanket for Elizabeth and both Year of Shetland but one is completely done .


Goodness! You are busy - fun though.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! She is over on the couch asking what I am going to make for her next! Greedy girl!


Ah yes, but once you're on a roll, it's hard to stop! Easier to capture all those ideas in knitting than to write down notes. I'm horrible at sketching, so that's out.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,the problem ,here,with builders is they appear to start a job without having all the materials on site so have to keep running off for a piece of skirting here ,some plaster there and so on .


That happens here, too. Many builders only bring out materials for a certain "stage" of the project, so there is often a large break when one phase is done and the next one begins. Very frustrating....hope your nerves hold on!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,I am testing a Hap for Toni .Doing the pet blanket for Elizabeth and both Year of Shetland but one is completely done .


I'm getting dizzy trying to keep up with all the test knitting several of you are doing! :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> You are becoming a prolific designer ,Janet Lee .


Thanks, Ann. Just get that itch and need to scratch it! I have so many more patterns for the AGD I need to get on Ravelry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,the problem ,here,with builders is they appear to start a job without having all the materials on site so have to keep running off for a piece of skirting here ,some plaster there and so on .


This sometimes happens so they won't have "extra" material to dispose of later. Their comment, not mine. Yes, I have asked some contractors this very question.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This sometimes happens so they won't have "extra" material to dispose of later. Their comment, not mine. Yes, I have asked some contractors this very question.


And I have heard some contractors say that they don't want to take up the space on the site for all the materials at once. It also holds down theft (I hope that's not a problem where you are, but it is where I am).


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow, you have been busy! Love the pink mohair piece the best.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> And I have heard some contractors say that they don't want to take up the space on the site for all the materials at once. It also holds down theft (I hope that's not a problem where you are, but it is where I am).


It can be a problem. When Wendel was building the house next door, even though the garage was locked, the door was broken into and they stole a pump for the well, plus all the fittings, and a bunch of other stuff. After that he started sleeping on the property. Especially after they also stole the cameras he had put up to catch them!

And yes, space can be at a premium at times. Totally understandable.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

People steal things from building sites here too .
We have snow and cold winds .I have a few balls to add to my Ravelry page and a bit of winding to do so those are my objectives to-day and I will not be going outside .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> People steal things from building sites here too .
> We have snow and cold winds .I have a few balls to add to my Ravelry page and a bit of winding to do so those are my objectives to-day and I will not be going outside .


It happens here too- people take things almost as if they had a right to do it!

Hope this is the last of the snow.

Good to have something to do so you can stay warm!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> People steal things from building sites here too .
> We have snow and cold winds .I have a few balls to add to my Ravelry page and a bit of winding to do so those are my objectives to-day and I will not be going outside .


It is bitterly cold here too. I, too a going to burrow in and finish a pair of socks before doing the next stage on my sweater. Stay warm, Ann.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I think this deep freeze is widespread! I know I'm in Canada and it's supposed to be cold but at this moment it is -26 C with the windchill! And Spring is here on Tuesday, says she with still a lot of snow on the ground... I guess I'll hunker down, make a turkey with all the trimmings and knit. Anyone have a good recipe for Turkey Soup?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki ,I just throw a load of veg.into the pan with the turkey bones and meat then when cold take out all the bones .Previously ,I have had the same pan going for quite a number of weeks .This is quite safe if you boil the liquid up every day .You can add anything in as the days go by so you get different flavours .Saves throwing left overs out .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I think this deep freeze is widespread! I know I'm in Canada and it's supposed to be cold but at this moment it is -26 C with the windchill! And Spring is here on Tuesday, says she with still a lot of snow on the ground... I guess I'll hunker down, make a turkey with all the trimmings and knit. Anyone have a good recipe for Turkey Soup?


We have been having near-pleasant weather, meaning no ice and snow, for the past week. Last night we were supposed to have severe thunderstorms and heavy rain. Covered up my potted flowers so I wouldn't have to carry them all (8 pots) to the garage. Removed the covers a few minutes ago and just a few tiny drops of water on them. I heard a loud sound around 10 p.m. last night, but I couldn't tell if it was thunder or someone moving their trash bin!!! The next few days are going to be up and down, weather wise, but snow on Wednesday. I could hardly believe the forecast. Sure hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not usually on here, so this may be a repeat of someone's earlier post. It's a 43-page PDF - Virtual Conference about lace from 2006 written by Elizabeth Lovick: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf

I'm working my way through it and find it fascinating.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Jessica Jean. You are most welcome to join us at any time .I am sure your knowledge would be appreciated here .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I think this deep freeze is widespread! I know I'm in Canada and it's supposed to be cold but at this moment it is -26 C with the windchill! And Spring is here on Tuesday, says she with still a lot of snow on the ground... I guess I'll hunker down, make a turkey with all the trimmings and knit. Anyone have a good recipe for Turkey Soup?


My hubby makes a good stock with the carcass and then adds left over turkey, onions, finely chopped carrots, potatoes and whatever other veg he fancies, and pearl barley, herbs to make a really tasty broth. WE rarely have turkey so he usually makes it with chicken. It is not particularly quick to make unless you buy the stock.
With the windchill we have -12 C - very cold for here. I don't want to even think about -26 C stay warm, Vickie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,I just throw a load of veg.into the pan with the turkey bones and meat then when cold take out all the bones .Previously ,I have had the same pan going for quite a number of weeks .This is quite safe if you boil the liquid up every day .You can add anything in as the days go by so you get different flavours .Saves throwing left overs out .


That sounds good too. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm not usually on here, so this may be a repeat of someone's earlier post. It's a 43-page PDF - Virtual Conference about lace from 2006 written by Elizabeth Lovick: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> 
> I'm working my way through it and find it fascinating.


I've seen this before and it is really interesting. I had forgotten all about it so thanks for the reminder, Jessica-Jean. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm not usually on here, so this may be a repeat of someone's earlier post. It's a 43-page PDF - Virtual Conference about lace from 2006 written by Elizabeth Lovick: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> 
> Its an excellent reference. Have it already, but it is a great resource and can't be mentioned too often. Thanks Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> My hubby makes a good stock with the carcass and then adds left over turkey, onions, finely chopped carrots, potatoes and whatever other veg he fancies, and pearl barley, herbs to make a really tasty broth. WE rarely have turkey so he usually makes it with chicken. It is not particularly quick to make unless you buy the stock.
> With the windchill we have -12 C - very cold for here. I don't want to even think about -26 C stay warm, Vickie.


Thank you! I'm just so done with this winter. We were out on Friday to a Sugarbush 90 minutes from home to purchase their award winning Maple syrup. We've been going for at least 10 years and really enjoy this man's syrup. It was cold but there was an alterior reason to go. There was a yarn shop I hadn't been to about a 1/2 hour from the Sugarbush along the way. So it was a win win, Maple syrup and yarn :sm10: :sm10: :sm24:


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Love lace knitting. Have made several shawls. Would love to join your group ????


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello spete ,we hope you will join us .The “leader “ changes so keep your eyes open for a link to a new thread .I will try to remember to send you a message if it happens but my memory is not the most reliable !


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki,pleased about your trip and purchases


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki,pleased about your trip and purchases


Me too :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you. Tell me how to post pics too, been knitting about five years, so fun and relaxing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spete73000 said:


> Thank you. Tell me how to post pics too, been knitting about five years, so fun and relaxing!


How to Post a Picture on Knitting Paradise: http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

spete73000 said:


> Love lace knitting. Have made several shawls. Would love to join your group ????


You are most welcome. Those of us who drop in and follow this thread share a love for lace, but through the years we've come to get somewhat acquainted so tend to share what is happening in our lives, other types of knitting, the weather and anything else that pop's up. This is a remarkably supportive group -- we enjoy diversity and willing support each other in our individual endeavors. And we ALWAYS welcome anyone who wants to drop in. So please join in (we particularly love looking at photos of work, travels, family and animals).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm not usually on here, so this may be a repeat of someone's earlier post. It's a 43-page PDF - Virtual Conference about lace from 2006 written by Elizabeth Lovick: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> 
> I'm working my way through it and find it fascinating.


Very interesting! Thanks Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


Very lucky baby to receive these lovely items, Julie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


Julie, they are all beautiful! Lucky baby :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


such lovely things, Julie. Lots of knitting in those pieces -- all beautiful. Does this finish up your commissioned baby things?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovey baby things (layette?) Julie (Lurker2). 

Thanks for the link Jessica Jean. Always something to learn. 


My yarn for the next baby blanket has arrived. The color is nice but I forgot that I had ordered fingering and not sport. No worries, the prior blanket for this mom (Ashton done in a square) was the same fingering - Knit Picks Comfy. I have not cast on yet as I want to catch up on Toni's Year Of Shetland scarf. I had a bad knitting weekend, lots and lots of tinking and there is still one mistake in the border that I am not going back to fix. I'll just fake it when blocking, lol. Since no one sees my scarves no one will know, lol. But I did have a good weekend on the motorcycle. I took two trips out and about. Hopefully by the time the Oshkosh trip comes this summer I will be comfortable enough to use DH's much larger motorcycle (mine is small - 250 cc). The whole reason for this motorcycling thing is so we have transportation when traveling with the coach and helo since we cannot take a car (motorcycle will fit inside the helo trailer). Several of the other travelers bring motorcycles or scooters.

Hope all have a great day, and a warmer one for those in northern latitudes,

Melanie


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Lovey baby things (layette?) Julie (Lurker2).
> 
> Thanks for the link Jessica Jean. Always something to learn.
> 
> ...


Melanie
Glad you had a pretty OK weekend other than the thinking back :sm16: 
But it's no warmer here this morning. The temperature this morning when I got up was -27 C with the windchill...
But maybe tomorrow it will be -1 C! Hope springs eternal :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very lucky baby to receive these lovely items, Julie.


Thank you Linda! I am working on some Mary Jane's and mitts in the new born size at the moment- they are so quick, and use up scraps of yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, they are all beautiful! Lucky baby :sm02:


Thank you, Vickie! I just hope the parents like the Great Grand Mother's choice! She is one determined lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> such lovely things, Julie. Lots of knitting in those pieces -- all beautiful. Does this finish up your commissioned baby things?


Sadly no! Iritana already has one year old outfits lined up, but once I have the parcel in the post on Wednesday I will work on the baby stuff for my friend, that I offered to do. That baby is due 7th May- so I need to get cracking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovey baby things (layette?) Julie (Lurker2).
> 
> Thanks for the link Jessica Jean. Always something to learn.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie!
I always think of a layette as including a shawl- but given the time constraints I refused on that. Small is not my favourite knitting- feet and under arms can be very fiddly. And I don't like sewing them up- I have converted the mitts pattern to circular!

Sounds a very wise decision to have the bikes, because of the long distances involved when transporting the Helo.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie
> Glad you had a pretty OK weekend other than the thinking back :sm16:
> But it's no warmer here this morning. The temperature this morning when I got up was -27 C with the windchill...
> But maybe tomorrow it will be -1 C! Hope springs eternal :sm16: :sm16:


Correction: "tinking back". Darn autocorrect!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Correction: "tinking back". Darn autocorrect!


Both are done...frequently! :sm15: :sm23:

If I were not doing another wedge-knit doily I couldn't tease you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


Lovely, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Correction: "tinking back". Darn autocorrect!


I had to smile when I saw this. Knew what you meant and thought nothing of it! Auto- correct did me in earlier today also when texting with DH. The things that get changed. :sm06: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely, Julie. :sm24:


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
I posted this on Main:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


I am truly saddened Julie. Norma was a beautiful person.

I posted in your announcement thread. Text is below.
>> My heart breaks. I have so many good memories of conversing with her here on KP and on Ravelry. She was always kind, always cheerful, always supportive. I know the past year has been difficult for her medically. Her knitting was beautiful, a reflection on her soul. I have missed her the past few months as typing with the shoulder pain kept her from visiting but do thank you Julie for keeping us appraised and passing along our well wishes. I am glad to have made her acquaintance, she enriched our world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am truly saddened Julie. Norma was a beautiful person.
> 
> I posted in your announcement thread. Text is below.
> >> My heart breaks. I have so many good memories of conversing with her here on KP and on Ravelry. She was always kind, always cheerful, always supportive. I know the past year has been difficult for her medically. Her knitting was beautiful, a reflection on her soul. I have missed her the past few months as typing with the shoulder pain kept her from visiting but do thank you Julie for keeping us appraised and passing along our well wishes. I am glad to have made her acquaintance, she enriched our world.


You speak true, Melanie- she was a beautiful soul, who had known much heartbreak, but showed immense courage in how she lived her life.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Julie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your good friend. I'm a bit lost for words but she was very special and she will be missed. Please share these comments with her husband and send him my/our sympathies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your good friend. I'm a bit lost for words but she was very special and she will be missed. Please share these comments with her husband and send him my/our sympathies


Thank you, Vickie- I will be forwarding people's responses to the family- not immediately, but I will later.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Thank you for letting us know. Such a loss for all of us. Norma's spirit was so vibrant and such an inspiration. I shall miss her and her wonderful work. Please pass along our sympathies to David. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you for letting us know. Such a loss for all of us. Norma's spirit was so vibrant and such an inspiration. I shall miss her and her wonderful work. Please pass along our sympathies to David. May she rest in peace.


Thank you, DeEtta! I really will miss her and especially her contribution here. But also it is good to know that she is pain free at last.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


I have no words that express my feelings that are any better or more sympathetic than what has already been said. Hugs from me to you and her family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have no words that express my feelings that are any better or more sympathetic than what has already been said. Hugs from me to you and her family.


Thank you, Joyce. I will be passing on what people have said to David and her children.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Julie, please pass on my condolences and prayers to Norma's family. She was such a special and gifted lady. She will be missed greatly, but I'm glad she is finally free of pain. 

Sending lots of hugs to you all, 
Toni 

(Melanie messaged me on Ravelry to let me know about Norma. )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Such sad news. I will miss her. So sorry for the loss of such a good friend. Please pass my condolences on to her husband and family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Such sad news. I will miss her. So sorry for the loss of such a good friend. Please pass my condolences on to her husband and family.


Thank you, JanetLee. I had sent an e-card to David, I just heard back that he and Sarah, her daughter had seen Norma at the Chapel and that she looks very peaceful. I will miss her so much. I used to ring sometimes more than once in a day, if we were following a particular line of thought on something or other. She will be much missed by the group she used to go on Retreat with.
I will organise a full report of what people have posted!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you for sharing our thoughts and sympathy with her family.
Hugs to you, as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Thank you for sharing our thoughts and sympathy with her family.
> Hugs to you, as well.


 :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Oh, goodness. This news has knocked me for six. Just no words at the moment. Thanks for this, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, goodness. This news has knocked me for six. Just no words at the moment. Thanks for this, Julie.


There are not a lot of words- just to give a thank you that I knew her before her medical problems got so bad as they did through this last year.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I know that Norma was an integral part of this group and she will be remembered fondly. To all of you, to Lurker2 and her family, my heartfelt sympathies. I hope there are many good memories to see you through this period of sadness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I know that Norma was an integral part of this group and she will be remembered fondly. To all of you, to Lurker2 and her family, my heartfelt sympathies. I hope there are many good memories to see you through this period of sadness.


Thank you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are not a lot of words- just to give a thank you that I knew her before her medical problems got so bad as they did through this last year.


My sympathy to her family and friends. It has been a privilege to know such a warm, talented woman. She will be so missed here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Thank you so much for letting us know that Norma passed away. You mentioned the other day that she had other medical issues but didn't feel comfortable sharing them. She and her beautiful spirit will be missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My sympathy to her family and friends. It has been a privilege to know such a warm, talented woman. She will be so missed here.


Thank you Linda. I am sure we will all miss her gentle spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know that Norma passed away. You mentioned the other day that she had other medical issues but didn't feel comfortable sharing them. She and her beautiful spirit will be missed.


Thanks Barbara- it is a pity I did not know her when I had the chance to visit Britain- but we quickly became good friends- My interest was always piqued by knowing we shared a heritage in North Wales.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Oh no, I am so very, very saddened by this heartbreaking news. I will miss her so much here. She really had such a wonderful spirit and seemed to be such a generous and giving person. Is there some way we can get an address to send a card to her family?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning -- well I survived the night and yesterday. Yes -- got the plumbing working and no leaking!!! And then tidied up the work areas in the kitchen and started to put stuff back on the counters only to discover that the new counter top is just high enough that my stand mixer won't sit under an upper cabinet like before. So had to rearrange stuff in the kitchen to accommodate that. Eventually, I got around to starting to bake the cookies and Irish Soda Bread, but not until later in the day and of course it was very awkward. New sinks, mixer in the wrong spot, frig still not back in its place yet, etc. Got it all done, but took parts of the night to finish it, so I'm dragging a bit today. But have to deliver at 10:00 this morning; so looks like I'll nap later. And you get a break from the lace photos since I'm on the run. On the other hand, I thought you might like to see a couple of quick photos I took yesterday before I started moving stuff back onto the counter tops. I must say, that the oak cabinets look nice and warm and I really like the look of the new faucet although if I had it to do over again, I'd have it installed "backward" with the water control on the left. Every time I approached the sink last night, I had something in my right hand and the left hand was reaching out to turn the water on/off. Too late for me to change it now, so I'll just have to retrain my movements. Sorry to go on and on, but this is a really big deal for me. And it will be such a joy to work in a kitchen that is clean and can be kept that way with a lot less effort. Back to lace tomorrow.


Oh, DeEtta, your new kitchen is amazing!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Still trying to get everything back into order; so wanted to take a break. Here are a couple more pictures. Chronologically, we have worked out way up to 2016 -- so let me apologize for duplicating previously posted stuff. But you can take a quick peek and perhaps remember some of the good things happening then.
> 
> #1 -- This shawl was made in the same wool that I used for The Cameron. It is a blue merino. I've had made this shawl once before, a good ten years earlier, and wanted to do it again because I fondly remembered the swirl pattern. It was the making of this shawl that led directly to the change in design and creation of the tablecloth currently on my kitchen table (see a couple of pictures below).
> 
> ...


More excellent work. I love the whimple. I remember that table cloth. It's still gorgeous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: True!
> 
> Thinking of around the world the photo I took at lunch with Shakila pictures her elderly Afghan friend who visited as well.


Oh, that looks so yummy, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I just woke up and it is probably, technically the middle of the night, but I can tell that there will be no going back to sleep now. My head is racing with thoughts and "to-do" lists. I'm not looking forward to today because there is another public meeting related to the facility in which my Mom resides. That probably explains the "buzzing" thoughts. So as frequently happens, I set those issues aside for awhile and do what I enjoy -- handwork, because then I have some control over results and I can choose to indulge my whims. Now, I've picked up my list of photos that I made the other day and see that we are now down to the end of the list. So to pick up chronologically in 2016 we have:
> 
> #1 - Here is a compilation photo of a premmie items which were given to our only local facility who handles end of life placements. Because of our remote area in the state, our medical facilities are not necessarily a good spot for grieving parents to address issues related to the death of premature babies. Frequently, the mothers are flown to other locals for more advanced medical treatment. But one way or the other, families usually work with our local mortuary. Again, because of our remoteness there are virtually no readily available resources to burial clothing options. So, I made up a variety of sizes of gowns, caps, booties, blankets and burial pockets and presented these to our local business along with the patterns, a supply of yarn and an initial inventory along with the promise that I'd replace inventory as it was used. The gowns, booties, and blankets have been made so that they can be personalized with colored ribbons. The yarn is undyed merino available through Knit Picks.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous work, DeEtta. Those little burial outfits touch the heart.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such beautiful work, DeEtta!
> I keep getting side tracked from knitting just now. I had three mornings out this week on various tasks- but I do have my new reading glasses now, and we had an interesting trip up to the Puhoi Cheese Factory. Yesterday one of the members of the Quaker Meeting volunteered that he had time to check out my lap top, to see if it genuinely was in overload, or at least close to capacity, as I feared. Turns out only a quarter of my harddrive memory is in use- so it's been a problem with the RAM memory. That has saved me $120 or so getting the local geek to look at things, and $1,000 at a minimum for a new machine! Thank goodness for kind friends!
> 
> Thinking of Friends, I spoke with Norma earlier- she is NOT well, and not getting much joy from the Health System- she is not going to be well enough to start us out for April.
> ...


So glad you had some help on your computer. Will you purchase more ram. Or just be thankful you know what the problem is and work with it where it is at.

I will be pretty spotty between now and the wedding in May. I am also doing school pics for our church homeschool group in April-50 students. It will take me-I hope-two Fri mornings, but editing and sending the pics out by email. I am doing this for free, because I NEED the experience. I found an excellent book on posing which I will be studying intently the next two weeks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am at a loss where to start .I have read through and was stunned I was so far behind .
> Barbara ,so pleased you are having a good tim and crossing gifts off your list too.
> Julie ,you do make great Ganseys .
> Bev ,I imagined you frothing at the mouth with your vodka cleaning agent .
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a big giant beautiful hangar with lots of airplane and helicopter space. DH and I bought property at a private air park so all our future neighbors have hangars. But we will have a car garage too, lol. Bonus with the house plans - one of the upstairs bedrooms will be my craft room, and this particular room is the one with the balcony and big windows. happy dance :sm02:


Wow, this sounds amazing, Melanie. Much to do ahead with a wonderous outcome.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, my brain was itching so bad yesterday I had to put down hubby's project and whip this little jacket out.
> 
> The yarn is from Joyce, thank you! It worked great for this.
> 
> ...


Cute, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Wow, that is gorgeous, Linda!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> It can be a problem. When Wendel was building the house next door, even though the garage was locked, the door was broken into and they stole a pump for the well, plus all the fittings, and a bunch of other stuff. After that he started sleeping on the property. Especially after they also stole the cameras he had put up to catch them!
> 
> And yes, space can be at a premium at times. Totally understandable.


WOW! Some people.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I think this deep freeze is widespread! I know I'm in Canada and it's supposed to be cold but at this moment it is -26 C with the windchill! And Spring is here on Tuesday, says she with still a lot of snow on the ground... I guess I'll hunker down, make a turkey with all the trimmings and knit. Anyone have a good recipe for Turkey Soup?


WOW, stay warm, Vickie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some finished objects that will be posted to Wellington soon- baby arrived last Tuesday.


Wonderful work, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My heart is very heavy this morning. Norma died at 7 a.m., British time, 20th March.
> We are well aware of how she has struggled through this last year, with her shoulder, but she did have a raft of other medical problems. It was her heart that took her. She died in Bangor hospital.
> I posted this on Main:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html


Oh, my, Julie. So so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and prayers for you and her family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Julie. So so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and prayers for you and her family.


Thanks Bev.
It was a shock when I got the email from David. But I am sort of adjusting, because she had been very poorly this last month- and barely eating the last two weeks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev.
> It was a shock when I got the email from David. But I am sort of adjusting, because she had been very poorly this last month- and barely eating the last two weeks.


Yes, I imagine it was a shock. It was to me also. We knew she was having trouble, but it seemed like she would be better soon and back to share the joy of knitting with us. She was friendly and kind to all. She will be missed. Prayers to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I imagine it was a shock. It was to me also. We knew she was having trouble, but it seemed like she would be better soon and back to share the joy of knitting with us. She was friendly and kind to all. She will be missed. Prayers to all.


Thanks Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you had some help on your computer. Will you purchase more ram. Or just be thankful you know what the problem is and work with it where it is at.
> 
> I will be pretty spotty between now and the wedding in May. I am also doing school pics for our church homeschool group in April-50 students. It will take me-I hope-two Fri mornings, but editing and sending the pics out by email. I am doing this for free, because I NEED the experience. I found an excellent book on posing which I will be studying intently the next two weeks.


Good luck with the kids. That's a lot of kids to "shoot" in 2 mornings. But then the energy level will be high on your part as well as theirs. It should be fun, but then the hard work will be there to finish all the resulting photos. Stop in when you can. Love to hear what is happening.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you had some help on your computer. Will you purchase more ram. Or just be thankful you know what the problem is and work with it where it is at.
> 
> I will be pretty spotty between now and the wedding in May. I am also doing school pics for our church homeschool group in April-50 students. It will take me-I hope-two Fri mornings, but editing and sending the pics out by email. I am doing this for free, because I NEED the experience. I found an excellent book on posing which I will be studying intently the next two weeks.


Nice to know you're busy with happy things, Bev. Good luck with posing those school kids. :sm17:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous, Linda!


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda and DeEtta, it should be lots of fun and need high energy. I will learn a ton. Everytime I shoot people, I learn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck with the photo shoot Bev!! We all know you will do great. You do have a good eye.


I have cast on for Driving Miss Dahlia. Actually I have cast on five times, lol. I dropped a stitch on row four the first time, had a weird hole in one of the rows the second attempt, messed up the count on the third attempt, and during the fourth try I realized I had mis-read the chart. Doh! I thought the numbers were stitch counts, not row numbers. The chart skips all plain knitted rows so the chart goes from say row 8 to row 16 to row 24 (the pattern is in the round). There are no written instructions other than one line that states all non-charted rows are plain knit. Should have made the connection, lol, instead of presuming only 'return' rows were not charted. I do like the color of my yarn however so I think this will make for a pretty baby blanket. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck with the photo shoot Bev!! We all know you will do great. You do have a good eye.
> 
> I have cast on for Driving Miss Dahlia. Actually I have cast on five times, lol. I dropped a stitch on row four the first time, had a weird hole in one of the rows the second attempt, messed up the count on the third attempt, and during the fourth try I realized I had mis-read the chart. Doh! I thought the numbers were stitch counts, not row numbers. The chart skips all plain knitted rows so the chart goes from say row 8 to row 16 to row 24 (the pattern is in the round). There are no written instructions other than one line that states all non-charted rows are plain knit. Should have made the connection, lol, instead of presuming only 'return' rows were not charted. I do like the color of my yarn however so I think this will make for a pretty baby blanket.
> 
> ...


I can' count the number of times I have presumed I know what I'm doing only to find no, I don't. Lol. Hope you are all straight now, Melanie. :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev,you should not be worried about the shoot .You have taken more difficult shots.
Melanie ,better luck with the next attempt .
Linda ,know what you mean .Too clever for my own good at times .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you should not be worried about the shoot .You have taken more difficult shots.
> Melanie ,better luck with the next attempt .
> Linda ,know what you mean .Too clever for my own good at times .


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A bit of Housekeeping- not that we are in danger yet of being split,

The only person who responded to my last query was our dear Norma who was happy to start us out again when necessary.

For obvious reasons that can't happen now.

Does anyone want to prepare for hosting? or should I prepare something myself to keep us running?

Feed back would be most welcome!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Could we have some input of the kind of thing people would like to take part in then someone may offer to do it .I live in hope !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

April is an over-committed month for me and getting worse since I got a jury duty summons that covers April thru June a week ago. I'm not real happy about that. The only good news is that we don't have a very active court so the likely hood that I'll be called to serve is on the slimmer side, but it makes it hard to plan because you can't make any commitments to go anywhere or have guests. I certainly don't mind helping out, but as I said April just isn't a good month. Well, now that I've said that it doesn't really get bad until the 10th. So we can continue this thread until then if that will help out.

Once I get through Ladies Tea which is today, I'll try and catch up again. Thanks Julie for keeping after us. We have come to depend on you which isn't good for you, but oh so reassuring for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Could we have some input of the kind of thing people would like to take part in then someone may offer to do it .I live in hope !


And hope can be eternal!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am currently trying to eradicate a pesky cold with bronchitis cough.

I am also saddened to find out that my co-conspirator for Valentine's day isn't able to share more anniversaries. 

I need to get the Ricola cough drops before going to another store.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> April is an over-committed month for me and getting worse since I got a jury duty summons that covers April thru June a week ago. I'm not real happy about that. The only good news is that we don't have a very active court so the likely hood that I'll be called to serve is on the slimmer side, but it makes it hard to plan because you can't make any commitments to go anywhere or have guests. I certainly don't mind helping out, but as I said April just isn't a good month. Well, now that I've said that it doesn't really get bad until the 10th. So we can continue this thread until then if that will help out.
> 
> Once I get through Ladies Tea which is today, I'll try and catch up again. Thanks Julie for keeping after us. We have come to depend on you which isn't good for you, but oh so reassuring for me.


Thank you ever so much, DeEtta! if we just trundle along until we are into the 90's, knowing you have an absolute cut off date.

That is a very long time to have to be prepared to be in Court- I have been able to exempt myself because of age, thank goodness.

Hoping you do avoid being called up!

It is amazing how much more you can tackle when you are not in pain all the time! (re my hip, and increasing energy levels!)

Have fun with the Ladies at Tea!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you should not be worried about the shoot .You have taken more difficult shots.
> Melanie ,better luck with the next attempt .
> Linda ,know what you mean .Too clever for my own good at times .


Thanks, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2-
It is amazing how much more you can tackle when you are not in pain all the time! (re my hip, and increasing energy levels!)

So glad to hear this, Julie. You waited long enough, I am happy for you with the results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lurker 2-
> It is amazing how much more you can tackle when you are not in pain all the time! (re my hip, and increasing energy levels!)
> 
> So glad to hear this, Julie. You waited long enough, I am happy for you with the results.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Cute, JanetLee


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can' count the number of times I have presumed I know what I'm doing only to find no, I don't. Lol. Hope you are all straight now, Melanie. :sm24:


You and me both! But it has definitely taught me the value of reading the whole pattern before I start! And then make notes to remind myself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you ever so much, DeEtta! if we just trundle along until we are into the 90's, knowing you have an absolute cut off date.
> 
> That is a very long time to have to be prepared to be in Court- I have been able to exempt myself because of age, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


Yes, the higher energy level from less pain is truly a good thing! Happy to hear you are feeling better, and with the walking you are doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, the higher energy level from less pain is truly a good thing! Happy to hear you are feeling better, and with the walking you are doing!


 :sm24: It does make a real difference!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit of Housekeeping- not that we are in danger yet of being split,
> 
> The only person who responded to my last query was our dear Norma who was happy to start us out again when necessary.
> 
> ...


thank you for connecting us with Norma's news.

feed back I really like the idea of a group knitting project---not that I don't have plenty of wips going around. and the bookmarks and pot holders were really great patterns. 
on the other issue not really good timing for me to offer to host but a "plot bunny's cousin" just bit me.... maybe a wip cheering squad to encourage each of us to finish at least one project during the calender period. should post a starting up again photo detailing when originally started, what sidelined it and what encouragement would mean the most to you. (daily pokes, occasional nudges, sly limericks to your prowess?), followed up with one photo a week showing any progress,( look I got all the new born kittens weaned and homed,,,, now to wash it)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> thank you for connecting us with Norma's news.
> 
> feed back I really like the idea of a group knitting project---not that I don't have plenty of wips going around. and the bookmarks and pot holders were really great patterns.
> on the other issue not really good timing for me to offer to host but a "plot bunny's cousin" just bit me.... maybe a wip cheering squad to encourage each of us to finish at least one project during the calender period. should post a starting up again photo detailing when originally started, what sidelined it and what encouragement would mean the most to you. (daily pokes, occasional nudges, sly limericks to your prowess?), followed up with one photo a week showing any progress,( look I got all the new born kittens weaned and homed,,,, now to wash it)


Interesting ideas, Nancylea- I will wait for some more input!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I need your expertise please. I started knitting the Linen Lace Waves Scarf, free on Ravelry. It's a variation of Old Shale I believe. The pattern is 12 + 1 stitch repeat. I would like to have both ends of the scarf the same. So I thought I would make the scarf in two pieces and graft together in the middle. I've never grafted but I'm sure I can YouTube this.
My question is will the patterns match in the middle or will I have to stretch and "fudge" the join?
Many thanks for you help!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> I need your expertise please. I started knitting the Linen Lace Waves Scarf, free on Ravelry. It's a variation of Old Shale I believe. The pattern is 12 + 1 stitch repeat. I would like to have both ends of the scarf the same. So I thought I would make the scarf in two pieces and graft together in the middle. I've never grafted but I'm sure I can YouTube this.
> My question is will the patterns match in the middle or will I have to stretch and "fudge" the join?
> Many thanks for you help!


my input would say the pattern itself self repeats at row 1, the 'problem' would be your two row set up and fade out: Knit 2 rows (garter stitch). Begin Pattern. Rows 6, 7, 10 & 12: Purl 
Repeat Rows 1 - 12 to desired length. Knit 2 more rows and bind off loosely. Pattern will most likely require blocking.

and i believe that if you counted them as row 1 and 2, you should end with row12; and skip 2 more rows and kitchner or favorite graft here. does this make sense to you? or just fuzz the issue?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You and me both! But it has definitely taught me the value of reading the whole pattern before I start! And then make notes to remind myself.


I don't make notes but the highlighter pen is well used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I need your expertise please. I started knitting the Linen Lace Waves Scarf, free on Ravelry. It's a variation of Old Shale I believe. The pattern is 12 + 1 stitch repeat. I would like to have both ends of the scarf the same. So I thought I would make the scarf in two pieces and graft together in the middle. I've never grafted but I'm sure I can YouTube this.
> My question is will the patterns match in the middle or will I have to stretch and "fudge" the join?
> Many thanks for you help!


Fairly certain it is a fudger.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> my input would say the pattern itself self repeats at row 1, the 'problem' would be your two row set up and fade out: Knit 2 rows (garter stitch). Begin Pattern. Rows 6, 7, 10 & 12: Purl
> Repeat Rows 1 - 12 to desired length. Knit 2 more rows and bind off loosely. Pattern will most likely require blocking.
> 
> and i believe that if you counted them as row 1 and 2, you should end with row12; and skip 2 more rows and kitchner or favorite graft here. does this make sense to you? or just fuzz the issue?


I need to think this through. Thanks :sm16:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vicki -- why not try a test. If you do a provisional caston (your choice of styles/technique) and then work 2-4 full repeats. Then go back remove the provisional caston and work the same number of repeats going the other direction you'll see what effect the center join will have. I suspect it may be a problem. I say that because Old shale "pulls" itself into a wave effect. If you put the same pattern doing the other way, then the pattern will be pulling in a different manner against itself. I haven't tried this, but it wouldn't take long to work a sample to see what would happen. 

If the center buckles or doesn't lie the way you want it to, then you could do a band of stockinette and/or garter and then work from both sides. The depth of the band would have to be enough eliminate any distortion caused by the actual stitch pattern.

This is just what popped into my head as I read your question. Good luck -- I do agree it would be best if both ends were mirrored; although I've done old shale scarves and just left them as they developed and didn't worry about it. Both ends will look tidy one way or the other; so maybe it is okay.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I need your expertise please. I started knitting the Linen Lace Waves Scarf, free on Ravelry. It's a variation of Old Shale I believe. The pattern is 12 + 1 stitch repeat. I would like to have both ends of the scarf the same. So I thought I would make the scarf in two pieces and graft together in the middle. I've never grafted but I'm sure I can YouTube this.
> My question is will the patterns match in the middle or will I have to stretch and "fudge" the join?
> Many thanks for you help!


Why not start in the middle and work towards the ends?

ETA: Just read the one above me. Duh. Exactly what I meant. Would do a playing stitch in the middle for a few rows maybe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- why not try a test. If you do a provisional caston (your choice of styles/technique) and then work 2-4 full repeats. Then go back remove the provisional caston and work the same number of repeats going the other direction you'll see what effect the center join will have. I suspect it may be a problem. I say that because Old shale "pulls" itself into a wave effect. If you put the same pattern doing the other way, then the pattern will be pulling in a different manner against itself. I haven't tried this, but it wouldn't take long to work a sample to see what would happen.
> 
> If the center buckles or doesn't lie the way you want it to, then you could do a band of stockinette and/or garter and then work from both sides. The depth of the band would have to be enough eliminate any distortion caused by the actual stitch pattern.
> 
> This is just what popped into my head as I read your question. Good luck -- I do agree it would be best if both ends were mirrored; although I've done old shale scarves and just left them as they developed and didn't worry about it. Both ends will look tidy one way or the other; so maybe it is okay.


I have to say I agree with you. Old Shale is an undulating pattern and I can't picture a way of mirroring the ends which wouldn't look like waves crashing against each other in the middle. That is not to say there isn't a way - I just can't think of one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I need your expertise please. I started knitting the Linen Lace Waves Scarf, free on Ravelry. It's a variation of Old Shale I believe. The pattern is 12 + 1 stitch repeat. I would like to have both ends of the scarf the same. So I thought I would make the scarf in two pieces and graft together in the middle. I've never grafted but I'm sure I can YouTube this.
> My question is will the patterns match in the middle or will I have to stretch and "fudge" the join?
> Many thanks for you help!


I have no expertise in this but do see from the other posts that the waves might be an issue. How about a center motif? You could knit each end towards the middle, do some sort of design in a square/rectangle, then graft the waves to the center square/rectangle. Does that make sense?

~~~~~[#]~~~~~


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- why not try a test. If you do a provisional caston (your choice of styles/technique) and then work 2-4 full repeats. Then go back remove the provisional caston and work the same number of repeats going the other direction you'll see what effect the center join will have. I suspect it may be a problem. I say that because Old shale "pulls" itself into a wave effect. If you put the same pattern doing the other way, then the pattern will be pulling in a different manner against itself. I haven't tried this, but it wouldn't take long to work a sample to see what would happen.
> 
> If the center buckles or doesn't lie the way you want it to, then you could do a band of stockinette and/or garter and then work from both sides. The depth of the band would have to be enough eliminate any distortion caused by the actual stitch pattern.
> 
> This is just what popped into my head as I read your question. Good luck -- I do agree it would be best if both ends were mirrored; although I've done old shale scarves and just left them as they developed and didn't worry about it. Both ends will look tidy one way or the other; so maybe it is okay.


Thanks, I'm reading all the responses before I proceed :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Why not start in the middle and work towards the ends?
> 
> ETA: Just read the one above me. Duh. Exactly what I meant. Would do a playing stitch in the middle for a few rows maybe.


I have already knit almost 1 full skein so it's a little late to do this unless I frog... :sm13:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> I have to say I agree with you. Old Shale is an undulating pattern and I can't picture a way of mirroring the ends which wouldn't look like waves crashing against each other in the middle. That is not to say there isn't a way - I just can't think of one.[/quote
> 
> Thanks. I really wasn't sure I could make this work and should have asked before I started.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I have no expertise in this but do see from the other posts that the waves might be an issue. How about a center motif? You could knit each end towards the middle, do some sort of design in a square/rectangle, then graft the waves to the center square/rectangle. Does that make sense?
> 
> ~~~~~[#]~~~~~


Would that work if I do a center motif on one end then just graft the 1 end to the second end of the scarf , ie one graft rather than 2? Would I finish the ends before the "motif" on each side with just plain knit rows? Suggestions??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Would that work if I do a center motif on one end then just graft the 1 end to the second end of the scarf , ie one graft rather than 2? Would I finish the ends before the "motif" on each side with just plain knit rows? Suggestions??


I think that is a very good suggestion.- the plain rows would help the transition.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Would that work if I do a center motif on one end then just graft the 1 end to the second end of the scarf , ie one graft rather than 2? Would I finish the ends before the "motif" on each side with just plain knit rows? Suggestions??


This is definitely out of my league. :sm01:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is definitely out of my league. :sm01:


Mine too, but I'm stretching :sm26:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Would that work if I do a center motif on one end then just graft the 1 end to the second end of the scarf , ie one graft rather than 2? Would I finish the ends before the "motif" on each side with just plain knit rows? Suggestions??


I would think yes on both questions. Knit the waves, knit a few plain rows, knit the motif, knit a few plain rows, graft to the other half. I would add a lifeline or two or three between each section just in case. DeEtta has probably already done something like this (I think she has done just about everything in knitting, lol) and might have some tips.

This is exciting. We get to watch and learn as you stretch your knitting repertoire. :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I would think yes on both questions. Knit the waves, knit a few plain rows, knit the motif, knit a few plain rows, graft to the other half. I would add a lifeline or two or three between each section just in case. DeEtta has probably already done something like this (I think she has done just about everything in knitting, lol) and might have some tips.
> 
> This is exciting. We get to watch and learn as you stretch your knitting repertoire. :sm02:


Or I could just end each half of the scarf with a couple of rows of garter stitch and graft the garter stitch ends? :sm16:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vicki -- As I understand the issue, you have a pattern based on the "old shale" pattern stitch and you desire to have both ends be EXACTLY the same. To do this you were considering doing 2 pieces (starting the same) and when long enough you'd graft them together. I don't think this plan will work as I've stated it for a variety of reasons. Here's my thinking (and remember I'm conjuring up the issues in my head without benefit of the actual knitting).

1. After casting on for Old Shale, it is the manner in which the increases and decreased are distributed across the pattern that causes an undulation in the knitting. When knit straight, the Old Shale pattern creates the effect of a sideways rickrack trim with mountain peaks and valleys. So that means that if you just cast on, knit and cast off, at one end where you find a mountain peak, you'll find a corresponding valley at the other end. Are they exactly the same? NO, if EXACTLY means peak to peak and valley to valley. See the photo below. I just happen to have an Old Shale stole in my finished stack that I could photograph. Now when I look at this, it is easy to see how the undulation mirrors at both ends. When worn, both ends would undulate and in the same manner.

2. If you were to try and graft an end of say 49 stitches (4 of your repeats + 1) to a straight edge like garter stitch or stockinette, it could be done, but in my opinion, the results would be less than optimal because you would be attempting to combine an undulating edge with a straight edge. One way or the other, one or both sides, once joined together would become distorted. The strong undulation of the old shale stitch will pull the less structured straight stitch into comparable curves for some distance into the straight piece. What I'm trying to say is that if you had a 4" wide piece of stockinette to which you grafted Old Shale, you would see that the there is distortion of the stockinette piece probably upto an inch in depth where the stockinette stitches are pulled to meet the valleys of the Old Shale. If you had a very narrow piece say only an inch wide, then the stockinette might be completely pulled into a matching undulation. And if you tried grafting 2 old Shale pieces together that were knit the same, then you'd be trying to graft mountain peaks to mountain peaks and valleys to valleys which would end up creating a 3-dimension piece because the strength of fabric is pushing/pulling against the other piece. You might envision trying to sew together 2 pieces of rick/rack, point to point. 

So basically, you end up with a choice: do you want the 2 ends of a scarf to EXACTLY MATCH in stitch and undulation or do you want to have the same look at both ends. If you want an Exact match, then you will need to figure out how to start each end piece from a common motif/rectangle/whatever that is wide enough to stretch to accommodate the push/pull of the stitch. 

The work you've already done may not need to be frogged because you could either just continue for as long as you like, or if you want to create something with a central/back motif, work the first piece until reach its desired length, add your motif, put your stitches on a holder. Then start the second piece the same way you did the first, knit to match the first and then graft the live stitches from the center motif to the second end. When you design/choose the center motif, remember it needs to be wide enough to handle the undulation distortion and that you make it easier on yourself if the stitches to be grafted are all knit stitches (its easier to graft knit to knit).

I hope this is a bit clearer. Not having seen the yarn or pattern, I would be inclined to just knit the whole thing in one piece if the cast off would create a comparable effect to the cast on edge. You can always add a twisted fringe which will follow the undulation. The fringe could be cut straight across or follow the end shaping, but it would mask the slight variation.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- As I understand the issue, you have a pattern based on the "old shale" pattern stitch and you desire to have both ends be EXACTLY the same. To do this you were considering doing 2 pieces (starting the same) and when long enough you'd graft them together. I don't think this plan will work as I've stated it for a variety of reasons. Here's my thinking (and remember I'm conjuring up the issues in my head without benefit of the actual knitting).
> 
> 1. After casting on for Old Shale, it is the manner in which the increases and decreased are distributed across the pattern that causes an undulation in the knitting. When knit straight, the Old Shale pattern creates the effect of a sideways rickrack trim with mountain peaks and valleys. So that means that if you just cast on, knit and cast off, at one end where you find a mountain peak, you'll find a corresponding valley at the other end. Are they exactly the same? NO, if EXACTLY means peak to peak and valley to valley. See the photo below. I just happen to have an Old Shale stole in my finished stack that I could photograph. Now when I look at this, it is easy to see how the undulation mirrors at both ends. When worn, both ends would undulate and in the same manner.
> 
> ...


DeEtta I understand exactly what you have said. Thank you for your expertise and explaining it so clearly.
I'm using Louet Euroflax yarn. There is no give to this yarn.
I will knit this in one piece and be happy. Frogging or just putting it aside permanently is not what I want to do.
Thanks so much to all for your help
:sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have no expertise in this but do see from the other posts that the waves might be an issue. How about a center motif? You could knit each end towards the middle, do some sort of design in a square/rectangle, then graft the waves to the center square/rectangle. Does that make sense?
> 
> ~~~~~[#]~~~~~


This sounds like a possibility, though I would still worry about the old shale pulling the square out of shape. I have done something with a similar idea but it started with the central motif and picked up stitches from it to make wings.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/firebird-2

The wings are a variation on old shale.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> DeEtta I understand exactly what you have said. Thank you for your expertise and explaining it so clearly.
> I'm using Louet Euroflax yarn. There is no give to this yarn.
> I will knit this in one piece and be happy. Frogging or just putting it aside permanently is not what I want to do.
> Thanks so much to all for your help
> :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> This sounds like a possibility, though I would still worry about the old shale pulling the square out of shape. I have done something with a similar idea but it started with the central motif and picked up stitches from it to make wings.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/firebird-2
> 
> The wings are a variation on old shale.


Linda -- that is gorgeous. Hadn't seen it before. There are so many treasurers to be seen. Wow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> This sounds like a possibility, though I would still worry about the old shale pulling the square out of shape. I have done something with a similar idea but it started with the central motif and picked up stitches from it to make wings.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/firebird-2
> 
> The wings are a variation on old shale.


That is beautiful! Dang, another pattern in my library, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> DeEtta I understand exactly what you have said. Thank you for your expertise and explaining it so clearly.
> I'm using Louet Euroflax yarn. There is no give to this yarn.
> I will knit this in one piece and be happy. Frogging or just putting it aside permanently is not what I want to do.
> Thanks so much to all for your help
> :sm02:


It is great to see others who have experience sharing their knowledge. It is not my project but I still learned something. And also glad that you will finish your scarf and be happy with the results. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Or I could just end each half of the scarf with a couple of rows of garter stitch and graft the garter stitch ends? :sm16:


If you are game to do a garter graft, I find it easier on stocking stitch(stockinette )


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

The only other option I can see would be to create a central portion knit perpendicular to the two (live stitches) ends of the Old Shale, that would conform to the "hills & valleys"; and attaching it on both sides as you go, like you would knitting on edging around a piece.
You could do the central portion in any stitch design that would fit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you had some help on your computer. Will you purchase more ram. Or just be thankful you know what the problem is and work with it where it is at.
> 
> I will be pretty spotty between now and the wedding in May. I am also doing school pics for our church homeschool group in April-50 students. It will take me-I hope-two Fri mornings, but editing and sending the pics out by email. I am doing this for free, because I NEED the experience. I found an excellent book on posing which I will be studying intently the next two weeks.


Bev, sounds like you are happily busy with your photography. Should be a great experience for you to take all those portraits and be a good confidence builder too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck with the photo shoot Bev!! We all know you will do great. You do have a good eye.
> 
> I have cast on for Driving Miss Dahlia. Actually I have cast on five times, lol. I dropped a stitch on row four the first time, had a weird hole in one of the rows the second attempt, messed up the count on the third attempt, and during the fourth try I realized I had mis-read the chart. Doh! I thought the numbers were stitch counts, not row numbers. The chart skips all plain knitted rows so the chart goes from say row 8 to row 16 to row 24 (the pattern is in the round). There are no written instructions other than one line that states all non-charted rows are plain knit. Should have made the connection, lol, instead of presuming only 'return' rows were not charted. I do like the color of my yarn however so I think this will make for a pretty baby blanket.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of cast ons. That last one would be an easy mistake to make since we are so used to patterns having just the one row not charted. 
Glad you finally got it started now and figured it all out. Looking forward to seeing your progress pics.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am currently trying to eradicate a pesky cold with bronchitis cough.
> 
> I am also saddened to find out that my co-conspirator for Valentine's day isn't able to share more anniversaries.
> 
> I need to get the Ricola cough drops before going to another store.


Sorry to hear you are sick Karen. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you ever so much, DeEtta! if we just trundle along until we are into the 90's, knowing you have an absolute cut off date.
> 
> That is a very long time to have to be prepared to be in Court- I have been able to exempt myself because of age, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


Julie, so glad your energy levels are increasing and your hip is finally not giving you pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so glad your energy levels are increasing and your hip is finally not giving you pain!


Thank you, Caryn! the hip has been pain free since it was done- 30th June last year- just the other complications I had caused by the allergic reaction, and now the deterioration in muscle tone- the only thing there is to keep exercising!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is definitely out of my league. :sm01:


Mine too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Caryn! the hip has been pain free since it was done- 30th June last year- just the other complications I had caused by the allergic reaction, and now the deterioration in muscle tone- the only thing there is to keep exercising!


And you seem to be doing well with that aspect too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, sounds like you are happily busy with your photography. Should be a great experience for you to take all those portraits and be a good confidence builder too


Thanks, Caryn. I sure hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> And you seem to be doing well with that aspect too!


Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have already knit almost 1 full skein so it's a little late to do this unless I frog... :sm13:


Look at my store on Ravelry. I have posted a Chevron Texture Scarf that has pointed texture at both ends with ribbing in between. I tried to add a photograph, but KP would not let me. :sm26:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This sounds like a possibility, though I would still worry about the old shale pulling the square out of shape. I have done something with a similar idea but it started with the central motif and picked up stitches from it to make wings.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/firebird-2
> 
> The wings are a variation on old shale.


Ooooh, that is lovely!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Look at my store on Ravelry. I have posted a Chevron Texture Scarf that has pointed texture at both ends with ribbing in between. I tried to add a photograph, but KP would not let me. :sm26:


Thanks JanetLee :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> The only other option I can see would be to create a central portion knit perpendicular to the two (live stitches) ends of the Old Shale, that would conform to the "hills & valleys"; and attaching it on both sides as you go, like you would knitting on edging around a piece.
> You could do the central portion in any stitch design that would fit.


This is interesting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Caryn! the hip has been pain free since it was done- 30th June last year- just the other complications I had caused by the allergic reaction, and now the deterioration in muscle tone- the only thing there is to keep exercising!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Thank you, Caryn! the hip has been pain free since it was done- 30th June last year- just the other complications I had caused by the allergic reaction, and now the deterioration in muscle tone- the only thing there is to keep exercising!


MissMelba said:


> :sm24:


This is something you would be well aware of, I guess Melanie- when you are pushing yourself physically to the limit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


Well done and congratulations on completing a mammoth task! I'm glad I'm not the only one to keep messing up something that should be simple:sm16: And how exciting to go onto something that really excites and interest you :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


Oh dear!!!!!!! I do so know what you mean about the Linen Stitch- my scarf that I started languishes beside my chair in the sittingroom. I may get back to it, once I have all the baby knitting out of the way, plus I have to finish up the scarf in Travelling Vine design started with the part cone from the Gansey/Cardigan in Navy Blue I knitted for Anne. Then there are the two Ganseys started for myself, that are seriously on the back burner at present. I have been seriously enabled (in the American usage of the word) since joining KP, once upon a time I was a one project at a time person!

The crochet blanket looks lovely, and was no doubt a very wise compromise.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


Congratulations! Fabulous finished throw, and glad you can move on from the CSS yarn. I have yet to start that in ernest, only been dabbling up to now. I've done an "eradication project" for some other yarns, and then found more in bags of yarn given to me or hiding in bags bought at thrift stores. Sigh... Love the look of your throw, could be given to anyone without a worry about whether it was appropriate for boy or girl. The pattern you've used is very interesting to look at, I love things like that!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear!!!!!!! I do so know what you mean about the Linen Stitch- my scarf that I started languishes beside my chair in the sittingroom. I may get back to it, once I have all the baby knitting out of the way, plus I have to finish up the scarf in Travelling Vine design started with the part cone from the Gansey/Cardigan in Navy Blue I knitted for Anne. Then there are the two Ganseys started for myself, that are seriously on the back burner at present. I have been seriously enabled (in the American usage of the word) since joining KP, once upon a time I was a one project at a time person!
> 
> The crochet blanket looks lovely, and was no doubt a very wise compromise.


Julie, nothing wrong with having several projects on the go. I find it gets the creative juices going and gives you something to look forward to. When I run into a problem with one project I can "let it rest" while I continue with something else and think on how to solve the issue! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, nothing wrong with having several projects on the go. I find it gets the creative juices going and gives you something to look forward to. When I run into a problem with one project I can "let it rest" while I continue with something else and think on how to solve the issue! :sm02:


 :sm24: Good thinking, Vickie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


Nicely done! Oops, I used that 'nice' word. Glad you were able to switch to a crochet hook so you could finish this blanket and most of the CSS yarn. It is a really pretty blanket.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I can understand having multiple projects and yes, at the moment I'm guilty. But my big problem is that I can't seem to successfully fracture my focus between more than one. If I start a second then the first languishes until the second is done and I return to the first -- which sometimes takes a real act of determination and discipline. It is really better for me that I have only one going at a time. Now I need to return to the cobweb lace stole which probably only has 2 weeks or so left on it. Then I need to return to the double knit baby blanket that I started now almost 18 months ago. I've finished one panel and there are 3 more to go. The first panel took a month so this project has a long way to go to finish and I've forgotten everything about it. I simply can't let myself get diverted. A dishrag -- okay, but if it is more than that then I have to remember "Just say LATER." To make matters worse, I've had the itch to do some embroidery work for about a month now. Remember -=- Just say LATER.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can understand having multiple projects and yes, at the moment I'm guilty. But my big problem is that I can't seem to successfully fracture my focus between more than one. If I start a second then the first languishes until the second is done and I return to the first -- which sometimes takes a real act of determination and discipline. It is really better for me that I have only one going at a time. Now I need to return to the cobweb lace stole which probably only has 2 weeks or so left on it. Then I need to return to the double knit baby blanket that I started now almost 18 months ago. I've finished one panel and there are 3 more to go. The first panel took a month so this project has a long way to go to finish and I've forgotten everything about it. I simply can't let myself get diverted. A dishrag -- okay, but if it is more than that then I have to remember "Just say LATER." To make matters worse, I've had the itch to do some embroidery work for about a month now. Remember -=- Just say LATER.


 :sm24: :sm19: I too have one of my embroideries sitting looking at me, saying, 'why don't you pick me up? (and finish me?)


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A very adaptable cover ,De Etta .From a distance it looks like Aida and stitching .
I am a one thing at a time person and even the monthly things have me a bit frustrated .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie,I can’t remember when I last did embroidery /cross stitch/quilting .Jim always had to have everything looking so tidy and organised and I could not manage that when doing any of those crafts ! I suppose having put it all away it seems a chore to get going again whereas all my knitting paraphernalia is not far away and easy to put out of sight .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,I can't remember when I last did embroidery /cross stitch/quilting .Jim always had to have everything looking so tidy and organised and I could not manage that when doing any of those crafts ! I suppose having put it all away it seems a chore to get going again whereas all my knitting paraphernalia is not far away and easy to put out of sight .


Men! Fale used to try to get me to do it by Samoa Rules- i.e., after dark was God's time, you read the bible, said your prayers, and possibly ate an evening meal- no hand-crafting allowed. This got worse as he descended deeper into the dementia.
This embroidery is a form that I have invented (probably along with many others ) 'writing' out pithy sayings that appeal to me. The camera is down the other end of the house or I would show you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


Wise decisions and wonderful results, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


Had no idea they still existed in the wold!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had no idea they still existed in the wold!


I wasn't even aware they were in our area. Happy day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, Vicki!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I wasn't even aware they were in our area. Happy day!


Thanks Bev- bit tired- had an all nighter for Sam's Tea Party- doing what they call the summary- where one keeps track of the goings on and precis's things down so people are not daunted by the vast page count every week. Margaret (darowil) who usually does it, has for various reasons taken a break that may be longer than two, maybe three months. So when one has a busy week as well, it is quite a task.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


Cute!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


Oh Bev, he is lovely. Don't you want to pet him? So nice to see them in the wild and not on the neck of a coat.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Bev, he is lovely. Don't you want to pet him? So nice to see them in the wild and not on the neck of a coat.


It's more fun to hunt with a camera than with weapon in hand! More shots possible! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


That turned out very lovely, DeEtta! Down to two skeins, don't accept any more! :sm26: I think I have 4 skeins left of this yarn, all chocolate brown.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can understand having multiple projects and yes, at the moment I'm guilty. But my big problem is that I can't seem to successfully fracture my focus between more than one. If I start a second then the first languishes until the second is done and I return to the first -- which sometimes takes a real act of determination and discipline. It is really better for me that I have only one going at a time. Now I need to return to the cobweb lace stole which probably only has 2 weeks or so left on it. Then I need to return to the double knit baby blanket that I started now almost 18 months ago. I've finished one panel and there are 3 more to go. The first panel took a month so this project has a long way to go to finish and I've forgotten everything about it. I simply can't let myself get diverted. A dishrag -- okay, but if it is more than that then I have to remember "Just say LATER." To make matters worse, I've had the itch to do some embroidery work for about a month now. Remember -=- Just say LATER.


I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!

Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm19: I too have one of my embroideries sitting looking at me, saying, 'why don't you pick me up? (and finish me?)


I have my 12 quilt blocks I am working on looking at me also. Need to find my cheaters though. DH moved them again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


Sweet! I have not seen any mink for about three years! Great capture. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> It's more fun to hunt with a camera than with weapon in hand! More shots possible! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


So true! But you still need to be as sneaky as a hunter!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev- bit tired- had an all nighter for Sam's Tea Party- doing what they call the summary- where one keeps track of the goings on and precis's things down so people are not daunted by the vast page count every week. Margaret (darowil) who usually does it, has for various reasons taken a break that may be longer than two, maybe three months. So when one has a busy week as well, it is quite a task.


Wow!!! Sounds a bit daunting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Cute!!


Thanks, Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Bev, he is lovely. Don't you want to pet him? So nice to see them in the wild and not on the neck of a coat.


Yes, he is quite adorable. I was so happy to be able to capture him.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> It's more fun to hunt with a camera than with weapon in hand! More shots possible! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Absolutely!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!
> 
> Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


You are going to be busy, girl!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet! I have not seen any mink for about three years! Great capture. :sm24:


Thanks so much, JanetLee. This is my first mink. I certainly never expected to see one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> So true! But you still need to be as sneaky as a hunter!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow!!! Sounds a bit daunting.


Fortunately it is only a short term thing- although it is working out to be for longer than I had anticipated- but a big help when you realise that often the weekly page count approaches 90 or more- of course there is more people in the conversation, than we have here!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!
> 
> Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


I think these guys know quality when they see it. Probably also know good fit. You are to be congratulated!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!
> 
> Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


Congrats!! How wonderful to have your talents appreciated, and paid.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


Such a beatiful animal, natures' perfect coloring


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You are going to be busy, girl!


Maybe it will keep me out of trouble for a few days!

And that does not include the yard work which has started. :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, JanetLee. This is my first mink. I certainly never expected to see one.


I would see them in two areas off the Sultan Basin Road where I ran back there. There was a stream running down one of the hills and they would sun themselves there. The other spot was deep in the woods where most folks didn't go. Beautiful area and there was a family (at least) of the mink there. Never did carry a camera while running though. Just water and granola bars.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think these guys know quality when they see it. Probably also know good fit. You are to be congratulated!!!!


Thanks, DeEtta! They are not complex patterns, so will be able to cruise through them hopefully.

And yes, they tried DHs cardigan on. They wanted to take it with them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats!! How wonderful to have your talents appreciated, and paid.


Thanks! And yes, getting paid is good also!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev , such a wonderful capture .
Janet Lee ,it crossed my mind ,all that knitting with outdoor work too will keep you busy .Great to have your work so highly thought of .
Karen ,I agree with you sentiments .
Julie ,look after yourself .Posts on K.P .are not intended to flake you out !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev , such a wonderful capture .
> Janet Lee ,it crossed my mind ,all that knitting with outdoor work too will keep you busy .Great to have your work so highly thought of .
> Karen ,I agree with you sentiments .
> Julie ,look after yourself .Posts on K.P .are not intended to flake you out !


I am trying to, Ann, but sleep is always elusive, which does not help.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!
> 
> Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


It's all good :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We have some along our shore every summer but they are black. Beautiful little critters.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> Such a beatiful animal, natures' perfect coloring


Thanks, Wendy


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Maybe it will keep me out of trouble for a few days!
> 
> And that does not include the yard work which has started. :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I would see them in two areas off the Sultan Basin Road where I ran back there. There was a stream running down one of the hills and they would sun themselves there. The other spot was deep in the woods where most folks didn't go. Beautiful area and there was a family (at least) of the mink there. Never did carry a camera while running though. Just water and granola bars.


Very cool experience, I am sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev , such a wonderful capture .
> Janet Lee ,it crossed my mind ,all that knitting with outdoor work too will keep you busy .Great to have your work so highly thought of .
> Karen ,I agree with you sentiments .
> Julie ,look after yourself .Posts on K.P .are not intended to flake you out !


Thanks so much, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> We have some along our shore every summer but they are black. Beautiful little critters.


They sure are. I was amazed to see one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is beautiful! Dang, another pattern in my library, lol.


I've made a few Rosemary Hill designs - one of my very favourite shawl designers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- that is gorgeous. Hadn't seen it before. There are so many treasurers to be seen. Wow.


I love shawls with unusual construction and Rosemary Hill often comes up with something different.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> The only other option I can see would be to create a central portion knit perpendicular to the two (live stitches) ends of the Old Shale, that would conform to the "hills & valleys"; and attaching it on both sides as you go, like you would knitting on edging around a piece.
> You could do the central portion in any stitch design that would fit.


Now that is an interesting and creative solution.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's it -- I'm done!!!! (She says as she puts away 2 full skeins and bits and pieces of left over CSS yarn). Yep, I finished the last piece with Caron Simply Soft. Last all of you heard, I was using the white, black and pistachio skeins I had with the linen stitch to do a small blanket - for baby or otherwise. And like Julie, the linen stitch was giving me fits although I've used it many times before. After multiple starts, multiple ripits, and the absolute realization that it just wasn't working with the CSS yarn, I gave in and ripped it one final time, picked up a crochet hook and started again. Well, today it is done and so am I. This is the last time until I have a very small project like a baby sweater that I can use the last of the 2 remaining colors (1 black and 1 white). I really like linen stitch, but my frustration level was exponentially rising and it just wasn't working try to do this while visiting my Mom. One way or the other, glad this is done as is the whole eradication project. Now I can get back to the cob web lace stole.


This is lovely work, DeEtta and the colours work so well together. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can understand having multiple projects and yes, at the moment I'm guilty. But my big problem is that I can't seem to successfully fracture my focus between more than one. If I start a second then the first languishes until the second is done and I return to the first -- which sometimes takes a real act of determination and discipline. It is really better for me that I have only one going at a time. Now I need to return to the cobweb lace stole which probably only has 2 weeks or so left on it. Then I need to return to the double knit baby blanket that I started now almost 18 months ago. I've finished one panel and there are 3 more to go. The first panel took a month so this project has a long way to go to finish and I've forgotten everything about it. I simply can't let myself get diverted. A dishrag -- okay, but if it is more than that then I have to remember "Just say LATER." To make matters worse, I've had the itch to do some embroidery work for about a month now. Remember -=- Just say LATER.


At heart I am also a one at a time person, though I have come to accept that if I am making something that need a lot of attention it is a good idea to have a small straightforward project to work on when visiting or when I am tired and frazzled.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A very adaptable cover ,De Etta .From a distance it looks like Aida and stitching .
> I am a one thing at a time person and even the monthly things have me a bit frustrated .


Me too - I just want to get on with them. I think I mainly do them to be sociable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from my walk this morning!!! I am so excited.


You have such a good eye, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! I am working on a Guernsey/pullover for DH. The cardigan I make him earlier in the year was worn at a business conference. Two of the guys there fell in love with in and have commissioned one each. Then a lady at the knit/crochet group today asked me to design her a dickey. All the ones she has found are not what she is looking for. So that is now on the table also. Since I just received the yarn today for the two cardigans I will most likely get started on one of those tomorrow. Need to type up my notes from the first one first. Plus one of the guys wants pockets on his. Fun stuff!
> 
> Sort of like, when it rains, it pours!


Your fingers are going to be flying and your needles smoking. Happy knitting, Janet Lee.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I must look at the Rosemary Hill patterns .Just sitting with nothing on at the moment , ooops ,yes I have clothes on but no knitting on needles except waiting for another chart for a test .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You have such a good eye, Bev.


Thanks so much, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I must look at the Rosemary Hill patterns .Just sitting with nothing on at the moment , ooops ,yes I have clothes on but no knitting on needles except waiting for another chart for a test .


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I must look at the Rosemary Hill patterns .Just sitting with nothing on at the moment , ooops ,yes I have clothes on but no knitting on needles except waiting for another chart for a test .


Goodness, Ann! What are you doing with yourself? :sm19: 
Seriously, I hit a point like that a while ago and floundered around for a while unable to decide what to do, then everything fell into place again. Apart from the test for Elizabeth, my main project is a sweater for myself (my daughter gifted me the pattern for Mothers' Day). There is no hurry and if I need to put it aside now and then it will not be a problem. Like you, I really prefer one project at a time but I've accepted that when test knitting I need something to fill in the occasional gaps. I hope something takes your fancy soon. :sm01:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I must look at the Rosemary Hill patterns .Just sitting with nothing on at the moment , ooops ,yes I have clothes on but no knitting on needles except waiting for another chart for a test .


hahahahahahaha! I thought I was the only one that made that kind of slip up with words!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev , such a wonderful capture .
> Janet Lee ,it crossed my mind ,all that knitting with outdoor work too will keep you busy .Great to have your work so highly thought of .
> Karen ,I agree with you sentiments .
> Julie ,look after yourself .Posts on K.P .are not intended to flake you out !


Definitely busy! Today I went for a hike and then came home, had breakfast, and then mowed with a push mower for a bit over three hours. Came in, took a shower, started supper in the slow cooker. Typed up a pattern for some cardigans that were requested. Baked DH a cake for his B-day. Cleaned up after supper, sat down and now I don't want to stand up! Lazy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> At heart I am also a one at a time person, though I have come to accept that if I am making something that need a lot of attention it is a good idea to have a small straightforward project to work on when visiting or when I am tired and frazzled.


Exactly! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your fingers are going to be flying and your needles smoking. Happy knitting, Janet Lee.


True! No knitting so far today though. Yard work claimed a lot of time today.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Now that is an interesting and creative solution.


Thank you, Linda and Melanie for your kind words Unfortunately, sometimes the things I dream up are not always (read that as a lot of the time!) workable! :sm09:

Seems life has intervened, so haven't been posting, but have been following. There have been some very beautiful items pictured-beautiful knitting.

Have enjoyed all the photos. Fantastic pic of the mink, Bev.

Ditched my first idea of trying to do a baby blanket in fisherman's rib in the round; didn't have the patience to rip and work it out at the moment. Tried the blanket in the coin stitch - that was going to end up much wider than long! Will be ripping that out & eventually making it in the round - found a pattern that uses this stitch in the round, so I should be able to get it started right!! Now - the last effort is for a baby cardigan, worked top down; this is coming along well so far; am at the point of dividing for sleeves/ fronts/ & back. It will be the 6-12 month size. The baby is due some time in April.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Baby jackets bring a bit of ight relief ,Del. You will have it done in no time.
Janet Lee ,being outside so long is better than being inside knitting and the rest was good for you ,not lazy at all.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,having spent a while looking at the lovely work in Romi’s group I opted for Iceblossom .What a fool I am even contemplating all those nupps but I wanted a wrap in case it turned a bit chilly, at my sons’ wedding ,and fell for this .Could not resist getting started but things were not working on row 3 so I am about to start again ,after getting dressed .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> True! No knitting so far today though. Yard work claimed a lot of time today.


As good for you as knitting is, being outside is better. This time of year is busy outside and today looks like a rally good day for gardening. It actually feels like Spring.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,having spent a while looking at the lovely work in Romi's group I opted for Iceblossom .What a fool I am even contemplating all those nupps but I wanted a wrap in case it turned a bit chilly, at my sons' wedding ,and fell for this .Could not resist getting started but things were not working on row 3 so I am about to start again ,after getting dressed .


You could also replace the nupps for beads which some people have decided to do - I had a quick look through the projects. But then I am not fond of working nupps and you are an expert by now. It is a beautiful design and will look stunning whatever you choose to do. I would also think it may be possible to miss the nupps and just knit those stitches. What yarn have you chosen?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> As good for you as knitting is, being outside is better. This time of year is busy outside and today looks like a rally good day for gardening. It actually feels like Spring.


I woke up this morning to snow and ice. Hoping to plant some pansies tomorrow, but depends on the weather. It doesn't seem to be Spring here yet!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I woke up this morning to snow and ice. Hoping to plant some pansies tomorrow, but depends on the weather. It doesn't seem to be Spring here yet!


This is the first day it has really felt like Spring and I'm not fooling myself that winter is really over. I'll just take advantage of the day and accept that more cold weather has been forecast. I hope warmer weather isn't too far away for all of us. :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We're still cold here but this week is "supposed" to warm up above 0C!! Hope Springs eternal.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I had a short spell with the sun on my back as I picked up some dead growth in the garden but a neighbour conveniently came for a coffee ! 
I hear we are to get some snow later in the week .Hope not .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane. 

So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.

Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I recall my Mom telling me this story. I have a cousin who was 5 years older than I was. Easter was a big deal with us, new hat, gloves,dress, shoes and when old enough sheer stockings for the garter belt (remember those?). And chocolate. My cousin received not an Easter Chocolate Bunny, but a Chocolate Easter Hen replete with jelly bean "eggs" it had laid. My Aunt and my Mom convinced her that as long as there was even a piece of chocolate hen left it would continue to lay jelly bean "eggs". I think there was at least a tiny piece of chocolate left for over a month! And the "eggs" just kept magically appearing...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I recall my Mom telling me this story. I have a cousin who was 5 years older than I was. Easter was a big deal with us, new hat, gloves,dress, shoes and when old enough sheer stockings for the garter belt (remember those?). And chocolate. My cousin received not an Easter Chocolate Bunny, but a Chocolate Easter Hen replete with jelly bean "eggs" it had laid. My Aunt and my Mom convinced her that as long as there was even a piece of chocolate hen left it would continue to lay jelly bean "eggs". I think there was at least a tiny piece of chocolate left for over a month! And the "eggs" just kept magically appearing...


Vicki -- that is a delightful story. Such innocence. And yes, I remember garter belts-- glad we don't have to wear them now although I'm not sure they were any worse than pantyhose which I detest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


Oh DeEtta- what a wonderful story- and how magnificent that you still had each other's address.
The one I should have married, long ago, when we were both 17, came up the road at Rotokawa (on foot), to ask permission from my father to take me out. My father informed him that my Grandfather Drysdale (the wealthy Engineer that I hated) would turn in his grave if he gave permission. 
Angus turned around (and in his own words) shrugged his shoulders straightened his back and walked home.
At the time I knew nothing, only that I thought he had not kept his whispered promise to me as we waltzed on the tennis court at the primary school where we had been best buddies from age 11.
Che Sera Sera.

Mum finally told me years later, after I had finally extracted myself from the first marriage, with the two surviving children (the third was aborted because both my counsellor - my GP, and I were so worried about my mental health- had I continued with the pregnancy- the beatings were so frequent by then- that sadly it seemed my only logical path).

Angus and I are still good friends- he with his second wife now- me not able even to see my second husband, let alone have conversation with him- he has a full Chair at Canterbury University in Maori Studies. I have not seen him for years now- but we talk from time to time on the phone- and text.

Not really an Easter story- a sad one - but oh well- such is my life. the radio has just started playing Traumerei.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I had a short spell with the sun on my back as I picked up some dead growth in the garden but a neighbour conveniently came for a coffee !
> I hear we are to get some snow later in the week .Hope not .


Me too. I've had enough of snow and cold winds.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


Very romantic story.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I recall my Mom telling me this story. I have a cousin who was 5 years older than I was. Easter was a big deal with us, new hat, gloves,dress, shoes and when old enough sheer stockings for the garter belt (remember those?). And chocolate. My cousin received not an Easter Chocolate Bunny, but a Chocolate Easter Hen replete with jelly bean "eggs" it had laid. My Aunt and my Mom convinced her that as long as there was even a piece of chocolate hen left it would continue to lay jelly bean "eggs". I think there was at least a tiny piece of chocolate left for over a month! And the "eggs" just kept magically appearing...


 :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Definitely busy! Today I went for a hike and then came home, had breakfast, and then mowed with a push mower for a bit over three hours. Came in, took a shower, started supper in the slow cooker. Typed up a pattern for some cardigans that were requested. Baked DH a cake for his B-day. Cleaned up after supper, sat down and now I don't want to stand up! Lazy!


Oh, I hardly think that word applies after a day like you described.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, Linda and Melanie for your kind words Unfortunately, sometimes the things I dream up are not always (read that as a lot of the time!) workable! :sm09:
> 
> Seems life has intervened, so haven't been posting, but have been following. There have been some very beautiful items pictured-beautiful knitting.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Del. Sounds like you have been knitting backwards and than forwards. Good luck as you forge ahead.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


Oh. love your story, DeEtta, and the pics. Wonderful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I recall my Mom telling me this story. I have a cousin who was 5 years older than I was. Easter was a big deal with us, new hat, gloves,dress, shoes and when old enough sheer stockings for the garter belt (remember those?). And chocolate. My cousin received not an Easter Chocolate Bunny, but a Chocolate Easter Hen replete with jelly bean "eggs" it had laid. My Aunt and my Mom convinced her that as long as there was even a piece of chocolate hen left it would continue to lay jelly bean "eggs". I think there was at least a tiny piece of chocolate left for over a month! And the "eggs" just kept magically appearing...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh DeEtta- what a wonderful story- and how magnificent that you still had each other's address.
> The one I should have married, long ago, when we were both 17, came up the road at Rotokawa (on foot), to ask permission from my father to take me out. My father informed him that my Grandfather Drysdale (the wealthy Engineer that I hated) would turn in his grave if he gave permission.
> Angus turned around (and in his own words) shrugged his shoulders straightened his back and walked home.
> At the time I knew nothing, only that I thought he had not kept his whispered promise to me as we waltzed on the tennis court at the primary school where we had been best buddies from age 11.
> ...


Ah, Julie, no words. Glad you and Angus are still friends and in touch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My story is about eggs, but not really Easter, but it is the one that comes to mind.

We have always struggled moneywise. We have never, till lately, had an excess. With four children and only hubby working, there was less money than places for it to go. We had some neighbors. I would say they were in the same monetary circumstances as we were without children. They had chickens and we purchased eggs from them. One December, I bought a dozen eggs from them. She called a few days later and wondered if we had opened the egg carton yet. I told her that we had not. She asked me to. When I opened it there was one of those plastic Easter eggs in there. She had written something on the egg, i can't remember what, and there was a $50 bill inside. That egg went up on our Christmas tree and we hang it there every Christmas. She has passed and the last we heard of her hubby, he called while he was rafting down the Mississippi River. But we will never forget them, or their precious gift-the acknowledgement of mutual need.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great stories ,De Etta,Vicki and Bev .Some sad parts for you Julie but some happy memories too.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to find *3* Godiva chocolate bunnies for us (only 3 people - mom, dad, & I). This is the first time Godiva has had them available... yes I search hard every year pre-Easter. I found them earlier this month but didn't want to post about it with Mom or Dad available. Not that they read all of my correspondence. I like surprises.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> My story is about eggs, but not really Easter, but it is the one that comes to mind.
> 
> We have always struggled moneywise. We have never, till lately, had an excess. With four children and only hubby working, there was less money than places for it to go. We had some neighbors. I would say they were in the same monetary circumstances as we were without children. They had chickens and we purchased eggs from them. One December, I bought a dozen eggs from them. She called a few days later and wondered if we had opened the egg carton yet. I told her that we had not. She asked me to. When I opened it there was one of those plastic Easter eggs in there. She had written something on the egg, i can't remember what, and there was a $50 bill inside. That egg went up on our Christmas tree and we hang it there every Christmas. She has passed and the last we heard of her hubby, he called while he was rafting down the Mississippi River. But we will never forget them, or their precious gift-the acknowledgement of mutual need.


What a meaningful, thoughtful gesture.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
> My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to find *3* Godiva chocolate bunnies for us (only 3 people - mom, dad, & I). This is the first time Godiva has had them available... yes I search hard every year pre-Easter. I found them earlier this month but didn't want to post about it with Mom or Dad available. Not that they read all of my correspondence. I like surprises.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


What lovely gifts.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh DeEtta- what a wonderful story- and how magnificent that you still had each other's address.
> The one I should have married, long ago, when we were both 17, came up the road at Rotokawa (on foot), to ask permission from my father to take me out. My father informed him that my Grandfather Drysdale (the wealthy Engineer that I hated) would turn in his grave if he gave permission.
> Angus turned around (and in his own words) shrugged his shoulders straightened his back and walked home.
> At the time I knew nothing, only that I thought he had not kept his whispered promise to me as we waltzed on the tennis court at the primary school where we had been best buddies from age 11.
> ...


You have persevered and survived. There is much to be said for that.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lee ,that would suit me fine to have candy or sweets as we call them .I used to buy sweets for the children I taught but they didn’t get many as I usually ate them .
Enjoy your chocolate when the time comes ,Karen .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My story is about eggs, but not really Easter, but it is the one that comes to mind.
> 
> We have always struggled moneywise. We have never, till lately, had an excess. With four children and only hubby working, there was less money than places for it to go. We had some neighbors. I would say they were in the same monetary circumstances as we were without children. They had chickens and we purchased eggs from them. One December, I bought a dozen eggs from them. She called a few days later and wondered if we had opened the egg carton yet. I told her that we had not. She asked me to. When I opened it there was one of those plastic Easter eggs in there. She had written something on the egg, i can't remember what, and there was a $50 bill inside. That egg went up on our Christmas tree and we hang it there every Christmas. She has passed and the last we heard of her hubby, he called while he was rafting down the Mississippi River. But we will never forget them, or their precious gift-the acknowledgement of mutual need.


A wonderful story. There is so many awful things in this world, but when something like you described occurs, everything seems to come into balance. What wonderful neighbors and how fortunate that they were a part of your rich life.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
> My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


That would be hard time to forget. And you are correct about grandparents. I didn't really get to know mine much as an adult, but they seems larger than life when I was a kid.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to find *3* Godiva chocolate bunnies for us (only 3 people - mom, dad, & I). This is the first time Godiva has had them available... yes I search hard every year pre-Easter. I found them earlier this month but didn't want to post about it with Mom or Dad available. Not that they read all of my correspondence. I like surprises.


What a tasty time you have ahead of you. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- I've come to believe that those bitter memories are what make the sweet ones so cherished. As Vicki said, you perservered, and we are the lucky beneficiaries.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
> My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


We used a lot of Vick's Vapo-Rub when I was growing up. I never had mumps, but lots of ear infections and painful swelling in my neck. I would often wake in the middle of the night in pain, Mom would sit me in a kitchen chair next to the stove. When a pan of water heated to the maximum I could stand, she would dip a face cloth in it, wring it out and fold it up to cover my ear and soreness in the neck. When it got cold, the cloth was re-dipped and held up to my ear and neck again. That was repeated several times, then Mom would put a good amount of the Vick's Vapo-Rub on my neck, wrap with a towel secured with a large safety pin, and I was sent back to bed. It worked! Now that I am older and fed up with the high cost and side effects of prescription medications used for ear infections, I've gone back to doing this with great results. There's probably a lesson somewhere in this, but I'm just glad I don't have to go to a doctor's office at the first sign of discomfort in an ear.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> We used a lot of Vick's Vapo-Rub when I was growing up. I never had mumps, but lots of ear infections and painful swelling in my neck. I would often wake in the middle of the night in pain, Mom would sit me in a kitchen chair next to the stove. When a pan of water heated to the maximum I could stand, she would dip a face cloth in it, wring it out and fold it up to cover my ear and soreness in the neck. When it got cold, the cloth was re-dipped and held up to my ear and neck again. That was repeated several times, then Mom would put a good amount of the Vick's Vapo-Rub on my neck, wrap with a towel secured with a large safety pin, and I was sent back to bed. It worked! Now that I am older and fed up with the high cost and side effects of prescription medications used for ear infections, I've gone back to doing this with great results. There's probably a lesson somewhere in this, but I'm just glad I don't have to go to a doctor's office at the first sign of discomfort in an ear.


There is a lot to be said about "old time" remedies. Sometimes you really do need to go to the Doctors, but sometimes good old common sense and remedies are needed...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> There is a lot to be said about "old time" remedies. Sometimes you really do need to go to the Doctors, but sometimes good old common sense and remedies are needed...


And of course, the hard part is determining when to self-treat and when to get to a doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> You have persevered and survived. There is much to be said for that.


I guess so, Vickie! Survived and learning today that you can't win all people, all of the time. And unlike my younger self not worried that some one who was clearly either Maori or Pacifika in origin, and was trying to tell me she was English- Told me I had insulted her, and a whole long diatribe that I now forget- some people are quite odd! I met lots of nice and interesting people on my fruitless journey out to the weaving class that unknown to me had been cancelled. Fortunately the people at the doctor's are very caring- took pity on me and gave me a ride back to the bus depot, and in the process I have discovered a very real link to someone I have long liked- nice one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I've come to believe that those bitter memories are what make the sweet ones so cherished. As Vicki said, you perservered, and we are the lucky beneficiaries.


Thank you DeEtta- I just had a fruitless trip out for a weaving class that they had cancelled so I am actually very tired. There was a very real positive when I spoke with Bronwen this morning- for the first time it seems in for ever she showed some concern about me and my welfare. I should be getting a text from her at some point- the plan has altered to 'we will meet up for lunch tomorrow'- (Tuesday).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> As good for you as knitting is, being outside is better. This time of year is busy outside and today looks like a rally good day for gardening. It actually feels like Spring.


Yes, it was a lovely day! Today is sunny, but the cold breeze (wind) is more than enough to make me clean house instead! Now my house is clean, the bedding is all clean and fresh, and I have started on the first of the two cardigans. Just 12 rows, but the raglan increases have all been set up and started. Easy knitting for a while. The kind where I can read and knit at the same time. Just feel the stitch markers as they come along for the increases.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


What a beautiful memory. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh DeEtta- what a wonderful story- and how magnificent that you still had each other's address.
> The one I should have married, long ago, when we were both 17, came up the road at Rotokawa (on foot), to ask permission from my father to take me out. My father informed him that my Grandfather Drysdale (the wealthy Engineer that I hated) would turn in his grave if he gave permission.
> Angus turned around (and in his own words) shrugged his shoulders straightened his back and walked home.
> At the time I knew nothing, only that I thought he had not kept his whispered promise to me as we waltzed on the tennis court at the primary school where we had been best buddies from age 11.
> ...


Ah, Julie, yes sad memories, but they are still your memories. Sorry for the beatings. At least mine were limited to my female parental unit.

I was hoping you had heard something by now in reference to Fale.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I've come to believe that those bitter memories are what make the sweet ones so cherished. As Vicki said, you perservered, and we are the lucky beneficiaries.


 :sm24: :sm24:

I had some of my bad memories slap me in the face the other day. I ended up getting my ipad and sitting in the sun reading for hours. Even the cat knew to leave me alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, Julie, yes sad memories, but they are still your memories. Sorry for the beatings. At least mine were limited to my female parental unit.
> 
> I was hoping you had heard something by now in reference to Fale.


It is not yet three weeks since I saw them at the MP's office- I will wait till April, so after Easter, to do something. I have found three photos in total of Fale- the most recent was dated 8th March.

Being on the receiving end of violence seems to be something a lot of us experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I had some of my bad memories slap me in the face the other day. I ended up getting my ipad and sitting in the sun reading for hours. Even the cat knew to leave me alone.


Thinking of reading the new glasses that I collected about two weeks ago are really nice for reading.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of reading the new glasses that I collected about two weeks ago are really nice for reading.


I have finally adapted as much as possible with my new glasses. Good enough to get things done so all is well. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,having spent a while looking at the lovely work in Romi's group I opted for Iceblossom .What a fool I am even contemplating all those nupps but I wanted a wrap in case it turned a bit chilly, at my sons' wedding ,and fell for this .Could not resist getting started but things were not working on row 3 so I am about to start again ,after getting dressed .


What a gorgeous pattern. Can't wait to see your creation.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Some wonderful and some sad stories. Thank you for sharing. 

No yard work here--there's still ice on the ground! (Besides I have a black thumb--no green to it at all! Any plants that survive do so in spite of me!!!) I hire someone to clear the snow, and in summer to mow the lawn - that's my yard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have finally adapted as much as possible with my new glasses. Good enough to get things done so all is well. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My story is about eggs, but not really Easter, but it is the one that comes to mind.
> 
> We have always struggled moneywise. We have never, till lately, had an excess. With four children and only hubby working, there was less money than places for it to go. We had some neighbors. I would say they were in the same monetary circumstances as we were without children. They had chickens and we purchased eggs from them. One December, I bought a dozen eggs from them. She called a few days later and wondered if we had opened the egg carton yet. I told her that we had not. She asked me to. When I opened it there was one of those plastic Easter eggs in there. She had written something on the egg, i can't remember what, and there was a $50 bill inside. That egg went up on our Christmas tree and we hang it there every Christmas. She has passed and the last we heard of her hubby, he called while he was rafting down the Mississippi River. But we will never forget them, or their precious gift-the acknowledgement of mutual need.


Kindness that touches your heart. How lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
> My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


9 of you, ALL together - even without mumps they deserved a medal. :sm02: 
I'm about ready to sleep for a week after only week with my two.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to find *3* Godiva chocolate bunnies for us (only 3 people - mom, dad, & I). This is the first time Godiva has had them available... yes I search hard every year pre-Easter. I found them earlier this month but didn't want to post about it with Mom or Dad available. Not that they read all of my correspondence. I like surprises.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> We used a lot of Vick's Vapo-Rub when I was growing up. I never had mumps, but lots of ear infections and painful swelling in my neck. I would often wake in the middle of the night in pain, Mom would sit me in a kitchen chair next to the stove. When a pan of water heated to the maximum I could stand, she would dip a face cloth in it, wring it out and fold it up to cover my ear and soreness in the neck. When it got cold, the cloth was re-dipped and held up to my ear and neck again. That was repeated several times, then Mom would put a good amount of the Vick's Vapo-Rub on my neck, wrap with a towel secured with a large safety pin, and I was sent back to bed. It worked! Now that I am older and fed up with the high cost and side effects of prescription medications used for ear infections, I've gone back to doing this with great results. There's probably a lesson somewhere in this, but I'm just glad I don't have to go to a doctor's office at the first sign of discomfort in an ear.


That rings bells with me. I'm still a fan of Vick's too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it was a lovely day! Today is sunny, but the cold breeze (wind) is more than enough to make me clean house instead! Now my house is clean, the bedding is all clean and fresh, and I have started on the first of the two cardigans. Just 12 rows, but the raglan increases have all been set up and started. Easy knitting for a while. The kind where I can read and knit at the same time.  Just feel the stitch markers as they come along for the increases.


I bet there is an enormous sense of satisfaction that all is done and you can please yourself. I spent all of yesterday gardening - apart from regular breaks to stretch out my back. It was even warm enough to take my sandwich and tea to eat outside at lunch time. My garden is tiny but I pack in a lot of plants and it felt good to give them some attention. The problems with my knee prevented my usual Autumn tidy up so all the cutting back and weeding was left for now. More outside work today - yeh!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I had some of my bad memories slap me in the face the other day. I ended up getting my ipad and sitting in the sun reading for hours. Even the cat knew to leave me alone.


It happens, doesn't it and usually when we are not expecting it? But you found a way to cope until it eased and the trick is not to let those past memories affect the positives in your present. There is nothing any of us can do about what happened in the past so, if we can, we let it go and look forward.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I am an avid CBC radio listener, it's our national broadcaster like NPR, BBC, and ABC. You may all know about this but it was news to me. On the program The Current this morning they were talking about microfibre getting into the water tables, oceans and aquatic life. I knew about the cosmetic micro beads but microfibre is new. It comes from machine washing our clothes that contain microfibre like Polar Tech and the like. A company here in Canada has come up with a lint trap or filter for your washing machine. It was a real eye opener! You can listen to this segment at CBC radio.ca/TheCurrent, today's date Microfibre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I am an avid CBC radio listener, it's our national broadcaster like NPR, BBC, and ABC. You may all know about this but it was news to me. On the program The Current this morning they were talking about microfibre getting into the water tables, oceans and aquatic life. I knew about the cosmetic micro beads but microfibre is new. It comes from machine washing our clothes that contain microfibre like Polar Tech and the like. A company here in Canada has come up with a lint trap or filter for your washing machine. It was a real eye opener! You can listen to this segment at CBC radio.ca/TheCurrent, today's date Microfibre.


I have been aware of this for a while, Vickie- it is a very real concern. Apparently the Polar Fleece as we know it is one of the worst. But I've been reading that bottled anything in plastic is a real risk. I am trying to get back to glass for storage of food, despite the shatter risk. Thinking of going back to soap for dish washing and body washing- I already use the eco products for the laundry. One brand has a little cardboard scoop- I was quite impressed. The images one sees of the 'islands' of discarded plastics floating in the oceans, are horrific. I wonder if my grand children will live in a world with dead oceans, and wonder how long things will survive at all in this incarnation. We have done so much damage this generation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> What a lovely SWAN story. True love.
> My story BLESS my departed Grandparents. They always had the 9 grands ( 5 cousins from VA and 4 of us from LI, NY) to their house for Easter. Each had a huge basket filled with treasures. Oh what a week they had. We all got the mumps. OMG I don't know how they managed all of us. I cant remember what was rubbed on our necks and then a "towel" was wrapped around . What a sight we were. But hey it was great that we had a supply of candy ! Grandparents are the best of everything possible-- if only we knew that then.


Oh, my, Lee. I bet that was a week your grandparents remembered as well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to find *3* Godiva chocolate bunnies for us (only 3 people - mom, dad, & I). This is the first time Godiva has had them available... yes I search hard every year pre-Easter. I found them earlier this month but didn't want to post about it with Mom or Dad available. Not that they read all of my correspondence. I like surprises.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> A wonderful story. There is so many awful things in this world, but when something like you described occurs, everything seems to come into balance. What wonderful neighbors and how fortunate that they were a part of your rich life.


Thanks, DeEtta. They were great neighbors. We miss them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so, Vickie! Survived and learning today that you can't win all people, all of the time. And unlike my younger self not worried that some one who was clearly either Maori or Pacifika in origin, and was trying to tell me she was English- Told me I had insulted her, and a whole long diatribe that I now forget- some people are quite odd! I met lots of nice and interesting people on my fruitless journey out to the weaving class that unknown to me had been cancelled. Fortunately the people at the doctor's are very caring- took pity on me and gave me a ride back to the bus depot, and in the process I have discovered a very real link to someone I have long liked- nice one.


Oh, wow! Did that happen today? Glad you got a ride when you needed it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you DeEtta- I just had a fruitless trip out for a weaving class that they had cancelled so I am actually very tired. There was a very real positive when I spoke with Bronwen this morning- for the first time it seems in for ever she showed some concern about me and my welfare. I should be getting a text from her at some point- the plan has altered to 'we will meet up for lunch tomorrow'- (Tuesday).


Sorry you are so tired. Glad, though, that you will be seeing Bronwen tomorrow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I had some of my bad memories slap me in the face the other day. I ended up getting my ipad and sitting in the sun reading for hours. Even the cat knew to leave me alone.


Hugs!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Kindness that touches your heart. How lovely.


It truly did touch our hearts.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I cannot use Eucalyptus OR camphor in any combination... here is my goto remedy package for allergy/cold/flu with potential bronchitis/ear fun involved:

Some form of OTC benadryl or zyrtec
Saline solution (they have some with aloe! Who knew?)
Ricola (prefer the brown ones with horehound, etc. I go for the full sugar variety as I use them medicinal)
Plenty of tissue (facial or Charmin strong... not fussy when my nose is trying to get away from me).
Paper sack with 13 gallon garbage sack for use.

No nausea involved... but I have the backup available :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, wow! Did that happen today? Glad you got a ride when you needed it.


Yes! I was quite startled at how she was denying what was clearly her nationality- and turning it against me. It was annoying that the class had been cancelled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry you are so tired. Glad, though, that you will be seeing Bronwen tomorrow.


I do get tired fairly easily these days- but I have got to the point where I can get up a bit of speed- was giving the old heart a better workout at one point. It will be good to see both of them, Bronwen and the DGD.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do get tired fairly easily these days- but I have got to the point where I can get up a bit of speed- was giving the old heart a better workout at one point. It will be good to see both of them, Bronwen and the DGD.


Enjoy your visit. I realize it is a rare occasion and hope it is a treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Enjoy your visit. I realize it is a rare occasion and hope it is a treat.


Thank you DeEtta- I have spoken with Bronwen now- and they will be coming here- which means they will meet Ringo, as DGD is a dog lover, and said she would like to meet him. We will then go to the Botanic Gardens for a quick lunch- and I'll come home on the bus, to let them make a quick get away to the DressMart group of shops in Onehunga- as a fashion conscious young miss, DGD will be looking forward to that one as well- they apparently do some excellent deals there- shoes and clothes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Definitely busy! Today I went for a hike and then came home, had breakfast, and then mowed with a push mower for a bit over three hours. Came in, took a shower, started supper in the slow cooker. Typed up a pattern for some cardigans that were requested. Baked DH a cake for his B-day. Cleaned up after supper, sat down and now I don't want to stand up! Lazy!


Putting my day to shame, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, Linda and Melanie for your kind words Unfortunately, sometimes the things I dream up are not always (read that as a lot of the time!) workable! :sm09:
> 
> Seems life has intervened, so haven't been posting, but have been following. There have been some very beautiful items pictured-beautiful knitting.
> 
> ...


You have been busy, maybe not the kind of busy you wanted, but learning things (what works and what doesn't) is valuable too. 
:sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Enjoy the outing and visit ,Julie .I thought Bronwen was quite a distance away so I suspect I have missed why she is close at this time .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Its a week before Easter and my mind has slipped back into remembrance. So let me tell you a story -- long, long ago back in my high school days, I met the man I would marry. We were a year apart in school, but met in a French class. I recall that that particular French teacher was a unique individual and we did some unusual things in that class -- one of which was to "decorate an Egg" for Easter. On the assignment due date, the class pulled names from a hat to see whose egg we would each get in exchange. I knitted a green and white striped sweater for a blown out egg and found it not so easy to make a sweater for that particularly body shape!!! Well, the event took place and neither my future husband nor I got each other's egg. Time passed, he graduated and left the area moving to San Francisco. The following year without discussion each of us decorated an egg and sent it to the other. I opened a package received in the mail to find this magnificent swan, floating on a bed of lavender ribbon with a gold sequin body and lovely, sparkly crystal wings. And he, received a mashed up plump egg with a badly drawn face and a pink mohair sweater. I've always thought the absurdity of our radically different creative skills was most amusing. And even today, he continues to have an elegant, classy touch while my outlook is more mundane.
> 
> So every year, I unpack these now nearly ancient (50+ years) "works of art" and remember the joy and absurdity of life.
> 
> Have an Easter story to share? I'd love to hear it.


This is an awesome story!! Love both of the eggs.

No Easter stories come to mind but I do wish a wonderful Easter week for everyone. Lots of love to share no matter your choice of worship.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I recall my Mom telling me this story. I have a cousin who was 5 years older than I was. Easter was a big deal with us, new hat, gloves,dress, shoes and when old enough sheer stockings for the garter belt (remember those?). And chocolate. My cousin received not an Easter Chocolate Bunny, but a Chocolate Easter Hen replete with jelly bean "eggs" it had laid. My Aunt and my Mom convinced her that as long as there was even a piece of chocolate hen left it would continue to lay jelly bean "eggs". I think there was at least a tiny piece of chocolate left for over a month! And the "eggs" just kept magically appearing...


Magical story. The joy of being a child and believing. :sm02:

BTW, when I do wear stockings (I live in a bare leg climate) it is almost always with a garter belt, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do get tired fairly easily these days- but I have got to the point where I can get up a bit of speed- was giving the old heart a better workout at one point. It will be good to see both of them, Bronwen and the DGD.


Cool

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh DeEtta- what a wonderful story- and how magnificent that you still had each other's address.
> The one I should have married, long ago, when we were both 17, came up the road at Rotokawa (on foot), to ask permission from my father to take me out. My father informed him that my Grandfather Drysdale (the wealthy Engineer that I hated) would turn in his grave if he gave permission.
> Angus turned around (and in his own words) shrugged his shoulders straightened his back and walked home.
> At the time I knew nothing, only that I thought he had not kept his whispered promise to me as we waltzed on the tennis court at the primary school where we had been best buddies from age 11.
> ...


No words for this story. Too many sad things. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My story is about eggs, but not really Easter, but it is the one that comes to mind.
> 
> We have always struggled moneywise. We have never, till lately, had an excess. With four children and only hubby working, there was less money than places for it to go. We had some neighbors. I would say they were in the same monetary circumstances as we were without children. They had chickens and we purchased eggs from them. One December, I bought a dozen eggs from them. She called a few days later and wondered if we had opened the egg carton yet. I told her that we had not. She asked me to. When I opened it there was one of those plastic Easter eggs in there. She had written something on the egg, i can't remember what, and there was a $50 bill inside. That egg went up on our Christmas tree and we hang it there every Christmas. She has passed and the last we heard of her hubby, he called while he was rafting down the Mississippi River. But we will never forget them, or their precious gift-the acknowledgement of mutual need.


The goodness of others. :sm01:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Anyone who can give me some assistance with German Patterns? I have a reprint of Kunststrick-Decken, by Herbert Niebling. The reprint contains two oversized pages of charted lace patterns along with a key. I think I can interpret the charts without a problem, but there is also a printed booklet which has photos of each of the completed projects along with a written text that is, as far as I can tell, a textual description of the pattern instructions including yarn etc. If anyone is willing to help me get the "gist" of the written description, I would very much appreciate it. I've had these patterns quite some time and I am ready to give one of them a try. And since I have no German language skills and this will be my first attempt, I was hoping for some interpretation help. 

Come to think of it, maybe there is a way to use one of the browser's internal translate features. Probably wouldn't be very useful since the text no doubt is written in a "knitting instruction" style.

Suggestions please.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oops - double post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No words for this story. Too many sad things. Sending virtual hugs.


I am glad though that we remain friends. Thank you for the hugs. Also I am very proud of what he has achieved- followed the process as he went for MA, Ph D., and then got the Associate Chair, and finally the full Chair. A real success story.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Anyone who can give me some assistance with German Patterns? I have a reprint of Kunststrick-Decken, by Herbert Niebling. The reprint contains two oversized pages of charted lace patterns along with a key. I think I can interpret the charts without a problem, but there is also a printed booklet which has photos of each of the completed projects along with a written text that is, as far as I can tell, a textual description of the pattern instructions including yarn etc. If anyone is willing to help me get the "gist" of the written description, I would very much appreciate it. I've had these patterns quite some time and I am ready to give one of them a try. And since I have no German language skills and this will be my first attempt, I was hoping for some interpretation help.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe there is a way to use one of the browser's internal translate features. Probably wouldn't be very useful since the text no doubt is written in a "knitting instruction" style.
> 
> Suggestions please.


I saved this 16 page chart some time ago. It is a chart of international knitting terms, including German. Probably the best thing would be to find someone within range of where you live that could sit down with you and the pattern. But this may help, at least I hope it does.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Anyone who can give me some assistance with German Patterns? I have a reprint of Kunststrick-Decken, by Herbert Niebling. The reprint contains two oversized pages of charted lace patterns along with a key. I think I can interpret the charts without a problem, but there is also a printed booklet which has photos of each of the completed projects along with a written text that is, as far as I can tell, a textual description of the pattern instructions including yarn etc. If anyone is willing to help me get the "gist" of the written description, I would very much appreciate it. I've had these patterns quite some time and I am ready to give one of them a try. And since I have no German language skills and this will be my first attempt, I was hoping for some interpretation help.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe there is a way to use one of the browser's internal translate features. Probably wouldn't be very useful since the text no doubt is written in a "knitting instruction" style.
> 
> Suggestions please.


slight aside; one reason to be leary of 'translating services' :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457300-1.html


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> This is an awesome story!! Love both of the eggs.
> 
> No Easter stories come to mind but I do wish a wonderful Easter week for everyone. Lots of love to share no matter your choice of worship.


And to each of you as well :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Magical story. The joy of being a child and believing. :sm02:
> 
> BTW, when I do wear stockings (I live in a bare leg climate) it is almost always with a garter belt, lol.


As I recall you are not super tall. I'm short with short legs so always had trouble with the length of the stockings :sm16:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I saved this 16 page chart some time ago. It is a chart of international knitting terms, including German. Probably the best thing would be to find someone within range of where you live that could sit down with you and the pattern. But this may help, at least I hope it does.


Thanks Joyce. As I looked this chart over, I think I can see some patterns and perhaps that will help. I also have the help of a german dictionary, but most importantly, "Knitting Languages" by Margaret Heathman -- this is a volume that translates knitting terms into English from a variety of languages including German. But what none of these resources do is offer the grammatical syntax which I thought for the first time might be helpful. If I have to, I'll bumble along. Your chart will be a good reference for now and in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> slight aside; one reason to be leary of 'translating services' :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457300-1.html


Isn't that a Hoot!!! And probably why I am unlikely to try the translate option.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Some wonderful and some sad stories. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> No yard work here--there's still ice on the ground! (Besides I have a black thumb--no green to it at all! Any plants that survive do so in spite of me!!!) I hire someone to clear the snow, and in summer to mow the lawn - that's my yard work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I bet there is an enormous sense of satisfaction that all is done and you can please yourself. I spent all of yesterday gardening - apart from regular breaks to stretch out my back. It was even warm enough to take my sandwich and tea to eat outside at lunch time. My garden is tiny but I pack in a lot of plants and it felt good to give them some attention. The problems with my knee prevented my usual Autumn tidy up so all the cutting back and weeding was left for now. More outside work today - yeh!


We had rain and wind today. No yard work for me. Plenty to get to when the rain takes a vacation! Plus I have two fences to pull down, clean out and get read for DH to put back up. The short one (about 300 feet) will take me most of a day if not a bit more. More pulling out the old fencing than anything.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It happens, doesn't it and usually when we are not expecting it? But you found a way to cope until it eased and the trick is not to let those past memories affect the positives in your present. There is nothing any of us can do about what happened in the past so, if we can, we let it go and look forward.


Yes, it happens and I do know how to deal with it. Good thing I am not a drinker. Would rather read anyway! :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs!


Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do get tired fairly easily these days- but I have got to the point where I can get up a bit of speed- was giving the old heart a better workout at one point. It will be good to see both of them, Bronwen and the DGD.


Glad you are getting better and working in a bit of speed work. Good for the heart!

Hope your trip to see Bronwen and DGD goes well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Putting my day to shame, lol!


That is all right. Today was nothing but a knit day outside of my workout this morning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Anyone who can give me some assistance with German Patterns? I have a reprint of Kunststrick-Decken, by Herbert Niebling. The reprint contains two oversized pages of charted lace patterns along with a key. I think I can interpret the charts without a problem, but there is also a printed booklet which has photos of each of the completed projects along with a written text that is, as far as I can tell, a textual description of the pattern instructions including yarn etc. If anyone is willing to help me get the "gist" of the written description, I would very much appreciate it. I've had these patterns quite some time and I am ready to give one of them a try. And since I have no German language skills and this will be my first attempt, I was hoping for some interpretation help.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe there is a way to use one of the browser's internal translate features. Probably wouldn't be very useful since the text no doubt is written in a "knitting instruction" style.
> 
> Suggestions please.


Do you have a link? I know some German and have used some German patterns. Lived in Germany for 6 years probably helps. Still have my German dictionaries!

Do you know Der Fisherman here on KP? He lives in Germany and could probably help you quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I saved this 16 page chart some time ago. It is a chart of international knitting terms, including German. Probably the best thing would be to find someone within range of where you live that could sit down with you and the pattern. But this may help, at least I hope it does.


Oh, thank you. Saved it to go over later.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Do you have a link? I know some German and have used some German patterns. Lived in Germany for 6 years probably helps. Still have my German dictionaries!
> 
> Do you know Der Fisherman here on KP? He lives in Germany and could probably help you quickly.


No link -- these are from printed materials. I can try and photograph or retype. Don't know Der Fisherman, would you rather I give him a try?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Glad you are getting better and working in a bit of speed work. Good for the heart!
> 
> Hope your trip to see Bronwen and DGD goes well.


It is partly getting the dimensions of the stroller into one's memory- so you're not crashing your toes- should be better for the weight problem, too :sm24:

It was a very pleasant day (weatherwise)- a little short on conversation- so many subjects I did not want to bring up- but good to see them, Ringo was delighted to see them, even if briefly- I did not want to hold up the expedition to Dressmart- but we are so close to the Botanic Gardens they gave me a ride both ways, which was a lot less hassle for me. On balance it was really nice to see them both, just wish I was not so far away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Enjoy the outing and visit ,Julie .I thought Bronwen was quite a distance away so I suspect I have missed why she is close at this time .


They - DGD and Bronwen flew up to be at the last Ed Sheeran concert, at Mt Smart, last night. It was a pleasant outing especially with Bronwen 'shouting'. The food is nice at the Gardens, lots of vegetarian options- but DGD chose a basket of potato fries!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


>


I do like flowers and really enjoy seeing others' gardens--just no talent for it myself!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

So pleased the visit went well ,Julie . 
De Etta ,I am unable to help With any language .My brain blocks out foreign languages except Welsh ! I really have problems learning any of them.There are a few German members in the Ravelry sites and as last resort Iwill ask one of them for you if you wish .
Melanie ,your climate seems very accommodating .The one thing I loved about the time we had our house in Spain was waking up to blue skies every day .At the moment the sky is white .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> So pleased the visit went well ,Julie .
> De Etta ,I am unable to help With any language .My brain blocks out foreign languages except Welsh ! I really have problems learning any of them.There are a few German members in the Ravelry sites and as last resort Iwill ask one of them for you if you wish .
> Melanie ,your climate seems very accommodating .The one thing I loved about the time we had our house in Spain was waking up to blue skies every day .At the moment the sky is white .


 :sm24: Thanks Ann- it was lovely to spend time with them. I felt at the end, that Bronwen almost wanted to give me a hug, I was waiting for her to make the first move, but that was a false hope- they will be home by now, but I will wait until Sunday to ring her. I was very surprised when she said lunch was on her, and count that as a further step in the right direction. It was also good that they found the time to give me the ride home, I was quite happy to do it by bus, but, no, Bronwen took me to the top of the driveway- which was what I wanted because I needed to check my mail box.
This may seem very small steps, but knowing my child, I am waiting for her move, not pushing her.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Very happy for you that your visit went well. And very nice that Ringo got to meet your GD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Very happy for you that your visit went well. And very nice that Ringo got to meet your GD.


Thank you, Vickie! Ringo was his usual vigorous leaping self- he did like DGD- tried to say hello to Bronwen too- but the only comment made by me, was it is funny to see the tail. The Corgi Bronwen grew up with was a Pembroke, with the very short tail. Bronwen did agree that it is odd- but I did not delay, either, because I did not want to be responsible for delaying their trip to DressMart. The two of them had been discussing my photos on the wall- DGD obviously was not familiar with some of them. I have a lot of her as a baby.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We had rain and wind today. No yard work for me. Plenty to get to when the rain takes a vacation! Plus I have two fences to pull down, clean out and get read for DH to put back up. The short one (about 300 feet) will take me most of a day if not a bit more. More pulling out the old fencing than anything.


That sounds like a good work out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it happens and I do know how to deal with it. Good thing I am not a drinker. Would rather read anyway! :sm19:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is partly getting the dimensions of the stroller into one's memory- so you're not crashing your toes- should be better for the weight problem, too :sm24:
> 
> It was a very pleasant day (weatherwise)- a little short on conversation- so many subjects I did not want to bring up- but good to see them, Ringo was delighted to see them, even if briefly- I did not want to hold up the expedition to Dressmart- but we are so close to the Botanic Gardens they gave me a ride both ways, which was a lot less hassle for me. On balance it was really nice to see them both, just wish I was not so far away!


 I'm glad it went well, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm glad it went well, Julie.


 :sm24: Thank you, Linda!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> slight aside; one reason to be leary of 'translating services' :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457300-1.html


Yes, I remember reading that when it was first posted....and laughing myself silly! I have had similar results when using the Google translate on some "free pattern" links, but not as funny as that thread.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Do you have a link? I know some German and have used some German patterns. Lived in Germany for 6 years probably helps. Still have my German dictionaries!
> 
> Do you know Der Fisherman here on KP? He lives in Germany and could probably help you quickly.


I thought of asking Andy/Der Fisherman also. I believe he is from England, now living in Germany with a native German wife. I've sent him a couple of pm's with questions, and he's been helpful and gracious. (He was very gracious about the Christmas Pickle question! :sm12: )


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh, thank you. Saved it to go over later.


I thought saving it was a smart thing to do....then I thought about plowing through all those pages for the information I would need....MAJOR undertaking for me!!! But I am sure thankful that someone here on KP thought to post the link. I know that when the time comes, I will be extra thankful and happy to have it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> No link -- these are from printed materials. I can try and photograph or retype. Don't know Der Fisherman, would you rather I give him a try?


Do you have other patterns in German? If you do, you might want to see what you can figure out yourself or with some of the help offered here, then PM Andy/Der Fisherman with specifics. That way, if you have other German patterns, you might be a little better off when you want to use them. It would be my luck, however, to forget everything by the time I got to that next pattern.

Maybe you could scan or photo a copy and post it here to see if anyone on LP wants to give it a try? If I were in your shoes, my daughter used to know a little German, but probably not any knitting terms. My church sends lots of young people on missions all over the world, maybe I could find a returned missionary that was fluent in German. That wouldn't be a sure thing either since I'm sure missionaries don't sit and discuss knitting with people! There is a high school a few blocks from my house, the one both of my children attended. I could take a deep breath and go over there to ask if the German teacher could help me. Grasping for straws here......


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is partly getting the dimensions of the stroller into one's memory- so you're not crashing your toes- should be better for the weight problem, too :sm24:
> 
> It was a very pleasant day (weatherwise)- a little short on conversation- so many subjects I did not want to bring up- but good to see them, Ringo was delighted to see them, even if briefly- I did not want to hold up the expedition to Dressmart- but we are so close to the Botanic Gardens they gave me a ride both ways, which was a lot less hassle for me. On balance it was really nice to see them both, just wish I was not so far away!


A big sigh of relief from me. I'm so glad the visit went as well as it did. Hope another visit is sooner and not later.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> So pleased the visit went well ,Julie .
> De Etta ,I am unable to help With any language .My brain blocks out foreign languages except Welsh ! I really have problems learning any of them.There are a few German members in the Ravelry sites and as last resort Iwill ask one of them for you if you wish .
> Melanie ,your climate seems very accommodating .The one thing I loved about the time we had our house in Spain was waking up to blue skies every day .At the moment the sky is white .


Thanks for the offer, Ann. Let's hold off on asking the Ravelry folks for the moment. I'll see what I can do at this end until I get too frustrated.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Ann- it was lovely to spend time with them. I felt at the end, that Bronwen almost wanted to give me a hug, I was waiting for her to make the first move, but that was a false hope- they will be home by now, but I will wait until Sunday to ring her. I was very surprised when she said lunch was on her, and count that as a further step in the right direction. It was also good that they found the time to give me the ride home, I was quite happy to do it by bus, but, no, Bronwen took me to the top of the driveway- which was what I wanted because I needed to check my mail box.
> This may seem very small steps, but knowing my child, I am waiting for her move, not pushing her.


Julie -- sounds like a great day and you are right, slow steady steps toward your future. Good for you and Bronwen.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Do you have other patterns in German? If you do, you might want to see what you can figure out yourself or with some of the help offered here, then PM Andy/Der Fisherman with specifics. That way, if you have other German patterns, you might be a little better off when you want to use them. It would be my luck, however, to forget everything by the time I got to that next pattern.
> 
> Maybe you could scan or photo a copy and post it here to see if anyone on LP wants to give it a try? If I were in your shoes, my daughter used to know a little German, but probably not any knitting terms. My church sends lots of young people on missions all over the world, maybe I could find a returned missionary that was fluent in German. That wouldn't be a sure thing either since I'm sure missionaries don't sit and discuss knitting with people! There is a high school a few blocks from my house, the one both of my children attended. I could take a deep breath and go over there to ask if the German teacher could help me. Grasping for straws here......


Joyce -- you are wonderful to have so many suggestions. And yes, I have quite a few German patterns mostly of Herbert Neibling's work. All of them are charted and I've worked my way through the chart "keys" and can fully read them without problem with the help of the resources that I already have -- most notably "Knitting Languages" by Margaret Heathman and published by Schoolhouse Press. For any of you who haven't seen it, it is a wonderful resource and covers most basic knitting terms, translating into English from Danish, French, British, German, Icelandic, Italian, Japanese, Norwegian, Spanish & Swedish. As you would expect with any pattern, most start with a textual explanation of yarn, gauge, etc. etc. Then there seems to be a running narrative guiding one through the use of the chart. You know the kind of thing where it would say "cast on XXX, work Chart A 4 times, join. On row 4, move the beginning row marker 1 stitch to the left, etc." I can pick out many of the key words, but what I can't do is translate the syntax. Picking out nouns, but without being able to relate them to verbs, etc. leaves me a bit uneasy. I'll work on this on my own some more; I was just hoping that one of us might be able to read German and translate the narrative easily.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you DeEtta- I have spoken with Bronwen now- and they will be coming here- which means they will meet Ringo, as DGD is a dog lover, and said she would like to meet him. We will then go to the Botanic Gardens for a quick lunch- and I'll come home on the bus, to let them make a quick get away to the DressMart group of shops in Onehunga- as a fashion conscious young miss, DGD will be looking forward to that one as well- they apparently do some excellent deals there- shoes and clothes.


Hope you have a successful visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> A big sigh of relief from me. I'm so glad the visit went as well as it did. Hope another visit is sooner and not later.


It will be later, dear- it will be up to me to travel the next time- and not only is there the airfare- but I have to have Ringo boarded, and also find the money to cover staying in the nearby motel- they don't sanction having me stay in the house with them. The real problem factor there is almost certainly the poor relationship factors between me and the SIL. Two phone calls is on record as Harassment- and she believed his version of events.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is partly getting the dimensions of the stroller into one's memory- so you're not crashing your toes- should be better for the weight problem, too :sm24:
> 
> It was a very pleasant day (weatherwise)- a little short on conversation- so many subjects I did not want to bring up- but good to see them, Ringo was delighted to see them, even if briefly- I did not want to hold up the expedition to Dressmart- but we are so close to the Botanic Gardens they gave me a ride both ways, which was a lot less hassle for me. On balance it was really nice to see them both, just wish I was not so far away!


Disregard my last post - I am days behind, lol. Glad your visit with Bronwen and DGD went well. A stroll in the Botanic Gardens sounds like a nice outing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- sounds like a great day and you are right, slow steady steps toward your future. Good for you and Bronwen.


Thank you DeEtta! it was a good day- and I am not in any way frustrated or angry with Bronwen- she has very deep seated infantile repressed trauma memories of the bashings I took- inevitably in front of the two girls- you don't muck around with that sort of trauma, unless the person can face it themselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- you are wonderful to have so many suggestions. And yes, I have quite a few German patterns mostly of Herbert Neibling's work. All of them are charted and I've worked my way through the chart "keys" and can fully read them without problem with the help of the resources that I already have -- most notably "Knitting Languages" by Margaret Heathman and published by Schoolhouse Press. For any of you who haven't seen it, it is a wonderful resource and covers most basic knitting terms, translating into English from Danish, French, British, German, Icelandic, Italian, Japanese, Norwegian, Spanish & Swedish. As you would expect with any pattern, most start with a textual explanation of yarn, gauge, etc. etc. Then there seems to be a running narrative guiding one through the use of the chart. You know the kind of thing where it would say "cast on XXX, work Chart A 4 times, join. On row 4, move the beginning row marker 1 stitch to the left, etc." I can pick out many of the key words, but what I can't do is translate the syntax. Picking out nouns, but without being able to relate them to verbs, etc. leaves me a bit uneasy. I'll work on this on my own some more; I was just hoping that one of us might be able to read German and translate the narrative easily.


Joyce whose username is Flyty1n and a returned missionary from Germany, and a knitter, might be able to help some, DeEtta-- she makes a real effort to keep up to speed with her Deutsch- would you like me to contact her?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope you have a successful visit!


It was good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Disregard my last post - I am days behind, lol. Glad your visit with Bronwen and DGD went well. A stroll in the Botanic Gardens sounds like a nice outing.


I had spotted that Melanie! was scrolling up and down! It was a lovely and sunny day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am caught up. I had an unplanned overnight stay without internet access so I was quite a number of pages behind. Good to hear all are well. I will have limited internet access late this week and through the weekend so will have to do the binge reading again next week. :-D

I have finished the second to last chart for Heads Will Roll so hope to have that one off the needles sometime in April. I made a mistake on Driving Miss Dahlia so will be taking it off the needles and ripping out about eight rounds - tinking stitch by stitch is going to take too long. The worst that happens is that I cannot pick up the stitches and have to cast on again (for the sixth time, lol). The chart had several rows of what appeared to be stacked SSK's so I changed them to CDD. CDD's look nicer stacked than SSk's. But they were not actually stacked. The stitches were slanted to the left as the rounds progressed. So lesson learned, the chart is not wholly representative of the fabric for this pattern. My drop down skills are not good enough to fix this type of problem so I am ripping back. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie

ps Vicki - yep, not tall. My issue with fitting stockings are the skis at the end of my legs, a/k/a long skinny feet. In fully fashioned stockings the foot is too short. But as clothing fitting problems go, this is probably not even in the top 100, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am caught up. I had an unplanned overnight stay without internet access so I was quite a number of pages behind. Good to hear all are well. I will have limited internet access late this week and through the weekend so will have to do the binge reading again next week. :-D
> 
> I have finished the second to last chart for Heads Will Roll so hope to have that one off the needles sometime in April. I made a mistake on Driving Miss Dahlia so will be taking it off the needles and ripping out about eight rounds - tinking stitch by stitch is going to take too long. The worst that happens is that I cannot pick up the stitches and have to cast on again (for the sixth time, lol). The chart had several rows of what appeared to be stacked SSK's so I changed them to CDD. CDD's look nicer stacked than SSk's. But they were not actually stacked. The stitches were slanted to the left as the rounds progressed. So lesson learned, the chart is not wholly representative of the fabric for this pattern. My drop down skills are not good enough to fix this type of problem so I am ripping back.
> 
> ...


A comradely laugh, Melanie- I won't bother going into my stocking fitting problems, right now- I am tired again, thank God- so will go back to bed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce whose username is Flyty1n and a returned missionary from Germany, and a knitter, might be able to help some, DeEtta-- she makes a real effort to keep up to speed with her Deutsch- would you like me to contact her?


Julie -- Hang on for a bit rather than contacting Flyty1n. I'm going to spend some time slugging through what I have. The more prepared I am, the easier it will be to clarify the text. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sixth time seems to work ,Melanie .I have 123 sts and am making headway on the sixth attempt ! I actually did about 30rows but it looked all wrong ,I subsequently realised it was wrong so ripped back .Sometimes this hurdle has to be jumped and at others everything goes right .
Lots of ideas for translators but knowing you ,De Etta ,you will soon be racing from stitch to stitch.
Many dogs look quite different now docking tails is not allowed .Sounds as if Ringo likes children .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be later, dear- it will be up to me to travel the next time- and not only is there the airfare- but I have to have Ringo boarded, and also find the money to cover staying in the nearby motel- they don't sanction having me stay in the house with them. The real problem factor there is almost certainly the poor relationship factors between me and the SIL. Two phone calls is on record as Harassment- and she believed his version of events.


That's such a shame. By the time she realizes her mistake, if she ever does, it will be too late. Hugs from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Hang on for a bit rather than contacting Flyty1n. I'm going to spend some time slugging through what I have. The more prepared I am, the easier it will be to clarify the text. Thanks for the offer.


 :sm24: I will wait till you mention anything!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you DeEtta! it was a good day- and I am not in any way frustrated or angry with Bronwen- she has very deep seated infantile repressed trauma memories of the bashings I took- inevitably in front of the two girls- you don't muck around with that sort of trauma, unless the person can face it themselves.


My older half-sister still has memories of the beatings our Mom received from her father. She remembers Mom laying on the kitchen floor in a pool of blood after one such beating....she was only 3 years old at the time. She tried to force herself to forget, but when severe emotional distress came, all the horrid memories came flooding back. It nearly destroyed her. She had been through nurses training and worked for many years as a registered nurse, thinking her training had helped her deal with all the awful things that had happened to both her and our mom, but that was not the case. Why she and I have reacted to terrible things so differently, I will probably never know. I believe it's all the trauma she's been through that has caused her to think completely differently about everything than I do. It seems like everything I say to her is misinterpreted in a bad way. I get very tired of walking on eggshells around her, trying to not upset her balance or offend her. And she is very easily offended, I might add. Too bad she isn't as considerate of me! So, I have a lot of sympathy for you regarding your relationship with Bronwen. I am so sorry you are experiencing this, I know first hand it isn't easy or enjoyable. But maybe you've had a ray of sunshine from this visit? I hope so. Sometimes it's the very small good things in our lives that we must hang on to. More hugs from me to you....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce whose username is Flyty1n and a returned missionary from Germany, and a knitter, might be able to help some, DeEtta-- she makes a real effort to keep up to speed with her Deutsch- would you like me to contact her?


Oh dear, more than one Joyce on the forum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sixth time seems to work ,Melanie .I have 123 sts and am making headway on the sixth attempt ! I actually did about 30rows but it looked all wrong ,I subsequently realised it was wrong so ripped back .Sometimes this hurdle has to be jumped and at others everything goes right .
> Lots of ideas for translators but knowing you ,De Etta ,you will soon be racing from stitch to stitch.
> Many dogs look quite different now docking tails is not allowed .Sounds as if Ringo likes children .


And with the Corgi, there are the two strains, the Pembroke which used to have the 'Manx' tail until they were bred out with the Sheltie back in the early 1900's- long before they were a show dog, and the Cardigan which is what Ringo is, and which has always had the long tail. Ringo adores children- has very early puppy memories of the neighbour children who came in and played with his litter, and people in general!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's such a shame. By the time she realizes her mistake, if she ever does, it will be too late. Hugs from me.


 :sm24: Thanks Joyce- I suspect she may be one of those who realises after my death that I am not the ogre she was led to believe. Dad has been totally forgiven.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My older half-sister still has memories of the beatings our Mom received from her father. She remembers Mom laying on the kitchen floor in a pool of blood after one such beating....she was only 3 years old at the time. She tried to force herself to forget, but when severe emotional distress came, all the horrid memories came flooding back. It nearly destroyed her. She had been through nurses training and worked for many years as a registered nurse, thinking her training had helped her deal with all the awful things that had happened to both her and our mom, but that was not the case. Why she and I have reacted to terrible things so differently, I will probably never know. I believe it's all the trauma she's been through that has caused her to think completely differently about everything than I do. It seems like everything I say to her is misinterpreted in a bad way. I get very tired of walking on eggshells around her, trying to not upset her balance or offend her. And she is very easily offended, I might add. Too bad she isn't as considerate of me! So, I have a lot of sympathy for you regarding your relationship with Bronwen. I am so sorry you are experiencing this, I know first hand it isn't easy or enjoyable. But maybe you've had a ray of sunshine from this visit? I hope so. Sometimes it's the very small good things in our lives that we must hang on to. More hugs from me to you....


You can get rather tired of trying to be the sensible adult in the equation- but for the first time that I can recall, she was showing a measure of being aware of me as an individual- as you say the small things, and small steps.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Joyce- I suspect she may be one of those who realises after my death that I am not the ogre she was led to believe. Dad has been totally forgiven.


That's exactly how it is here for me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's exactly how it is here for me, too.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> No link -- these are from printed materials. I can try and photograph or retype. Don't know Der Fisherman, would you rather I give him a try?


Either/or. He might be able to do it faster, but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That sounds like a good work out.


It will be. I has best take pictures along the way or folks will not believe what all I have done. Right now it doesn't look bad. I have managed to cut out most of the weeds, etc., along the fence. Still a small amount to cut out, but most of the work will be dismantling the fence.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you DeEtta! it was a good day- and I am not in any way frustrated or angry with Bronwen- she has very deep seated infantile repressed trauma memories of the bashings I took- inevitably in front of the two girls- you don't muck around with that sort of trauma, unless the person can face it themselves.


Oh my, that would be hard to work through. Hopefully she will be able to. Some things are hard to accept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that would be hard to work through. Hopefully she will be able to. Some things are hard to accept.


She is lucky in many ways that I was aware and after I got out, with both of them, I set up what was the best play therapy I could afford. The older girl- Mwyffanwy at 18 once was furious with me, and stated it thus- "Mother you so enriched my childhood, I have nothing left to discover!" she was absolutely livid- but a very insightful being. Wisdom well beyond her years.

Edit: what was not good was that it took me so long to register how it was damaging the girls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It will be. I has best take pictures along the way or folks will not believe what all I have done. Right now it doesn't look bad. I have managed to cut out most of the weeds, etc., along the fence. Still a small amount to cut out, but most of the work will be dismantling the fence.


Yes please, photos of your progress. :sm01:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Edit: what was not good was that it took me so long to register how it was damaging the girls.


Something I really hate to hear is "they are just children, they will get over it". As if all the adults can just ignore what has happened or pretend it never happened and do nothing about it. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Something I really hate to hear is "they are just children, they will get over it". As if all the adults can just ignore what has happened or pretend it never happened and do nothing about it. Grrrrrrr.


That is so wrong.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Something I really hate to hear is "they are just children, they will get over it". As if all the adults can just ignore what has happened or pretend it never happened and do nothing about it. Grrrrrrr.


I so agree with you. Somethings you don't _get over_, but you learn to live with and hopefully put behind you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I so agree with you. Somethings you don't _get over_, but you learn to live with and hopefully put behind you.


 :sm13: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have more of the German...and can get Mom for the upper/lower case translation. I may not speak German as often as preferred but it is easier than French.

I would have to download to this portable and work offline for satisfactory translation.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have more of the German...and can get Mom for the upper/lower case translation. I may not speak German as often as preferred but it is easier than French.
> 
> I would have to download to this portable and work offline for satisfactory translation.


Karen -- that's a great offer. I'm just finishing up a project and I'd like to make sure that this German lace is what I truly want to do next. Also, I'd like to do some more analysis of the whole thing. I'll get back to you if I decide to move forward. Thank you so very much.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

We are forecast more bad weather for Easter so I grabbed the bonus of a couple of hours sun yesterday to go to the Trentham Estate. Bad weather or not the waterfowl and woodland flowers have decided it is Spring. I got a new camera from my hubby and kids for my birthday last week so got in some practice with it. here are a few pics.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh Linda -- another excellent photographer!!! Such wonderful Spring topics. Love seeing the swan. They are such stately birds. Thanks.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Wonderful! A breath of fresh air. In Lakeland Florida right now. Many, many swans. They have been strutting, preening and nesting for the last month. Very special to see around the beautiful lakes here.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures. Now I am dreaming of spring weather here.
Can it be it will be here soon?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,lovely pics.
Granny Peg ,hope spring is soon with you .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Linda -- another excellent photographer!!! Such wonderful Spring topics. Love seeing the swan. They are such stately birds. Thanks.


Luckily the camera does most of the work itself but thanks, DeEtta. I love swans too. It was fun watching a couple of males draw the lines of their territory on the water without coming to blows.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> Wonderful! A breath of fresh air. In Lakeland Florida right now. Many, many swans. They have been strutting, preening and nesting for the last month. Very special to see around the beautiful lakes here.


I tried counting the swans on the lake at Trentham - got up to 60 but am pretty sure I missed a few. That is far too many of them for all to nest and breed but there are usually 3 or 4 families. Some may nest further away of course and return for the winter. The breath of fresh air certainly did me good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> What gorgeous pictures. Now I am dreaming of spring weather here.
> Can it be it will be here soon?


I hope so. It doesn't feel like Spring here today - very cold.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,lovely pics.
> Granny Peg ,hope spring is soon with you .


Thanks, Ann. Is it cold and grey with you today?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> We are forecast more bad weather for Easter so I grabbed the bonus of a couple of hours sun yesterday to go to the Trentham Estate. Bad weather or not the waterfowl and woodland flowers have decided it is Spring. I got a new camera from my hubby and kids for my birthday last week so got in some practice with it. here are a few pics.


Belated Happy Birthday! The photos are lovely! And the flowers make me think that Spring has come somewhere. Just not here...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We have swans here in Ottawa. They were a gift from your Queen in 1967 for our Centennial. Over the years they have done what swans do and I believe our city has gifted some to other towns. Our weather being as it is forces us to capture the swans each fall and home them indoors until the appropriate time in the Spring and our Mayor is usually on hand to release the swans. Almost like "Release the hounds"...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We have swans here in Ottawa. They were a gift from your Queen in 1967 for our Centennial. Over the years they have done what swans do and I believe our city has gifted some to other towns. Our weather being as it is forces us to capture the swans each fall and home them indoors until the appropriate time in the Spring and our Mayor is usually on hand to release the swans. Almost like "Release the hounds"...


I can't imagine they take kindly to the capture - or are they used to it now. They were a beautiful gift but not exactly practical and trouble free. Sort of like giving a cashmere shawl to someone who prefers to throw everything in the washer. :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> I can't imagine they take kindly to the capture - or are they used to it now. They were a beautiful gift but not exactly practical and trouble free. Sort of like giving a cashmere shawl to someone who prefers to throw everything in the washer. :sm02:


No, they are not happy to be captured but are very happy to be released :sm09:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Linda- fabulous photos! Thanks for sharing. I used to hear my parents call someone "an old coot" that they were mad at, I didn't realize there was such a thing as a bird called a coot! duh.......


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> slight aside; one reason to be leary of 'translating services' :http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457300-1.html


My lands, NancyLea. Thanks for this. Just love it. Still laughing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is partly getting the dimensions of the stroller into one's memory- so you're not crashing your toes- should be better for the weight problem, too :sm24:
> 
> It was a very pleasant day (weatherwise)- a little short on conversation- so many subjects I did not want to bring up- but good to see them, Ringo was delighted to see them, even if briefly- I did not want to hold up the expedition to Dressmart- but we are so close to the Botanic Gardens they gave me a ride both ways, which was a lot less hassle for me. On balance it was really nice to see them both, just wish I was not so far away!


So happy it was a pleasant day for all. I know about the far away. My DS and family came down for a visit with my two adorable grandchildren this week. It was so good to see them and how much they have grown and how great DS and wife are doing raising them. But they are so far away. We don't see each other often.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can get rather tired of trying to be the sensible adult in the equation- but for the first time that I can recall, she was showing a measure of being aware of me as an individual- as you say the small things, and small steps.


So glad to hear of the encouraging signs you received.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> We are forecast more bad weather for Easter so I grabbed the bonus of a couple of hours sun yesterday to go to the Trentham Estate. Bad weather or not the waterfowl and woodland flowers have decided it is Spring. I got a new camera from my hubby and kids for my birthday last week so got in some practice with it. here are a few pics.


Thanks. Linda, for sharing your lovely photos. All signs of spring.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We have swans here in Ottawa. They were a gift from your Queen in 1967 for our Centennial. Over the years they have done what swans do and I believe our city has gifted some to other towns. Our weather being as it is forces us to capture the swans each fall and home them indoors until the appropriate time in the Spring and our Mayor is usually on hand to release the swans. Almost like "Release the hounds"...


Made me smile, Vickie. We clean at a house with three dogs. They want out as soon as they get their loving. Gary always says, "Release the hounds."


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Linda- fabulous photos! Thanks for sharing. I used to hear my parents call someone "an old coot" that they were mad at, I didn't realize there was such a thing as a bird called a coot! duh.......


Coots are known to have exceptionally large families, but within a short period start essentially killing off their hatchlings by pecking them on the head. Apparently, they do this because they are uncertain about how many babies they can actually rear to adulthood. Watching them peck at a baby looks like a rather mean, disagreeable action on the part of the parent. I wonder if that is where the saying comes from. I can't remember not hearing it as I grew up. It wasn't until the last few years that I became aware of the coots chick rearing behavior.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So happy it was a pleasant day for all. I know about the far away. My DS and family came down for a visit with my two adorable grandchildren this week. It was so good to see them and how much they have grown and how great DS and wife are doing raising them. But they are so far away. We don't see each other often.


Then this visit must have been a real reward. Good for you and I'm glad your children make a point of sharing their kids with you when they can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So happy it was a pleasant day for all. I know about the far away. My DS and family came down for a visit with my two adorable grandchildren this week. It was so good to see them and how much they have grown and how great DS and wife are doing raising them. But they are so far away. We don't see each other often.


 :sm24: Probably further than my family in miles, but then we have the Strait to cross, and that pushes the cost up. Glad you had a lovely visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad to hear of the encouraging signs you received.


 :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Coots are known to have exceptionally large families, but within a short period start essentially killing off their hatchlings by pecking them on the head. Apparently, they do this because they are uncertain about how many babies they can actually rear to adulthood. Watching them peck at a baby looks like a rather mean, disagreeable action on the part of the parent. I wonder if that is where the saying comes from. I can't remember not hearing it as I grew up. It wasn't until the last few years that I became aware of the coots chick rearing behavior.


Oh no, that sounds awful. This probably is the reason behind the phrase. Boy, I'll be very careful about using it in the future! Thanks for telling me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> No, they are not happy to be captured but are very happy to be released :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Linda- fabulous photos! Thanks for sharing. I used to hear my parents call someone "an old coot" that they were mad at, I didn't realize there was such a thing as a bird called a coot! duh.......


Thanks, Joyce. We use that term over here too, usually addressed to an older man, as in, "He's a cantankerous old coot." Described my late father to a T, bless him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So happy it was a pleasant day for all. I know about the far away. My DS and family came down for a visit with my two adorable grandchildren this week. It was so good to see them and how much they have grown and how great DS and wife are doing raising them. But they are so far away. We don't see each other often.


That is a shame they are so far away, Bev but it makes it extra special when you do see them. Have you been practising portrait shots on them? :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks. Linda, for sharing your lovely photos. All signs of spring.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We are forecast more bad weather for Easter so I grabbed the bonus of a couple of hours sun yesterday to go to the Trentham Estate. Bad weather or not the waterfowl and woodland flowers have decided it is Spring. I got a new camera from my hubby and kids for my birthday last week so got in some practice with it. here are a few pics.


Sorry I missed your birthday! :sm12:

Beautiful photographs! I was just wondering yesterday if you had any new pictures.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday! :sm12:
> 
> Beautiful photographs! I was just wondering yesterday if you had any new pictures.


No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
> I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
> I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


Very nice, even so, Linda!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
> I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
> I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


Makes me think of magical places! Beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I seem to have not checked in here for a bit! I am reading through and do enjoy all the goings on.

DeEtta, your Caron Simply Soft blanket project turned out lovely. Must have felt good to complete that mission

Wow Bev, great photo of the mink! That must have been exciting to see and then actually get a photo too!

JanetLee, how great that your sweaters are in demand! You sure have a lot going on though. I don’t know how you do it all!

Great reminiscent Easter story, DeEtta. Love the sweet gifts you gave to one another.

We are celebrating Passover tonight and will have a Seder. But it is just me and dh, as family are all too far. I do have many wonderful memories of past family gatherings - just don’t remember any one particular story that stands out

Vickie, love your sweet jelly bean story too.

Sad story Julie. But glad you and Angus are still friends.

Pg 53


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great story Bev. It is nice to hear about generous and kind people.

Oh my gosh, Lee. I can’t imagine what that must have been like- nine kids with mumps- yikes!!

Enjoy those Godiva bunnies Karen. That is good chocolate.

Julie, what a shame about the trip to the canceled class. Glad you got a ride back to the bus depot. Wonderful news about Bronwen.

JanetLee, that is amazing to me that you can knit and read and get the increases correct- wow.

Nancy, that translation was so funny! No help there.
Pg 58


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Aloha, I’m finally checking in. We have been touring all over the island and then relaxing in the evenings at the condo. We decided to drive to the Sheraton Hotel that we can see from our condo and got a cocktail and were lucky to see the manta rays swimming right below the restaurant. That was pretty special. We leave for home tomorrow night. Our flight is at 10:25 pm and we get in on April 1st at 11:30. We are not looking forward to the long flight. 

I have tried catching up but am woefully behind. Saw your wonderful pictures Bev and Linda. 

And I think I read that you are going to see Bronwyn, Julie. How nice!

Sorry about missing everyone else’s goings on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I seem to have not checked in here for a bit! I am reading through and do enjoy all the goings on.
> 
> DeEtta, your Caron Simply Soft blanket project turned out lovely. Must have felt good to complete that mission
> 
> ...


Do have a wonderful Seder, Caryn, even though it will just be the two of you.

I am very glad still to be friends with Angus- he is one of my rocks.

A better memory of Easter was colouring and dyeing hard boiled eggs ready for the Thursday that was always the last day before the Easter break- the whole school (not that there were that many of us) would go over the road, to where there was a grassy hill, and we would roll our eggs down until they smashed and I think they then got eaten, although my memory is unclear on that point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great story Bev. It is nice to hear about generous and kind people.
> 
> Oh my gosh, Lee. I can't imagine what that must have been like- nine kids with mumps- yikes!!
> 
> ...


The trip to Papakura, last Monday had it's compensations though! The annoying part is feeling that I am behind with the weaving- none this week too, of course. Small steps with Bronwen- but who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aloha, I'm finally checking in. We have been touring all over the island and then relaxing in the evenings at the condo. We decided to drive to the Sheraton Hotel that we can see from our condo and got a cocktail and were lucky to see the manta rays swimming right below the restaurant. That was pretty special. We leave for home tomorrow night. Our flight is at 10:25 pm and we get in on April 1st at 11:30. We are not looking forward to the long flight.
> 
> I have tried catching up but am woefully behind. Saw your wonderful pictures Bev and Linda.
> 
> ...


Safe journey home, Barbara!
Yes Bronwen and I met up with DGD as well, at the Gardens- you will recall the cafe and Visitors centre- it was a nice lunch, and I was grateful that Bronwen gave me a ride both ways.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, so glad for you that you had a good visit with Bronwen and dgd. Glad that Ringo enjoyed having them too 

Melanie, sorry for your mishap with the blanket. Hope it gets put right without too much pain. Sounds like good progress on your shawl.

Linda, those are gorgeous birds and great pictures of them. The violets are pretty too. Nice you were able to get out and use your new birthday camera
Lovely shot of the moss also- what a great green!

Glad you had a nice visit with your kids and grandkids too, Bev. It is hard being far from them, I know that too.

Barbara, how fun to get to see the manta rays. What a wonderful trip you have had. May you have a safe and uneventful flight home.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do have a wonderful Seder, Caryn, even though it will just be the two of you.
> 
> I am very glad still to be friends with Angus- he is one of my rocks.
> 
> A better memory of Easter was colouring and dyeing hard boiled eggs ready for the Thursday that was always the last day before the Easter break- the whole school (not that there were that many of us) would go over the road, to where there was a grassy hill, and we would roll our eggs down until they smashed and I think they then got eaten, although my memory is unclear on that point.


Thank you Julie.
What a fun memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so glad for you that you had a good visit with Bronwen and dgd. Glad that Ringo enjoyed having them too
> 
> Melanie, sorry for your mishap with the blanket. Hope it gets put right without too much pain. Sounds like good progress on your shawl.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Caryn! Ringo just adores people full stop!!!!! Just wish I was not so far from them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie.
> What a fun memory.


 :sm24: Of course it's all back to front down here- the Churches tend to be holding their Harvest Festivals.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
> I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
> I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


Love all the textures, Linda. My eyes can almost feel the variety. Wow


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
> I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
> I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


But it is still beautiful and that is what counts! Learning a new camera is a lot of fun. Enjoy the process.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, a little here, a little there. But, if it is very windy out I do not work in the yard. No special reason other than the wind just goes right through me! I usually try to get the yard work done earlier in the day to avoid the wind. Light in the morning, fairly active by 2 or 3 pm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, that is amazing to me that you can knit and read and get the increases correct- wow.
> 
> Pg 58


Stitch markers are a reader's best friend!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The trip to Papakura, last Monday had it's compensations though! The annoying part is feeling that I am behind with the weaving- none this week too, of course. Small steps with Bronwen- but who knows?


Small steps are good. They do add up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Small steps are good. They do add up.


I am hoping I live long- my marker is 75- where I lost my mum, dad lived nearly to 92- so who knows!?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

What a week this has been. I feel like I've been "MIA - missing in action." What with the normal visits to Mom, I had to go into town one extra day for a related meeting and then found out that I've people coming next Monday for lunch -- they want to test out the kitchen -- well maybe what they want is to satisfy their curiousity and get a meal. In any case, I love having them so that's fine, but I realized that my pantry was getting pretty bare of some critical items.  So yesterday I made the trip to Klamath Falls (300 mi round trip) to do some pantry shopping. So I'm set now for a few months. While I was there, I picked up some fabric to make a fabric covered gift box to hold the cobweb stole. I'm about 30 rows from completion. Actually, I thought I'd completed it last Wednesday, but discovered that when I did the first end, I stopped short of the edging. So I went from all finished euphoria to needing another 34 rows -- 4 of which I've managed to get done.

Winter stepped aside here this last week and on Tuesday we went from barely freezing temperatures during the day to up in the 50s and 60s. Still below freezing at night, but the days have been wonderful -- actually twice as good as that because we haven't had any wind -- gorgeous, brisk clear, calm days. Of course, so far I haven't been able to take advantage of that because I've been running around here and there, but tomorrow, I want to spend a part of the day outside -- with my luck it will probably rain.......

Easter weekend has arrived as has Passover. Hope that each of you have a fun weekend. It really is a wonderful way to initiate the loss of winter and the promise of Spring and summer. For those of you at the other end of the earth -- it must be difficult to think of Easter as a pre-winter event. Probably doesn't seem unusual if that's what you've known for the majority of your life, but it does seem unsettling to me and for me. 

Greetings everyone. Hope to have the last 30 rows done on the stole soon so I can show off the finished item. Am very anxious to see it done myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a week this has been. I feel like I've been "MIA - missing in action." What with the normal visits to Mom, I had to go into town one extra day for a related meeting and then found out that I've people coming next Monday for lunch -- they want to test out the kitchen -- well maybe what they want is to satisfy their curiousity and get a meal. In any case, I love having them so that's fine, but I realized that my pantry was getting pretty bare of some critical items. So yesterday I made the trip to Klamath Falls (300 mi round trip) to do some pantry shopping. So I'm set now for a few months. While I was there, I picked up some fabric to make a fabric covered gift box to hold the cobweb stole. I'm about 30 rows from completion. Actually, I thought I'd completed it last Wednesday, but discovered that when I did the first end, I stopped short of the edging. So I went from all finished euphoria to needing another 34 rows -- 4 of which I've managed to get done.
> 
> Winter stepped aside here this last week and on Tuesday we went from barely freezing temperatures during the day to up in the 50s and 60s. Still below freezing at night, but the days have been wonderful -- actually twice as good as that because we haven't had any wind -- gorgeous, brisk clear, calm days. Of course, so far I haven't been able to take advantage of that because I've been running around here and there, but tomorrow, I want to spend a part of the day outside -- with my luck it will probably rain.......
> 
> ...


Having lived my first decade in the Northern Hemisphere, I have never truly adjusted to Easter being Harvest time, similarly not fond of hot Christmasses. That is good you will enjoy your visitors DeEtta! A long round trip indeed to get your supplies- wise to get enough to last through.
Enjoy your time with your friends!

Bit of a bummer about the stole- from high to downer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a week this has been. I feel like I've been "MIA - missing in action." What with the normal visits to Mom, I had to go into town one extra day for a related meeting and then found out that I've people coming next Monday for lunch -- they want to test out the kitchen -- well maybe what they want is to satisfy their curiousity and get a meal. In any case, I love having them so that's fine, but I realized that my pantry was getting pretty bare of some critical items. So yesterday I made the trip to Klamath Falls (300 mi round trip) to do some pantry shopping. So I'm set now for a few months. While I was there, I picked up some fabric to make a fabric covered gift box to hold the cobweb stole. I'm about 30 rows from completion. Actually, I thought I'd completed it last Wednesday, but discovered that when I did the first end, I stopped short of the edging. So I went from all finished euphoria to needing another 34 rows -- 4 of which I've managed to get done.
> 
> Winter stepped aside here this last week and on Tuesday we went from barely freezing temperatures during the day to up in the 50s and 60s. Still below freezing at night, but the days have been wonderful -- actually twice as good as that because we haven't had any wind -- gorgeous, brisk clear, calm days. Of course, so far I haven't been able to take advantage
> 
> ...


Oh my, you have been busy! That is a long ways to go for staples. I do not go as far, but I really do put it off for as long as possible. It is helped along by DH being gone so much. Don't need to buy as much because I really don't eat even half of what he does.

Thank you for the link to Thift Books. I was able to order the book for a total of $5.68 to include shipping and handling. And it is supposed to be in "very good" condition.

Your wind has been visiting me! And it is a cold wind. It is nice to see th sunshine, but get out in the wind and you get throughly chilled. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> ...Your wind has been visiting me! And it is a cold wind. It is nice to see th sunshine, but get out in the wind and you get throughly chilled. Brrrrrr.


Yep -- I know that wind. Not pleasant. Had a problem with one of our large gates. Had to rehang it in the wind and rain last week. Chilled me right to the bone. I just don't find that kind of thing very pleasant anymore and have no need to appear "tough." Rather stay inside and enjoy myself. Glad you follow a similar approach.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice, even so, Linda!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Makes me think of magical places! Beautiful!


When we take the grandsons next I will tell the little one it is a fairy doorway because there are fairies at Trentham.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is a shame they are so far away, Bev but it makes it extra special when you do see them. Have you been practising portrait shots on them? :sm02:


Oh, I took tons of pictures. I had to use a flash on the two year old, as he was in constant motion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> No problem about the birthday, JanetLee, I don't think I mentioned it.
> I'm glad you like the photos - love my new toy. I wouldn't have been able to get the bird shots with my old camera.
> I was thinking of you and your mossy trees when I took this. Doesn't have the mystery and atmosphere of your shots of course.


Lovely, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I seem to have not checked in here for a bit! I am reading through and do enjoy all the goings on.
> 
> DeEtta, your Caron Simply Soft blanket project turned out lovely. Must have felt good to complete that mission
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. It was pretty amazing.  I was so pleased he stayed for 4 shots.  Happy Seder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie.


 :sm24: You're welcome.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Aloha, I'm finally checking in. We have been touring all over the island and then relaxing in the evenings at the condo. We decided to drive to the Sheraton Hotel that we can see from our condo and got a cocktail and were lucky to see the manta rays swimming right below the restaurant. That was pretty special. We leave for home tomorrow night. Our flight is at 10:25 pm and we get in on April 1st at 11:30. We are not looking forward to the long flight.
> 
> I have tried catching up but am woefully behind. Saw your wonderful pictures Bev and Linda.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Barbara. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Julie, so glad for you that you had a good visit with Bronwen and dgd. Glad that Ringo enjoyed having them too
> 
> Melanie, sorry for your mishap with the blanket. Hope it gets put right without too much pain. Sounds like good progress on your shawl.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. It was wonderful to see them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yep -- I know that wind. Not pleasant. Had a problem with one of our large gates. Had to rehang it in the wind and rain last week. Chilled me right to the bone. I just don't find that kind of thing very pleasant anymore and have no need to appear "tough." Rather stay inside and enjoy myself. Glad you follow a similar approach.


Yikes!! That does not feel like fun at all, DeEtta.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


It's gorgeous! Good luck with the charts and text :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping I live long- my marker is 75- where I lost my mum, dad lived nearly to 92- so who knows!?


Let's hope we all have long and healthy lives! Glad you had a good time with Bronwyn and DGD.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry De Etta but I chuckled at your words “Straight forward “To my eyes and ability that is extremely difficult and I could not contemplate making it even in a known language .Sorry you have such a long trip to do some shopping .I am a mile from a supermarket .Enjoy the visitors and satisfy their curiosity .
Good pic ,Linda and fancy telling porkies to those innocents !
Lovely,Bev ,that you enjoyed the company and was able to get some snaps .
Janet Lee ,I hate wind .To-day we had a very cold wind whipping about .Even Hector cut his time outdoors down .He lies out in the snow as he is always hot but didn’t want to be out in the wind .
Hope all went well at your meal,Caryn .Just the two of you would be peaceful .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may have quite a few Niebline (sp?) patterns already thanks to Deborah's interest (dragonflylace). She's still active on KP...and I've let her know about Norma passing on.

I will note the title of the pattern and work on it. I may have to send the translation through my desktop computer as I have difficulty uploading to this device.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I may have quite a few Niebline (sp?) patterns already thanks to Deborah's interest (dragonflylace). She's still active on KP...and I've let her know about Norma passing on.
> 
> I will note the title of the pattern and work on it. I may have to send the translation through my desktop computer as I have difficulty uploading to this device.


Karen -- don't jump in just yet. I'm still at the thinking stage. What I'm "battling out" is whether to start working on this or to return to the partially done double knit baby blanket. The angel on my right shoulder is telling me to finish what I've already started and to focus my attentions, in other words "get'r done." While the angel on my left shoulder (obviously the naughty one), is whispering in my ear how exciting it will be to start something new -- what a challenge, what a joy, etc. So, we need to let the battle ensue before any of us on the sidelines invest anything into this war. In short, I don't want to waste your time -- or at least, just not yet. But I do appreciate your willingness to help. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- don't jump in just yet. I'm still at the thinking stage. What I'm "battling out" is whether to start working on this or to return to the partially done double knit baby blanket. The angel on my right shoulder is telling me to finish what I've already started and to focus my attentions, in other words "get'r done." While the angel on my left shoulder (obviously the naughty one), is whispering in my ear how exciting it will be to start something new -- what a challenge, what a joy, etc. So, we need to let the battle ensue before any of us on the sidelines invest anything into this war. In short, I don't want to waste your time -- or at least, just not yet. But I do appreciate your willingness to help. Thank you.


Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).

We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.

I'm doing better without the use of antibiotics... but I want Mom with me tonight, not in hospital! At least I won't starve with the shopping trip Mom and I did at Costco last night. I now have a source of meats to smoke with my new smoker! :sm24:

I will still use Home Depot for wood and equipment supplies for the smoker but I need the garden items too. :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).
> 
> We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.
> 
> ...


Karen -- hope whatever the "crud" is leaves your family soon. Our in our area, people are suffering from a terrible cough or extreme vomitting. It has been such a strange year -- knock on wood, so far I seemed to have dodged most of the bullets. Take care of yourself and your family and enjoy smoking up a storm. Its about time to make a run to Costco. I manage to do that about once a year. Since it soo far away we always do a "stock up" trip and that means big dollars -- so have to save up for big price tag although in the long run, it is really a lot more economical to buy some things in bulk.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).
> 
> We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.
> 
> ...


Karen, it's so hard to try to split yourself between your two parents :sm19: Make sure to take care of yourself. And the Nurse in me says "wash your hands." We had the "Memphis Crud" in February and it took forever to leave us...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


Absolutely beautiful! Good that you have the experience to use the charts and fill in the rest of the details to make a gorgeous shawl. Great that gauge isn't as critical in a shawl as it would be in garment.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Karen,I do hope you will all have a speedy recovery .Something interesting I read to-day was to wash your pillow as the germs are in it and you re infect yourself .Perhaps it meant the case as pillows would take some laundering .Take care .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Karen,I do hope you will all have a speedy recovery .Something interesting I read to-day was to wash your pillow as the germs are in it and you re infect yourself .Perhaps it meant the case as pillows would take some laundering .Take care .


My mother always thoroughly cleaned everything in the house in the Spring and in the Fall. This included bed pillows and throw pillows from the living room. In the days before clothes dryers, it was a long job to get pillows to dry. I don't remember how often we changed sheets and pillowcases, but if someone was sick, as soon as they showed signs of recovery, the bedding was changed and the windows opened to air out the room while the recovering sick person was in the shower or bath.

I don't do any where near as much house cleaning as my mother did. I'm sure she is frowning! Long ago, I started using a cotton hand towel, laid across my bed pillow, on top of the pretty pillowcase. I have oily skin on my face and discovered I was ruining the pretty pillowcases from my hope chest. Also, I am prone to pollen and mold allergies and pesky sinus infections. If I've had nasal drainage that didn't wake me up during the night, or had been coughing during the night, it is a simple matter to change the hand towel at least every morning, if not during the night also. I'm concerned about re-infection too. I haven't bought any bright or dark colored towels in probably 30 years because white or ivory can be bleached occasionally without damage. (That's assuming you don't pour bleach directly on the towels in the washer like my hubby does. cuss, cuss, cuss....)

Since my youngest grandson has graduated to a twin sized bed, this has required a lot of new sheets and a good mattress cover. In looking over all the choices, there are pillow and mattress covers that are somehow resistant to mold and bacteria. Wow! Great improvement, but it does cost a lot more for these things. Might be worth it for those who really suffer, though. For now, I'll stick with a hand towel on the pillow. Simple and works for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


Oh my, DeEtta, I am drooling! That is gorgeous!

BTW, received the book in the mail today. Went directly to the front porch and sat there and went through it page by page! Beautiful patterns! Thanks for posting the picture and telling us the name of the book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).
> 
> We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.
> 
> ...


What kind of smoker did you buy? We are on our second Trager grill.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, DeEtta, I am drooling! That is gorgeous!
> 
> BTW, received the book in the mail today. Went directly to the front porch and sat there and went through it page by page! Beautiful patterns! Thanks for posting the picture and telling us the name of the book.


Her two books have been long-term residents in my library. I believe her charts were the first that I had come across back in the 1980s so I tend to construct my charts in similar fashion. And the very best thing, is that her instructions are clear and understandable and I have NEVER found an error -- oh, for the days of proofreading!!!!! Glad you found the book; I'm sure it will give you hours of return on your investment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Her two books have been long-term residents in my library. I believe her charts were the first that I had come across back in the 1980s so I tend to construct my charts in similar fashion. And the very best thing, is that her instructions are clear and understandable and I have NEVER found an error -- oh, for the days of proofreading!!!!! Glad you found the book; I'm sure it will give you hours of return on your investment.


I was looking over the charts and they are very clear. When I get started they look easy to follow.

There were several of the patterns that are very attractive tome. The pillow top with the hearts was very good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I was looking over the charts and they are very clear. When I get started they look easy to follow.
> 
> There were several of the patterns that are very attractive tome. The pillow top with the hearts was very good.


One of my favorites in book 1 is the Azalea pattern. I got some alpaca lace weight which I wanted to use for this pattern as a shawl. My thought was to only work 4 of the 6 sections (so not a full round) and then each layer of leaves would be a slightly different shade of color thus creating an ombre effect. Ran into real difficulties because it turns out that following that approach in each section there would be up to 3 different colors working at the same time so you'd be forced to use intarsia techniques and that means bobbins and that means a lot of trouble when working on small needles (probably dps). So that project idea is sitting waiting for me to resurrect it at some time -- and I'm sure I will because I bought the yarn specifically for this. What I may end up doing is changing the basic pattern or thinking of a better way to deal with the color change problems. Color changes and lace aren't a nice fit in my experience.

Glad you are enjoying the book.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Almost done with the cobweb stole -- finished up the pattern knitting and will work it off the needles tomorrow -- too fuzzy in the eyes and head to do that now. I must say, the cobweb yarn does put a lot of strain on the eyes, but oh, the softness in the hand --- yum. Can hardly wait to get this blocked because the next step will be to make construct a fabric box to hold the stole. I found some really gorgeous fabric on my trip yesterday -- suspect it will be wonderful as a presentation container.

Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, I took tons of pictures. I had to use a flash on the two year old, as he was in constant motion.


He was excited to be visiting you, no doubt. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so glad for you that you had a good visit with Bronwen and dgd. Glad that Ringo enjoyed having them too
> 
> Melanie, sorry for your mishap with the blanket. Hope it gets put right without too much pain. Sounds like good progress on your shawl.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. I seem to have missed a whole bunch of posts for some reason. I thought it was quiet on here. Just going through and finding them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Love all the textures, Linda. My eyes can almost feel the variety. Wow


It is a lovely place to walk, DeEtta. We have annual membership so go often.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> But it is still beautiful and that is what counts! Learning a new camera is a lot of fun. Enjoy the process.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a week this has been. I feel like I've been "MIA - missing in action." What with the normal visits to Mom, I had to go into town one extra day for a related meeting and then found out that I've people coming next Monday for lunch -- they want to test out the kitchen -- well maybe what they want is to satisfy their curiousity and get a meal. In any case, I love having them so that's fine, but I realized that my pantry was getting pretty bare of some critical items. So yesterday I made the trip to Klamath Falls (300 mi round trip) to do some pantry shopping. So I'm set now for a few months. While I was there, I picked up some fabric to make a fabric covered gift box to hold the cobweb stole. I'm about 30 rows from completion. Actually, I thought I'd completed it last Wednesday, but discovered that when I did the first end, I stopped short of the edging. So I went from all finished euphoria to needing another 34 rows -- 4 of which I've managed to get done.
> 
> Winter stepped aside here this last week and on Tuesday we went from barely freezing temperatures during the day to up in the 50s and 60s. Still below freezing at night, but the days have been wonderful -- actually twice as good as that because we haven't had any wind -- gorgeous, brisk clear, calm days. Of course, so far I haven't been able to take advantage of that because I've been running around here and there, but tomorrow, I want to spend a part of the day outside -- with my luck it will probably rain.......
> 
> ...


It is hard to imagine 300 miles for a shopping trip when I live a 10 minute walk away from 2 supermarkets. On the flip side I don't have all the space you have - swings and roundabouts

You have made good progress on your shawl, DeEtta. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article.

Hope you are also enjoying your Easter weekend.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


It is gorgeous.
I don't know if this is of any use to you, DeEtta but there are 2 groups on Ravelry used by Niebling fans. One is just called Herbert Niebling and the other Niebling Needlers; this last for knitters who have completed a Niebling shawl and "survived the experience". I seem to remember you don't use Ravelry much but should you need it I'm sure someone there would help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry De Etta but I chuckled at your words "Straight forward "To my eyes and ability that is extremely difficult and I could not contemplate making it even in a known language .Sorry you have such a long trip to do some shopping .I am a mile from a supermarket .Enjoy the visitors and satisfy their curiosity .
> Good pic ,Linda and fancy telling porkies to those innocents !
> Lovely,Bev ,that you enjoyed the company and was able to get some snaps .
> Janet Lee ,I hate wind .To-day we had a very cold wind whipping about .Even Hector cut his time outdoors down .He lies out in the snow as he is always hot but didn't want to be out in the wind .
> Hope all went well at your meal,Caryn .Just the two of you would be peaceful .


Very cold here too, Ann but at least we have a little sun today. Hope you are cracking on with your shawl - nupps and all. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).
> 
> We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your parents are unwell, Karen - hopt they are back to good health soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Let's hope we all have long and healthy lives! Glad you had a good time with Bronwyn and DGD.


Indeed- and thanks Barbara.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is gorgeous.
> I don't know if this is of any use to you, DeEtta but there are 2 groups on Ravelry used by Niebling fans. One is just called Herbert Niebling and the other Niebling Needlers; this last for knitters who have completed a Niebling shawl and "survived the experience". I seem to remember you don't use Ravelry much but should you need it I'm sure someone there would help.


Thanks Linda --- Its good to know these resources exist. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yipee -- Stole is done!!! and is now drying after being blocked. I thought to take a photo to share, but the off white color of the yarn on the pale grey blocking mats just doesn't show anything. So once it is dry, I'll photograph it. It turned out to be approx 75-80" long and 18-19" wide. I could have blocked it much harder. There is a lot of spring in that particular yarn: Haapsula cobweb weight. I got distracted by an early phone call so the stole soaked for nearly an hour. It is such a delicate off-white or I suppose you could call it the palest of creams. Lovely yarn. Now to make the presentation box and the project will be done.

Have to make up a couple of deviled eggs for my Mom. She said she would enjoy having some; so why not? Then I'm off to town. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Yipee -- Stole is done!!! and is now drying after being blocked. I thought to take a photo to share, but the off white color of the yarn on the pale grey blocking mats just doesn't show anything. So once it is dry, I'll photograph it. It turned out to be approx 75-80" long and 18-19" wide. I could have blocked it much harder. There is a lot of spring in that particular yarn: Haapsula cobweb weight. I got distracted by an early phone call so the stole soaked for nearly an hour. It is such a delicate off-white or I suppose you could call it the palest of creams. Lovely yarn. Now to make the presentation box and the project will be done.
> 
> Have to make up a couple of deviled eggs for my Mom. She said she would enjoy having some; so why not? Then I'm off to town. Hope everyone has a great day.


Congratulations on finishing the shawl :sm09: Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl and presentation box!
Thoughtful to make the eggs for your Mom. So often they are not really enjoying food and it's heartening to say they would like something in particular. Have a fabulous day!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What kind of smoker did you buy? We are on our second Trager grill.


What I bought was a Masterbuilt ... but what is listed online isn't the price paid (must have been on sale PRE-Christmas).

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Charcoal-Bullet-Smoker-20060416/303496991

You must go directly to either Home Depot or equivalent store for Masterbuilt smoker possibles.

Joyce --> The best remedy I used was to change the toothbrush I brush my teeth with. I did this IMMEDIATELY when I started feeling better. Why suffer through a continuous bout of strep?

I'm enjoying my freedom with Mom at home... they only gave her a drip IV while in ER along with various tests. Pharmacy antibiotic filled before we left.

Hoppy Easter y'all! :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wishing all a Happy Easter.
We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly. 

DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful! 

Karen, hope you and your family feel better soon.


JanetLee, I think I missed what book it is that you and DeEtta have, but glad to hear you got it and are enjoying the reading


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Wishing all a Happy Easter.
> We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly.
> 
> DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful!
> ...


What a good looking pair of fur babies!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a good looking pair of fur babies!


Thanks Vickie. We are enjoying them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yipee -- Stole is done!!! and is now drying after being blocked. I thought to take a photo to share, but the off white color of the yarn on the pale grey blocking mats just doesn't show anything. So once it is dry, I'll photograph it. It turned out to be approx 75-80" long and 18-19" wide. I could have blocked it much harder. There is a lot of spring in that particular yarn: Haapsula cobweb weight. I got distracted by an early phone call so the stole soaked for nearly an hour. It is such a delicate off-white or I suppose you could call it the palest of creams. Lovely yarn. Now to make the presentation box and the project will be done.
> 
> Have to make up a couple of deviled eggs for my Mom. She said she would enjoy having some; so why not? Then I'm off to town. Hope everyone has a great day.


Looking forward to seeing the stole!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wishing all a Happy Easter.
> We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly.
> 
> DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful!
> ...


Lama Bear looks an absolute darling!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wishing all a Happy Easter.
> We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly.
> 
> DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful!
> ...


He looks so huggable.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lama Bear looks an absolute darling!


He is fun and is adapting fast to his new home
We are having to "baby proof" the house.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> He looks so huggable.


He really is and loves to have his belly rubbed


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Caryn -- we were referring to Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace Knitting. She has two and both are filled with wonderful, charted lace patterns. I had posted something that I made from one of her books and JanetLee was interested. So she looked around and finally found it. Sounds like she too could be persuaded to give one of the gorgeous patterns a go. I think she is wanting to do something for an upcoming wedding.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- we were referring to Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace Knitting. She has two and both are filled with wonderful, charted lace patterns. I had posted something that I made from one of her books and JanetLee was interested. So she looked around and finally found it. Sounds like she too could be persuaded to give one of the gorgeous patterns a go. I think she is wanting to do something for an upcoming wedding.


Thanks DeEtta. I have heard of this book before and, in fact it is on my wish list - maybe for my birthday


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> One of my favorites in book 1 is the Azalea pattern. I got some alpaca lace weight which I wanted to use for this pattern as a shawl. My thought was to only work 4 of the 6 sections (so not a full round) and then each layer of leaves would be a slightly different shade of color thus creating an ombre effect. Ran into real difficulties because it turns out that following that approach in each section there would be up to 3 different colors working at the same time so you'd be forced to use intarsia techniques and that means bobbins and that means a lot of trouble when working on small needles (probably dps). So that project idea is sitting waiting for me to resurrect it at some time -- and I'm sure I will because I bought the yarn specifically for this. What I may end up doing is changing the basic pattern or thinking of a better way to deal with the color change problems. Color changes and lace aren't a nice fit in my experience.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the book.


I was definitely looking at that pattern also! Wondering how much yarn it would take. Of course, with all of these, it would be buy twice what you think you might need! Part of the fun, playing yarn chicken. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Almost done with the cobweb stole -- finished up the pattern knitting and will work it off the needles tomorrow -- too fuzzy in the eyes and head to do that now. I must say, the cobweb yarn does put a lot of strain on the eyes, but oh, the softness in the hand --- yum. Can hardly wait to get this blocked because the next step will be to make construct a fabric box to hold the stole. I found some really gorgeous fabric on my trip yesterday -- suspect it will be wonderful as a presentation container.
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone.


Sounds wonderful. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yipee -- Stole is done!!! and is now drying after being blocked. I thought to take a photo to share, but the off white color of the yarn on the pale grey blocking mats just doesn't show anything. So once it is dry, I'll photograph it. It turned out to be approx 75-80" long and 18-19" wide. I could have blocked it much harder. There is a lot of spring in that particular yarn: Haapsula cobweb weight. I got distracted by an early phone call so the stole soaked for nearly an hour. It is such a delicate off-white or I suppose you could call it the palest of creams. Lovely yarn. Now to make the presentation box and the project will be done.
> 
> Have to make up a couple of deviled eggs for my Mom. She said she would enjoy having some; so why not? Then I'm off to town. Hope everyone has a great day.


Good for you!

I am partial to deviled eggs also. Yummy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, I think I missed what book it is that you and DeEtta have, but glad to hear you got it and are enjoying the reading


Caryn, it is the _First Book Of Modern Lace Knitting_ by Marianne Kinzel. Printed in 1972 and is very, very good shape!

What a sweet looking puppy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- we were referring to Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace Knitting. She has two and both are filled with wonderful, charted lace patterns. I had posted something that I made from one of her books and JanetLee was interested. So she looked around and finally found it. Sounds like she too could be persuaded to give one of the gorgeous patterns a go. I think she is wanting to do something for an upcoming wedding.


Definitely! I have the yarn, the pattern, and now need to finish the two cardigans first (getting paid for those) and then start on this one.

I keep looking at the pattern and familiarizing myself with the different chart signs. Easy enough to follow. Time will tell once I do get started on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> He is fun and is adapting fast to his new home
> We are having to "baby proof" the house.


 :sm24: You will have to be baby proof till after he gets his second teeth! Glad he is settling in well!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Linda! Nice photos. Love the swan.

Must be quite a noisy place with swans indoors for the winter Vickie. But good that they are being cared for.

Welcome home Barbara (Babalou). Glad your trip was a success.

Glad your visit with the grands was fun Bev (eschlemania).

For someone who lives in 'no mans land' DeEtta (Belle), you sure do get a lot of visitors.  Glad your pantry is full again. I read that you have finished the cobweb stole, fantastic. Looking forward to photos.

Karen (kaixixang), hope you and your parents are feeling better soon. Enjoy the new smoker.

Joyce, interesting tip on the hand towel. 

Caryn (sisu), congrats on the new puppy. Bodhi looks intrigued. 


Happy Easter and Passover to those who celebrate.

I have been away for four days so apologies if I missed anyone. We did have a great time at the helicopter gathering. One day was rained out so we did not get to do as much flying as we had hoped but we did spend time with some really great people. I did get some knitting done. I am on the last pattern row for Heads Will Roll (Yay!) and Driving Miss Dahlia is back on the needles and I have knitted to the point where I was when I realized my error and had to frog a bunch of it. I am much happier for having fixed it.

A couple of photos from the gathering.

.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What I bought was a Masterbuilt ... but what is listed online isn't the price paid (must have been on sale PRE-Christmas).
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Charcoal-Bullet-Smoker-20060416/303496991
> 
> ...


Yes, toothbrushes are often overlooked but very important. We wash other things that touch our mouths after each use, cups and cutlery for example. But we just don't think about our toothbrushes! I've heard that in a pinch, if you don't have a spare, a toothbrush can be sterilized by soaking for a short time in hydrogen peroxide, but I've never tried it. Oh dear, strep infections are among the most painful infections I've ever experienced. Drinking water was like trying to swallow glass shards. Glad you stopped the cycle!

Hope you've had a good visit with your Mom, so important for both of you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I've been looking at this pattern (this is one of the German patterns) designed by Herbert Niebling. The reprint of one of his folios has everything charted. I've spent a lot of time looking at the charts and think I could follow them without too much trouble. So, if I decide to tackle the German text of the pattern, I'm thinking that this one is pretty straight forward and might be a good starting place. It is called Isabella


It's beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Don't worry about how quickly I'm working on it. I have one parent on one floor of the local Veterans hospital... & the other being seen in the ER (where I'm sitting reading on my chatting/emails).
> 
> We ALL have a variant of a cough and they're giving Dad antibiotics to knock down his problems.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your parents' problems. Hopefully, they will clear up and your mom will be home soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> He was excited to be visiting you, no doubt. :sm02:


I think he was just plain excited-5 hour car trip, hotel and pool before he got to my house.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wishing all a Happy Easter.
> We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly.
> 
> DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful!
> ...


LamaBear looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I was definitely looking at that pattern also! Wondering how much yarn it would take. Of course, with all of these, it would be buy twice what you think you might need! Part of the fun, playing yarn chicken. :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Linda! Nice photos. Love the swan.
> 
> Must be quite a noisy place with swans indoors for the winter Vickie. But good that they are being cared for.
> 
> ...


Melanie, glad you are happier with your knitting and past the trouble point. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are my boys.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Handsome boys ,Bev . and a super looking cake .
Caryn , sure the baby and Bodhi will be good pals .Both lovely dogs .
De Etta ,finishing your shawl was quick .Looking forward to the pics.
Melanie ,you are certainly flying high .Correcting that knitting will have been satisfying .
Joyce ,some good tips re infections ,thank you.
Linda ,soon be the show in Wales ,enjoy .
Barbara ,settle back to reality ! Glad you enjoyed the holiday .
Now my memory is failing so good wishes to anyone I 
have missed .We have snow in the U.K. again !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Handsome boys ,Bev . and a super looking cake .
> Caryn , sure the baby and Bodhi will be good pals .Both lovely dogs .
> De Etta ,finishing your shawl was quick .Looking forward to the pics.
> Melanie ,you are certainly flying high .Correcting that knitting will have been satisfying .
> ...


Again! Wow. What an unsettled season so far.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Linda! Nice photos. Love the swan.
> 
> Must be quite a noisy place with swans indoors for the winter Vickie. But good that they are being cared for.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back, Melanie. It is a shame rain cut down your flying time but you seem to have had a good time anyway.
I always enjoy your photos.
Well done on getting your knitting back on track - I'll look forward to your progress.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my boys.


Great photos of your gorgeous boys, Bev. Little one obviously loved his cake.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Handsome boys ,Bev . and a super looking cake .
> Caryn , sure the baby and Bodhi will be good pals .Both lovely dogs .
> De Etta ,finishing your shawl was quick .Looking forward to the pics.
> Melanie ,you are certainly flying high .Correcting that knitting will have been satisfying .
> ...


Isn't it just a horrid day. Snow here overnight too. Now it is raining and everything is a slushy mess and it is such a grey, miserable day. It will be lights on, hot drink and knitting for me I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Again! Wow. What an unsettled season so far.


Unsettled is the right word, Julie.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my boys.


Handsome boys there! Love the way Ollie is enjoying the cake. And, what a cake! I've seen photos of cakes so nice looking, hate the thought of cutting them up!

My boys were over to my house yesterday (Easter Sunday). I don't think I've ever seen anyone make ham disappear as quickly as my son does! Little grandson couldn't get enough of egg hunting. Whew! Since school is on Spring Break now, I'll be leaving in a few minutes to stay with little grandson while his daddy is at work. A month ago, Daddy took a week off work and he couldn't understand why he had to go to school. Now it's his turn to stay home while Daddy goes to work. I have packed a very full and heavy busy bag, lots of snacks....it's going to be a very long day. I debated making my bed up this morning, I may just fall right in to it when I get home tonight!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dad is the one still in hospital... my "accomplice", Mom, is enjoying her PT session today 4/2/2018 and has enjoyed an Easter spinach quiche from Fresh Thyme with me. I don't mind spinach with cheese and eggs OR spinikopita (Greek savory dish).

I woke up this morning without a bronchitis type cough or full nose. Very pleasant wakeup even preceding the timer set of 2 minutes remaining. Looked outside and discovered the LOVELY snow. Wheeee! :sm15:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good for your mum enjoying some food and how good that you felt better .Get well to your dad ,Karen .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wishing all a Happy Easter.
> We are busy here with a new pup, who we picked up yesterday. I forgot how much attention a little fellow needs. He is adorable though and is getting used to us and his new home and routine pretty quickly.
> 
> DeEtta, looking forward to seeing your finished project. Someday I would like to try that cobweb lace. You sure make it sound wonderful!
> ...


He is adorable, Caryn. Looks like his older "sibling" will show him the ropes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope you and your family get well soon, Karen. 

Looking forward to the picture of your cobweb stole, DeEtta. 

Nice pics, Melanie of your helicopter getaway. And good news on moving forward on your project. 

What cuties your GSs are, Bev. That is some cake. 

I managed to get 4 loads of laundry done yesterday and 4 more to go. Everything was so wrinkled from the luggage that it all went in the laundry. Grocery shopping today as the cupboard is pretty bare. And, I need to catch up on the Year of scarves from Toni and Elizabeth. I forced myself to stay up yesterday to get back on NM time but did squeeze a nap in after we went out for breakfast. Had huevos rancheros as we “needed” green chile after a month without. It would be sacrilegious not to have had any on our first day back. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope you and your family get well soon, Karen.
> 
> Looking forward to the picture of your cobweb stole, DeEtta.
> 
> ...


That is the worst thing about getting back - laundry and food shopping. Hope you are soon back into your usual routine.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What fun you must have had Bev. Excluding the cleanup after the cake, lol.

Welcome home Barbara. I'll be doing laundry and food shopping myself tonight although I have less to do having been gone for a much shorter time.

Sounds like you have quite a week ahead of you Joyce, enjoy!

Great news on kicking the bronchitis Karen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Linda! Nice photos. Love the swan.
> 
> Must be quite a noisy place with swans indoors for the winter Vickie. But good that they are being cared for.
> 
> ...


Great views from the air! Good to have the motorcycle at times. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my boys.


Ah, Bev, they are so cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope you and your family get well soon, Karen.
> 
> Looking forward to the picture of your cobweb stole, DeEtta.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that is a lot of laundry! Do you use a dryer or hand it outside?

Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


This is so beautiful, DeEtta. You work so fast- wish I could accomplish as much!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Handsome boys ,Bev . and a super looking cake .
> Caryn , sure the baby and Bodhi will be good pals .Both lovely dogs .
> De Etta ,finishing your shawl was quick .Looking forward to the pics.
> Melanie ,you are certainly flying high .Correcting that knitting will have been satisfying .
> ...


Thanks, Ann. I thought that Molly did a wonderful job with the cake.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great photos of your gorgeous boys, Bev. Little one obviously loved his cake.


Thanks, Linda. He certainly did. He was very sure about how it needed to be eaten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda. He certainly did. He was very sure about how it needed to be eaten.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Handsome boys there! Love the way Ollie is enjoying the cake. And, what a cake! I've seen photos of cakes so nice looking, hate the thought of cutting them up!
> 
> My boys were over to my house yesterday (Easter Sunday). I don't think I've ever seen anyone make ham disappear as quickly as my son does! Little grandson couldn't get enough of egg hunting. Whew! Since school is on Spring Break now, I'll be leaving in a few minutes to stay with little grandson while his daddy is at work. A month ago, Daddy took a week off work and he couldn't understand why he had to go to school. Now it's his turn to stay home while Daddy goes to work. I have packed a very full and heavy busy bag, lots of snacks....it's going to be a very long day. I debated making my bed up this morning, I may just fall right in to it when I get home tonight!


Thanks, Joyce. Molly did such a good job on the cake. She didn't like the way it turned out. She could see all the mistakes. Ollie surely did enjoy that cake. He made us all smile. he actually blew the candles out by himself. He did hide his face when we sang Happy Birthday. 

Sounds like you had a very busy day. Bed always looks good after one of those. Especially if you spend it with someone who has tons more energy than you do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Dad is the one still in hospital... my "accomplice", Mom, is enjoying her PT session today 4/2/2018 and has enjoyed an Easter spinach quiche from Fresh Thyme with me. I don't mind spinach with cheese and eggs OR spinikopita (Greek savory dish).
> 
> I woke up this morning without a bronchitis type cough or full nose. Very pleasant wakeup even preceding the timer set of 2 minutes remaining. Looked outside and discovered the LOVELY snow. Wheeee! :sm15:


Oh, my, Karen, I forgot you were in Indy. So sorry about the snow. Spring has got to come soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Hope you and your family get well soon, Karen.
> 
> Looking forward to the picture of your cobweb stole, DeEtta.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What fun you must have had Bev. Excluding the cleanup after the cake, lol.
> 
> Welcome home Barbara. I'll be doing laundry and food shopping myself tonight although I have less to do having been gone for a much shorter time.
> 
> ...


Yep!!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, Bev, they are so cute!


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


Stunning, DeEtta! Simply stunning.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful DeEtta!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Julie, posting these pics made me think of Roz and her Jackson. Are you still in touch? How is she doing?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Linda! Nice photos. Love the swan.
> 
> Must be quite a noisy place with swans indoors for the winter Vickie. But good that they are being cared for.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had fun! Good on you for the knitting.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


my opinion: great way to show light and airy, an almost see thru to identify support material


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my boys.


The boys are very cute, as well as a good looking cake :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Isn't it just a horrid day. Snow here overnight too. Now it is raining and everything is a slushy mess and it is such a grey, miserable day. It will be lights on, hot drink and knitting for me I think.


I know we're "supposed " to be cold but Spring should have arrived! We had intermittent snow flurries today. No accumulation but I was hoping for "April showers bring May flowers"... We're leaving Thursday for Tampa for a Blues festival. Really looking forward to no snow and warm weather :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Handsome boys there! Love the way Ollie is enjoying the cake. And, what a cake! I've seen photos of cakes so nice looking, hate the thought of cutting them up!
> 
> My boys were over to my house yesterday (Easter Sunday). I don't think I've ever seen anyone make ham disappear as quickly as my son does! Little grandson couldn't get enough of egg hunting. Whew! Since school is on Spring Break now, I'll be leaving in a few minutes to stay with little grandson while his daddy is at work. A month ago, Daddy took a week off work and he couldn't understand why he had to go to school. Now it's his turn to stay home while Daddy goes to work. I have packed a very full and heavy busy bag, lots of snacks....it's going to be a very long day. I debated making my bed up this morning, I may just fall right in to it when I get home tonight!


Enjoy! They stay young for such a short time, you are making memories that he will carry with him for a lifetime.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Dad is the one still in hospital... my "accomplice", Mom, is enjoying her PT session today 4/2/2018 and has enjoyed an Easter spinach quiche from Fresh Thyme with me. I don't mind spinach with cheese and eggs OR spinikopita (Greek savory dish).
> 
> I woke up this morning without a bronchitis type cough or full nose. Very pleasant wakeup even preceding the timer set of 2 minutes remaining. Looked outside and discovered the LOVELY snow. Wheeee! :sm15:


Take care of yourself and your Mom...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Hope you and your family get well soon, Karen.
> 
> Looking forward to the picture of your cobweb stole, DeEtta.
> 
> ...


Welcome home and hope you get caught up quickly with the house and such.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


Just stunning
:sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


Did you work on this while you had company? I have to do very simple things when with my little grandson because he is one interruption after another, unless he can find something interesting to do in the same room I'm in! He's a sweetie....but it's only 8:30 p.m. and I'm ready for bed! Your stole is wonderful, even before being finished, blocked, etc. WOW!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda. He certainly did. He was very sure about how it needed to be eaten.


I wonder what he will think of the photo when he is a teenager and brings a girlfriend over to visit....and this pic just happens to appear? I call photos like this blackmail material. They know you have these pics, they'd better behave so you don't drag them all out to show friends of both genders, but especially the girls!!! Love it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks JanetLee. It sounds like you got a good deal on the book.
The puppy is sweet, but can also be a handful 

Like you said Julie, he has to be watched as he will chew on anything!

Thanks Melanie. Bodhi is a very good “big brother “ and is very tolerant. 
Looks like you had a great time at your Helicopter gathering! Love the pictures.

Bev, the grandkids have gotten so big and they are so cute. Glad you got a chance to be with them and you got some great pictures. Really nice birthday cake too.
Thanks about Lama Bear too.

Thanks Ann re: the dogs.

Joyce, hope you are enjoying your time with your grandson!

Karen, glad you and your mom are feeling better and were able to enjoy Easter dinner. Hope your dad feels better soon and can be home with you.

Barbara, glad you are back safely from your trip. Getting back into the “back home “ rhythm is always hard. 

DeEtta, the shawl is just gorgeous. It looks so delicate and soft. Such pretty lace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, posting these pics made me think of Roz and her Jackson. Are you still in touch? How is she doing?


She is having a really rough time at the moment Bev- so all positive thoughts would help, in my opinion. I spoke with her briefly just last week. I must try again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Housekeeping! 
We are starting to get up in page numbers again- I personally would love to run a bit longer with Belle1 (DeEtta) as our hostess- should have asked for her input for that matter, but also it is getting close to the 4th of the Month again, which is where we have rolled over recently. 
As no-one else has offered apart from our dear departed Norma, I am happy to put together another start, soon, but don't want to force any issues, feedback would be helpful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Housekeeping!
> We are starting to get up in page numbers again- I personally would love to run a bit longer with Belle1 (DeEtta) as our hostess- should have asked for her input for that matter, but also it is getting close to the 4th of the Month again, which is where we have rolled over recently.
> As no-one else has offered apart from our dear departed Norma, I am happy to put together another start, soon, but don't want to force any issues, feedback would be helpful!


Julie -- If you'd like to do the next one that would be great. I don't mind letting this one run as long as possible (until we are nearing the 100 page limit). That will give you some time to get ready to start another one. There always seem to be a couple days of overlap anyway, so it would seem fine to run this one as long as we can.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- If you'd like to do the next one that would be great. I don't mind letting this one run as long as possible (until we are nearing the 100 page limit). That will give you some time to get ready to start another one. There always seem to be a couple days of overlap anyway, so it would seem fine to run this one as long as we can.


Thanks so much, DeEtta- I am happy to run on with this party until it is closer to 100 pages. Gives me time to get my ideas together! I am having a very long stint helping out darowil for Sam's Knitting Tea Party, so my days are tending to revolve around computer time! 
Knitting comes in for light relief!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


This is lovely, DeEtta. I made mine in a very fine lace weight so I know just how light and airy it is. I very much like it in white/cream.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda. He certainly did. He was very sure about how it needed to be eaten.


Got to love toddlers. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Joyce. Molly did such a good job on the cake. She didn't like the way it turned out. She could see all the mistakes. Ollie surely did enjoy that cake. He made us all smile. he actually blew the candles out by himself. He did hide his face when we sang Happy Birthday.
> 
> Sounds like you had a very busy day. Bed always looks good after one of those. Especially if you spend it with someone who has tons more energy than you do.


I understand completely how Molly felt as I feel exactly the same about the cakes I have made for the boys. The kids don't notice mistakes and are just thrilled to have their own special cake. I have to make a Minecraft cake next for the soon to be 8 year old - a grass brick, apparently. At least there will be no fancy shaping or modelling for this one, it just needs to be a cube. I've been watching a programme called Extreme Cake Makers (what they do is completely mind boggling) and have picked up a couple of simple tips to make decorating easier - like putting on a crumb coat for example. I must get on with my plans.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I know we're "supposed " to be cold but Spring should have arrived! We had intermittent snow flurries today. No accumulation but I was hoping for "April showers bring May flowers"... We're leaving Thursday for Tampa for a Blues festival. Really looking forward to no snow and warm weather :sm02:


Sounds like fun. Enjoy the music and the warmth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Did you work on this while you had company? I have to do very simple things when with my little grandson because he is one interruption after another, unless he can find something interesting to do in the same room I'm in! He's a sweetie....but it's only 8:30 p.m. and I'm ready for bed! Your stole is wonderful, even before being finished, blocked, etc. WOW!


You will sleep well at least, Joyce.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I wonder what he will think of the photo when he is a teenager and brings a girlfriend over to visit....and this pic just happens to appear? I call photos like this blackmail material. They know you have these pics, they'd better behave so you don't drag them all out to show friends of both genders, but especially the girls!!! Love it!


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> The boys are very cute, as well as a good looking cake :sm24:


Thanks, Vicki

:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I know we're "supposed " to be cold but Spring should have arrived! We had intermittent snow flurries today. No accumulation but I was hoping for "April showers bring May flowers"... We're leaving Thursday for Tampa for a Blues festival. Really looking forward to no snow and warm weather :sm02:


Enjoy!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I wonder what he will think of the photo when he is a teenager and brings a girlfriend over to visit....and this pic just happens to appear? I call photos like this blackmail material. They know you have these pics, they'd better behave so you don't drag them all out to show friends of both genders, but especially the girls!!! Love it!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks JanetLee. It sounds like you got a good deal on the book.
> The puppy is sweet, but can also be a handful
> 
> Like you said Julie, he has to be watched as he will chew on anything!
> ...


Thanks, Caryn.

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is having a really rough time at the moment Bev- so all positive thoughts would help, in my opinion. I spoke with her briefly just last week. I must try again.


Let her know she is in my prayers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Got to love toddlers. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I understand completely how Molly felt as I feel exactly the same about the cakes I have made for the boys. The kids don't notice mistakes and are just thrilled to have their own special cake. I have to make a Minecraft cake next for the soon to be 8 year old - a grass brick, apparently. At least there will be no fancy shaping or modelling for this one, it just needs to be a cube. I've been watching a programme called Extreme Cake Makers (what they do is completely mind boggling) and have picked up a couple of simple tips to make decorating easier - like putting on a crumb coat for example. I must get on with my plans.


Sounds like you are planning on having fun.  Molly made a cake for a wedding shower that was wonderful! I am amazed that the craftiness of that girl. She knits, crochets, and sews also. She has an Etsy shop that she keep going also. Tim takes all her "practice cakes" to work. They just love them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like you are planning on having fun.  Molly made a cake for a wedding shower that was wonderful! I am amazed that the craftiness of that girl. She knits, crochets, and sews also. She has an Etsy shop that she keep going also. Tim takes all her "practice cakes" to work. They just love them.


A talented girl. :sm24: 
Nice for you to have that in common with her.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You will sleep well at least, Joyce.


Thanks, I did. But the alarm woke me at 5 a.m. today to start all over again, which is way too early....got through day 2 today, yippee! It's fun to see how much he has progressed since starting school last fall. Amazing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A talented girl. :sm24:
> Nice for you to have that in common with her.


Yep, she is a sweetie.  I taught her to knit and she is a better knitter than I am.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, she is a sweetie.  I taught her to knit and she is a better knitter than I am.


Same with my daughter! but DGD is totally uninterested.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


DeEtta, that is gorgeous! Wow, just wow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, that is gorgeous! Wow, just wow.


Thanks JanetLee and my other KP friends. I'm very pleased with it. It is extremely light and airy. What I found interesting is that there is still a lot of "spring" in the yarn which means that it could easily have been blocked much tighter. I didn't because I didn't want it any more oversized than it already is. I had targetted 70" long and ended up with about 78". We've had rather grey overcast days for the last couple of days and I want to try taking photos of it in natural sunlight, but I'm not a very good photographer so we'll see if that works out. Tomorrow I start the presentation box. The lining of the box is a magneta fabric and I think it will look great with the off-white stole folded inside. The outside fabric although cotton looks like an elaborate Japanese crane embroidery with wonderful rich colors. And I have some very dark navy double sided satin for the tie. My friend Laury and her husband have already started their move; so time is of the essence.

Yesterday's luncheon for 4 turned out great. We had snow on the ground in the morning and with bitter cold winds, but by lunch time it had mostly cleared away; so no one had any trouble driving. When the first couple arrived we had tea and fresh strawberry bread to hold us till lunch. Thai beef and cucumber salad was the main course for lunch along with some freshly made crusty bread. For dessert we had the equivalent of strawberry short cake except that I mixed fresh raspberries and blackberries together and served over angel food cake slices.

One of the purposes of the get together was for the other couples to "inspect" the new countertops. The nicest complement I received is that "the kitchen looks like it always should have looked -- no jarring changes, its just better." I guess that is pretty much how I feel about it too. This was the first time I've ever been able to do anything major to one of the places I was living; so I'm feeling pretty puffed up with satisfaction right now.

Happy Knitting everyone. And Julie -- please give Ros my best wishes; I'm sorry she is having a rocky time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee and my other KP friends. I'm very pleased with it. It is extremely light and airy. What I found interesting is that there is still a lot of "spring" in the yarn which means that it could easily have been blocked much tighter. I didn't because I didn't want it any more oversized than it already is. I had targetted 70" long and ended up with about 78". We've had rather grey overcast days for the last couple of days and I want to try taking photos of it in natural sunlight, but I'm not a very good photographer so we'll see if that works out. Tomorrow I start the presentation box. The lining of the box is a magneta fabric and I think it will look great with the off-white stole folded inside. The outside fabric although cotton looks like an elaborate Japanese crane embroidery with wonderful rich colors. And I have some very dark navy double sided satin for the tie. My friend Laury and her husband have already started their move; so time is of the essence.
> 
> Yesterday's luncheon for 4 turned out great. We had snow on the ground in the morning and with bitter cold winds, but by lunch time it had mostly cleared away; so no one had any trouble driving. When the first couple arrived we had tea and fresh strawberry bread to hold us till lunch. Thai beef and cucumber salad was the main course for lunch along with some freshly made crusty bread. For dessert we had the equivalent of strawberry short cake except that I mixed fresh raspberries and blackberries together and served over angel food cake slices.
> 
> ...


I will DeEtta, I spoke with her briefly earlier today, to say that Bev had been asking after her and Jackson- I gather Jackson's vocabulary is increasing and he is playing with his fellow students- I think it is still a pre-school that he attends.
I should be hearing from her again, tomorrow.
The gathering with your friends does sound good- you are a fantastic cook in my book- and the box for Laurie sounds quite magnificent.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee and my other KP friends. I'm very pleased with it. It is extremely light and airy. What I found interesting is that there is still a lot of "spring" in the yarn which means that it could easily have been blocked much tighter. I didn't because I didn't want it any more oversized than it already is. I had targetted 70" long and ended up with about 78". We've had rather grey overcast days for the last couple of days and I want to try taking photos of it in natural sunlight, but I'm not a very good photographer so we'll see if that works out. Tomorrow I start the presentation box. The lining of the box is a magneta fabric and I think it will look great with the off-white stole folded inside. The outside fabric although cotton looks like an elaborate Japanese crane embroidery with wonderful rich colors. And I have some very dark navy double sided satin for the tie. My friend Laury and her husband have already started their move; so time is of the essence.
> 
> Yesterday's luncheon for 4 turned out great. We had snow on the ground in the morning and with bitter cold winds, but by lunch time it had mostly cleared away; so no one had any trouble driving. When the first couple arrived we had tea and fresh strawberry bread to hold us till lunch. Thai beef and cucumber salad was the main course for lunch along with some freshly made crusty bread. For dessert we had the equivalent of strawberry short cake except that I mixed fresh raspberries and blackberries together and served over angel food cake slices.
> 
> ...


I think quite a few of us would like to invite ourselves to lunch to inspect your new kitchen, DeEtta. Lunch sounds delicious.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think quite a few of us would like to invite ourselves to lunch to inspect your new kitchen, DeEtta. Lunch sounds delicious.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

What a beautiful piece of lace De Etta .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think quite a few of us would like to invite ourselves to lunch to inspect your new kitchen, DeEtta. Lunch sounds delicious.


You are always most welcome. Just give me a couple days warning and then COME ON. Wouldn't it be wonderful to meet our KP friends. I know that a few of us have had the pleasure, but it would be so nice to put faces with the personalities and personalities with the extraordinary work and goes on that we hear about here. Well you just never know.......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Shamefully I have 2-3 dishwasher loads to do. I haven't felt like working on it while hacking my lungs up during the past 3 weeks.

Dad's still in hospital... so I shouldn't have any audience! :sm24: 

We're caught up with laundry... no concern there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (belle1) - what a lovely day you had with your visitors. I do not remember if your friend Laury was moving closer or further away. I am sure she will love her new shawl and as a fellow handcrafter she will appreciate the workmanship.

Julie (Lurker2) - please add my virtual hugs for Ros.


Knitting update: I am binding off Heads Will Roll! Yay! I should have it off the needles tonight after work. After my mistake on Driving Miss Dahlia I am back on track and it will be my primary WIP. I still have to do the April/May clue for the Cable Year Of and the April clue for Elizabeth's Shetland Year Of. Toni's Year Of April clue comes out mid-month. I want to get back to Organized Chaos but do need to get the baby blanket (Dahlia) done.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You are always most welcome. Just give me a couple days warning and then COME ON. Wouldn't it be wonderful to meet our KP friends. I know that a few of us have had the pleasure, but it would be so nice to put faces with the personalities and personalities with the extraordinary work and goes on that we hear about here. Well you just never know.......


I just need to win the lottery first, then I will be on my way. :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lots to keep you busy ,Melanie .Those year of projects ,luckily,are quick but it still means having unfinished things on needles ,not my happy state .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is the worst thing about getting back - laundry and food shopping. Hope you are soon back into your usual routine.


I managed to get grocery shopping done yesterday, a trip to Target, and lunch with my neighborhood group. All seems back to normal now.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1) - what a lovely day you had with your visitors. I do not remember if your friend Laury was moving closer or further away. I am sure she will love her new shawl and as a fellow handcrafter she will appreciate the workmanship.
> 
> Julie (Lurker2) - please add my virtual hugs for Ros.
> 
> ...


Melanie -- I'd go crazy trying to keep up with all of these projects. My hat is off to you--- in many ways, but this is definitely one of them!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What fun you must have had Bev. Excluding the cleanup after the cake, lol.
> 
> Welcome home Barbara. I'll be doing laundry and food shopping myself tonight although I have less to do having been gone for a much shorter time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. Hope you are settled back in.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that is a lot of laundry! Do you use a dryer or hand it outside?
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation. :sm24:


I use a dryer. It is windy enough here to dry outside but the wind carries dust. The vacation was great, thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Company just left and before I start cleaning up the kitchen I noticed that the cobweb stole was draped over a basket on my project table. So I quickly took a couple of pics. I'm not sure how to take really good pictures that show how light and airy it is. What we have here is a piece 18" wide and about 76-80" long weighing in ab 94 gram or about 3.3 oz. The color is off-white or a very pale cream. The pattern is the Liz Stole by Dee O'Keefe which I changed to handle this yarn: cobweb weight, Haapsula from Lithuania. The yarn comes in 100 gr balls, so I got this out of less than one. Because the stole is so long it is hard to lay it out and take a continuous picture so let me say that the stole is worked from the center back on a provisional caston to each end. The two halves are mirror reflections of each other and are essentially composed of traditional Shetland lace motifs. If you see a piece of yarn hanging, it is because I haven't snipped the woven in ends yet.


It is lovely, DeEtta. I can tell how delicate it is.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Welcome home and hope you get caught up quickly with the house and such.


Thanks, Vickie. Everything is pretty much back in order. Imagine have a month's worth of mail to go through. Mostly junk! Enjoy your getaway to Tampa.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks JanetLee. It sounds like you got a good deal on the book.
> The puppy is sweet, but can also be a handful
> 
> Like you said Julie, he has to be watched as he will chew on anything!
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. The routine is back to normal. Only a few things to iron from all the laundry.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Vickie. Everything is pretty much back in order. Imagine have a month's worth of mail to go through. Mostly junk! Enjoy your getaway to Tampa.


Thanks Barbara! Last night/this morning it snowed, rained, freezing rain,lots of wet slush and very windy.
I am counting the hours until I get to Tampa...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Shamefully I have 2-3 dishwasher loads to do. I haven't felt like working on it while hacking my lungs up during the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Dad's still in hospital... so I shouldn't have any audience! :sm24:
> 
> We're caught up with laundry... no concern there.


Sorry you are not well, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1) - what a lovely day you had with your visitors. I do not remember if your friend Laury was moving closer or further away. I am sure she will love her new shawl and as a fellow handcrafter she will appreciate the workmanship.
> 
> Julie (Lurker2) - please add my virtual hugs for Ros.
> 
> ...


I will, Melanie- thanks. I should be speaking with her later today.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


Wow it's gorgeous


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wow it's gorgeous


Thanks. I'm very pleased. This is one of Dee O'Keefe's designs modified by me for adjustment to the yarn I used (Haapsula Cobweb weight). A lovely pattern by Dee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee and my other KP friends. I'm very pleased with it. It is extremely light and airy. What I found interesting is that there is still a lot of "spring" in the yarn which means that it could easily have been blocked much tighter. I didn't because I didn't want it any more oversized than it already is. I had targetted 70" long and ended up with about 78". We've had rather grey overcast days for the last couple of days and I want to try taking photos of it in natural sunlight, but I'm not a very good photographer so we'll see if that works out. Tomorrow I start the presentation box. The lining of the box is a magneta fabric and I think it will look great with the off-white stole folded inside. The outside fabric although cotton looks like an elaborate Japanese crane embroidery with wonderful rich colors. And I have some very dark navy double sided satin for the tie. My friend Laury and her husband have already started their move; so time is of the essence.
> 
> Yesterday's luncheon for 4 turned out great. We had snow on the ground in the morning and with bitter cold winds, but by lunch time it had mostly cleared away; so no one had any trouble driving. When the first couple arrived we had tea and fresh strawberry bread to hold us till lunch. Thai beef and cucumber salad was the main course for lunch along with some freshly made crusty bread. For dessert we had the equivalent of strawberry short cake except that I mixed fresh raspberries and blackberries together and served over angel food cake slices.
> 
> ...


Wow, it sure sounds good to be invited to your kitchen for lunch/supper/breakfast or snack.  I am so glad you are pleased with the result of your kitchen remodel.

Thanks, Julie, for mentioning me to Roz.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Shamefully I have 2-3 dishwasher loads to do. I haven't felt like working on it while hacking my lungs up during the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Dad's still in hospital... so I shouldn't have any audience! :sm24:
> 
> We're caught up with laundry... no concern there.


Prayers for your Dad, Karen. Hopefully he'll be home soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1) - what a lovely day you had with your visitors. I do not remember if your friend Laury was moving closer or further away. I am sure she will love her new shawl and as a fellow handcrafter she will appreciate the workmanship.
> 
> Julie (Lurker2) - please add my virtual hugs for Ros.
> 
> ...


Melanie, sounds as if you are keeping busy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I use a dryer. It is windy enough here to dry outside but the wind carries dust. The vacation was great, thanks!


Yay!! So glad you had a wonderful time, Barbara. Many new memories to think on, I'm sure. Pics please, when you have time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks Barbara! Last night/this morning it snowed, rained, freezing rain,lots of wet slush and very windy.
> I am counting the hours until I get to Tampa...


Yes, Vicki, we went to bed with 58 degrees and thunderstorms, woke up this morning to 28 degrees and snow. I am soooooooo looking forward to spring. I do hope it comes this year. I don't like it when we move from winter into summer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


Wonderful, DeEtta. A masterpiece for sure.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


Just stunning!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back. 

A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.

I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


Very gentle hugs and hope that you will get all the help you require to remineralise or at least keep what bone mass you have healthy :sm03:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Very gentle hugs and hope that you will get all the help you require to remineralise or at least keep what bone mass you have healthy :sm03:


Thanks so much, Vickie. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


I wish you good fortune in the care of your bones. I have heard that weight bearing activities are helpful so your active work- and life-style should be good news. I did get a smile out of your comment on the heavy apron because in bellydance we have sand-filled belts for practice to strengthen the hip muscles. 

Pretty bird.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow it's gorgeous


It sure is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, it sure sounds good to be invited to your kitchen for lunch/supper/breakfast or snack.  I am so glad you are pleased with the result of your kitchen remodel.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, for mentioning me to Roz.


You're welcome Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


I do hope the homeopathy can assist- It does not seem to be one of my problems, so I am rather ignorant of what helps- it must have been a bit scary for you when you know what your Mom went through- all the very best, dear!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your problems ,Bev . I hope you are able to keep everything stable or even better .Great pictures .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

That looks lovely ,De Etta and it is not easy when you have to take pictures inside .Having a body is quite useful and my neighbour is usually willing but not always around when I want to take a picture .It is not as if you could accost someone walking past from what I gather about your location!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


Bev -- We are so fortunate today that so many advances have made in the treatment of this disease. My uncle's wife was diagnosed, but through careful diet, lots of activity she lived to be 94. You are simply too full of life and have too many interests to let this get in your way. I know that with your stake in life, you'll live a long, fruitful and rich life with your family and loved ones. Don't hesitate to "unload" here if you need to. We are your cheering squad. Go Bev, Go!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- We are so fortunate today that so many advances have made in the treatment of this disease. My uncle's wife was diagnosed, but through careful diet, lots of activity she lived to be 94. You are simply too full of life and have too many interests to let this get in your way. I know that with your stake in life, you'll live a long, fruitful and rich life with your family and loved ones. Don't hesitate to "unload" here if you need to. We are your cheering squad. Go Bev, Go!!!!


Well said, DeEtta!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


mine wasn't severe, but three years of calcium in every form I could swallow and I took it down to osteopenia. so lots of deep greens, FULL FAT* cheeses and yogurt, and I think shellfishes were part of it because of the shell (boiled up for broths and soups) and yes tons of calcium pills.

and yes, painful though it might be--- don't stop moving! the simple act of weight bearing helps to keep the bones dense. I bought a walker to carry everything but me, it has the oxygen tanks, the groceries go on it, any load I need to move more than a FEW feet gets the walker hauled out. but no matter what no wheel chair or step-and-fetchers just yet (oh, aunt nancy, let me get that for you). yes it is sometimes a huge struggle but pull yourself up walk to the fridge and get that glass of whatever for yourself, let someone else carry the tray if necessary but get UP and reserve your tomorrows today.

lots of love and hope pouring your way.

* there's a study ongoing that says DAIRY fats help body store calcium.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I wish you good fortune in the care of your bones. I have heard that weight bearing activities are helpful so your active work- and life-style should be good news. I did get a smile out of your comment on the heavy apron because in bellydance we have sand-filled belts for practice to strengthen the hip muscles.
> 
> Pretty bird.


I feel pretty good also about my lifestyle. Now, I got a smile out of your sand-filled belts.  I saw a weighted vest you could pay $200 for to strengthen those bones. Then the other day when I was working, I realized I already have one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the homeopathy can assist- It does not seem to be one of my problems, so I am rather ignorant of what helps- it must have been a bit scary for you when you know what your Mom went through- all the very best, dear!


Thanks so much, Julie. From what I have read, it will. Mom's situation was way more dire than mine is. Though I did go down the rabbit hole for a while.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems ,Bev . I hope you are able to keep everything stable or even better .Great pictures .


Thanks so much, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- We are so fortunate today that so many advances have made in the treatment of this disease. My uncle's wife was diagnosed, but through careful diet, lots of activity she lived to be 94. You are simply too full of life and have too many interests to let this get in your way. I know that with your stake in life, you'll live a long, fruitful and rich life with your family and loved ones. Don't hesitate to "unload" here if you need to. We are your cheering squad. Go Bev, Go!!!!


Thanks, DeEtta. I appreciate your words so much. As my Master Herbalist said, Don't let this define who you are! I am changing my diet and building my activity, going every way possible to deal with this. And I am not backing away from things, except those where I exert things in an unbalanced way-physically, not mentally.  No help for the mental.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well said, DeEtta!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> mine wasn't severe, but three years of calcium in every form I could swallow and I took it down to osteopenia. so lots of deep greens, FULL FAT* cheeses and yogurt, and I think shellfishes were part of it because of the shell (boiled up for broths and soups) and yes tons of calcium pills.
> 
> and yes, painful though it might be--- don't stop moving! the simple act of weight bearing helps to keep the bones dense. I bought a walker to carry everything but me, it has the oxygen tanks, the groceries go on it, any load I need to move more than a FEW feet gets the walker hauled out. but no matter what no wheel chair or step-and-fetchers just yet (oh, aunt nancy, let me get that for you). yes it is sometimes a huge struggle but pull yourself up walk to the fridge and get that glass of whatever for yourself, let someone else carry the tray if necessary but get UP and reserve your tomorrows today.
> 
> ...


Thanks, NancyLea, for sharing your situation. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Julie. From what I have read, it will. Mom's situation was way more dire than mine is. Though I did go down the rabbit hole for a while.


I am not surprised about the rabbit hole! Homeopathy is my own preferred treatment regime- but very hard to find a practitioner here.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

You are an active person anyway ,Bev so you are not going to let this hurdle stop you .Best wishes .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> * there's a study ongoing that says DAIRY fats help body store calcium.


It's been an established fact for a long time that children (and especially teenagers) absorb more calcium in full fat dairy products. That same report said that adults didn't need as much dairy fat to absorb the calcium, but maybe that isn't true for all adults. Maybe some folks do need that extra fat to absorb and assimilate the calcium. Would be interesting to see what this study you have referenced says in a few years. I almost cry every time I hear a parent say their child's pediatrician has told them to give their child(ren) fat free milk because of weight concerns. I suspect too much refined sugar is more of a problem than milk fat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> It's been an established fact for a long time that children (and especially teenagers) absorb more calcium in full fat dairy products. That same report said that adults didn't need as much dairy fat to absorb the calcium, but maybe that isn't true for all adults. Maybe some folks do need that extra fat to absorb and assimilate the calcium. Would be interesting to see what this study you have referenced says in a few years. I almost cry every time I hear a parent say their child's pediatrician has told them to give their child(ren) fat free milk because of weight concerns. I suspect too much refined sugar is more of a problem than milk fat.


I would say definitely it is the sugars- here the kids in church are inevitably pacified with lolly-pops and other sugary sweets. We have some of the worst child obesity statistics.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think quite a few of us would like to invite ourselves to lunch to inspect your new kitchen, DeEtta. Lunch sounds delicious.


Definitely! And I am only a few (?) more or less, hours to the north!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Shamefully I have 2-3 dishwasher loads to do. I haven't felt like working on it while hacking my lungs up during the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Dad's still in hospital... so I shouldn't have any audience! :sm24:
> 
> We're caught up with laundry... no concern there.


Ugh, dirty dishes. Too bad even having a dog lick them clean is not good enough.

Sorry you are still coughing, that is hard on the whole body.

gentle {{hugs}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1) - what a lovely day you had with your visitors. I do not remember if your friend Laury was moving closer or further away. I am sure she will love her new shawl and as a fellow handcrafter she will appreciate the workmanship.
> 
> Julie (Lurker2) - please add my virtual hugs for Ros.
> 
> ...


Goodness, you are busy! Good that you are back on track with _Driving Miss Dahlia_.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


Still stunning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


Beautiful bird!

I have been somewhat of a worrier about osteoporosis. No one in my family that I know has had it, but I still worry. I take calcium suppliments, plus the Vit D to help absorption. Try to do the proper weight exercises to strengthen my back also.

Hope you are able to improve your bones.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> It's been an established fact for a long time that children (and especially teenagers) absorb more calcium in full fat dairy products. That same report said that adults didn't need as much dairy fat to absorb the calcium, but maybe that isn't true for all adults. Maybe some folks do need that extra fat to absorb and assimilate the calcium. Would be interesting to see what this study you have referenced says in a few years. I almost cry every time I hear a parent say their child's pediatrician has told them to give their child(ren) fat free milk because of weight concerns. I suspect too much refined sugar is more of a problem than milk fat.


I agree about the refined sugar! I was raised on "real" milk, straight from the cow. Sadly, my body will not accept it anymore. Love it!

Also, real butter instead of margarine. And DH uses honey in his green tea.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Definitely! And I am only a few (?) more or less, hours to the north!


When I used to drive from Seattle to here, I planned on 12 hours. Without a ferry ride, it would be an hour less. Come on down.... love to have you. Lots of area for a walk around here -- course, not too many big trees, but lots of sky and great sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! So glad you had a wonderful time, Barbara. Many new memories to think on, I'm sure. Pics please, when you have time.


Well, we didn't take many pics because we have so many from the last trip. I'll check DH's camera as I know he took some.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


It and your tablecloth are both stunning, DeEtta!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. My mother was almost my height, 5'7", and was about 5'2-3" when she died. I have read some good information about AlgaeCal and there is a website, www.betterbones.com which is run by a doctor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


That's beautiful, DeEtta


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not surprised about the rabbit hole! Homeopathy is my own preferred treatment regime- but very hard to find a practitioner here.


I have one I skype with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> You are an active person anyway ,Bev so you are not going to let this hurdle stop you .Best wishes .


Thanks, Ann, for the best wishes. I am not planning on slowing down, just being more mindful of what I am doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have one I skype with.


That is a good idea, Bev. My big snag would be since I last up-dated Skype- at their request, I have been totally unable to get it to connect with anyone!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful bird!
> 
> I have been somewhat of a worrier about osteoporosis. No one in my family that I know has had it, but I still worry. I take calcium suppliments, plus the Vit D to help absorption. Try to do the proper weight exercises to strengthen my back also.
> 
> Hope you are able to improve your bones.


Thanks, JanetLee. The exercise I am using helped one lady improve her bone density 18% in two years. I have a lot of things on my side.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. My mother was almost my height, 5'7", and was about 5'2-3" when she died. I have read some good information about AlgaeCal and there is a website, www.betterbones.com which is run by a doctor.


So sorry to hear of your mother. I know a bit of what she went through, just from watching my mother. The hardest thing for her to do was to stop when she hurt herself. She would continue till she got something done, then pay for it that night, walking because of the pain.

Thanks for that link. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

NancyLea, I want again to thank you for sharing. It sounds as if you had some major trouble. I am glad were able to up your bone density. Are you still dealing with pain? Hugs. This thing is not fun if there are breaks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I used to drive from Seattle to here, I planned on 12 hours. Without a ferry ride, it would be an hour less. Come on down.... love to have you. Lots of area for a walk around here -- course, not too many big trees, but lots of sky and great sunrises and sunsets.


Definitely sounds like a great idea! Right now it is rain, and then some more rain. And don't forget those wind gusts. But at least it is now snow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good idea, Bev. My big snag would be since I last up-dated Skype- at their request, I have been totally unable to get it to connect with anyone!


 :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> NancyLea, I want again to thank you for sharing. It sounds as if you had some major trouble. I am glad were able to up your bone density. Are you still dealing with pain? Hugs. This thing is not fun if there are breaks.


god seems to leave me on the good side of these health scares. in all the different labels they've given me, I skim lightly over or through: breast cancer smaller than a pencil eraser; shingles- yes recurring--- the patch size less then 2"; oesteo down from porousis to penia; depression one pill every four days; pain nothing I can't handle with ice/heat packs and the far separated Tylenol.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> god seems to leave me on the good side of these health scares. in all the different labels they've given me, I skim lightly over or through: breast cancer smaller than a pencil eraser; shingles- yes recurring--- the patch size less then 2"; oesteo down from porousis to penia; depression one pill every four days; pain nothing I can't handle with ice/heat packs and the far separated Tylenol.


Besides a strong constitution and determination, its the needlecrafting that does it. We are a hard lot to "do in." Good for you!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I managed to get grocery shopping done yesterday, a trip to Target, and lunch with my neighborhood group. All seems back to normal now.


So you can settle with your knitting etc and start planning your next trip. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, I tried photographing the stole again. Still not a bright clear day, but better not wait till then....... I think I did a better job of capturing the lightness of the finished piece. Sometimes it would be so helpful to have a human body to use for modeling!!!


It is beautiful, DeEtta and it does look frothy and light.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I guess it's time to fill you all in on what is going on in my life. I had a bone scan and have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. Not sure exactly what that means. I will be seeing the doctor on Fri. Daily, I lug about 5 # on my waist (cleaning apron and spray bottles) several hours, carry my cleaning bucket inside and back out again, fling (well not quite ) chairs around, lug camera equipment, run vacuums and am generally very active. I am changing my eating and adding more supplements, talking to my Master Herbalist and planning on getting back into homeopathy again. I am not planning on changing my activity, just being more mindful and careful, adding in exercise specifically aimed at strengthening the bones of the lower back.
> 
> A day or two after they told me, I saw an Eastern Towhee. I had never seen one before. When I looked him up in the bird book (which was my mothers), it had Mother's notes about the towhees she had seen. My mother had osteoporosis also. She was on an anti seizure medication for years that leached the calcium from her bones. When the doctor showed Dad the x-rays, there were parts of her back that did not have enough bone to show up. She lost 3 inches and died of organ failure from the compression. Anyway, all that to say that it really felt like Mother was checking in on me and letting me know that it will be ok.
> 
> I am ok. I have had no pain, other than lower back muscles as I adjust to the exercise and trying to use better posture.


So glad you have found out now, Bev while you can try to alleviate the problem, though of course it is not good news to get in general.
I've not heard of that bird - pretty little thing


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- We are so fortunate today that so many advances have made in the treatment of this disease. My uncle's wife was diagnosed, but through careful diet, lots of activity she lived to be 94. You are simply too full of life and have too many interests to let this get in your way. I know that with your stake in life, you'll live a long, fruitful and rich life with your family and loved ones. Don't hesitate to "unload" here if you need to. We are your cheering squad. Go Bev, Go!!!!


Very well said, DeEtta. We will be Bev's cheer leaders. Go Bev, Go!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> It's been an established fact for a long time that children (and especially teenagers) absorb more calcium in full fat dairy products. That same report said that adults didn't need as much dairy fat to absorb the calcium, but maybe that isn't true for all adults. Maybe some folks do need that extra fat to absorb and assimilate the calcium. Would be interesting to see what this study you have referenced says in a few years. I almost cry every time I hear a parent say their child's pediatrician has told them to give their child(ren) fat free milk because of weight concerns. I suspect too much refined sugar is more of a problem than milk fat.


I so agree with you re the sugar being the problem not diary.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would say definitely it is the sugars- here the kids in church are inevitably pacified with lolly-pops and other sugary sweets. We have some of the worst child obesity statistics.


Terrible problem here in the U.S. too. Even if children don't eat candy, sugar is in almost everything we eat, and especially drink. Now the children have "adult" diseases too. Heart problems, hypertension.... the list goes on and on. Hubby has been attending a class with an aunt and uncle that are having serious age related health trouble. Yesterday, the leader of the project lectured them on the dangers of refined sugars. Natural sugars in the fruit we eat are not a problem, it's the refined sugars causing all the trouble. He said it's absolutely essential for all people, but especially older folks, to cut out as much refined sugar from their diet as possible. I took a look at my kitchen, with all the convenient boxed mixes and thought that's not going to happen for awhile here. Ugh. I am working on using up all that sort of thing, then just paring the kitchen supplies down to essentials. I just don't cook the way I used to, and there are many things I really don't have to keep on hand any longer. Actually, I wish I didn't have to cook at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Terrible problem here in the U.S. too. Even if children don't eat candy, sugar is in almost everything we eat, and especially drink. Now the children have "adult" diseases too. Heart problems, hypertension.... the list goes on and on. Hubby has been attending a class with an aunt and uncle that are having serious age related health trouble. Yesterday, the leader of the project lectured them on the dangers of refined sugars. Natural sugars in the fruit we eat are not a problem, it's the refined sugars causing all the trouble. He said it's absolutely essential for all people, but especially older folks, to cut out as much refined sugar from their diet as possible. I took a look at my kitchen, with all the convenient boxed mixes and thought that's not going to happen for awhile here. Ugh. I am working on using up all that sort of thing, then just paring the kitchen supplies down to essentials. I just don't cook the way I used to, and there are many things I really don't have to keep on hand any longer. Actually, I wish I didn't have to cook at all!


I have cut right back on sugars- I use about a tablespoonful when I make bread, but that is about it- coffee without- don't drink tea normally- the only thing would be carbohydrates which of course break down to glucose.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, sorry to hear that Ros is not well. Please let her know that I too send virtual hugs.

DeEtta, so glad that your new kitchen is giving you such satisfaction. You dinner sounds like it was yummy. 
Love your description of the presentation box you are creating for your shawl. What a beautiful gift this will be.
I just saw your new photos of the shawl and I do think you have captured the airy essences of it. Lovely work that I’m sure will be appreciated and loved by your friend.

Melanie, good progress on your wips. Looking forward to seeing your Heads Will Roll shawl. 

Bev, sorry to hear of your troubling diagnosis. I too have osteoporosis. I have just started on a course of treatment with a homeopathic doctor, so will see how it goes. Sure hope you find a treatment that works for you. 
Your bird pictures are amazing. You must be very patient to get such great shots.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> god seems to leave me on the good side of these health scares. in all the different labels they've given me, I skim lightly over or through: breast cancer smaller than a pencil eraser; shingles- yes recurring--- the patch size less then 2"; oesteo down from porousis to penia; depression one pill every four days; pain nothing I can't handle with ice/heat packs and the far separated Tylenol.


Yes, He is a major part of the formula, is He not?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. My mother was almost my height, 5'7", and was about 5'2-3" when she died. I have read some good information about AlgaeCal and there is a website, www.betterbones.com which is run by a doctor.


Barbara, this is an excellent site. thanks so very much.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good idea, Bev. My big snag would be since I last up-dated Skype- at their request, I have been totally unable to get it to connect with anyone!


I have found that also. I send out contact requests, but no one gets them. So they don't know you need them to accept your request. BUT if I am on when we have scheduled a skpying and they call me, then we contact with no problem. And they are then a contact. They have been updating an excessive amount as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Besides a strong constitution and determination, its the needlecrafting that does it. We are a hard lot to "do in." Good for you!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: You made me smile this morning, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very well said, DeEtta. We will be Bev's cheer leaders. Go Bev, Go!


Thanks so much, Linda.

You ladies are amazing.  Thanks for all your well wishes, encouragement, links and experiences. I really am hopeful to turn this around. I have some really great resources and even though it is classified as severe, I haven't had any breaks yet. My doctor knows me and knows we don't do drugs unless it's the last resort, so he won't be pushing for the drugs. And no matter what happens, I will deal with it by God's grace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Julie, sorry to hear that Ros is not well. Please let her know that I too send virtual hugs.
> 
> DeEtta, so glad that your new kitchen is giving you such satisfaction. You dinner sounds like it was yummy.
> Love your description of the presentation box you are creating for your shawl. What a beautiful gift this will be.
> ...


Caryn, how encouraging you are to me that you are doing the homeopathy treatment. We will have to keep in touch and encourage each other along the way. 

Thanks on the pics, but no patience needed. Most of my pics are taken on the fly. "Oh, there's a bird-get a picture".  I carry my camera everywhere. "Oh, my, such cute little ears-get a picture" and find out it's a mink. I just carry my camera and God supplies the subjects.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?

Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Melanie -- Gas or Electric -- that seems to be becoming an age old question. If you don't spend much time in the kitchen cooking from scratch, then it would seem not to matter which you want. I've never had a gas stove except for an extremely short period while living in San Francisco now some 50 years ago. But I must say, as my cooking interests have expanded I wish I had the choice of a gas range. I'd like better temperature control. But I also know that once you learn to cook on electric almost everything is doable, just differently than on gas. So if it was my vote, I'd go with gas range, and convection/regular electric ovens. At a practical level that also distributes your reliance on power sources. I can't speak to easy of cleaning on gas, but it certainly can't be any more difficult than keeping an electric stove top clean.

What wonderful decisions you have to make...... And I suppose eventual resale of the property is also a consideration.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


Well, I have a mix. Gas stove Electric fridge. So I guess I'm not much help. I do love it for the stove though


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


no personal preference but if gas remember lots of carbon detectors!!!!!!! we want you to wake up each and every morning as healthy as possible. and gas allows heating and cooking in blackouts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really liked gas for the immediacy of control when I had it as a student in Dunedin- but this was coal gas and lighting the oven was very hazardous- I know modern stoves are much more sophisticated. Electricity alone does leave one vulnerable to power cuts. Cleaning the old type gas top was a performance- but again I am sure they are better designed by now.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

When we replaced our stove we were going for gas but were persuaded to buy an Induction store with convection oven.
Other than having to get rid of some of my pots and pans we love it. It heats up/cooks faster than gas. My only issue is cooking rice. It's still a work in progress even after a year...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


Thinking waaaay ahead to the future---when it comes time to sell the new house, the buyer might like one or the other more---would having it plumbed for gas as well as wired for electric add tremendously to the initial construction cost for you? (The kitchen would be wired for electric lights anyway?)


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


Over the years, I've used stoves that were natural gas, propane, and electric. I prefer the electric. I have a son that I'm sure would have blown up the house if we'd had a gas stove, I'm not kidding. Otherwise, as far as I'm concerned, gas is just too dangerous to use in a residential building. Hearing on the national news too many stories lately of aging gas lines rupturing and causing explosions. In your case, you probably won't have to worry about that, just not catching your hair on fire and being careful in general.

We once lived in a mobile home that used propane for hot water, cooking, and heating. The hot water heater had an electrically started pilot light, so if the power went out, no heat. The unit was not safe to start with a match. Almost burned my hair a couple of times. The property also had an electric pump for the water well on the property, so we really didn't have an advantage when the electricity was out. That was enough for me. Yes, power outages are a real nuisance, but depending on where you live, there are generators available. I've been able to cook sufficiently with either gas or electricity, so that's not an issue for me. I will NEVER have oil heat. Too smelly and way too expensive in my area. But that's not on your list, hooray!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Besides a strong constitution and determination, its the needlecrafting that does it. We are a hard lot to "do in." Good for you!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Terrible problem here in the U.S. too. Even if children don't eat candy, sugar is in almost everything we eat, and especially drink. Now the children have "adult" diseases too. Heart problems, hypertension.... the list goes on and on. Hubby has been attending a class with an aunt and uncle that are having serious age related health trouble. Yesterday, the leader of the project lectured them on the dangers of refined sugars. Natural sugars in the fruit we eat are not a problem, it's the refined sugars causing all the trouble. He said it's absolutely essential for all people, but especially older folks, to cut out as much refined sugar from their diet as possible. I took a look at my kitchen, with all the convenient boxed mixes and thought that's not going to happen for awhile here. Ugh. I am working on using up all that sort of thing, then just paring the kitchen supplies down to essentials. I just don't cook the way I used to, and there are many things I really don't have to keep on hand any longer. Actually, I wish I didn't have to cook at all!


I totally understand where you are coming from. If you looked in my cupboards, you would wonder what I eat! I don't particularly care to cook when DH isn't home. Very difficult to cook for one person. Plus I don't eat near as much as he does. One meal for DH is three meals for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have found that also. I send out contact requests, but no one gets them. So they don't know you need them to accept your request. BUT if I am on when we have scheduled a skpying and they call me, then we contact with no problem. And they are then a contact. They have been updating an excessive amount as far as I'm concerned.


I have never been able to contact anyone. They always have to contact me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Linda.
> 
> You ladies are amazing.  Thanks for all your well wishes, encouragement, links and experiences. I really am hopeful to turn this around. I have some really great resources and even though it is classified as severe, I haven't had any breaks yet. My doctor knows me and knows we don't do drugs unless it's the last resort, so he won't be pushing for the drugs. And no matter what happens, I will deal with it by God's grace.


{{hugs}} I broke a bone in my left foot when I was in 6th grade. I was walking across the parking lot at school and turned my ankle on some rocks. Ended up breaking one of the bones on the outside of my foot. The doctor later said I should be drinking more mile and the female parental unit told him not to encourage me! We had milk cows and were able to drink all the fresh milk we wanted!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, how encouraging you are to me that you are doing the homeopathy treatment. We will have to keep in touch and encourage each other along the way.
> 
> Thanks on the pics, but no patience needed. Most of my pics are taken on the fly. "Oh, there's a bird-get a picture".  I carry my camera everywhere. "Oh, my, such cute little ears-get a picture" and find out it's a mink. I just carry my camera and God supplies the subjects.


That is a lot of the way I do it also! Although I am "stalking" that black deer trying to get a picture of it! Yes, a black deer. And it has three toes on one of it's hind feet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


We have an all electric house and wish we had gas stove/furnace. It is actually cheaper here to use electricity than gas here though.

When we built our house back in Pennsylvania we put in gas for heating and cooking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> {{hugs}} I broke a bone in my left foot when I was in 6th grade. I was walking across the parking lot at school and turned my ankle on some rocks. Ended up breaking one of the bones on the outside of my foot. The doctor later said I should be drinking more mile and the female parental unit told him not to encourage me! We had milk cows and were able to drink all the fresh milk we wanted!


Thanks for the hugs, JanetLee. And OUCH! That sounds very painful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Terrible problem here in the U.S. too. Even if children don't eat candy, sugar is in almost everything we eat, and especially drink. Now the children have "adult" diseases too. Heart problems, hypertension.... the list goes on and on. Hubby has been attending a class with an aunt and uncle that are having serious age related health trouble. Yesterday, the leader of the project lectured them on the dangers of refined sugars. Natural sugars in the fruit we eat are not a problem, it's the refined sugars causing all the trouble. He said it's absolutely essential for all people, but especially older folks, to cut out as much refined sugar from their diet as possible. I took a look at my kitchen, with all the convenient boxed mixes and thought that's not going to happen for awhile here. Ugh. I am working on using up all that sort of thing, then just paring the kitchen supplies down to essentials. I just don't cook the way I used to, and there are many things I really don't have to keep on hand any longer. Actually, I wish I didn't have to cook at all!


I'm chiming in a little late on this conversation. Sugars are a problem, because your body needs extra minerals to digest it. And if it's not in your diet, the body takes it from the bones.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is a lot of the way I do it also! Although I am "stalking" that black deer trying to get a picture of it! Yes, a black deer. And it has three toes on one of it's hind feet.


 Wow! A black deer! Yes, I would be stalking it also. Good luck, JanetLee. And be sure to share.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for the hugs, Julie let me know that I was receiving them and I really appreciate them!!! ???? Ros

I haven't read all of the pages, but I did see DeEtta's beautiful shawl, I love it!!! I have knitted that one but in 4ply, so it's not as fine as DeEtta's. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you to everyone for the hugs, Julie let me know that I was receiving them and I really appreciate them!!! ???? Ros
> 
> I haven't read all of the pages, but I did see DeEtta's beautiful shawl, I love it!!! I have knitted that one but in 4ply, so it's not as fine as DeEtta's. ????


Ah, Ros, so good to hear from you. Much love and prayers for you and yours. A joy to see Jackson again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Ros, so good to hear from you. Much love and prayers for you and yours. A joy to see Jackson again.


Thank you so much Bev, it's nice to be here. Jackson is still a very sweet little darling and of course I'm not biased at all!!! ????????????????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for that better bones link Barbara. It had some helpful information.

Bev, that will be good to see what is working for us and share. The thing is, I can only get the bone scan every other year, so it is hard to know if what I am doing is working.

Melanie, I have had both gas and electric. I prefer gas as I do think there is more control over the heat, and of course there is the added factor that it will work when the electricity goes out. But that said, I have electric now and I have gotten used to it.

Wow, JanetLee, I hope you get a picture of that black deer. That is certainly quite different!

How wonderful to hear from you Ros. Jackson is as adorable as ever. Thanks for dropping in and sharing your ray of sunshine


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks for that better bones link Barbara. It had some helpful information.
> 
> Bev, that will be good to see what is working for us and share. The thing is, I can only get the bone scan every other year, so it is hard to know if what I am doing is working.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn, my little ray of sunshine loves flowers and he still loves his hand knitted shawls and blankets. He still snuggles up with his blankets. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


Good to see you Ros, and of course your ray of sunshine! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> After seeing JanetLee's response to PurdeyGirl about availability of photographs of work, I decided to take a look back at my stuff -- you know, basically reminiscing. And then I started jotting file names down and the next thing I turned the page over and realized that not only is there a large range of projects that I've done since I finally got a camera, but that some of the work I had forgotten. So since I'm just working on various projects, I've decided to post a variety of photographs. When you get tired of looking please say so.
> 
> #1 - Design from Modern Lace Knitting, M. Kinzel, cashmere
> #2 - Original creation. Worn extensively. Alpaca worsted weight.
> ...


Absolutely stunning work DeEtta!!! I love everything!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Good to see you Ros, and of course your ray of sunshine! :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you so much Melanie. I did think it's been quite awhile since Jackson made an appearance. ????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


What a heartwarming picture. Take to the innocence of a child.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I went through the photos I have on the computer and made a list of lace items. I'm afraid it is a remarkable long list. Amazing to look back at one's work and see the true volume of accomplishment. What we looked at yesterday are personal items from before the establishment of the bakery. Then there is a very long and dry time span which ends with the closure of the bakery. So beginning again in 2011 I started finding a lot of lace items in my files. Following are:
> 
> #1 - A lace stole, designed by me, knitted as a thank you gift for the executor of the estate wherein I received 6 huge moving boxes full of yarn. The yarn you see here is acrylic/mohair and was from that lot. I think there were something like 30 skeins of this very pinky taupe yarn. So far, I've used about half of it in various projects -- yep it will pop up again later.
> 
> ...


More beautiful work!!! I love seeing them DeEtta, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great to hear from you Ros and of course, we've been missing Jackson. He's growing so fast, but still has the "charm." Thanks for sharing him with us. Wishing you the best and hoping you'll drop in as often as possible. We miss you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> What a heartwarming picture. Take to the innocence of a child.


Thank you Vickie, Jackson is my darling grandson. I love that little face, his smile melts my heart. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Great to hear from you Ros and of course, we've been missing Jackson. He's growing so fast, but still has the "charm." Thanks for sharing him with us. Wishing you the best and hoping you'll drop in as often as possible. We miss you.


Thank you so much DeEtta, I miss all of you too. This wonderful group on LP is good medicine for the soul!!! Jackson is 4 now. I've just been admiring your exquisite work. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the opinions re gas vs electric. You have given me a lot to think about.  We are considering gas for the cooktop (hob), water heater, clothes dryer, fireplace (actually the genesis of the whole gas thing), outdoor grill (summer kitchen), and the ovens (built in, double wall ovens). We have generators for when the power goes out however they run on gasoline (car gas) and the house appliances would be LP (liquid petroleum). Buying a new generator that uses LP is a possibility though. Heating the house is not a problem as we live in a warm climate. The fireplace would be for ambiance :-D


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, I got a chance to look through my pictures and picked a few of my favorite lace knits. They are nowhere near as complex as what DeEtta has done, but I sure have enjoyed knitting them.
> The first is Spring's Dance pattern by Dragonfly Lace, which I did in 2013 about when the Lace Party first started and I was just learning Lace.
> The next is Kestrel and Gull pattern by Elizabeth Ravenwood and the last is the Icy Shore Scarf by Toni Lorenz


Beautiful work Caryn. ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much DeEtta, I miss all of you too. This wonderful group on LP is good medicine for the soul!!! Jackson is 4 now. I've just been admiring your exquisite work. ????


Thanks Ros. This last shawl was an experiment for me using Cobweb weight yarn. I was fortunate enough to acquire some and decided to use one of Dee's patterns as a starting point. Had to modify the pattern to adjust the change in yarn weight. But now that I've done a project with this yarn, I'm looking forward to using it again and fortunately, I have 3 more balls (100 gr x3 -- so roughly 4500 yds). It is wonderful to work and the feel in hand is a true luxury.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share with you lovely ladies my newest pattern. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529244-1.html#12124631


Love your pattern JanetLee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you, Caryn- I am more confident with my Ganseys though, I suppose though that the Eriskay one does have a lacy yoke.


Beautiful work Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Middle of the night and too keyed up to sleep. So thought I'd post a couple more photos. And yes, am ready for installers except need to disconnect kitchen plumbing this morning before they arrive. Thought I'd wait till daylight to do that -- maybe some light on the situation will help. Now, back to the fun stuff. Picking up in 2012:
> 
> #1 -- did a couple of lace scarves in worsted weight merino. This was the better photo of the two scarves; each different yarn color mixes and different patterns.
> 
> ...


More beautiful work DeEtta. Thanks for sharing!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Here's the daily dose of lace goodies:
> 
> #1 -- This is a mohair scarf made with some of the massive amount of yarn gifted to me. I've used up probably half of this specific yarn in various projects and still have about 10 more skeins.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Love your work DeEtta. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!! The Broceliande baby blanket is done! I used just under 10 balls / 1200 yards. The original pattern was not large enough at only 32 inches across (it was written for bulkier yarn) so I added a border using a similar cable motif as in the body. The border was knitted on. The yarn is KnitPicks CotLin in cerise and worked on (I think) US 3 / 3.25mm. The photos are not great as the blanket is laid out to dry. The top photo is closer to the color.


Beautiful baby blanket Melanie, I'm sure it will be loved and treasured. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is Isola, which knitted up quickly because the construction was interesting and had one or two stitches I haven't used much before. The yarn is acrylic so easy care, and a sport weight rather than the fingering asked for. It is a bit splitty and if I were to make this again I would choose yarn with a tighter twist.


Beautiful shawl Linda!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Beautifully said, DeEtta. I couldn't agree with you more. And thank you for sharing more beautiful work. The premie items are heartbreakingly beautiful. Thanks to you and Joyce for your heartfelt contributions.


I agree with you Barbara. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


 :sm24: Ros- how lovely to see you here, dear! And our darling little fellow- that is an exquisite photo of him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Bev, it's nice to be here. Jackson is still a very sweet little darling and of course I'm not biased at all!!! ????????????????


Of course you are not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Julie. ????


Thank you kindly, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Ros- how lovely to see you here, dear! And our darling little fellow- that is an exquisite photo of him!


Thank you Julie, it's always hard to choose which photo of Jackson to post, I have so many, but I do love this one a lot.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course you are not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No!!!!!!! ????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it's always hard to choose which photo of Jackson to post, I have so many, but I do love this one a lot.Ã°ÂÂÂ


 :sm24: don't know why these have come up so tiny- but to add to the sharing- Bronwen and her two in Christchurch in the Spring one year- and DGD wearing the Gansey I knitted for her.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great to hear from you Ros and of course, we've been missing Jackson. He's growing so fast, but still has the "charm." Thanks for sharing him with us. Wishing you the best and hoping you'll drop in as often as possible. We miss you.


Seconding all of this!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! A black deer! Yes, I would be stalking it also. Good luck, JanetLee. And be sure to share.


Definitely! No one will believe me without a picture. DH does, but that is because he has seen all the pictures I have taken of critters. Some very weird!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the opinions re gas vs electric. You have given me a lot to think about.  We are considering gas for the cooktop (hob), water heater, clothes dryer, fireplace (actually the genesis of the whole gas thing), outdoor grill (summer kitchen), and the ovens (built in, double wall ovens). We have generators for when the power goes out however they run on gasoline (car gas) and the house appliances would be LP (liquid petroleum). Buying a new generator that uses LP is a possibility though. Heating the house is not a problem as we live in a warm climate. The fireplace would be for ambiance :-D


You all have definitely given this some serious thought. Will be wonderful when it is all completed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Love your pattern JanetLee. ????


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: don't know why these have come up so tiny- but to add to the sharing- Bronwen and her two in Christchurch in the Spring one year- and DGD wearing the Gansey I knitted for her.


Lovely pictures, Julie. Thanks for sharing. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few of today's photographs. Nothing fancy, but Mother Nature is starting to put on her Spring wardrobe.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Definitely! No one will believe me without a picture. DH does, but that is because he has seen all the pictures I have taken of critters. Some very weird!


Well, JanetLee, I believe you because I've seen same. Maybe it is a particular strain of mutation that shows up in the NW. I've also seen white deer, not to be confused with white-tail deer!!!. Keep after him/her though; I'd love to see one again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, JanetLee, I believe you because I've seen same. Maybe it is a particular strain of mutation that shows up in the NW. I've also seen white deer, not to be confused with white-tail deer!!!. Keep after him/her though; I'd love to see one again.


It must be because I have seen white deer here also.

I do keep seeing the tracks so I know it is still out there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


So nice to hear from you, Ros and to see your ray of sunshine again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely pictures, Julie. Thanks for sharing. :sm02:


Thank you, JanetLee! Didn't the little boy have a lovely head of fair curls?! It was rather sad they had to be cut as he grew up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few of today's photographs. Nothing fancy, but Mother Nature is starting to put on her Spring wardrobe.


It is so lovely to see spring happening as we cool down to the winter Solstice.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for that better bones link Barbara. It had some helpful information.
> 
> Bev, that will be good to see what is working for us and share. The thing is, I can only get the bone scan every other year, so it is hard to know if what I am doing is working.
> 
> ...


Boy, I hear you there on the bone scan. I have to pay, if I want to get a scan before 2 years from now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, my little ray of sunshine loves flowers and he still loves his hand knitted shawls and blankets. He still snuggles up with his blankets. ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


Jackson is as gorgeous as ever Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


I am sure Laurie will be in raptures over this parting gift. The fabrics are superb- and the box is a wonderful foil for the stole. Glorious colours!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: don't know why these have come up so tiny- but to add to the sharing- Bronwen and her two in Christchurch in the Spring one year- and DGD wearing the Gansey I knitted for her.


Thanks for the pics, Julie.  Lovely DD and GC.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure Laurie will be in raptures over this parting gift. The fabrics are superb- and the box is a wonderful foil for the stole. Glorious colours!


Did I miss this picture, DeEtta. Will someone give me the page it is on? I can't find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the pics, Julie.  Lovely DD and GC.


The fields of spring daffodils are pretty special too- and they also have wonderful swathes of bluebells! I don't have any photos of the latter- but I do love them. I used to bike over to enjoy them, just for the delight of the glorious blue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Did I miss this picture, DeEtta. Will someone give me the page it is on? I can't find it.


Page 84, dear!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an experience that I just HAD to share: 
Try my normal start to chocolate milk --> boiling water and 1-2 tbsp of Hershey's cocoa powder...

Add just a light pinch of Cayenne pepper powder and stir. Now add your same-amount of dark brown sugar and keep stirring every do often. Add your sweetener of choice followed by the milk (NOT canned goats milk... only took the one try and I had to throw THAT out).

I'm not coughing at all now... but the pinch of cayenne powder has cooled my throat.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

can you give the link for the white blanket .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

prefect knit


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Did I miss this picture, DeEtta. Will someone give me the page it is on? I can't find it.


Actually Bev, I think it is at the top of this page. Oops -- see we are now on 85. Look at 84.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


Wow! What a fabulous presentation box.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


Oh, my, DeEtta. It is gorgeous, stunning and very "nice"  It truly is wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Page 84, dear!


Thanks, Julie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! Didn't the little boy have a lovely head of fair curls?! It was rather sad they had to be cut as he grew up!


Beautiful curls! My son, Ricky, had dark red hair that was a mass of curls. One day he come home from a family thing and asked me to cut his hair. He did not like all the older aunts playing with it! So fun, and yes, I did trim it for hm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


Gorgeous! You are definite a master of this craft. Lovely presentation box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful curls! My son, Ricky, had dark red hair that was a mass of curls. One day he come home from a family thing and asked me to cut his hair. He did not like all the older aunts playing with it! So fun, and yes, I did trim it for hm.


That must have been so lovely- but not much fun for him with the older folks. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must have been so lovely- but not much fun for him with the older folks. :sm24:


So true. It was funny when he asked for the trim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So true. It was funny when he asked for the trim.


 :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,those curls must have been so tempting for the aunts ! 
De Etta ,just my colours and a beautiful gift .
Ros ,good to see you here again .
Karen ,a good recipe for the drink and glad your throat was soothed .How is your dad doing ?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few of today's photographs. Nothing fancy, but Mother Nature is starting to put on her Spring wardrobe.


Thank you for sharing Spring. It's cold and snowing at those right now. Luckily we are in Tampa for their Blues festival and it's warm and humid and green with flowers!! It does my heart good to know it's coming. 
When we left Ottawa Thursday morning it was -20 C with a bitter wind. And Tampa was 76 F with gentle breezes and sunny. Gotta love it :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


Stunning! Absolutely gorgeous presentation
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Stunning! Absolutely gorgeous presentation
> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Vicki, Hope you enjoy the Tampa Jazz festival and the warm weather.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sounds as if you made a good move there Vicki!
Janet Lee ,thanks for sharing signs of spring .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you for sharing Spring. It's cold and snowing at those right now. Luckily we are in Tampa for their Blues festival and it's warm and humid and green with flowers!! It does my heart good to know it's coming.
> When we left Ottawa Thursday morning it was -20 C with a bitter wind. And Tampa was 76 F with gentle breezes and sunny. Gotta love it :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Waving from the other coast of Florida :-D


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you for sharing Spring. It's cold and snowing at those right now. Luckily we are in Tampa for their Blues festival and it's warm and humid and green with flowers!! It does my heart good to know it's coming.
> When we left Ottawa Thursday morning it was -20 C with a bitter wind. And Tampa was 76 F with gentle breezes and sunny. Gotta love it :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Oh, Vicki, soak up some sun for us.  Enjoy!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:



> Waving from the other coast of Florida :-D


Back at ya!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Vicki, soak up some sun for us.  Enjoy!


I promise I won't say it's too hot :sm09: But my poor white body is even whiter coated in sunscreen :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Time to end the cobweb yarn project!!! Here is the fabric presentation box I made to hold the stole for gifting. I had never tried to make a box this large, and, silly me, didn't anticipate the challenges. But, all in all, I'm satisfied with the results. I really love the fabric and while you can't really see a side-by-side the thread used for the edges and the lining all are wonderfully complementary. So now it is done. What shall I do next????? Hey -- one WIP finished!!!! even if it will be used for a sad occasion.


I love the fabric you have used. A beautiful way to present your gift.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I promise I won't say it's too hot :sm09: But my poor white body is even whiter coated in sunscreen :sm16:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, what wonderful pictures of Bronwen and the grands and of course the beautiful gansey sweater.

Lovely pictures, JanetLee. That salmon berry is such a pretty color.

DeEtta the presentation box came out perfect and the shawl just shines in it. Your friend will feel so loved! Yay for finishing and I’m sure you will not have any trouble finding a new project to get into.

Karen, what an interesting remedy you have invented. So glad it helped your throat.

Vickie, Glad you were able to get away from the cold and can enjoy the nice warm weather of Florida!

I have caught up, for the time being, with all my “months of”projects and am making some progress on the Secret Garden Gradiation Shawl. I am on the third chart of five. 
The weather here was warm for a couple of days and I got some seeds in the raised beds.
But today it is cool and rainy again, so I am knitting and playing with the puppy


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I promise I won't say it's too hot :sm09: But my poor white body is even whiter coated in sunscreen :sm16:


I'm the same way! Can sunburn at mid-day in 15 minutes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, this is an excellent site. thanks so very much.


I'm so glad you looked it up. I am reading a book now called The Calcium Lie and the doctor/author strongly suggests that trace minerals are critical for bone strength because our bones are not made entirely of calcium.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Off topic question but I would like the opinions of my knitting friends. DH and I have to decide if we want gas or electric kitchen appliances. I have not used gas in decades so am quite comfortable with electric but since gas is easier to plumb during construction now is the time to decide. So my questions are what would you choose and why? Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melanie


I grew up with electric and only had electric until we moved to NM where we have gas. I would never go back to electric. Faster to heat up and control the temperature, I can "grill" peppers on my little grill on gas, don't think I could with electric. That may not be important to non-chile lovers LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in to say hello and to tell you how sad I was to hear about Norma, and to send love to her family and friends. Norma will certainly be missed by all on LP. ????????????


What a sweet picture, Ros. So sorry you have been having issues and glad you felt good enough to pop in.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the opinions re gas vs electric. You have given me a lot to think about.  We are considering gas for the cooktop (hob), water heater, clothes dryer, fireplace (actually the genesis of the whole gas thing), outdoor grill (summer kitchen), and the ovens (built in, double wall ovens). We have generators for when the power goes out however they run on gasoline (car gas) and the house appliances would be LP (liquid petroleum). Buying a new generator that uses LP is a possibility though. Heating the house is not a problem as we live in a warm climate. The fireplace would be for ambiance :-D


I don't know what you plan for your cooktop. Mine is glass and the gas burners sit on top, so to speak. I hate, hate, hate the glass cooktop. It is very hard to clean because you can't just swipe over it because of the burners. My sister has a stainless steel cooktop with gas burners and it is much easier to take care of. You are wise to connect the outdoor grill to gas. Our's is and we never have to worry about propane tanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: don't know why these have come up so tiny- but to add to the sharing- Bronwen and her two in Christchurch in the Spring one year- and DGD wearing the Gansey I knitted for her.


Such adorable daughter and grands. The Gansey looks great on her.

I just managed a trip to Michael's for some materials to make "More Pi" for my DGD for Christmas. It's on Revelry and is listed as a shawl but at 55" in diameter, I think she can put it on her bed. I bought baby blue, white, and a blue and white speckled yarn. Michael's had 20% off and I wanted to take advantage of it. I needed a yarn that can be laundered with an 7 year old.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.

I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.

Dang, you don't notice how wrinkly the towels are until you photograph them, LOL.

.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm so glad you looked it up. I am reading a book now called The Calcium Lie and the doctor/author strongly suggests that trace minerals are critical for bone strength because our bones are not made entirely of calcium.


I have been on a trace mineral supplement for the last several years-it has 72 minerals and vitamins and 18 amino acid. www.SupremeFulvic.com great stuff.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few of today's photographs. Nothing fancy, but Mother Nature is starting to put on her Spring wardrobe.


I think I missed these. Wonderful pics. I keep waiting for warmer weather.  They keep predicting snow. We never get alot any more, but I would rather have warmer temps.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work, Melanie.  Great pics. Towels??? I don't see no towels. Just beautiful work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Both lovely, but I'm partial tothe "heads will roll". Think I just personally like a more patterned texture. In any case, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Great work Melanie. The Dragonfly Wings looks super and I love the color, but the Heads Will Roll is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn ,playing with puppy sounds good to me .It can be tiring too can’t it ?Has the other dog taken to him? 
Melanie ,so you are feeling good I bet .Heads will Roll is stunning and you did well to get Dragonfly Wings to come out so big.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Caryn ,playing with puppy sounds good to me .It can be tiring too can't it ?Has the other dog taken to him?
> Melanie ,so you are feeling good I bet .Heads will Roll is stunning and you did well to get Dragonfly Wings to come out so big.


It is fun and yes, tiring too. Luckily, he gets tired as well and takes lots of naps our other dog is 11 years old and he is very patient with this new pesky fellow who wants to play all the time.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Julie, what wonderful pictures of Bronwen and the grands and of course the beautiful gansey sweater.
> 
> Lovely pictures, JanetLee. That salmon berry is such a pretty color.
> 
> ...


Lucky you, lucky puppy :sm01:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Melanie, both are beautifully done
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think I missed these. Wonderful pics. I keep waiting for warmer weather.  They keep predicting snow. We never get alot any more, but I would rather have warmer temps.


Just heard the weather report ..... we are supposed to have "wintry mix weather" here early in the morning tomorrow. It's supposed to get up to upper 40's (degrees) later, so hope church services in the afternoon will go on as scheduled. Sooooooo tired of snow and ice! And we don't usually get much of those, but we've all had our fill here!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Both are gorgeous....but I would sure like to be walking a few feet behind you to see people's reactions when you wear the Heads will Roll Shawl! I used to walk a few feet behind my son when we went shopping when he was in his Mohawk (hairdo) persona stage. He played drums in a small time band, and he would put his hair "up" whenever he went out, even to WalMart. I used to get a kick watching people's faces as he passed by them. 
He is about 6 feet tall, sturdy build through his shoulders and arms, and 6" of hair sticking straight up like a saw blade was quite a site. During that time of his life, he tried just about every hair color to be found in a bottle. My bathroom still has stains from some of those hair dyes..... For a long time, the bath tub looked like an Easter egg dying party gone horribly wrong!

On the flip side of that, Melanie, your shawls are so beautiful I suspect people will be speechless for awhile! Congrats, enjoy every minute wearing them (I'm assuming they remain yours and are not gifts).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn. 

A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09: 

.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


Even more impressive with the beads in view. WOW!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Such adorable daughter and grands. The Gansey looks great on her.
> 
> I just managed a trip to Michael's for some materials to make "More Pi" for my DGD for Christmas. It's on Revelry and is listed as a shawl but at 55" in diameter, I think she can put it on her bed. I bought baby blue, white, and a blue and white speckled yarn. Michael's had 20% off and I wanted to take advantage of it. I needed a yarn that can be laundered with an 7 year old.


Thank you Barbara!

I managed to fluke a 40% reduction the last time I was shopping for yarn and buttons- I was so tempted to over spend- but did restrain myself!

Your blues and white should go well together- it's a combination I like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Great work, Melanie- I love your colour choice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you for sharing Spring. It's cold and snowing at those right now. Luckily we are in Tampa for their Blues festival and it's warm and humid and green with flowers!! It does my heart good to know it's coming.
> When we left Ottawa Thursday morning it was -20 C with a bitter wind. And Tampa was 76 F with gentle breezes and sunny. Gotta love it :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Vickie, that is just too cold for this time of year! Although, when I was stationed in Wildflecken, Germany, the snow would start in September and last until sometime in May. Yes, I was up in the mountains! Beautiful, God's Country.

Tampa sounds perfect right now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sounds as if you made a good move there Vicki!
> Janet Lee ,thanks for sharing signs of spring .


You are most welcome! Of course it was rain all day today! More water for the flowers. :sm04:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I promise I won't say it's too hot :sm09: But my poor white body is even whiter coated in sunscreen :sm16:


I use sun screen also, but that does not stop the freckles! Something about having red hair when young! Only one in my family with freckles and the only one who has light skin and eyes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


I hope someone helped you with these! My fingers are usually crying from pushing in the pins. Thank goodness DH helps.

Those are beautiful, especially the Heads Will Roll.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think I missed these. Wonderful pics. I keep waiting for warmer weather.  They keep predicting snow. We never get alot any more, but I would rather have warmer temps.


Thanks. Friday was gorgeous, but today it is raining and a bit windy. Such is life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Both are gorgeous....but I would sure like to be walking a few feet behind you to see people's reactions when you wear the Heads will Roll Shawl! I used to walk a few feet behind my son when we went shopping when he was in his Mohawk (hairdo) persona stage. He played drums in a small time band, and he would put his hair "up" whenever he went out, even to WalMart. I used to get a kick watching people's faces as he passed by them.
> He is about 6 feet tall, sturdy build through his shoulders and arms, and 6" of hair sticking straight up like a saw blade was quite a site. During that time of his life, he tried just about every hair color to be found in a bottle. My bathroom still has stains from some of those hair dyes..... For a long time, the bath tub looked like an Easter egg dying party gone horribly wrong!
> 
> On the flip side of that, Melanie, your shawls are so beautiful I suspect people will be speechless for awhile! Congrats, enjoy every minute wearing them (I'm assuming they remain yours and are not gifts).


The comments about your son have me giggling! I always smile when I see someone with a Mohawk. Love the way they look and it is fascinating the colors some of the folks come up with. I usually give them and :sm24: and a big smile.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


Stunning, and that is a lot of beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shawls, Melanie and I especially love Heads Will Roll - just stunning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


Really beautiful, Melanie - they need to be worn, and not necessarily for special occasions.


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautifully done. Both are breathtaking


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous Work. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The comments about your son have me giggling! I always smile when I see someone with a Mohawk. Love the way they look and it is fascinating the colors some of the folks come up with. I usually give them and :sm24: and a big smile.


One of his "do's" make one side black, the other side white. Remember the snowboarder with the spiked Mohawk? He was in the Olympics several years ago....no helmet of course.....hope he never crashed! It was sure fun watching him do the flips on his board.

It's sad how people judge a person by how they look. We all do it to some extent, but some go way overboard. Son and I went into the local shopping mall once, he was really dressed up just to see how people would react. Some smiled, one teenaged girl came up to him and asked if she could touch his hair! He smiled, chuckled, and leaned over (she was shorter than I am) so she could touch the spikes. The much-older folks looked like they had seen the devil in the flesh. Son does have a wild streak, and his teen years were no picnic for me, but there are a few good memories, thankfully. Even funnier about his eventual use of all colors of hair dye....when he was maybe 8 or 9 years old, I had no choice but to take him with me when I got a hair cut. There was another lady getting her hair frosted, and son remarked to me how much trouble it was and how much time it took. I didn't even know he was watching the process. He of course said he would never do that! And wouldn't you know, I have no interest in using hair dye. So I was absolutely no help to him during his Mohawk years. Besides all the colors, there were the experiments with all sorts of things to stiffen his hair to keep the spikes up. Relieved that he only used school glue once. The next morning, he had the worst case of dandruff ever seen on a human being! Not easy to keep a smooth or spiked Mohawk up with naturally curly hair. Boy, the things I've learned because of my son!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> One of his "do's" make one side black, the other side white. Remember the snowboarder with the spiked Mohawk? He was in the Olympics several years ago....no helmet of course.....hope he never crashed! It was sure fun watching him do the flips on his board.
> 
> It's sad how people judge a person by how they look. We all do it to some extent, but some go way overboard. Son and I went into the local shopping mall once, he was really dressed up just to see how people would react. Some smiled, one teenaged girl came up to him and asked if she could touch his hair! He smiled, chuckled, and leaned over (she was shorter than I am) so she could touch the spikes. The much-older folks looked like they had seen the devil in the flesh. Son does have a wild streak, and his teen years were no picnic for me, but there are a few good memories, thankfully. Even funnier about his eventual use of all colors of hair dye....when he was maybe 8 or 9 years old, I had no choice but to take him with me when I got a hair cut. There was another lady getting her hair frosted, and son remarked to me how much trouble it was and how much time it took. I didn't even know he was watching the process. He of course said he would never do that! And wouldn't you know, I have no interest in using hair dye. So I was absolutely no help to him during his Mohawk years. Besides all the colors, there were the experiments with all sorts of things to stiffen his hair to keep the spikes up. Relieved that he only used school glue once. The next morning, he had the worst case of dandruff ever seen on a human being! Not easy to keep a smooth or spiked Mohawk up with naturally curly hair. Boy, the things I've learned because of my son!


It is sad how people judge by appearance - and they probably miss out on meeting a lot of very nice people. Great that your son had the confidence to express his individuality and great that you got so much fun out of watching him. It is a shame that so often people are forced into little boxes (made of tikky takky - was that Pete Seegar?) and then can't see beyond them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


More gorgeous views. I do hope you get to wear this one somewhere. The beads are a lovely highlight of the pattern.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie ,the beads are a good addition but even without them I think it would have been quite beautiful.
If I was younger I would most certainly have a bright colour on my hair such as cerise or purple .The most recent colour ,apparently ,is blackberry.
My son had a phase wearing his hair long and at the time liked Queen and such artists .He and his friends would embroider the band names on their denim jackets and shopped for the threads in a small place run by two elderly sisters who were thrilled that these young lads wanted to embroider on their clothing .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee and anyone else interested -- I was just browsing the DBNY website. Today they are having a 60% off sale so I was cruising around in their books/magazine section. I found both of the Marianne Kinzel books. And then with a 60% discount, they would be very affordable. Not sure about shipping, but at least I wanted to share with anyone interested. Here is the link:

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=marianne+kinzel


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> One of his "do's" make one side black, the other side white. Remember the snowboarder with the spiked Mohawk? He was in the Olympics several years ago....no helmet of course.....hope he never crashed! It was sure fun watching him do the flips on his board.
> 
> It's sad how people judge a person by how they look. We all do it to some extent, but some go way overboard. Son and I went into the local shopping mall once, he was really dressed up just to see how people would react. Some smiled, one teenaged girl came up to him and asked if she could touch his hair! He smiled, chuckled, and leaned over (she was shorter than I am) so she could touch the spikes. The much-older folks looked like they had seen the devil in the flesh. Son does have a wild streak, and his teen years were no picnic for me, but there are a few good memories, thankfully. Even funnier about his eventual use of all colors of hair dye....when he was maybe 8 or 9 years old, I had no choice but to take him with me when I got a hair cut. There was another lady getting her hair frosted, and son remarked to me how much trouble it was and how much time it took. I didn't even know he was watching the process. He of course said he would never do that! And wouldn't you know, I have no interest in using hair dye. So I was absolutely no help to him during his Mohawk years. Besides all the colors, there were the experiments with all sorts of things to stiffen his hair to keep the spikes up. Relieved that he only used school glue once. The next morning, he had the worst case of dandruff ever seen on a human being! Not easy to keep a smooth or spiked Mohawk up with naturally curly hair. Boy, the things I've learned because of my son!


Sounds like you're a good Mom, Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee and anyone else interested -- I was just browsing the DBNY website. Today they are having a 60% off sale so I was cruising around in their books/magazine section. I found both of the Marianne Kinzel books. And then with a 60% discount, they would be very affordable. Not sure about shipping, but at least I wanted to share with anyone interested. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=marianne+kinzel


Pity I am broke! I've just had a substantial rise, but I am blowing the first two months all on a small tv for my bedroom- I fall asleep watching, when in my chair, but maybe I will sleep longer, if I am in bed? Who knows? I have been unable to work on the insomnia by any of the conventional means- so worth a try!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Sending prayers for good health.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually the Inca (or other South American tribe) came up with the idea for chocolate, sugar (stevia or that sweetened plant that they make that liquor from...looks like a aloe vera plant), and cinnamon.

This was the first time I paired chocolate powder up with a smidgen of hot pepper powder on purpose. I had some with an advent calendar from Trader Joe's and I liked the spicy variety.

I know they offer the spicy flavors of chocolate in the main candy aisle... didn't know if I wanted it OCCASIONALLY.

What I do know is a small amount of spicy Bengal Spice/Good Earth herbal tea warmed up to mix with the cocoa powder before sweetener and milk additions is delightful. Not TOO much cinnamon or other spice added. :sm24:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_chocolate


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> One of his "do's" make one side black, the other side white. Remember the snowboarder with the spiked Mohawk? He was in the Olympics several years ago....no helmet of course.....hope he never crashed! It was sure fun watching him do the flips on his board.
> 
> It's sad how people judge a person by how they look. We all do it to some extent, but some go way overboard. Son and I went into the local shopping mall once, he was really dressed up just to see how people would react. Some smiled, one teenaged girl came up to him and asked if she could touch his hair! He smiled, chuckled, and leaned over (she was shorter than I am) so she could touch the spikes. The much-older folks looked like they had seen the devil in the flesh. Son does have a wild streak, and his teen years were no picnic for me, but there are a few good memories, thankfully. Even funnier about his eventual use of all colors of hair dye....when he was maybe 8 or 9 years old, I had no choice but to take him with me when I got a hair cut. There was another lady getting her hair frosted, and son remarked to me how much trouble it was and how much time it took. I didn't even know he was watching the process. He of course said he would never do that! And wouldn't you know, I have no interest in using hair dye. So I was absolutely no help to him during his Mohawk years. Besides all the colors, there were the experiments with all sorts of things to stiffen his hair to keep the spikes up. Relieved that he only used school glue once. The next morning, he had the worst case of dandruff ever seen on a human being! Not easy to keep a smooth or spiked Mohawk up with naturally curly hair. Boy, the things I've learned because of my son!


 :sm09: :sm09: school glue. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


It's still gorgeous.  You do great work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity I am broke! I've just had a substantial rise, but I am blowing the first two months all on a small tv for my bedroom- I fall asleep watching, when in my chair, but maybe I will sleep longer, if I am in bed? Who knows? I have been unable to work on the insomnia by any of the conventional means- so worth a try!


Hope it works, Julie. I hate when I cannot sleep.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Actually the Inca (or other South American tribe) came up with the idea for chocolate, sugar (stevia or that sweetened plant that they make that liquor from...looks like a aloe vera plant), and cinnamon.
> 
> This was the first time I paired chocolate powder up with a smidgen of hot pepper powder on purpose. I had some with an advent calendar from Trader Joe's and I liked the spicy variety.
> 
> ...


Karen, my daughter has a recipe for ginger cookies that has cayenne pepper in. Makes the ginger so warm in your tummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hope it works, Julie. I hate when I cannot sleep.


You do get used to it, Bev when it is your reality- but it is not a good one to suffer from!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, my daughter has a recipe for ginger cookies that has cayenne pepper in. Makes the ginger so warm in your tummy.


This one I knew about...

You need 1/8 to 1/2 teaspoon per batch of cayenne powder... 1/8th if you want a "polite" crowd friendly set of cookies/snaps. Up to maximum if you know everyone can take it.

:sm15: :sm15: :sm23: Now all we need is some "cute" idiot suggesting habanero or ghost pepper. NO! :sm25:

Cayenne powder is the ABSOLUTE blast intensity you need for the ginger snaps recipe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This one I knew about...
> 
> You need 1/8 to 1/2 teaspoon per batch of cayenne powder... 1/8th if you want a "polite" crowd friendly set of cookies/snaps. Up to maximum if you know everyone can take it.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie ,the beads are a good addition but even without them I think it would have been quite beautiful.
> If I was younger I would most certainly have a bright colour on my hair such as cerise or purple .The most recent colour ,apparently ,is blackberry.
> My son had a phase wearing his hair long and at the time liked Queen and such artists .He and his friends would embroider the band names on their denim jackets and shopped for the threads in a small place run by two elderly sisters who were thrilled that these young lads wanted to embroider on their clothing .


I can imagine their excitement, Ann. Such a change from their usual customers. :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actually the Inca (or other South American tribe) came up with the idea for chocolate, sugar (stevia or that sweetened plant that they make that liquor from...looks like a aloe vera plant), and cinnamon.
> 
> This was the first time I paired chocolate powder up with a smidgen of hot pepper powder on purpose. I had some with an advent calendar from Trader Joe's and I liked the spicy variety.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting - does it really need sweeteners? Would a little honey work instead?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie ,the beads are a good addition but even without them I think it would have been quite beautiful.
> If I was younger I would most certainly have a bright colour on my hair such as cerise or purple .The most recent colour ,apparently ,is blackberry.
> My son had a phase wearing his hair long and at the time liked Queen and such artists .He and his friends would embroider the band names on their denim jackets and shopped for the threads in a small place run by two elderly sisters who were thrilled that these young lads wanted to embroider on their clothing .


My son's favorite music seemed to be mostly by local bands, and they would play in bars, taverns, and other small venues. Quite often, there were recordings for sale along with fabric patches screen printed with such things as the band's name or perhaps a snatch of lyrics of one of their songs. Son loved to pick up the fabric patches and sew them onto a denim or leather jacket that was a lot like a walking billboard of his favorite bands and music. Some of the patches I had to sew on by machine, but many were added by his own efforts at sewing. Don't remember if I ever took photos of his creations, it was a pretty wild time in his life....and one I'm grateful to have survived!

I have been seeing a lot of older women with bright colored hair lately. Either all of the hair was a bright color, or just a section, or a few streaks. It's not my interest, but they all seem to be enjoying themselves. Perhaps some are wondering why only the young should be enjoying this trend????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you're a good Mom, Joyce.


Well, I wouldn't say that. I made more than my fair share of mistakes along the way, and still do. He did some pretty awful and scary things back then, I supposed I just couldn't resist an opportunity to smile about something. I would have never predicted, though, that he would be a great daddy. (this doesn't mean I approve of all his decisions regarding little guy.) Plus, he's a single dad, and I'd bet everyone here knows how rough that is. This little fellow has been the ray of sunshine we all needed. Fortunately for me, his personality is the direct opposite of his Dad's. I don't think I could go through all that again.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm09: :sm09: school glue. :sm09: :sm09:


Yeah....I'm glad I didn't take pictures of that. Nightmares for sure!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one I knew about...
> 
> You need 1/8 to 1/2 teaspoon per batch of cayenne powder... 1/8th if you want a "polite" crowd friendly set of cookies/snaps. Up to maximum if you know everyone can take it.
> 
> ...


Blast is a good description of what happens to me when I swallow more than the slightest hint of hot peppers (including cayenne)....and have to get to the bathroom pronto before the blast! :sm12:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yeah....I'm glad I didn't take pictures of that. Nightmares for sure!!!


Yeah, I can laugh, because I didn't have to clean it up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee and anyone else interested -- I was just browsing the DBNY website. Today they are having a 60% off sale so I was cruising around in their books/magazine section. I found both of the Marianne Kinzel books. And then with a 60% discount, they would be very affordable. Not sure about shipping, but at least I wanted to share with anyone interested. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=marianne+kinzel


Thank you! More choices are usually a good thing when looking for pattern books.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity I am broke! I've just had a substantial rise, but I am blowing the first two months all on a small tv for my bedroom- I fall asleep watching, when in my chair, but maybe I will sleep longer, if I am in bed? Who knows? I have been unable to work on the insomnia by any of the conventional means- so worth a try!


Hope it works! I cannot sleep for long regardless of where I am. After a lifetime of doing this, I guess I am used to it. But is can be tiring.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, my daughter has a recipe for ginger cookies that has cayenne pepper in. Makes the ginger so warm in your tummy.


Ooooh, that sounds yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My son's favorite music seemed to be mostly by local bands, and they would play in bars, taverns, and other small venues. Quite often, there were recordings for sale along with fabric patches screen printed with such things as the band's name or perhaps a snatch of lyrics of one of their songs. Son loved to pick up the fabric patches and sew them onto a denim or leather jacket that was a lot like a walking billboard of his favorite bands and music. Some of the patches I had to sew on by machine, but many were added by his own efforts at sewing. Don't remember if I ever took photos of his creations, it was a pretty wild time in his life....and one I'm grateful to have survived!
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of older women with bright colored hair lately. Either all of the hair was a bright color, or just a section, or a few streaks. It's not my interest, but they all seem to be enjoying themselves. Perhaps some are wondering why only the young should be enjoying this trend????


I have seen "mature" ladies with different streaks of color in their hair. I say, go for it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Blast is a good description of what happens to me when I swallow more than the slightest hint of hot peppers (including cayenne)....and have to get to the bathroom pronto before the blast! :sm12:


Sounds like me, the food is in a very big hurry to get through my body.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I really like the pink one.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

DP. Susan


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.

Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.

Then Amy got a Mini Schnauzer puppy about two weeks after we got Leo. Since she and Bryan are out at work all day, we have been helping out by going over twice a day to let Emma out to do her business and to play with her. Needless to say, that really cuts into our time, but we are happy to do it.

Also, we had loads of trees cut down in the fall and the yard totally redone and reseeded, so now we have a lot of yard work ahead for this spring. Consequently we have no travel plans this spring. We also help Kat out as Michael is away. He goes back overseas for the final couple of months, and will be home for good in mid June. So Paul is her handyman fixing all the little problems around the house.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a really nice pattern I found on Ravelry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-32

It might be a good one for using up leftovers, and uses several different stitches.

Sue


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sue,how lovely to hear from you.Beautiful knitting and I do like the free pattern .Leo is a super little dog and sure he loves Emma .I have been thinking about you and Paul and guessed you were being kept on the run after your previous posts .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D

I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.


I am working on finishing another MKAL started a loooong time ago. I was mired in clue 4 (of 5 clues). It was sixteen and a half (vertical) repeats of eight rows across fifty-one repeats per round (fifteen to seventeen stitch repeats, the repeats change stitch count depending upon which round). So over 104,000 stitches for this clue, then you can start the border. So I stopped at a mere 38,000 stitches (six repeats). It will still be a large shawl. The border is the same knitted on border I did for Dancing Bees. Pretty but time and yarn intensive - over eight hundred rows (somewhere north of 150,000 stitches). So I searched some shawl patterns and have decided to use the border on the Begonia Swirl pattern. I had to increase each repeat to twenty stitches (M1's and kfb's). I am a few rows in and am happy so far with my choice. The repeats increase from twenty to thirty-eight stitches before decreasing to twenty-four for the bind off. But even with between one and two thousand stitches per round I will actually be able to finish this on in my lifetime. Probably too many numbers this early in the morning for many of us, lol.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a really nice pattern I found on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-32
> 
> ...


Choosing a pattern for a medium to large quantity of yarn is much easier than when you are left with leftovers. What a classy way to use them! Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> Melanie


I don't remember now if he tried egg whites, but there was a long line of hairspray trials! I remember my sister (now 72 yrs old) using Aquanet on her beehive hairdo. So I really had to giggle when son used it for his Mohawk's!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I don't remember now if he tried egg whites, but there was a long line of hairspray trials! I remember my sister (now 72 yrs old) using Aquanet on her beehive hairdo. So I really had to giggle when son used it for his Mohawk's!


p.s.- I'm a little dizzy at all the numbers in your MKAL!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.
> 
> ...


Sue -- so very pleasant to open up KP this morning and find you here. Been missing you and so glad to know that life is moving along with you and yours. Love seeing the photos -- I'll never get over how little lace works shows of its final beauty when you see it on the needles. Its rather like seeing buds on a stem and getting excited about the moment when they open into their full glory. So please let us she your work when blocked too. And in the meantime, enjoy life, the family and the new additions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.
> 
> ...


Sounds busy at your place!

Lovely WIPs, sweet fur babies.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


Goodness, Melanie. I who love numbers got lost in the zeroes. It is amazing, but when you just keep chipping away at the total number, the little flakes just disappear and one day the number if smaller and then smaller and then the excitement builds because finally you can see the end in sight. Go girl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a really nice pattern I found on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-32
> 
> ...


That is nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


Really like the way you figure out the stitch count! I do the same thing with my cross stitch when possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- so very pleasant to open up KP this morning and find you here. Been missing you and so glad to know that life is moving along with you and yours. Love seeing the photos -- I'll never get over how little lace works shows of its final beauty when you see it on the needles. Its rather like seeing buds on a stem and getting excited about the moment when they open into their full glory. So please let us she your work when blocked too. And in the meantime, enjoy life, the family and the new additions.


Could not have put it better! A true delight to open up and find that Sue has dropped by. 
Leo looks rather a mischievous fellow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.
> 
> ...


Sue, so good to see you again. Sorry for loss this summer. Leo looks like a sweetie though.  So good to see your wonderful work again. Love your WIP's


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is a really nice pattern I found on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-32
> 
> ...


I love the colors and textures on this one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


Wow, Melanie. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a really nice pattern I found on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-32
> 
> ...


Hi Sue, nice to "see" you again. Leo is gorgeous and it is good to hear you are both well and busy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


Aaaagh! Too may numbers any time but I'll look forward to seeing the finished shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, I hope the tv in the bedroom works for you. I have a mini iPod that is downloaded not only with music but with lots of podcasts. I will listen to those when I can’t fall asleep and it does seem to work for me. 

Joyce, sounds like your son was quite creative with his hair do. What fun that must have been. 
I don’t have a problem with kids expressing their individuality with hairdos or even some tattoos, but I do have a hard time admiring the kids with piercings all over their body. 

Sue, so glad to hear from you. So sorry for the loss of both your dogs. That must have been sooo hard and sad. Your new addition seems like a sweety. 
Your current projects are lovely. 

Melanie, that’s a lot of figuring! It does seem like you have worked it all out though and will soon have another beautiful finished project!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, I hope the tv in the bedroom works for you. I have a mini iPod that is downloaded not only with music but with lots of podcasts. I will listen to those when I can't fall asleep and it does seem to work for me.
> 
> Joyce, sounds like your son was quite creative with his hair do. What fun that must have been.
> I don't have a problem with kids expressing their individuality with hairdos or even some tattoos, but I do have a hard time admiring the kids with piercings all over their body.
> ...


Thank you Caryn- I am hoping it may help. Back in the day when they broadcast the BBC news through the night, I used to while away the time with that. That is how come I saw the second aircraft attack on the Twin Towers as it happened- not the best thing ever to be aware of.
It won't happen though till the end of May, when I should have been able to put aside enough money for the new aerial- I am getting one to go on the roof, rather than the satellite dish that is mounted below the eave- and is at risk every time the children and young people are out there playing ball.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. It has been pretty hectic here the past few months, but probably better than being bored.

Sue


annweb170 said:


> Sue,how lovely to hear from you.Beautiful knitting and I do like the free pattern .Leo is a super little dog and sure he loves Emma .I have been thinking about you and Paul and guessed you were being kept on the run after your previous posts .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

I don't know how you can count the stitches. I don't have the nerve to mount stitches. Sometimes ignorant bliss is better.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am definitely into trying to use up my leftovers. It can be fun trying to match different colours.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> Choosing a pattern for a medium to large quantity of yarn is much easier than when you are left with leftovers. What a classy way to use them! Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Belle. Glad to find you all here, although it took a few minutes. I guess the party lasts longer than just a couple of weeks now.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- so very pleasant to open up KP this morning and find you here. Been missing you and so glad to know that life is moving along with you and yours. Love seeing the photos -- I'll never get over how little lace works shows of its final beauty when you see it on the needles. Its rather like seeing buds on a stem and getting excited about the moment when they open into their full glory. So please let us she your work when blocked too. And in the meantime, enjoy life, the family and the new additions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. How are you doing?

Leo is mischievous, but so lovable too. He took to us right away when we adopted him. 
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Could not have put it better! A true delight to open up and find that Sue has dropped by.
> Leo looks rather a mischievous fellow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank, Caryn.

It was hard losing two within a couple of months of each other, but we had definitely decided we wanted another dog.

Sue


sisu said:


> Julie, I hope the tv in the bedroom works for you. I have a mini iPod that is downloaded not only with music but with lots of podcasts. I will listen to those when I can't fall asleep and it does seem to work for me.
> 
> Joyce, sounds like your son was quite creative with his hair do. What fun that must have been.
> I don't have a problem with kids expressing their individuality with hairdos or even some tattoos, but I do have a hard time admiring the kids with piercings all over their body.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. How are you doing?
> 
> Leo is mischievous, but so lovable too. He took to us right away when we adopted him.
> Sue


Doing pretty well, thanks Sue- I can manage to walk between 1 and 2 kilometres when I put my mind to it- taking an age to get muscle tone back- plus the pills I am obliged to take have a side effect of weight gain, which is a real nuisance. It is hard enough to lose weight I find, at the best of times!
I think when the time comes I will be looking at an adoption too- not sure I want the small puppy phase- great that he is a loving fellow!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Bev, DeEtta, Caryn, Ann, and Vickie for the comments on my shawls. I am really happy with Heads Will Roll. It is so light and airy. I think this one will look good being worn. When, I have no idea since very few of my shawls get worn.
> 
> A couple of more photos. The white bits are the beads. :sm09:
> 
> .


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> One of his "do's" make one side black, the other side white. Remember the snowboarder with the spiked Mohawk? He was in the Olympics several years ago....no helmet of course.....hope he never crashed! It was sure fun watching him do the flips on his board.
> 
> It's sad how people judge a person by how they look. We all do it to some extent, but some go way overboard. Son and I went into the local shopping mall once, he was really dressed up just to see how people would react. Some smiled, one teenaged girl came up to him and asked if she could touch his hair! He smiled, chuckled, and leaned over (she was shorter than I am) so she could touch the spikes. The much-older folks looked like they had seen the devil in the flesh. Son does have a wild streak, and his teen years were no picnic for me, but there are a few good memories, thankfully. Even funnier about his eventual use of all colors of hair dye....when he was maybe 8 or 9 years old, I had no choice but to take him with me when I got a hair cut. There was another lady getting her hair frosted, and son remarked to me how much trouble it was and how much time it took. I didn't even know he was watching the process. He of course said he would never do that! And wouldn't you know, I have no interest in using hair dye. So I was absolutely no help to him during his Mohawk years. Besides all the colors, there were the experiments with all sorts of things to stiffen his hair to keep the spikes up. Relieved that he only used school glue once. The next morning, he had the worst case of dandruff ever seen on a human being! Not easy to keep a smooth or spiked Mohawk up with naturally curly hair. Boy, the things I've learned because of my son!


I worked on an adolescent Medical/Surgical/Psychiatric Unit in a pediatric hospital when Mohawks were just coming in and before all the hair products we have now. Our kids used a bar of soap, work it with water to get a very thick lather and used that to keep the spikes up and "hard" one it dried!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have taken the liberty of opening a new Lace Party for us- as the page count was rising! The URL is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-535515-1.html#122

Really good to have had so many old and new faces dropping by!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity I am broke! I've just had a substantial rise, but I am blowing the first two months all on a small tv for my bedroom- I fall asleep watching, when in my chair, but maybe I will sleep longer, if I am in bed? Who knows? I have been unable to work on the insomnia by any of the conventional means- so worth a try!


Julie sorry to hear you have problems with insomnia. It's sometimes constant with me and sometimes intermittent.
I found I have to stop using the computer at least 2-3 hours before bed because of the blue light. I sleep with earplugs every night and use Melatonin and a Calcium/Magnesium supplement. If all else fails a half dose of Benadryl(usually used for allergies, not sure what your equivalent would be). Works for me but I don't use it frequently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie sorry to hear you have problems with insomnia. It's sometimes constant with me and sometimes intermittent.
> I found I have to stop using the computer at least 2-3 hours before bed because of the blue light. I sleep with earplugs every night and use Melatonin and a Calcium/Magnesium supplement. If all else fails a half dose of Benadryl(usually used for allergies, not sure what your equivalent would be). Works for me but I don't use it frequently.


Nothing I have tried so far has had lasting effect Vickie- I am nearly at the end of my Melatonin and won't go to the extravagance of replacing it- I am lucky if I get 2 hours. I have cut out evening computing! One thing I have yet to sort is a light for my bedroom so I can read- the room is minute, no space for a bedside table, and all my lamps are table lamps. But with my recent increase the plan is gradually to get through my list of wants! Fluid intake is part of the issue- plus having to use a diuretic!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.
> 
> ...


Love the second WIP and beautiful puppies! What a wonderful thing to give a rescue dog a second chance at a good life
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Leo has great spots. I am glad to hear you are busy - keeps you from aging. :-D
> 
> I worked with a guy who used egg whites for his mohawk. Along with Aquanet hairspray.
> 
> ...


Melanie, it would be interesting if you counted all the stitches you have done of ALL of your knitting. Sort of like the 15,000 steps per day...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing I have tried so far has had lasting effect Vickie- I am nearly at the end of my Melatonin and won't go to the extravagance of replacing it- I am lucky if I get 2 hours. I have cut out evening computing! One thing I have yet to sort is a light for my bedroom so I can read- the room is minute, no space for a bedside table, and all my lamps are table lamps. But with my recent increase the plan is gradually to get through my list of wants! Fluid intake is part of the issue- plus having to use a diuretic!


Not to interfere but we gave our diuretics early in the day to lessen the up at night visits...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Julie for starting a new thread. I've popped over and will be waiting for everyone else to join up. And a big thanks to everyone for a good 6 weeks. I, for one, got a WIP finished and I'm feeling smug about it. Hope each of you has also -- seems like a fair number of wips were indeed "knocked off." Come on over........


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

thank you belle1, its been great fun


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have taken the liberty of opening a new Lace Party for us- as the page count was rising! The URL is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-535515-1.html#122
> 
> Really good to have had so many old and new faces dropping by!


Thank you, Julie! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, DeEtta for this session. Your lovely knitting was the highlight for me. I now have a wonderful pattern and the yarn to go with it when finished with the two cardigans.

Your knitting is an inspiration and a wonder. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, DeEtta for this session. Your lovely knitting was the highlight for me. I now have a wonderful pattern and the yarn to go with it when finished with the two cardigans.
> 
> Your knitting is an inspiration and a wonder. Thank you for sharing.


JanetLee, what can I say to such a fine complement? All of us produce fine pieces -- it was just that in this last LP I bragged a bit. I do love lace and it gives me great satisfaction. There is simply so much more for me to learn that being able to share with all of you is a wonderful benefit to me. And since I'm a bit isolated, KP and in particular the Lace Party has proven to be a great place to share knowledge and techniques. I'm glad that you enjoyed.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Caryn- during this time of his life, Son had a girlfriend that was a self-studied expert on body piercings. Boy, I learned things from her I wished I hadn't! Some of them take a lot of maintenance, turned my stomach.

Sue- My problem is ending up with leftovers that will go together, whether considering color or weight! People some times give me their leftovers, and sometimes I buy a bag of them, so I have quite an assortment! But I really do like the shawl pattern in the link, a very nice looking stash buster.

Vickie- Son wasn't too keen on soap back then, I think it's hilarious it could be used in that way! I remember in the days of wearing stockings and washing them in the bathroom sink, had to be careful about not using too much soap or it would never rinse out. Can you imagine a teen using one of those basic, harsh soaps for their Mohawk? The last batch of lye soap my grandmother made would probably have made his hair fall out it was so strong. Sure is funny to think about!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, DeEtta, for this session. It's been great to review some of your stunning projects. 

Julie, I hope you can figure out how to get more sleep. Lack of sleep does not make the days easier. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta, for this session. It's been great to review some of your stunning projects.
> 
> Julie, I hope you can figure out how to get more sleep. Lack of sleep does not make the days easier. Hugs.


Adding my thanks to DeEtta- it has been a brilliant session watching the stole develop and the beautiful box made to present it in.

It will be interesting to see how I go once I have the television set up- not quite two months to wait. 
Thanks for the hugs- and right back at you- hoping the health issues are under control.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Many thanks, DeEtta - loved watching your shawl come together. :sm01:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Adding my thanks, DeEtta. I enjoyed seeing all your beautiful works and watching this last shawl completed with it lovely presentation box. 
And thank you Julie for starting us up again as we reach the magic 100.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie, it would be interesting if you counted all the stitches you have done of ALL of your knitting. Sort of like the 15,000 steps per day...


 :sm02: :sm20:

Funny side note: I had to adjust the sensitivity on my Fitbit as it was counting steps when I knit or type, LOL!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm20:
> 
> Funny side note: I had to adjust the sensitivity on my Fitbit as it was counting steps when I knit or type, LOL!


 :sm09: :sm09: maybe if you make it sensitive enough it will count your stitches for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Adding my thanks to DeEtta- it has been a brilliant session watching the stole develop and the beautiful box made to present it in.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how I go once I have the television set up- not quite two months to wait.
> Thanks for the hugs- and right back at you- hoping the health issues are under control.


We are getting the direction of our responding narrowed down. Ordered some remedies my homeopathic practitioner required. We should be on our way soon.  It took a long time for my bones to get in this shape. It will take a while to get back to where I would like to be. I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We are getting the direction of our responding narrowed down. Ordered some remedies my homeopathic practitioner required. We should be on our way soon.  It took a long time for my bones to get in this shape. It will take a while to get back to where I would like to be. I'm in it for the long haul.


A lot of homeopathic is slow and steady- not a miracle cure.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :sm09: :sm09: maybe if you make it sensitive enough it will count your stitches for you.


LOL!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I guess you were letting your fingers do the walking!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm20:
> 
> Funny side note: I had to adjust the sensitivity on my Fitbit as it was counting steps when I knit or type, LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We are getting the direction of our responding narrowed down. Ordered some remedies my homeopathic practitioner required. We should be on our way soon.  It took a long time for my bones to get in this shape. It will take a while to get back to where I would like to be. I'm in it for the long haul.


Slow and steady is a good plan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Today has been blocking day. I finally blocked Dragonfly Wings. Remember this one from the KAL we did back in January? The wing tips were odd to block but I think that is due to the construction of the shawl. This one was done with Cascade Yarns Pacific, worsted weight (9 ply??) acrylic and wool blend on US 7, US 8, and US 9 (4.5, 5, and 5.5 mm). A bit over 300 yards.
> 
> I also blocked Heads Will Roll. Done with Jade Sapphire Lacey Lamb in Fuchsia on US 3 (3mm) needles. This yarn is quite thin, 825 yards per 60 gram ball. I used 734 yards and an uncounted number of 8/0 seed beads - clear with A/B finish. No glamour shots as it is still drying (I should say the towels are still drying as this yarn dries very quickly). 87 inches wide by 33 deep.
> 
> ...


They both look great, Melanie. Heads Will a roll looks very intricate.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have been on a trace mineral supplement for the last several years-it has 72 minerals and vitamins and 18 amino acid. www.SupremeFulvic.com great stuff.


Thanks, Bev. I'll look it up.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity I am broke! I've just had a substantial rise, but I am blowing the first two months all on a small tv for my bedroom- I fall asleep watching, when in my chair, but maybe I will sleep longer, if I am in bed? Who knows? I have been unable to work on the insomnia by any of the conventional means- so worth a try!


Glad you are getting a tv for the bedroom, Julie. I try to watch the news with DH and inevitably fall asleep. Hope that works for you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Seems like so long since I have been on here that I hardly really know where to start. I did notice the titles WIPs, and I have plenty of those. I am not knitting so many at the same time. Currently I am trying to finish up on a Tiziana Sammuri Galassia. I am sort of making my own gradient, using of leftover laceweight yarn. Then I am working on a LilyGo MKAL, Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust, also trying to a gradient for that, but I put it aside to work on Galassia, and also to do a couple of test knits. I have also been knitting some charity hats through my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Outside of knitting, life has been busy. We lost both our dogs summer and fall, and really missed. We debated getting a new Miniature Schnauzer puppy, but instead opted for a rescue dog, Leo, with whom we fell in love. He is a terrier mix. We think he is partly Australian sheep dog. He is very lovable and loves to cuddle with us, but he also has wanderlust and has got out of the yard twice.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you, Sue. Your knits are really pretty. Sorry about losing your two fur babies but Leo looks like a real cuddler.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Glad you are getting a tv for the bedroom, Julie. I try to watch the news with DH and inevitably fall asleep. Hope that works for you.


Thanks Barbara! I am feeling more rested already- with the temperatures at last below 20*- I am NOT a hot weather person, and this summer has been a very long haul!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of homeopathic is slow and steady- not a miracle cure.


I don't think there is a miracle cure for osteoporosis.  I think I FINALLY know how to spell it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Slow and steady is a good plan.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bev. I'll look it up.


You're welcome, Barbara.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I don't think there is a miracle cure for osteoporosis.  I think I FINALLY know how to spell it.


The allopathic drug they recommend is a pain to administer- I used to have to sit over Fale to get him to wait before eating after taking it, and he could never understand why I could not let him lie down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm20:
> 
> Funny side note: I had to adjust the sensitivity on my Fitbit as it was counting steps when I knit or type, LOL!


 :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm20:
> 
> Funny side note: I had to adjust the sensitivity on my Fitbit as it was counting steps when I knit or type, LOL!


But isn't knitting and typing a form of exercise? :sm08:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> But isn't knitting and typing a form of exercise? :sm08:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------

